#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-02
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: i sent him email to come here since i didnt have your email handy
<gnomefreak> asac: it failed same place same errors (just fyi)
<asac> hmm
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> should we try with a new tarball if they released one?
<asac> he?
<asac> is it official that that tarball doesn't build or what?
<gnomefreak> no
<bluekuja> heya
<bluekuja> asac: news?
<asac> send
<asac> bluekuja: ^^^
<asac> OoO
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> lets see what happens
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> asac: your mail rocks!
<bluekuja> thanks a lot alex! :)
<bluekuja> asac: ah
<bluekuja> you forgot
<bluekuja> to add motu-council
<bluekuja> asac: so only gauvain will receive it
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> bluekuja: i have replied all
<bluekuja> mmm
<asac> otherwise gauvain hasn't send to mc
<asac> either
<bluekuja> it doesn't appear in archive
<asac> bluekuja: its in CC
<asac> so all ok
<bluekuja> ah yup
<asac> Cc: Andrea Veri <bluekuja@ubuntu.com>, motu-council@lists.ubuntu.com, mantha@ubuntu.com, asac@ubuntu.com, vil@ubuntu.com, ivoks@ubuntu.com, zhengpeng-hou@ubuntu.com
<bluekuja> you're right
<bluekuja> did not see it
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> ;)
<gnomefreak> should i be looking on MoM for merges?
<bluekuja> mom or dad
<bluekuja> better dad for now
<bluekuja> so you can see if someone is already working on something
<bluekuja> e.g you don't duplicate the work
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, I'm leaving again for work
<bluekuja> gonna be here later
<bluekuja> so I can help you
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> wher eis dad?
<bluekuja> http://dad.dunnewind.net/universe.php
<gnomefreak> ty
<bluekuja> np
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> cya later!
<asac> yeah ... ubuntu mobile builds :)
<asac> aeh mobile browser i mean :)
<gnomefreak> it seems i still have 2 outstanding merges :(
<gnomefreak> asac: did you hear back on iceape-calendar from mike?
<gnomefreak> asac: also seems there is a new version of nspluginwrapper
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<asac> where is new nspluginwrapper?
<gnomefreak> ftp://ftp.fr.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/n/nspluginwrapper/
<gnomefreak> im grabbing diffs and source atm
<asac> what version?
<asac> vs. what is our ?
<gnomefreak> ours is .4-2
<gnomefreak> new is -3
<asac> so no new upstream
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> what does changelog say?
<gnomefreak> new debian, im looking
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113904
<gnomefreak> i can make these changes in our build change the version in changelog and poof done
<gnomefreak> that wont work
<gnomefreak> he added a symlink patch
<asac> gnomefreak: look at merges.ubuntu.com
<asac> take it from there if it already arrived and do the merge
<asac> so you keep our changes
<gnomefreak> i grabbed our source from repos
<asac> gnomefreak: we have it in bzr
<gnomefreak> yep there too
<asac> k
<asac> i am oout for lunch in a few
<gnomefreak> should i just move the changes they made to our package?
<asac> didn't have acigarette nor coffee ... and need to shop these now
<asac> you have to merge them
<gnomefreak> go have fun im still on coffee
<asac> happy gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> k lunch
<gnomefreak> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/123533  let me know if it was done ok or wrong i tried following wiki and kind of hard (they shoot in all directions at one)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123533 in nspluginwrapper "nspluginwrapper merge new debian version" [Undecided,In progress] 
<asac> gnomefreak: did you start from merges.ubuntu.com ?
<gnomefreak> DaD
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> its not on merges.ubuntu.com
<asac> what does that mean?
<gnomefreak> http://dad.dunnewind.net/universe.php
<gnomefreak> its listed there
<asac> you purged my changes ... wait till it arrives on merges
<asac> if it ever will arrive
<asac> ... but i hope so
<gnomefreak> thought your changes were applied in debian when you last packaged it there
<gnomefreak> the only other change from ubuntu was the patch and they applied that in debian
<asac> i never pushed my changes to debian
<asac> you can see in diff that my changelog entry was removed by your merge
<asac> what is dad.dunnewind?
<gnomefreak> ah shit
<gnomefreak> dad tells you list of outstanding merges it reads from ftp.fr.debian.org
<asac> why does it exist?
<asac> i mean we have merges.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> asac: theres MoM DaD and merges.ubuntu.com
<asac> http://dad.dunnewind.net/nspluginwrapper/nspluginwrapper_0.9.91.4-2ubuntu2.patch
<asac> those are mandatory to preserve
<asac> according to changelog only
<gnomefreak> asac: nspluginwrapper sould not show up on merges.ubuntu.com as it has been merged already
<asac> nspluginwrapper-0.9.91.4.orig/utils/mkruntime.sh has been applied
<asac> gnomefreak: no it hasn't ... there is new debian release
<asac> so it should be there as well
<asac> as updated merges
<asac> anyway ... we don't really need that merge
<asac> the package doesn't bring any substantial new for us
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> but if you want to merge you have to move our diff to a patch in debian/patches/
<asac> as debian now uses quild
<asac> quilt
<gnomefreak> MoM has a blacklist DaD doesnt reason why its not showing up on m.u.c
<gnomefreak> it turns out it shouldnt be merged that is why its not on m.u.c
<asac> hmm
<asac> intersting
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> i accept that for now
<asac> then just forget about dad :)
<asac> in future
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ty, if you want i can re-add your changes than debdiff it
<asac> gnomefreak: just do the merge proper :)
<asac> readding manually is not proper
<asac> though it works :)
<asac> don't ask me how proper is ;)
<gnomefreak> lo
<asac> maybe its indeed manually
<gnomefreak> l
<gnomefreak> me neither :(
<asac> please figure out :)
<asac> so you can teach me ;)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i found the documentation completely incomprehensible
<gnomefreak> it is manually
<gnomefreak> asac: it is hard as hell to follow
<gnomefreak> thats how i ended up with what was attached to bug
<asac> what steps did you do?
<gnomefreak> ill grab bluekuja sometime this week and see if he can explain better (motu doestn seem to answer questions on some days)
<asac> bluekuja: ^^^
<asac> please help!
<gnomefreak> i used 2 of the merging pages but i missed your changes i thought they were debian changes
<asac> but how did you miss them?
<asac> i mean the merge procedure should automatically merge them or bring you conflicts
<gnomefreak> still waking up
<gnomefreak> at that time atleast
<asac> gnomefreak: can you redo?
<gnomefreak> asac: not likely
<asac> and run script?
<asac> so i can see what you did?
<gnomefreak> asac: i can try, there is no script for merges other than to help with bug reporting and grabbing sources
<gnomefreak> i think since ubuntu changes you made were not in debian i have to ask for a sync unless i can do them myself
<asac> he?
<asac> thats nonsense
<asac> merging is about changes we have that debian hasn't
<gnomefreak> i know unless it was changed recently that is how it was done
<gnomefreak> used to be someone maybe motu or core would sync the 2 to add ubuntu changes or drop ubuntu changes
<asac> i think you don't understand
<asac> there should be no problem
<asac> if you follow merge procedure with dad
<asac> i looked at the .patch file and it has our changes
<asac> unless i really get something wrong
<gnomefreak> none of these links tell you anything about dad
<gnomefreak> and the merge isnt on MoM and as i understand it wont be
<asac> hmm ... can't use ask how to do a merge from dad?
<asac> s/use/you/
<gnomefreak> i grabbed the source from ftp.fr.debian.... and apt-get ours
<gnomefreak> asac: i asked i didnt get an answer
<gnomefreak> thats way i said ^^ up there they dont answer questions on some days
<asac> gnomefreak: your question asked something trivial: if they added our changes ... but they didn't
<asac> they just took parts of our changes
<asac> not all
<gnomefreak> oh this script works really good :(
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@GutsyGibbon:~/merges$ sh grab-merge.sh
<gnomefreak> Sure you want to delete all the files in /home/gnomefreak/merges [yn] ? y
<gnomefreak> so much for that idea
* gnomefreak goes for smoke i may end up waiting for bluekuja 
<asac> gnomefreak: that is right
<asac> you have to move the grag-merge.sh somewhere else
<asac> otherwise you will always whipe it
<asac> then you have to say
<asac> sh grab-merge.sh nspluginwrapper
<gnomefreak> asac: it wasnt grabbing sources like it should
<gnomefreak> it uses mom not dad
<asac> yeah
<asac> look into that script
<asac> should be easy to change
<asac> name it grab-merge-dad.sh
<gnomefreak> theres one for dad :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> use that
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> this almost looks too easy
* gnomefreak doesnt think its gonna do what i want but gonna try anyway
<gnomefreak> nope they just build it
<gnomefreak> seems the only conflict is debian/control
<asac> yeah ... you probably have to eliminate the change that was moved to debian/patches
<asac> just look at the debdiff
<gnomefreak> looking at report
<asac> actually the build should fail
<asac> because the new patch in debian/patches doesn't apply
<gnomefreak> only conflict that couldnt be fixe was control file
<asac> yeah build will fail
<asac> you have to unpatch the pristine source first
<gnomefreak> i have 2 patches here one with our changes and one with debian changes it looks like
<asac> e.g. remove the patch that moved to debian/patches
<asac> gnomefreak: move our patches to a patch in debian/patches/
<asac> except the patch that has already been added there
<asac> hjmf_: there?
<gnomefreak> so i just more that file nspluginwrapper.....patch to the debian patches dir. after removing the part that they added
<asac> yes ... only diffs that don't apply to debian/ dir
<asac> of course
<asac> e.g. not the debian/control changes that are in that .patchj
<asac> those you need to apply manually again (if there are any)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> do you see the difference?
<asac> there are changes against upstream sources ... and changes against debian/
<asac> changes against upstream sources should now go to a patch
<gnomefreak> nspluginwrapper-0.9.91.4/src/npw-config.c   upstream?
<gnomefreak> ok made changes to patch i guess go with the numbers they have 000 001 so make this 002
<gnomefreak> like 002_ubuntu.diff
<asac> name is 002_nsplugindir_install.diff
<asac> just ubuntu is lame
<asac> as it should go to debian as well at some point
<gnomefreak> ok im gonna try this see if it works and ill paste debdiff when done so you can make sure its right
<gnomefreak> ok that sucked
<gnomefreak> should i debdiff debians .dsc and new or our old .dsc and new?
<asac> both
<asac> and paste somewhere before uploading
<gnomefreak> ok but the 2 mihgt conflict
<gnomefreak> ok here is debdiff using 4-2ubuntu2 and 4-3ubuntu1 http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113943
<gnomefreak> this one is debiands 4-3 against our 4-3ubuntu1 http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113944
<gnomefreak> im gonna assume the first one is all that is needed
<asac> gnomefreak: looks almost good
<asac> howver you kept debian/ changes in patch
<asac> they don't belong there
<asac> only upstream changes as i said :)
<asac> and you didn't remove the changes that are applied in debian for it
<asac> so in general the build should fail
<asac> like it is
<asac> please fix those
<asac> and you didn't wipe our changes against upstream: nspluginwrapper-0.9.91.4.orig/src/npw-config.c
<asac> those will make the patch fail as well
<gnomefreak> that patch you added was it applie upstream?
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113945 is the patch i added
<gnomefreak> the npw-config is the change you added that i left out in first debdiff this morning
<gnomefreak> ok i just removed the ialibs as you stated in your changelog entry
<asac> gnomefreak: no nothing was applied upstream
<asac> just the javascript stuff was added to debian/patches/
<asac> (if you consider this upstream)
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113945 doesnt show javascript so im confused
<gnomefreak> ^^ patch that i added to debian/patches
<asac> sorry i mean .sh
<asac> shell
<asac> not javascript
<gnomefreak> ah the last part
<gnomefreak> ok so i pull the last part out of patch
<gnomefreak> asac: line 42-44 shoudl i drop those also?
<gnomefreak> or even 40-44
<asac> he?
<asac> that belongs to a diff against debian/
<asac> its nothing that you could drop
<asac> its part of the diff of nspluginwrapper-0.9.91.4/debian/changelog
<gnomefreak> so leave #
<gnomefreak> so leave only in patch2:
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> unchanged:
<gnomefreak> that was odd
<asac> no ... those can be removed
<asac> right
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> please verify that the 45-end patch is
<asac> in debian/patches/
<asac> ... though i think it its
<gnomefreak> not with that name
<gnomefreak> only 2 patches other than ours
<gnomefreak> onlly symlink patch, the bashism patch and the one i just added
<gnomefreak> inside them none has anything that looks like 45-end
<asac> gnomefreak: its in bashism patch
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> just check that that hunk is there as well
<gnomefreak> yes its there
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> you verified that the *hunk* is there as well?
<gnomefreak> looking
<asac> then all is fine
<asac> show me updated debdiffs against debian when ready
<gnomefreak> im not seeing it
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113947 is the bashism patch
<asac> gnomefreak: its in there
<asac> try to find it :)
<gnomefreak> where?
<asac> its the error hunk
<asac> line 12ff
<gnomefreak> where did you get 45-end though?
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113945
<asac> ??
<gnomefreak> dont know
<asac> then i don't understand your question
<asac> its in there
<asac> starting from line 45
<asac> ... its cruft
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> that has to go
<asac> as its in the patch you just showed me
<gnomefreak> 45 on debdiff paste
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> oh ok well im gening another debdiff
<asac> if you are done there should be no diff against any upstream sources in the debdiff of debian vs. ubuntu(new)
<asac> ok
<asac> cool
<gnomefreak> and you want debain4-3 4-3ubuntu1 diff ? or 4-2ubuntu2 4-3ubuntu1 diff?
<gnomefreak> 2nd one is the biggest
<gnomefreak> example you want debdiff nspluginwrapper_0.9.91.4-2ubuntu2.dsc nspluginwrapper_0.9.91.4-3ubuntu1.dsc > nspluginwrapper_0.9.91.4.debdiff?
<gnomefreak> this merge script grabs 3 or 4 .dsc plus the one i made
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113952 is the debdiff from command above
<asac> -Xs-Vcs-Bzr: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/nspluginwrapper/ubuntu
<asac> that was dropped
<asac> bad
<asac> +Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ia32-libs, ia32-libs-gtk, linux32
<asac> gtk doesn't exist for us
<asac> so remove that
<asac> ok now show me diff against debian version
<asac> e.g. once you fixed both above
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> you want me to leave ia32-libs or drop that also?
<gnomefreak> i cant access the link you gave
<asac> just what i said
<asac> gtk
<asac> gnomefreak: you can change the url to use code.launchpad.net instead of bazaar.launchpad.net
<asac> while yuo are at it
<gnomefreak> in the link you gave?
<asac> so you visit that url with browser as well
<asac> its not a link
<asac> its a diff
<asac> that you dropped
<asac> look at your debdiff
<asac> its removed
<asac> it has to stay
<asac> and maybe replace bazaar with code
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113956 here is the ubuntu version to ubuntu version
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113957 debian version against new ubuntu version
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<asac> gnomefreak: you still have dropped the bzr link
<asac> and you still have nspluginwrapper-0.9.91.4/utils/mkruntime.sh
<asac> changes
<asac> did you do anything?
<asac> or are those links the old ones?
<asac> same goes for nspluginwrapper-0.9.91.4/src/npw-config.c
<asac> its still in there
<gnomefreak> drop that also?
<asac> all from 120-bottom
<asac> in http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113957
<asac> has to go
<asac> hey ... thats what i was talking about all the time ;)
<gnomefreak> i never had the bzr link in there
<asac> yes ... which was wrong :)
<asac> we need it
<asac> as it was in the previous ubuntu version
<gnomefreak> where?
<asac> look at the ubuntu/ubuntu debdiff
<asac> and you will see
<gnomefreak> oh that one
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113959 asac that is the patch i used the .sh part was dropped already
<gnomefreak> not understanding why diff is nt picking that up
<gnomefreak> isnt
<asac> gnomefreak: please reconsider this: we don't want *any* diffs that are not in debian/ directoy
<gnomefreak> if i drop nspluginwrapper-0.9.91.4/src/npw-config.c only thing left in patch is changelog
<asac> gnomefreak: since you added the right diff to debian/patches
<asac> gnomefreak: start from beginning
<asac> you messed things up
<asac> either you dropped the patch in debian/patches again
<gnomefreak> cd into debian and run debdiff ~/merges/nspluginwrapper....dsc other one
<asac> gnomefreak: you probably updated debian then
<asac> e.g. by accident
<asac> be sure that you have unmodified debian
<asac> a few minutes ago you had this: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113956
<asac> which has nspluginwrapper-0.9.91.4.orig/debian/patches/002_nsplugindir_install.diff
<asac> which is not in debian by definition
<asac> if that isn't showing up in your debdiffs then you definitly messed areound with original debian
<asac> unless you don't have it anymore now
<gnomefreak> its still in debian dir
<gnomefreak> debian/patches
<asac> get a clean debian version
<gnomefreak> ive been editing it as i go
<asac> if its not showing up then you copied it to debian's directory tree
<asac> at some point
<asac> perserve your new ubuntu version ... then wipe everything and get a clean debian one again
<asac> gnomefreak: i have no idea what you did
<asac> 10 minutes ago your debdiffs looked good
<asac> please be sure that you don't mix something up
<gnomefreak> starting over and just gonna bring stuff over as needed
<asac> what do you mean by starting over?
<asac> its not just "bringing over" ... its reverting changes as well
<asac> so you don't have any diffs against non debian/... dirs
<gnomefreak> re ran script to grab sources
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> starting clean
<gnomefreak> ok you want nspluginwrapper-0.9.91.4/src/npw-config.c taken out of patch?
<asac> everything that is not nspluginwrapper-0.9.91.4/debian/*** has to go to a patch
<asac> in debian/patches/
<asac> e.g. in your 002_...
<asac> expect the hunks for bashism that are already moved to a patch
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113963 is my 002 patch as it is
<gnomefreak> that is right right?
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> if i pull the npw-config.c where is the use of the patch come in other than changelog
<asac> the debian/* stuff doesn't belong there
<asac> in debian/patches/* there *must not* be any debian/... patch
<asac> just patches against upstream sources
<gnomefreak> so i remove all of the changelog stuff
<asac> gnomefreak: it should never have ended up there
<asac> but yes
<gnomefreak> do we want the changelog stuff added by hand?
<gnomefreak> to changelog?
<gnomefreak> wait maybe its there
<gnomefreak> nvm damn
<asac> it should be there
<asac> by merge
<gnomefreak> it is
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113964 new patch
<gnomefreak> asac: new ubuntu against ubuntu debdiff http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113965
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> back
<asac> now debian vs ubunt?
<bluekuja> asac: what persia said on his mail?
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113966
<gnomefreak> debian vs ubutnu
<bluekuja> asac: in fact, one vote is not the final decision
<bluekuja> that's why there are 2 council members
<asac> gnomefreak: you still have the cruft
<asac> outside debian dir
<bluekuja> *5
<asac> do you see?
<asac> look at debian vs ubuntu diff
<asac> there should be no diff outside debian/ dir
<asac> gnomefreak: just try to build and you will see that it fails
<gnomefreak> it failed on thier patches
<asac> yes
<asac> because you didn't remove them
<asac> from upstream source
<gnomefreak> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- rejects in file utils/mkruntime.sh
<asac> as i said
<gnomefreak> Patch 001_remove_bashisms.diff can be reverse-applied
<asac> you still have cruft
<asac> look at the debdiff
<asac> and you will see
<asac> the patches in debian/patches are fine -> don't touch
<asac> remove the diffs against upstream sources
<asac> bluekuja: i haven't received any mail
<bluekuja> he cced only motu-council
<bluekuja> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2007-July/000214.html
<bluekuja> here it is
<gnomefreak> give me a around line number and dont say line 89 and 90
<gnomefreak> this debdiff is what DaD changed and what i changed btw
<gnomefreak> not to mention the script grabs 3 sources
<asac> bluekuja: do you have any decent email client and can bounce that mail to me?
<asac> e.g. not forward
<asac> -> really  bounce
<bluekuja> I use tbird
<asac> there is a bounce mail extension
<asac> search for it
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> give me a min
<asac> gnomefreak: look at it
<asac> everything that is a diff that doesn't belong to debian/ dir has to go
<gnomefreak> i am
<asac> yes then you will find
<asac> look at debian vs ubuntu debdiff
<gnomefreak> see that is the dir im running it from
<gnomefreak> same dir that i ran ubuntu vs ubuntu
<asac> i don'tknow what you are talking about atm
<asac> the dir doesn't matter
<asac> the debdiff just contains cruft
<asac> e.g. changes that are now in a patch
<asac> all those have to go
<gnomefreak> line 90ish
<gnomefreak> maybe its getting in there when the patch is applied?
<asac> all of that
<asac> yes of course it gets in there
<asac> it has to be reverted manually
<gnomefreak> from debdiff
<asac> no its not getting in there if the debian/patches/ patch is applied
<asac> it gets in there when the automatic merge is attempted
<asac> you have to revert it
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> so edit those files
<asac> its not giving  you any conflicts because it just applies cleanly
<asac> revert the patch parts
<asac> the normal way is to patch it reversed
<asac> copy the patches you don't want to another file
<asac> then patch it with -R
<asac> or manually edit ... but that is a pita if you are doing huge things
<asac> e.g. copy the diffs you don't want to /tmp/donwant.patch
<gnomefreak> check those files to see if the patches are needed
<asac> then patch -p1 -R < /tmp/dontwant.patch
<asac> he?
<asac> i already checked a hundred times
<asac> those patches are duplicated atm
<asac> you have them in debian/patches/
<asac> and you have them in general diff.gz
<asac> e.g. directly patched against upstream sources
<gnomefreak> how the hell did that happen
<asac> because those files where patched in previous version
<bluekuja> asac: done
<asac> so the merge applied it ... and had no problem to do soe
<gnomefreak> ok so pull debians patches out
<asac> he?
<asac> no
<bluekuja> asac: redirected to your mail
<asac> bluekuja: can you please explain gnomefreak what he has todo
<gnomefreak> the patches i dont want are in the debdiff
<bluekuja> asac: yup
<asac> upstream moved changes from diff.gz to patches in debian/patches/
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, what's the problem?
<gnomefreak> those are debians 2 patches
<asac> now he has patches in debian/patches
<asac> but still upstream source is directly patched
<asac> as you can see in
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113966
<asac> line 91ff
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> the patch we had against debian is already in debian/patches too
<gnomefreak> the patches that were applied are on the debdiff those are 000 and 001 both added by debian
<asac> its just to wipe all diffs that are not in debian/ directory
<asac> yes ... plus we had a patch as well
<asac> which we now moved to 002
<asac> so everything has to go
<gnomefreak> right
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, anyway your remaining changes are bad
<gnomefreak> define everything
<asac> gnomefreak: everything not affecting debian/
<asac> has to go out of diff.gz
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, are you merging now?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: `yes
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, a lot of changes
<bluekuja> are not documented
<bluekuja> in your current changelog entry
<bluekuja> e.g
<bluekuja> #
<bluekuja> -Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ia32-libs, ia32-libs-gtk, linux32
<bluekuja> #
<bluekuja> +Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ia32-libs, linux32
<bluekuja> you not document this
<bluekuja> there are changes in a .sh file
<bluekuja> (from the diff)
<bluekuja> still not documented
<gnomefreak> becaue debian added it
<bluekuja> ?
<bluekuja> you're merging
<gnomefreak> we added it first than debian took it over
<bluekuja> wait
<bluekuja> current debian version has them
<gnomefreak> * Inherit "remove bashisms" patch from Ubuntu, to remove bashisms (oddly enough!) - patch by Anders Kaseorg
<gnomefreak> i had added that patch in version 4-2ubuntu2
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, what are you using?
<bluekuja> e.g dad/mom
<gnomefreak> dad
<bluekuja> ok, so
<bluekuja> if you debdiff
<bluekuja> current debian version
<bluekuja> with new ubuntu one
<bluekuja> (you merged)
<gnomefreak> question why does my ubuntu vs ubuntu look right and my debian vs ubuntu now
<gnomefreak> not
<bluekuja> you have to debdiff
<bluekuja> debian vs ubuntu
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: done that
<bluekuja> and you get that?
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113966
<bluekuja> is right
<gnomefreak> this looks right? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113965
<bluekuja> you have to check
<gnomefreak> if its right wtf
<bluekuja> previous entries too
<bluekuja> look what asac said
<bluekuja> #
<bluekuja> * src/npw-config.c: NSPLUGIN_DIR environment can override default
<bluekuja> #
<bluekuja> +    mozilla_system_dir and can specify custom install dir for created
<bluekuja> #
<bluekuja> +    wrapper library
<bluekuja> and you have it
<bluekuja> (but you not document it)
<bluekuja> same for * utils/mkruntime.sh: applied anti-bashism patch by Anders
<bluekuja> you have it on your debdiff
<bluekuja> but you not document it
<bluekuja> you have to check for every ubuntu change
<bluekuja> added
<bluekuja> and report them all
<bluekuja> checking if they are still there
<bluekuja> (using debdiff)
<gnomefreak> it was applie in version nspluginwrapper (0.9.91.4-2ubuntu2) gutsy; urgency=low
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> you have to report that
<gnomefreak> i did
<bluekuja> as remaining change
<bluekuja> no
<gnomefreak> yes
<bluekuja> you did not
<bluekuja> I dont see it in your changelog entry
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113974
<gnomefreak> its not in this version that i applied it when i applied it it was sent up already. debian took the patch and added the patch as 001
<bluekuja> still bad
* gnomefreak not seeing bad since it was applied in verion 4-2ubuntu2 and it was uploaded all was good. now debian gets it takes the patch and applies it to thier version so do i remove 001 patch
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, you're not understanding me
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, the last link
<bluekuja> is what you get from?
<gnomefreak> why do i have to report anything that was already done
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, wait
<bluekuja> please
<bluekuja> link me
<gnomefreak> i reported it already
<bluekuja> all the debdiff
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113976
<asac> bluekuja: please take care that all the changes that are not against a debian/ directory are removed from debdiff ... i have to go out for a few
<bluekuja> asac: ok, you gonna answer to hat mail?
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113977
<bluekuja> *that
<asac> bluekuja: once i received it
<bluekuja> asac: strange
<bluekuja> I sent it to you
<bluekuja> already
<gnomefreak> brb snoke
<bluekuja> using bounce addon
<bluekuja> asac: maybe reported as spam?
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> the 2 patches that are on the debdiff shouldnt be on debdiff so i should go in remove the parts of the patch from the files (since somehoe they got applied to source) right?
<asac> bluekuja: no should be fine
<gnomefreak> so the patch works as it should or its like double patching?
<bluekuja> asac: mmm..strange then
<asac> gnomefreak: no they did not get applied to source somehow ... they have moved to patches/ directory ... otherwise you would have seen a merge conflict ... which is why you might be confused atm
<gnomefreak> the only merge conflict was control file
<bluekuja> I'm a little less confused
<bluekuja> of what are you doing
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> that makes one of us because i didnt touch the 2 patches debian had all i did was add ours
<gnomefreak> the 002
<bluekuja> gnomefreak,
<bluekuja> explain me what you did step by step please
<gnomefreak> took patch dad gave me for versiion 4-2ubuntu2 edited it and added it to debian/patches and series. changed changelog and changed control
<bluekuja> ?
<bluekuja> what you did?
<bluekuja> why you touched the patch?
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/113980 patch i added
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<gnomefreak> the symlinks patch is the same i added
<bluekuja> lol
<gnomefreak> nvm no it isnt
<gnomefreak> it patches same file though
<bluekuja> dont touch the patch
<bluekuja> of ubuntu version
<bluekuja> just grab-merge
<gnomefreak> the patch ishowed you looks good right?
<bluekuja> you added ut=
<bluekuja> *it?
<bluekuja> which patch system does it use?
<gnomefreak> when i used grab-merge it was named something 4-2ubuntu2.patch so i edited it and added it
<gnomefreak> quilt
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, you dont have to touch
<bluekuja> the patch
<bluekuja> dad provides you
<gnomefreak> asac: told me to get rid of everyting from debian dir related
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, answer to me
<gnomefreak> so i ended up with the npw-con... patch
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: that was meant for you
<bluekuja> why did you touch the patch dad provides you?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: asac told me to remove everything debian dir related from the patch dad gave me for ubuntu version not debian version
<bluekuja> why?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: he said it shouldnt be in there
<bluekuja> mmmm
<gnomefreak> changelog entries and crap
<bluekuja> mm
<bluekuja> usually
<bluekuja> you dont have to touch it
<gnomefreak> lets start all over let me make new dir andgrab new
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> do it please
<gnomefreak> care to grab it too so you know what im doing?
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> give me a min
<gnomefreak> ok grabbed i got the 3 sources and a toplevel dir
<bluekuja> ok wait me
<bluekuja> 2 mins
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> hey folks .. i think i will do the merge then
<asac> its just not comprehensible ... i mean its not really that difficult
<asac> debian previously had not patch system
<asac> now debian introduced patch system
<asac> so everything has to go to patches
<bluekuja> asac, is an easy one
<asac> debian already did that for everything except for our nsplugindir changes
<bluekuja> from what I see here
<bluekuja> asac: received my redirect?
<asac> so we have to make a patch our of it
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> oh it works then
<asac> problem is that merge-script patches upstream sources because it of course applies like a charm
<asac> which is why you need to revert it manually
<asac> so you don't have duplicate patches
<asac> ---> all patches belong to debian/patches/
<asac> so when you see anything in diff.gz that is outside of debian/ hierarchy it has to go
<asac> (but first check that the change is actually in some debian/patches/ file)
<asac> bluekuja: yes it works
<asac> bouncing allows me to reply now without breaking thread
<bluekuja> oh cool
<bluekuja> didnt know about it
<asac> its just like i received the mail directly
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> really nice
<asac> modern mailing lists have an option to safe mbox files from archive site
<asac> but ubuntu apparently doesn' have that option
<asac> which is a shame imo
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> ok out again
<bluekuja> cu later
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> i will look ... if you finished the nspluginwrapper merge then i am happy :)
<bluekuja> asac: me or gnomefreak ?
<asac> both
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> :D
* bluekuja starts checking
<gnomefreak> after all frigging morning i not giving up
<asac> bluekuja: please help him
<asac> read what i said in histroy
<asac> its all in there
<asac> and its not really difficula
<asac> gnomefreak has already done all
<bluekuja> no, as I said
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> he just has to wipe the changes from non debian/ files
<asac> e.g. so nothing else than debian/ files show up in diff.gz
<gnomefreak> hence go in source files and edit the parts that are in the patches i thought would have done that
<asac> yes
<asac> go the way you want
<asac> i just said patching with -R like described above will guard you from all problems
<gnomefreak> but i didnt understand the mocing patches that i dont want
<asac> hjmf_: when you appear ... can you drop the bug links for the debdiffs you prepared?
<asac> he?
<asac> anyway .... do what suites you best
<asac> what counts is the result ;)
<asac> not the way
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> you said make a dir tmp/patchesdontwant
<asac> mo
<asac> no ... read again
<asac> make a patch /tmp/patchidontwant.patch
<asac> in that you paste the patches (e.g. diffs) you don't want
<asac> then you just patch them with -R
<asac> but it doesn't matter
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> I will try to bring something up ... like:
<asac> how to revert patches you don't want :)
<asac> in wiki
<gnomefreak> i move debdiff to temp dir. than edit them than patch using the edited versions
<gnomefreak> than build than debdiff again
<asac> more or less yes
<asac> e.g. you can either remove what you want :) ... or you can create a new patch with patches/diffs that you don't want :)
<gnomefreak> the debian vs ubuntu one was the only messed up pne?
<asac> both will end up with a file with patches that you don't want
<asac> gnomefreak: its the one where you can see what you don't want
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> of course the other is also messed up
<asac> but you cannot easily see what you don't want
<bluekuja> asac: strange thing that dad messed up things
<bluekuja> (it happens sometimes)
<asac> bluekuja: think about it ... it didn't mess up
<bluekuja> in fact
<asac> it did what you want .. it merged diff into it
<bluekuja> as you said
<asac> its the special case that diff.gz content was moved to debian/patches/
<asac> which is why there are no conflicts
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> you're right
<bluekuja> that explains
<bluekuja> everything
<gnomefreak> damn it
<gnomefreak> brb
<gnomefreak> i might have it :)
<gnomefreak> nope damn
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, have you followed what alex said?
<gnomefreak> yes and i got turned around but im back i should have it this time :)
<bluekuja> :D
<gnomefreak> got it
<bluekuja> woohoo
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> hold that woohoo
<gnomefreak> i did it right i swear
<bluekuja> lol
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114023 what do you think? i  tried both patching and not patching the 002_nsplugindir_install.diff but either way it shows up in debdiff since i added it
<gnomefreak> either i answered the patch questions right or wrong  if wrong i can easliy redo it and answer correctly this time :)
<gnomefreak> its building binaries by the looks of it
<gnomefreak> it failed because im not on 64bit but looks good.
<asac> gnomefreak: looks reasonable right ... yes
<gnomefreak> asac: yes i think so
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114023
<asac> 002_nsplugindir_install.diff showing up is not a problem
<gnomefreak> good :)
<asac> actually its wanted because we added it
<asac> its just important that what you see in that patch doesn't show up again
<asac> like it did before
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... now give me a debdiff from ubuntu to ubuntu so i can update bzr repo based on that :)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: only thing you want to do is add an explicit section that documents the diff against debian (e.g. "left mergesn:"
<asac> )
<asac> explicit section in changelog
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> so when next merge arrives one can easily checked if anything was dropped
<asac> just look at the debdiff (debian - ubuntu) and describe what you see there
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> it reverted the patches as it should have
<gnomefreak> but at the end it added the npw-config.c patch in ubuntu vs ubuntu debdiff
<gnomefreak> i may have to redo that
<gnomefreak> no because its in debian dir
<gnomefreak> we should be good let me get this up
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114025 let me kno if i should redo this one
<bluekuja> asac: I talked with dholbach about that guy
<bluekuja> and he suggested me to send a mail (already sent yesterday)
<bluekuja> to explain it
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> he?
<asac> bluekuja: sorry don't follow
<bluekuja> asac: gauvain posted that comment on the base of this guy
<bluekuja> comments
<bluekuja> nvm :)
<asac> of which guys?
<bluekuja> mr_pouit
<asac> or is is still anonymous?
<asac> who is that?
<bluekuja> no no
<bluekuja> I talked with him
<bluekuja> he's a MOTU
<asac> is that the one you pissed at lately?
<asac> because of his comments on your debdiffs?
<bluekuja> mmm...nope, his friend
<bluekuja> I worked with him for a week
<asac> there you see what happens
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> I've seen :/
<bluekuja> both are french
<asac> please keep any nationalism or patriotism out of this
<bluekuja> yeah, that's not what I mean
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> they know very well
<asac> right
<bluekuja> and he pointed it out
<bluekuja> my discussion
<bluekuja> (via pm)
<bluekuja> with him
<bluekuja> (the one of debdiffs comments)
<asac> yeah ... i knew somehow :)
<asac> in any case ... even if you are not accepted you probably will not get rejected, but just deferred
<asac> so don't care for it
<bluekuja> yea
<asac> just show that you can do better
<gnomefreak> asac: attached debdiff to bug 123533 with the updated changelog (changelog could be better on the patch reverting part) :( thats what i came up with im still kind of burnt out from this damn thing
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123533 in nspluginwrapper "nspluginwrapper merge new debian version" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123533
<bluekuja> asac: anyway 4 votes are missing
<asac> gnomefreak: congrats
<asac> gnomefreak: you did well
<gnomefreak> ty :)
<gnomefreak> ty for the help bluekuja and asac
<asac> at last :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> gnomefreak: next time it gets better
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, np
<bluekuja> feel free to ask
<bluekuja> everytime
<gnomefreak> i hope it does get better
<asac> finally you got more experienced to look at diffs, right?
<asac> e.g. can you read the debdiff you produced?
<bluekuja> asac: anyway, I can't understand latest comment by emmet
<asac> gnomefreak: e.g. what changes exist ... and what file they affect?
<bluekuja> it does not make sense
<asac> bluekuja: please ... get over it ...  i will add one more comment and then wait
<bluekuja> asac: yup
<asac> all he said is that it makes sense to look closer if there is any negative feedback from a mc member
<bluekuja> asac: you know how I'm done
<bluekuja> for this stuff
<asac> sure
<bluekuja> and usually I feel really sad
<bluekuja> (which is bad)
<asac> don't do that
<asac> right
<asac> just concentrate on what you are doing :)
<asac> not on what others are doing ;)
<bluekuja> yeah, that's the right thing to do
<bluekuja> but sometimes
<asac> bluekuja: maybe look at the sven luther case in debian
<bluekuja> for NM?
<asac> and you will learn why people get allergic if someone tries to convince anyone
<asac> no a DD who got thrown out lately
<bluekuja> oh
<bluekuja> what he did?
<asac> just search for sven luther in google :)
<gnomefreak> yes i do know what the changes are and what files  (after looking at the for 6hours i better)
<bluekuja> yeah, searching right now :D
<asac> he just did not stop pushing his opinion on anyone
<asac> if you disagreed or stated an opinion he couldn't follow he would repeat his arguments over and over again
<bluekuja> asac: he's not more a DD then?
<bluekuja> for that
<asac> http://lists.debian.org/debian-project/2007/03/threads.html#00241
<gnomefreak> how does a vote make you able to declair yourself a leader :(
<asac> read a few on that page
<asac> its not all ... since some are only in -private
<asac> bluekuja: he has been expulsed
<bluekuja> aww
<asac> bluekuja: and finally he has even been banned from all debian lists
<asac> and irc
<bluekuja> 0_9
<asac> and if that happens in debian then its really hard
<bluekuja> *0_0
<asac> i mean ... people say: thats censoring et al
* bluekuja reading
<asac> its not easy to find ... if you go to debian-project archive ... there should be length threads
<asac> where you can better see how he replies to each and everyone
<asac> always saying the same things
<asac> as if people didn't understand what he said
<asac> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/FransPopAndOthersVs.SvenLutherIssue/SvenLutherThinking
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> found that too
<asac> there has even been a wiki page set up for that
<asac> one of the many mediation attempts
<asac> all started that fras pop revoked his commit rights to debian-installer
<asac> which he refused to accept
<gnomefreak> looks like glibc was uploaded
<asac> in the end frans pop left the project because of this constant attacks
<bluekuja> frans was a DD too?
<asac> yeah ...lead of debian-installer
<gnomefreak> oh how much i hate those auto replies to emails :(
<asac> auto replies?
<bluekuja> sven luther was a famous DD then
<bluekuja> for his work I mean
<bluekuja> debian-installer is a really important package
<bluekuja> and part
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> yeah guy on debian bug 297293 has one set
<ubotu> Debian bug 297293 in mozilla-thunderbird "mozilla-thunderbird: profiles imported from (older) mozilla mailnews might fail to copy mail to Sent-Folder" [Important,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/297293
<asac> sven luther just did the powerpc port
<bluekuja> oh
<asac> frans pop was the lead
<gnomefreak> where it replies with out of office
<bluekuja> oh, so I did only powerpc port
<bluekuja> *he
<bluekuja> there are huge discussions
<asac> yeah ... about 80% the mails of last year i would guess
<asac> and even more on debian-private
<asac> which is not public
<asac> (luckily)
<bluekuja> who got debian-private access?
<asac> DD
<bluekuja> oh k
<asac> its usually to announce vacations
<bluekuja> oh :D
<bluekuja> cool
<asac> but its actually the place were discussion takes place that hurts feelings and attacks others et al
<asac> not a good place after all
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah .. auto-reply is a major issue
<asac> you are luck if you don't get endless bouncing
<asac> like we had once ;)
<asac> ok out for an hour or so
<gnomefreak> have fun
<bluekuja> cu later
<bluekuja> ;)
<gnomefreak> signal 5 is X related
<gnomefreak> by the looks of it
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get back see bug 122858 for signal 5 and sebs conclusion
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122858 in firefox "[gutsy]  firefox crash on a _XError" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122858
* gnomefreak should go rest :(
<asac> yeah its not a glib bug
<asac> my bet its compiz
<gnomefreak> i would agree on that
<gnomefreak> asac: you around or still off?
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> oh bug 123622
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123622 in firefox "Add third party default prefs to firefox" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123622
<gnomefreak> im thinking thats just looking for issues
<asac> telephone
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> actually i don't see the point
<asac> its already possible
<gnomefreak> please comment if you get time :)
<asac> just install a .js file inside that
<asac> invalidated
<asac> if he claims its not possible ping me again
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox
<gnomefreak> you got it done?
<asac> yes
<asac> waiting for build to finish to smash it through binary NEW
<asac> then i can upload new firefox
<asac> that drops lots of ubuntu-* patches
<gnomefreak> sweet
<gnomefreak> you have a branch for ubufox?
<asac> yes
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/ubufox/
<asac> main is just ubufox
<asac> and ubuntu is the package
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ty ill play a bit with it
<gnomefreak> did you upload nsplugin stuff to branch?
* gnomefreak has 3 dirs with nsplugin builds and i cant remember what one was good one
<asac> hmm you mean update?
<asac> no not yet
<asac> i will do nsplugin update tomorrow
<asac> morning
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/git-repo/mobile.browser.1.8.git/
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> damn you have been busy
<asac> i have been more busy figuring out how to setup the branch repo than actually bootstrapping the mobile browser
<asac> basically its still firefox
<asac> but you configure with --enable-application=midbrowser
<asac> instead of browser
<asac> i am still unsure if git repo is really how its ment to be done :/
<gnomefreak> cool
<asac> gnomefreak: btw, you remember the canvas build failure?
<asac> it happens with firefox as well
<asac> its that you have to use system-cairo in order to make it succeed
<gnomefreak> i think so
<asac> apparently the in-source cairo is borked that ships with firefox 2.0
<gnomefreak> it is
<gnomefreak> its causing crashes
<asac> (e.g. same for sunbird 0.5)
<gnomefreak> maybe not insource but libcario is
<asac> so where did we fail now for sunbird?
<gnomefreak> asac: same place same error
<asac> yes ... i don't remember the exact error
<asac> do you have link at hand?
<asac>  /lastlog pastebin will bring me lots of links :(
<gnomefreak> i doubt it let me check
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/596546
<asac> is that current build error?
<gnomefreak> one of more use on mozilla pastebin but not sure of the link
<asac> ah right ... this crazy autocomplete thing
<asac> wierd stuff
<gnomefreak> ill build in a bit and upload a new error log if you need
<asac> no ... it will probably fail
<asac> gnomefreak: please push to a private branch
<asac> so i can build what you have
<asac> i really have to play around a bit to find what is missing
<gnomefreak> ok give me afew
<gnomefreak> no i seem to not beable to :(
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<gnomefreak> EOF end of file?
<asac> he?
<asac> yes
<asac> but that doesn'matter
<asac> how did you try to push?
<gnomefreak> wtf
<gnomefreak> [Errno 13]  Directories directly under a user directory must be named after a product name registered in Launchpad <https://launchpad.net/>.
<gnomefreak> so much for that
<gnomefreak> bzr push --create-prefix sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x
<gnomefreak> change sunbird to trunk?
<asac> hmm
<asac> no not sunbird
<asac> aeh don't change i mean
<asac> hmm
<asac> push as ubuntu-1.8.x
<asac> or ... just push as ubuntu
<asac> as we will probably not maintain other branches
<asac> and its unsure what release policy upstream has
<asac> so go for just ubuntu
<asac> i guess the EOF was just a temporary issue
<asac> the url looks good that you used
<asac> next time just try ubuntu instead of ubuntu-0.x
<gnomefreak> it was
<gnomefreak> none of it works
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@GutsyGibbon:~/gutsy_builds/work/sunbird-0.x/debian$ bzr push --create-prefix sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Enter passphrase for key '/home/gnomefreak/.ssh/id_dsa':
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: '/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu': [Errno 13]  Directories directly under a user directory must be named after a product name registered in Launchpad <https://launchpad.net/>
<gnomefreak> can we register it without well it
<asac> you have to register
<asac> why haven't you?
<asac> just do :)
<gnomefreak> i didnt know i had to
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> register sunbird
<asac> project
<asac> set mozillateam as driver
<asac> done
<gnomefreak> name and display name as sunbird?
<asac> yes ... for now its ok
<asac> we can change later
<asac> don't care about description for now
<asac> just set it as subproject of mozilla
<asac> you remember?
<asac> :)
<asac> we looked at the list of registered trash there
<asac> because we talked about registering sunbird
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ah yes
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/sunbird :)
<asac> yeah thats good
<asac> now push your initial code ;)
<gnomefreak> im trying
<gnomefreak> its just sitting there this could be good sign
* gnomefreak goes for smoke while this thing does whatever it does
<gnomefreak> its pushing :)
<gnomefreak> it will be here when its done https://code.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x
<asac> so you used 0.x ?
<asac> hmm ok
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> it was on the scroll back
<asac> and deleting 4 characters from the back was too much ... boah
<asac> :-P
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> anyway ... i consider this a temporary branch anyway ... you can remove or hide or something once mozillateam branch is up
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> i am really unhappy that i committed the trunk tarball once
<asac> this is why pushing initial takes ages now
<asac> because it uploads a 35mb tarball that is never used
<asac> unfortunately we cannot remove that revision :/
<gnomefreak> the tarball is branched?
<asac> the initial trunk branch i created had the embedded tarball in it ... remember?
<gnomefreak> ah yes
<asac> i branched from that branch for firefox ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<asac> and so on
<asac> so we still carry it around
<asac> as bzr always downloads everything
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> even tbird branch has it
<asac> and paradiso
<asac> its all in there ;)
<asac> the invisible handicap we carry around
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> you can get rid of it
<asac> he?
<asac> without doing a new branch
<gnomefreak> ssh into the branch and remove the .bzr file
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> haha
<gnomefreak> you still have to upload
<asac> no
<asac> i ouwld have to redo everything
<asac> e.g. merge everything over that is not the tarball checkin
<asac> i don't dare todo that
<asac> and its always only on initial push/pull that its a problem
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> and since we deal with huge tarballs everyday
<asac> its not really much added work
<gnomefreak> i can make this branch mozillateam branch
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i can change the ending too im sure
<asac> you can ... but please don't until this builds
<asac> then we should clean up revisions so that there are not so many commits (e.g. at best all the complete package rename to one big commit)
<gnomefreak> can we clean them up?
<asac> once we get this build we can do the clean up together so you can push
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> it commited 64 by default
<gnomefreak> and 64 is a big one
<asac> because its not yet officially published
<asac> which is why i want to hold back mozillateam branch publishing ... which i consider official for us
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/Screenshot-Add-ons.png
<asac> ubufox :)
<asac> not really a big attraction ;) ... but its there
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> i had to grab the orig and dsc and diff for that
<asac> to build ubufox?
<gnomefreak> yeah
* gnomefreak doesnt have tarball
<asac> you can just branch the ubuntu branch
<asac> then say:
<asac> bzr bd --split .
<asac> but in general you should better download the tarball to your tarballs directory
<asac> so its the same
<asac> especially if you plan to push this to preview
<asac> bzr bd --split . will create a orig for you
<asac> (just for your info)
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> damn
<asac> but ... the tarball will probably differ in md5sum
<asac> from what i uploaded
<asac> so better use the one you can download from launchpad etm
<asac> amt
<asac> atm
<asac> damn
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8283205/ubufox_0.2.orig.tar.gz
<asac> its 22k :)
<asac> so not a big thing
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/ubufox this tar
<asac> but then use the bzr branch
<asac> the link i provided
<asac> guess its from there ... yes
<gnomefreak> got it
<gnomefreak> ill set it up now i hope
<asac> you can also branch the main branch and run sh build.sh
<asac> then you will get an .xpi
<asac> which you can install as user
<gnomefreak> i still want to build debs for preview right?
<gnomefreak> or .xpi?
* gnomefreak builing on gutsy first so i can play
<asac> i don't know ... the extension is probably not worth much in feisty now
<asac> even in gutsy its not
<gnomefreak> bzr bd --merge . is the command right?
<asac> just if you use latest firefox which doesn't have the ubuntu pref tweaks anymore
<asac> you don't need merge
<gnomefreak> i keep forgetting --merge
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> because its not just debian layout
<asac> its all in there
<asac> gnomefreak: remember: --merge if you have debian/ -only layout
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> if upstream source is included as well, then you don't need it
<gnomefreak> lol its a FTB
* gnomefreak wonders why
<asac> you don't fullfill package depdenencies?
<gnomefreak> maybe
<gnomefreak> its not failing there but ill see
<gnomefreak> how would i know ther eis no debian dir
<asac> hehe
<asac> you branched main branch then
<asac> which is actually upstream source
<asac> you need core-dev branch
<asac> e.g. ubuntu
<gnomefreak> you didnt have another one that i saw on your LP page goes back to branch right one
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/ubufox/
<asac> the ubuntu one is in realm of core-dev
<asac> i am just upstream author
<asac> its always better to look at code page of project
<asac> and not of team/person
<gnomefreak> good point
<asac> i could have done this as a native package ... e.g. not with orig.tar.gz
<asac> but i hope i can make something out of it that is good for other distributors as well
<gnomefreak> its pushed
<asac> which is why i split it up in upstream branch
<asac> and ubuntu branch
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> the sunbird branch
<asac> ah great
<asac> i will pull it in a minute
<asac> can you please add mozilla-bugs as bug contact for ubufox package?
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/ubufox
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/ubufox
<asac> damn
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/
<gnomefreak> yep i can
<asac> thats the page
<gnomefreak> just the one?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> that was fast
<gnomefreak> done
<asac> great
<asac> ok sunbird build is going ... lets see what happens
<gnomefreak> good luck
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> let me know what you find
<asac> sure
<asac> i will send you a patch :)
<asac> but lets see how fast it fails
<asac> javascript engine appears to build like a charm :) ... naturally of course
<gnomefreak> eh i dont think you will need a patch i still thinging configure options but shhhh
<gnomefreak> it failes damn near end of it
<gnomefreak> -e
<asac> not patch like in patch in debian/patches
<asac> patch like bzr diff :)
<gnomefreak> ah ok that will work
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> btw how do you read when it moves so damn fast
<asac> i see them :)
<asac> i know where to look
<asac> e.g. i can see
<asac> lude ../../../../mozilla-config.h -Wp,-MD,.deps/nsLeafBoxFrame.pp nsLeafBoxFrame.cpp
<asac> so i know its buildding something in layout engine
<asac> if you look of the bottom of the terminal you often can see what file is currently build
<asac> if its really fast you might see the pattern e.g. it creates .jar files or something like that
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> yeah i catch bits and peices of it
<asac> yeah ... if you looked often enough you will recogize :)
<asac> especially if you looked at most of those files once
<asac> and if you know exactly what modules exist in code its getting easier to identify at least some that you know
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-03
<asac> further i have set my terminal to not update automatically
<asac> so if i scroll up a bit i have all the time in the world
<asac> to read whats there
<asac> until i press a key
<asac> or scroll to the very bottom
<asac> then it will auto-scroll again
<gnomefreak> i hated that because it would never resume scroll unless i hit return
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/Screenshot-Editing%20Profile%20%22Default%22.png
<asac> ah ok
<asac> yeah ... but its essential
<asac> if you want to see whats going on
<asac> and hitting return is not much of an issue :)
<asac> ok now it failed :)
<asac> like for you
<gnomefreak> good sort of
<gnomefreak> i was hoping it wasnt me
* gnomefreak reading mikes blog on xulrunner git repo
<asac> yes i talked with him yesterday
<asac> about using git for iceweasel maintenance
<asac> instead of svn
<asac> so i guess this is the aftermath of that
* gnomefreak never learned git hopefully wont have to
<asac> damn
<asac> it doesnt fail anymore
<asac> wtf
<gnomefreak> wtf did you do
* gnomefreak can get it to fail all the time
<gnomefreak> most people get it to fail change something than it stops failing (im hoping you are one of these people)
<asac> no ... its because i tried to track this down
<asac> iu compiled a subdir manually which is apparently not tried by normal build
<asac> and now i cannot get back to state where it fails
<gnomefreak> re branch it :) it will fail
<asac> sun of a bith
<asac> i don't want to respin from beginning
<asac> takes too much time
<asac> son
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> still cant get it to fail
<asac> i cleaned more (bug not all) ... so lets see if it fails again
<asac> building atm
<gnomefreak> if it doesnt fail than there is something with that file no?
<gnomefreak> s/there/it
<gnomefreak> maybe your plugin is borked
<gnomefreak> than again maybe its LP
* gnomefreak bets its LP
<gnomefreak> its FF :(
<gnomefreak> wtf
<gnomefreak> asac: are you having issues with firefox?
<asac> he?
<asac> no its definitly something with Makefile.in
<gnomefreak> this cant be good iceape is failing to work as well
<asac> probably in combination with wrong or untested configure option
<gnomefreak> brb im gonna reboot
<asac> Red_Herring: yt?
<Red_Herring> wha?
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> hey asac
<Michele> asac, u still here?
<buttons> asac, gnomefreak cant sign on he has no internet connection
<buttons> asac, he said that he thinks its network manager
<asac> hmm
<asac> no idea :)
<asac> maybe he should turn it off then
<asac> Red_Herring: sorry got to go to bed now
<buttons> he's trying to connect with his laptop now
<Red_Herring> asac: heh its ok
<Red_Herring> asac: highlight me next time you're free
<asac> sure tomorrow Red_Herring
<gnomefreak> immmmmmm back!
<gnomefreak> damn router
<asac> yeah
<asac> welcome
<gnomefreak> now i can go to bed :)
<asac> but i have to go :)
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> me
<asac> too
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> did you figure it out?
<asac> no ... it builds if I use dpkg-buildpackage ... but it fails if i use bzr bd
<asac> wierd
<asac> i now dropped --disable-canvas
<asac> as it it appears to be enabled by default for sunbird
<asac> and use system-cairo
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> no idea
<asac> if that helps
<gnomefreak> ill play with it
<asac> yeah ... i am spinning agin
<asac> will probably wait to see if it fails again
<gnomefreak> asac: stable-fsh is failing to patch mozilla/config/autoconf.mk.in here but i will get with you in morning about it good night
<asac> he?
<asac> that doesn't fail for me
<asac> it has a line ... it will just not show up if i build from within target directory
<asac> no way
<asac> anyway ... night
<Admiral_Chicago> DarkMageZ: i considered using WAP from my router
<Admiral_Chicago> but network manager doesn't support WAP afaik
<DarkMageZ> WPA*. well, then network manager is crapware.
<DarkMageZ> or your card doeesn't support wpa so network manager isn't showing it
<Admiral_Chicago> its an intel card, week old laptop
<Admiral_Chicago> probably does
<gnomefreak> debian bug 430099
<ubotu> Debian bug 430099 in gnokii "gnokii - FTBFS: Makefile.global: No such file or directory" [Serious,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/430099
<hjmf_> morning
<hjmf_> today will be another busy day for me (but I'll try to get some free time for the evening)
<hjmf_> cu
<asac> hjmf_: cu
<asac> ~
<Admiral_Chicago> grr
<Admiral_Chicago> packaging ftl
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm going to bed. packaging can wait until tomorrow
<Admiral_Chicago> especially packaging that doesn't like to listen to me
<asac> night
<Admiral_Chicago> night asac
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, how nswrapperplugin looking for gutsy
<asac> looks good ... problem is that flashplugin-nonfree for amd64 is still in limbo
<Admiral_Chicago> ah yea
<asac> i mean its ready ... but there is a crazy blacklist that we cannot fix on ubuntu side
<asac> we have fix it at debian
<asac> which will take ages
<gnomefreak> morning
<gnomefreak> istn flash for 64bit gnash or is there going to be a flash for 64?
<asac> gnomefreak: there will be
<asac> flashplugin-nonfree for 64
<asac> in combination with nspluginwrapper
<asac> actually there already is
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> but its not build for us
<asac> because its manually blocked
<asac> i will wait another two days before kicking ass
<gnomefreak> remind me to yell at you and than ask you what this guy wants when i wake up
<gnomefreak> <hint> what does roger want done
<gnomefreak> by the looks of it he wants packages released that wont be in new ubuntu version?
<gnomefreak> asac: also with bug 65164 you attached changelog but what * is fixing the fat32 saving issue?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 65164 in firefox "MASTER Firefox 2 can't save to fat32/ntfs partitions (e.g. usb memory stick) - results in empty file" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65164
<asac> he?
<asac> i don't understand
<asac> i fixed that
<asac> and pushed the patch upstream
<gnomefreak> oh i see it now its under the obscure firefox.cfg entry
<asac> huh?
<asac> ah
<gnomefreak>  debian/patches/bz270159-lp65164-empty-file-or-duplicate-extension-on-fat32-ntfs,
<asac> yeah ... the changelog is pretty long for this upload
<gnomefreak> it is
<asac> i had it lying around a long time ... and had to cherry-pick the ubuntu2 release for tribe-2
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> gnomefreak: you should install ubufox
<asac> manually for now
<asac> it will be added to ubuntu-desktop
<asac> sooner or later
<gnomefreak> i have it installed not sure how to use it yet
<asac> or did dist-upgrade just bring you that package automagically?
<asac> gnomefreak: its nothing you can use atm
<asac> it contains prefs only
<gnomefreak> nope i installed from deb i built
<asac> ah
<asac> i will add menu entries for report a bug ... and get help online et al to it next
<asac> so those patches can go as well
<gnomefreak> oh did you hear from mike reguarding iceape-calendar? I saved rogers email to read later today to try and understand what he means and i have to ping persia :(
<asac> he?
<DarkMageZ> anyone on x64 got some spare cycles?
<asac> ah rogers
<asac> yes
<asac> i have spare cycles, but not in my brain :)
<asac> DarkMageZ: what do you want?
<DarkMageZ> i was hoping you could build a package for me with your x64bitness :)
<DarkMageZ> sec while i upload the source package to ftp
<DarkMageZ> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/3644818/libvisual-plugins_0.4.0.dfsg.1.orig.tar.gz http://mirror.randumb.net/darkmagez/libvisplugnew/libvisual-plugins_0.4.0.dfsg.1-1ubuntu2.diff.gz http://mirror.randumb.net/darkmagez/libvisplugnew/libvisual-plugins_0.4.0.dfsg.1-1ubuntu2.dsc
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: I'm working on mail-notification right now
<bluekuja> a FTBFS for EVOVERSION
<bluekuja> in debian/rules
<asac> he?
<asac> i couldn't care less for evolution ;)
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> bluekuja: you made the html error again :9
<asac> hey dude you should really learn to learn ;)
<asac> :-P
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> I dont know
<bluekuja> why it does that
<bluekuja> only sometimes
<bluekuja> happens
<bluekuja> now I'm tagging everything
<bluekuja> with "patch"
<bluekuja> I've deleted that attachment
* bluekuja gonna keep tagging stuff from now on
<asac> yeah
<asac> probably good thing :)
<asac> e.g. its ment to be that way ;)
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> didnt know everyone is able to delete attachments
<bluekuja> that's nice
<asac> but actually launchpad might wanna auto-assume this from the .debdiff extension
<bluekuja> yea
<asac> it probably does that right for .patch and .diff files
<asac> can you try?
<asac> and find a work around
<asac> feel free to open a testbug against firefox
<asac> but remember to close it ;)
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> bluekuja: maybe you use paradiso if it doesn't work?
<bluekuja> yeah, I'll try after work
<bluekuja> :/
<asac> cool
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: regexxer?
<asac> is debdiff attached?
<asac> please assign ubuntu-universe-sponsors ... so people see that you rock :)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> later, I gonna recheck it
<asac> if it stays unsponsored longer then say 1 day ... i will sponsor things for you
<asac> bluekuja: ok
<bluekuja> great!
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> gonna build it again
<bluekuja> and check stuff
<bluekuja> then I delete bad debdiffs
<bluekuja> (html(
<bluekuja> *)
<asac> look at debdiff and check if every change is actually needed, wanted, documented
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> thats the single best way to check things
<asac> and you learn reading diffs
<asac> (which you already can, but one can always get more experienced :))
<asac> so you can later edit diffs directly ... read 300k diffs and see whats going on and all that
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> asac: leaving
<bluekuja> for that damn work
<bluekuja> :/
<asac> yeah
<asac> i know ;)
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> i will take lunch soon
<bluekuja> lucky you
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> cya later!
<asac> cya
* gnomefreak heading out for a few hours and depending on how i feel i will continue bug work :)
<asac> lunchy munchy NOW
<asac> re
<gnomefreak> asac: you care if i reject googletoolbar issues
<asac> as long as they are issues with upstream binary tarball as well ... i don't really care
<gnomefreak> :( have you looked at some of these stupid ass bugs?
<gnomefreak> bug 121141
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121141 in firefox "pci bugs bios 81 49945000" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121141
<asac> gnomefreak: rejected
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> welcome persia
<asac> :)
<persia> asac: Hi.
<persia> I'm reached what I think is an unreproiducible state with firefox 2.0.0.4+2-0ubuntu3, and wondered if anyone had time to help me figure out the issue.
<asac> most things are unreproducible :)
<asac> in firefox
<asac> anyway ... go ahead
<persia> Specifically, I have a crashed session, and each time I start, I am asked to restore the session, only it doesn't.  I can create a new session, but I expect it would then just work.
<asac> what happens if you want to restore session?
<persia> asac: I get a blank firefox window.
<gnomefreak> its loading the page that caused the crash?
<gnomefreak> !info firefox feisty
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9012 kB, installed size 28592 kB
<persia> gnomefreak: Perhaps, but I most of my pages are LP or wiki, so it's nothing new and odd.
<asac> persia: point is if you got the blank page once ... next time the saved session should be just the blank page
<asac> so you probably have lost the crashed state
<persia> asac: That would make sense, but when I close the browser (it's set to autosave the session), it closes apparently cleanly, but doesn't overwrite the session javascript, and I get the same warning when I next start the browser.
<persia> asac: Nope, I can reproduce right now, but I can't browse (which doesn't work for me).  If I fix my problem, I can't report a bug.  That's why I'm here :)
<asac> oh ... please backup your .mozilla directory
<asac> so it stays somehow reproducible
<persia> asac: At least for now.  I'm not sure how much that's my .mozilla directory, and how much is my system state.
<asac> did you receive an upgrade recently?
<asac> e.g. firefox upgrade today?
<persia> asac: Yes.
<gnomefreak> hes using ubuntu3
<asac> ok if you close the browser ... is there still a firefox-bin running?
<persia> gnomefreak: No - I try to track publisher runs :)
<gnomefreak> ah :)
<persia> asac: No firefox-bin in ps augx
<asac> have you backed up your .mozilla directory?
<persia> asac: Yep.
<asac> good ... can you try if downgrading helps?
<persia> asac: to ubuntu2?
<gnomefreak> trackball is a mouse right?
<asac> persia: yes
<persia> gnomefreak: It can also be a joystick, depending on the hardware device mapping.
<asac> persia: ubuntu3 was a little bit intrusive
<persia> downgrading to ubuntu2 restored my session.  Do you already know what it was, or can I help find it by reupgrading to ubuntu3?
<asac> i need to find
<asac> thats really wierd
<asac> but if you try a new session it works?
<persia> asac: I haven't tried that yet.  I'll upgrade and start a new session and let you know in a bit.
<asac> yeah ... if .mozilla is backed-up its definitly worth a try
<asac> persia: please try once if after upgrade you have still same behaviour
<persia> OK.
<persia> My procedure is 1) killall firefox-bin, 2) rm -r .mozilla, 3) tar xzf mozilladir.tgz 4) upgrade, 5) firefox
<asac> gnomefreak: are there already other bugs coming in for latest ffox upgrade?
<gnomefreak> not that i have found yet
<asac> persia: yeah ... that should bring you back to reproducible state (hopefully)
<gnomefreak> i only have a handfull or 2 handfulls left
<asac> from today?
<persia> OK.  I can reproduce it (but I can't share my session).  Trying a new session now...
<gnomefreak> i dont know when they are from but they are all the unconfimred/new ones
<gnomefreak> i need to restart firefox
<persia> No, even with a new session, it still breaks (or rather, fails to restore session).  Interestingly enough, I stll have my old sessionstore.js
<persia> If I remove .mozilla, and start ubuntu3, to generate a new .mozilla, session state management appears to work.
<persia> Just as a note, there's heaps of ***MEMORY-WARNING***s in the console output - supposedly because of g_thread_init()
<asac> hmm
<asac> whats in sessionstore.js?
<persia> asac: The old one, or the new one?
<asac> the old one?
<asac> maybe compare with new one (if they are somehow similar)
<persia> asac: About 100 pages in 6 windows, with history in the old one.  The new one is four pages in two windows (3/1).
<asac> if you just remove sessoinstore.jsin old profile does it work again?
<asac> btw, can you open javascript console when you have the blank window? or is all chrome gone?
<persia> That's odd.  If I restore my .mozilla, delete sessionstore.js, and open a new instance, it looks clean.  If I generate a session, and force-crash with killall firefox-bin, it doesn't detect the crash on restart.
<persia> asac: No, there's chrome.  It's just a normal, functional browser window with no page loaded.
<asac> ok ... please open javascript console and see if there are errors
<persia> On the other hand, I need guidance to open the javascript console
<asac> Tools -> Error Console?
<persia> asac: Thanks,.
<asac> then you might want to press All
<asac> in toolbar of that console
<asac> to see all output
<asac> is there anything?
<persia> error output is http://pastebin.ca/601436
<asac> persia: can you click on the link and show me the code?
<asac> e.g. there should be a link in that error?
<persia> asac: I'm not seeing any link, and clicking randomly on the error doesn't get me anywhere.
<asac> ok
<asac> let me look then
<asac> persia: iteresting ... its no code for me at that line
<persia> asac: Should I be looking for something locally?  Is that .mozilla/browser/content/browser.js?
<asac> actually you usually should have a link in that error message ... but then ... lets see i will tell you where to look
<asac> persia: (gutsy)asac@hector:/usr/lib/firefox/chrome$ unzip -l /usr/lib/firefox/chrome/browser.jar  | grep browser.js 237921  04-30-07 19:04   content/browser/browser.js
<asac> look into that jar please
<persia> asac: Sure.
<asac> and see if there is actually code for you in that line
<asac> 3890
<gnomefreak> gdb is broken in gutsy?
<asac> gnomefreak: not for me :)
<asac> at least i could get a backtrace from a local granparadiso crash 40 minutes agop
<asac> probably apport is broken again ;)I
<gnomefreak> well apport cant get a damn retrace to save its CPU
<persia> asac: I have url = configBundle.GetStringFromName(this.prefDomain); in the exception handler for getHomePage
<persia> (inside gHomeButton)
<asac> persia: oh intersting
<asac> persia: please install ubufox package
<asac> and tell me if things go away
<gnomefreak> asac: i will leave you with bug 123508 i dont know java script good enough but from error it sounds like his script is off but dont know
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123508 in firefox "javascript dont work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123508
<persia> asac: It's already installed.
<asac> did it come automatically?
<asac> (just curious)
<persia> asac: Yes (I install recommends by default)
<asac> ah ok
<asac> ok so what setting do you have as: browser.startup.homepage
<asac> in about:config ?
<persia> resource:/browserconfig.properties
<asac> persia: uninstalling ubufox changes something?
<persia> Nope.  dpkg -P ubufox resulted in the same behaviour.  Refreshing .mozilla from backup after the purge maintained the behaviour.
<asac> persia: is the homepage setting marked as "user-defined" (e.g. bold text) ?
<asac> e.g. i have something different there
<persia> I claims to be the default
<persia> s/I/It/1
<asac> persia: what locale are you on?
<persia> asac: Today en_US.UTF-8, but I switch locales regularly.
<asac> persia: ok i have resource:/browserconfig.properties if i have not ubufox installed
<asac> it should be something else if you have it installed
<asac> can you verify that?
<persia> asac: Odd.  Let me reinstall ubufox and see what happens.
<persia> asac: No change.
<persia> asac: Does perhaps the ubufox configuration setting require that there not already be a conflicting setting in the .mozilla?  That might explain why everything works for a fresh .mozilla, but not for my old messy one.
<shirish> guys, I am on gutsy gibbon, running firefox-granparadiso, I cannot see hindi (indic fonts) on a webpage, is there something I need to check?
<asac> persia: if about:config shows you default ... it should work
<asac> persia: do you see ubufox in Tools-> Addons ?
<persia> asac: Yes.  Version 0.2
<persia> It reports it will be installed when firefox is restarted.  Restarting...
<asac> oh
<persia> Hmmm..  ubufox doesn't seem to be installing in the active firefox.
<shirish>  ttf-indic-fonts are installed. any idea guys
<asac> maybe you don't have write permissions somewhere in your .mozilla ?
<asac> shirish: does it work in normal firefox?
<shirish> asac: I don't have normal firefox, firefox also launches firefox-granparadiso
<shirish> although do have another browser, lemme see
<asac> shirish: other browser doesn't matter
<asac> shirish: you have to close grand paradise
<persia> asac: I don't seem to have write access to some of .mozilla/firefox/ck1ch5j9.default/extensions/, but otherwise it looks clean (and I do have write access to the folder)
<asac> then you can start normal firefox
<asac> persia: thats the reason
<asac> anyway ... its a bug that browserconfig.properties is not installed (which should be fixed)
<persia> asac: OK.  Today is the first time I've ever looked in .mozilla, so I'm wondering how it got into that state, and how one should get out of it.
<asac> persia: what does mean you don't have write persmission?
<asac> different owner?
<asac> e.g. root?
<asac> if so it might have happend that you started with sudo or something accidentially once
<persia> asac: -r--r-----
<asac> oh ... that looks more like harddisk error :)
<persia> asac: No, it's all owned by me.
<persia> Incorrect permissions looks like a harddisk error?
<asac> yeah ... i had harddisk problems once ... and lots of file-attributes got changed
<asac> (might be something different of course)
<persia> Odd.  I usually see lots of things in lost+found from HD errors.
<shirish> asac: hmm.... it shows for best performance use internet explorer, although do have indic-fonts installed, can't see some part in firefox
<shirish> www.aajtak.com
<shirish> the site.
<persia> Well, anyway, it's late for me.  I'll save my backup for a week or so in case you want me to test anything.  Thanks for looking at this.
<asac> shirish: page is a mess:
<asac>  <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<asac> probably it works in IE ... because IE is too smart
<shirish> asac: ok cool :(
<asac> persia: yeah chmod -R u+rw should fix it
<asac> for now
<asac> persia: would be cool if you could verify that the saved session works
<asac> e.g. try chmor -R u+rw .mozilla
<asac> chmod
<shirish> asac: what are these ubufox extensions? these are for firefox 2 or firefox3? The description isn't too descriptive I'm afraid.
<persia> asac: Nope - same behaviour
<asac> shirish: shirish you can try to change endoding manually in that page
<shirish> asac: how?
<asac> persia: ok try tomorrow ... if ubuntufox is installed at least the homepage should be good
<asac> shirish: View -> Encoding something iirc
<shirish> ah ok
<asac> persia: maybe it still isn't correctly installed
<persia> asac: Interestingly enough, I still have the homepage as it was.  Anyway, another day (or perhaps I'll try again with ubuntu4)
<asac> he?
<shirish> asac: strange, the encoding is in iso-8859-1
<asac> persia: if extension is installed ... homepage setting should be there
<asac> maybe uninstall and install package to really install all
<shirish> asac: maybe I try with other encodings as such & see if it makes a difference.
<asac> who knows
<persia> asac: yes.  should.  it's not.  I don't know why.
<asac> shirish: as i said ... its iso-8859
<asac> shirish: yes ... thats what i ment ... try if manually changing encoding helps
<shirish> asac: ok cool
<asac> persia: is ubufox properly installed according to Tools -> Addon now?
<asac> persia: anyway if its late come back tomorrow :) ... i am pretty sure it has to do with your f**ked profile ;)
<asac> (or whenever you have another minute)
* gnomefreak gone for a while all unconfirmed/new bugs are done with the exception of one bug you need to look at
<asac> gnomefreak: tell me which it is
<persia> asac: It wasn't (after chmod and before downgrading).  I agree it's likely my profile.  Let me know if someone else hits it, and I'd be happy to chase test cases with you.  Otherwise, I'll call it my own issue, clean up my session, and start from a fresh .mozilla (but this will take a week or two).
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 123508
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123508 in firefox "javascript dont work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123508
<asac> persia: as you wish
<persia> asac: Thanks again for looking through this with me.
<asac> persia: i am pretty sure you are that ----><---- close to resolve this
<asac> ;)
* gnomefreak doesnt know enough javascript error looks like a script error but dont know
<asac> gnomefreak: we cannot support them
<persia> asac: You're tempting me :)  I'll come back tomorrow.
<asac> persia: cool!
<asac> persia: cu ... 'night
<gnomefreak> rejected
<gnomefreak> cu ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> well said
<asac> gnomefreak: bye
<shirish> asac: tried a few encodings, I'm also using gcj, maybe that's part of the issue
<asac> i doubt so
<asac> shirish: what is your system locale?
<shirish> english
<asac> yeah ... switch that to something indic
<shirish> how do I do that?
<asac> they probably don't know how to build a website and just encode the output stream in the encoding the browser requested in
<asac> shirish: System -> Admin -> Language Support
<shirish> asac: am there
<asac> look around
<asac> you will figure out :)
<shirish> asac: saw it figuring out, just have been in xfce, hence takes time to figure out stuff.
<asac> oh
<shirish> also locale is not a word I'm a familiar with, but learning :)
<asac> i cannot really support anything else than gnome (as i have no idea)
<asac> anyway ... once you have the language support installed you can start firefox like
<asac> LANG=es_ES firefox
<shirish> asac: that's ok, I'm not going to blame you if it doesn't work out or anything
<asac> e.g. that is an example if my default language is something not spanish, but i want to start firefox in spanish
<shirish> right, cool
<asac> shirish: but maybe try to set your language as default
<asac> to see if it helps
<asac> any maybe ask on #xubuntu or something to figure out how to do it there
<shirish> I think I know how :) there is something which indicates that.
<asac> if your whole desktop is in hindi ... afterwards it would be a good indicator that it works :)
<asac> if just firefox is in hindi that should be enough as well
<shirish> asac: ok cool , it would also be a good test for localization perhaps
<asac> right
<shirish> :)
<asac> shirish: you are pretty active in forums, right?
<shirish> asac: dunno about pretty active, but active yes
<shirish> need any help?
<asac> good ... yeah ... I always thought about people that help to gather feedback from forum for mozilla software
<asac> e.g. i want to ensure that I know about any glitches that might be in mozilla software
<asac> and i think that forums are often a place where such things pop-up
<asac> e.g. kind of forum delegates that keep there eyes open for issues that pop-up there
<shirish> asac: you want me to look at overall, or perhaps on firefox-gutsy (that's where I would be interested in )
<asac> doesn't really matter ... just in those forums where you are active
<shirish> asac: ok cool, would see if there are some issues, you want me to put them in bug-reports or send it to the mailing list or what?
<asac> for now it would be enough to raise them here ... to see if its relevant
<shirish> ok that's cool :)
<asac> once you get a feeling whats relevant you could directly post bugs
<asac> but often there are already bugs that people find
<asac> and i don't see which ones really matter
<asac> its actually just to support us to find issues that matter
<asac> as things easily drown in the bug-swamp we have against mozilla products
<asac> really cool ;)
<shirish> true, I know that & I am always unsure whether the bug i'm raising is the right one or just noise
<shirish> :)
<asac> i need as many eyes that filter garbage and bring important things to my attention
<asac> as possible
<asac> of course that needs a bit training ... so just raise everything that appears to be remotely relevant
<asac> in the beginning
<bluekuja> back
<bluekuja> heya alex
<bluekuja> :)
* bluekuja starts his work
<asac> bluekuja: i thought you already were at work ;)
<bluekuja> asac: yup
<bluekuja> asac: motu work
<bluekuja> :)
<shirish> have to log out see if things work
<hjmf> hi, I'm some how around :)
<asac> cool
<asac> hjmf: do we have debdiffs for all plugins already?
<asac> e.g. are there more than just the two?
<shirish> asac: how do I find the code like LANG=es_ES firefox
<asac> shirish: is your desktop in hindi now?
<shirish> asac: some parts yes, also I do have access to hindi keyboard.
<shirish> 
<asac> ok ... open terminal
<asac> and see what
<asac> locale
<asac> prints
<asac> # locale
<asac> what does it give you?
<asac> e.g. as LANG
<asac> e.g. i have
<asac> asac@hector:~/ubuntu_bzr/ffox-2.0.0.x$ locale
<asac> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<asac> LANGUAGE=en_US:en
<asac> LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
<shirish> ok cool, got it
<asac> LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"
<asac> ...
<asac> and so on
<asac> but if its set there
<asac> then you don't need to set it explicitly
<shirish> still same issue, although there is something in CLI, perhaps it might interest you
<shirish> shirish@ubuntu:~$ LANG=hi_IN firefox
<shirish> (firefox-bin:14249): Gtk-WARNING **: Whoever translated default:LTR did so wrongly.
<shirish> could that also be something , the translation error its showing?
<asac> shirish: no
<shirish> asac: ok
<asac> there is no language package available
<asac> anyway
<shirish> ok
<asac> is your default encoding different now?
<asac> e.g. if you look in View ?
<shirish> asac: the default encoding didn't change, its still iso-8859-1
<asac> hmm
<asac> have you tried to switch default encoding? in Preferences -> Content -> Fonts & XXX -> Advanced
<asac> ?
<hjmf> asac: just three
<hjmf> looking
<asac> hjmf: which ones do we have?
<asac> mplayer
<asac> vlc?
<asac> totem?
<asac> helix
<asac> java
<hjmf> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~hmontoliu?field.searchtext=Xb-Npp-xxx
<shirish> asac: I need to log out, come back in.
<hjmf> vlc gxine mplayer
<hjmf> asac: ^
<hjmf> I've been really busy this week
<hjmf> however I guess I'll be able to have some more soon
<asac> no problem ... i will upload them today
<hjmf> asac: k
<hjmf> asac:  I'll tell you when I have more
<asac> great
<hjmf> I'm off for an hour or so
<asac> i think totem-mozilla-plugin should be important (though its installed by default)
<asac> bye
<asac> and java
<asac> java is mui importante ;)
<hjmf> asac: k, those will go first :)
<hjmf> good spanish, you had a profitable stance in sevilla :)
<hjmf> cu
<asac> cu
<asac> (though i doubt that that was proper spanish) :)
<shirish> asac: Preferences -> Content -> Fonts & XXX -> Advanced shows http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8994/23602381232523812352236sm5.png
<shirish> seems to be ok, but still you can have a look.
<asac> shirish: in screenshot i still see iso
<asac> as default
<shiris1> asac: sorry for that electricity had gone out
<Admiral_Chicago> evening
<Admiral_Chicago> err..morning
<asac> morning Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> hey asac
<asac> ok out for some time ... have to do shopping and get a way from computer a bit
<Kmos> hi
<Kmos> http://mv.asterisco.pt/cat.cgi?1000%20Euro%20Firefox%20Bounty
<Kmos> bug?
<asac> no
<asac> the bug referenced is pretty clear
<asac> they break rfc
<Kmos> ah =)
<Kmos> thx
<asac> as so often ... ms doesn't get it right ... while everyone else does
<asac> Kmos: its in the mail even
<asac> yes thats it
<asac> read the ms blog
<asac> different from what is claimed by author the certificate is not recognized by opera 7.5
<asac> in the end it will end up just IE accepting it
<asac> Kmos: maybe test with opera
<asac> and any other browser out there
<Kmos> ok =)
<Kmos> thx for your help
<asac> do portuguese authorities really hang onto this?
<asac> probably they had a ms sales droid in house
<Kmos> hehe
<Kmos> lol
<asac> or just bought latest enterprise webserver kit with broken certificate
<Kmos> ms blog, says it's a bug from mozilla
<Kmos> lol
<asac> of course ... but somehow comments where closed once evidence arrived that they are wrong
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> yeah
<asac> right after "opera 7.5" doesn't recognize either
<Kmos> so it's IE bug
<Kmos> asac: bug 80964
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 80964 in mozilla-thunderbird "MASTER mozilla-thunderbird crashed [@nsNSSCertificateDB::ImportCertsFromFile]  " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80964
<Kmos> isn't fixed at v2.0 ?
<Kmos> asac_: bug 80964
<Kmos> isn't fixed at v2.0 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 80964 in mozilla-thunderbird "MASTER mozilla-thunderbird crashed [@nsNSSCertificateDB::ImportCertsFromFile]  " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80964
<asac_> is it reproducible?
<asac_> Kmos: ^^ ?
<Kmos> at v2.0 don't know
<asac_> was it reproducible once?
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> at feisty
<Kmos> gnomefreak has tested it too
<Kmos> check the bug comments
<gnomefreak> asac: it is still reproducible
<gnomefreak> asac: alpha 6 is released
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah i know
<asac> it crashes
<asac> we have a problem with our libcairo
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> is anyone in here using flash?
<gnomefreak> flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> asac: how did your sunbird build go last night
<gnomefreak> as also you told me to remind you about patching libpng in trunk
<gnomefreak> i might add it back maybe it was a bug in that build
<asac> sunbird build still fails in bzr bd
<asac> its wierd
<gnomefreak> i got failue on that patch outside of bzr but in bzr it fails on the autocomplete
<gnomefreak> failure*
* gnomefreak still cant get cvs to work in chroot :(
<gnomefreak> asac: do we still need trunk-fsh patch in trunk?
<asac> most likely
<gnomefreak> ick
<gnomefreak> fails to apply
<gnomefreak> rejects in file browser/app/Makefile.in is what its failing
<gnomefreak> grabbing feisty source for it to see if we had that in there or not
<gnomefreak> we dropped a patch or 2 just cant think of names
<asac> trunk-fsh is definitly needed
<asac> it might need adaption
<asac> gnomefreak: look at the reject and see if you can manually do the patch
<gnomefreak> i will
<asac> go to the build-tree/mozilla directory
<asac> then force application of the patch
<asac> by
<asac> quilt push -f
<asac> after that you have to resolve the conflict by looking at the .rej file and see how this can be done in the modified Makefile.in
<asac> but show me the .rej file first :)
<gnomefreak> i have to find it first :)
<gnomefreak> im extracting source
<gnomefreak> it added .rej to the makefile.in
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> i got a test file in debian/patches :(
<gnomefreak> unless the test file is the reject than it cant be found
<gnomefreak> asac: here is the test file http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114359
<asac> he?
<asac> whats that?
<gnomefreak> there is no .rej file
<asac> gnomefreak: start build
<asac> when it fails go to
<asac> the mozilla directory
<asac> and do like i said above
<asac> you have to quilt push -f
<asac> in there
<asac> to get a .rej file
<asac> then you can go on
<gnomefreak> the .rej will end up in debian/patches?
<gnomefreak> got it
<gnomefreak> asac: .rej file http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114362
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... you will now work in mozilla directory
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> debian patches will be updated once you applied it manuially
<asac> let me look
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> what do you see there?
<asac> can you find that place in Makefile.in ?
<asac> e.g. a similar place?
<asac> e.g. search for something that you see in proximity of that changes that could not be applied
<asac> should still be around the same line number
<asac> (what you see in ****XX,XX*****
<asac> maybe explain what you see in the .rej file
<gnomefreak> yes i found on 82
<gnomefreak> need to look for 100
<asac> please explain what you see in .rej files
<asac> e.g. what was changed by me (when i did that patch)
<gnomefreak> + PROGRAM = $(MOZ_APP_NAME)-trunk$(BIN_SUFFIX) else
<gnomefreak> + PROGRAM = $(MOZ_APP_NAME)-trunk-bin$(BIN_SUFFIX) endif
<gnomefreak> your changes
<asac> yeah ... and what was replaced?
<gnomefreak> - PROGRAM = $(MOZ_APP_NAME)$(BIN_SUFFIX) else
<gnomefreak> - PROGRAM = $(MOZ_APP_NAME)-bin$(BIN_SUFFIX) endif
<asac> or did i just add ?
<asac> right
<asac> so if you look at it ... what has changed?
<asac> any idea why i did that?
<gnomefreak> from looks in makefile.in it looks the same
<gnomefreak> you did that too add trunk to name
<asac> yeah right
<asac> i added -trunk to the programm names
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> so ... you should be able to do it manually now, right?
<asac> just do it ...save the file and then show me a quilt diff
<gnomefreak> yes but if the patch does it why should we have to?
<asac> because they changed some line in the proximity
<asac> that makes the patch choke
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> you should be able to see it
<asac> e.g. there should be a line modified, added, removed somewhere
<asac> patch is plain stupid ... so it just gives up and says: someone with a brain has to look ... and spits out the .rej file :)
<gnomefreak> just save and run quilt diff
<asac> yeah ... and show me the output :)
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114363
<asac> then I show you how easy you can update the patch :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-04
<asac> can you paste the original patch as well please ?
<asac> e.g. the one that is still in debian/patches ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: you sure you saved?
<asac> I don't see any PROGRAM lines in that diff
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114364
<gnomefreak> asac: yes i was looking at that too let me see
<asac> you didn't save
<asac> as you can see the diff for mozilla.orig/browser/app/Makefile.in is now completely missing in your new quilt diff
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114367
<asac> please do the change
<gnomefreak> still missing and yes i saved
<gnomefreak> i did already
<asac> look into that file again
<asac> (open in new editor)
<gnomefreak> ifeq ($(USE_SHORT_LIBNAME), 1)
<gnomefreak> PROGRAM = $(MOZ_APP_NAME)-trunk$(BIN_SUFFIX)
<gnomefreak> else
<gnomefreak> PROGRAM = $(MOZ_APP_NAME)-trunk-bin$(BIN_SUFFIX)
<gnomefreak> endif
<asac> you sure you are in right directory tree?
<gnomefreak> yes i opened it up new and save never saved it
* gnomefreak thinks gedit issue
<asac> ah
<asac> please save it  :)
<asac> when your change shows up in quilt diff ... let me know :)
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114369
<asac> yeah ... that looks better
<gnomefreak> i did save it the whole time :(
<asac> ok ... updating patch is now really simple ;)
<asac> just do
<asac> quilt refresh --diffstat -U8
<gnomefreak> in mozilla dir still i take it
<gnomefreak> ok refreshed
<asac> do it whereever you ran quilt diff
<asac> ok ... now you can stay in that directory and see if all other patches apply as well
<asac> (e.g. lets excercise quilt a bit)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> run quilt top
<asac> it should show you the currently top-most patch applied
<asac> (which should be trunk-fsh)
<gnomefreak> trunk-fsh
<asac> you see that?
<asac> yeah
<asac> run quilt series
<asac> what do you see?
<gnomefreak> 3 of them
<asac> the whole series, right?
<gnomefreak> no-have-stdint-h-ftbfs.patch
<gnomefreak> trunk-fsh
<gnomefreak> ftbfs-with-branding-dir
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> that should be all patches listed in series
<asac> you can do quilt applied
<asac> to see which ones are currently applied
<gnomefreak> although there are 5 or so in debian/patches so i may get rid of the non used patches
<asac> yeah ... might be that i removed them from series weithout removing the in patches
<gnomefreak> no-have-stdint-h-ftbfs.patch
<gnomefreak> trunk-fsh
<asac> yeah ... and unapplied?
<gnomefreak> missing one
<asac>  -> quilt unapplied
<gnomefreak> ftbfs-with-branding-dir
<asac> which is what we expected, right?
<gnomefreak> why did we expect that one to not be applied
<asac> because the trunk-fsh failed
<gnomefreak> other than the other 2 were wuilt applied
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> we now applied it manually
<asac> and now we can apply the last one with
<asac> quilt push
<asac> try that
<asac> does it fail?
<gnomefreak> its patched
<asac> cool
<asac> ok ... don't go out
<asac> just get a feeling for what quilt does
<asac> try quilt pop
<asac> then look at unapplied and applied again
<asac> then do another pop
<gnomefreak> hey
<gnomefreak> pop redoes the last thing you did ?
<gnomefreak> or just last patch applied
<asac> pop unapplies what is currently on top
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> with pop you unapply ... with push you apply
<asac> you can pop all by
<asac> quilt pop -a
<asac> then all patches should be in unapplied
<asac> and applied should be none
<asac> do you see?
<asac> then you can apply all again by quilt push -a
<asac>  :)
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> after that all should be in applied
<asac> and non in unapplied
<asac> ok ...fine
<asac> the trunk-fsh patch is not fixed and applies cleanly
<asac> just ensure that you copy it to the debian/patches directory of bzr tree
<asac> (so you don't loose it)
<gnomefreak> not fixed because we need to add quilt diff inplace of whats there?
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> you did quilt refresh
<asac> that updated the patch for you
<asac> its already fine
<gnomefreak> cool
<asac> otherwise you would not be able to pop
<asac> or push it
<gnomefreak> makes sense
<asac> cool :)
<asac> well done
<asac> you merged the patch ;)
<gnomefreak> :) sweet ty
<gnomefreak> now lets see if it works
<asac> yeah (but please remember that bzr bd wipes your build-area)
<asac> so copy the new trunk-fsh patch there
<gnomefreak> im using dpkg-buildpackage
<asac> you can of course just build in build-area
<asac> right
<asac> (but don't forget to copy it)
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> copy it
<asac> to bzr tree ... so its preserved
<asac> (unless you are in bzr of course) :)
<asac> i don't know how you build ... and i don't really care ;)
<gnomefreak> wait you mean  the .bzr dir?
<gnomefreak> or you mean push to branch?
<asac> gnomefreak: commit the new patch :)
<gnomefreak> ah yes
<asac> do you use bzr bd or not?
<asac> if you don't use bzr bd ... its just commit
<asac> and publish it
<asac> once the build went well
<asac> (probably not before)
<asac> gnomefreak: so basically what you did was the same what you do when you do a merge
<asac> e.g. manually applying changes that patch is to stupid to apply
<gnomefreak> ok lets try this again :)
<asac> you can just use
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc
<asac> to go on
<asac> e.g. without unpacking and stuff like that
<asac> is fucking mp3 player is driving me nuts
<asac> it just refuses to get back to a sane state after you disconnnet it without pulling the plug
<asac> who knows ... maybe it just cannot reconfigure at all
<asac> and i have to write a server that keeps line up until the plug is physically reset
<asac> am i still here?
<asac> lag is hitting me again
<gnomefreak> irc lag?
<asac> yeah ... but apparently my connection worked well
<asac> gnomefreak: do you have access to a windows box?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> win box is all fudged up from what im hearing i told her id get to it this weekend so shes using laptop until than
<asac> i already have lag
<asac> i probably will not survive long
<asac> gnomefreak: let me know when you have access to win :)
<asac> i just need to get a spec that is only shipped in .exe
<asac> which i cannot extract
<asac> http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms867188.aspx
<asac> there is the spec
<asac> these bastards
<asac> i hate ms so much
<asac> these ignorant bastards
<asac> hopefully they will suffocate from in their own ignorance
<gnomefreak> why are you using it :)
<asac> i don't use it
<asac> i want to enable these shitty devices they force upon the world on linux
<asac> almost all high-end mp3 players use MTP
<asac> nowadays
<asac> no usb-storage anymore
<asac> everything that is more than a mp3-stick
<asac> is mtp
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> brb smoke now that i got this to start
<gnomefreak> bug 123829
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123829 in dhcp "Latest Gutsy Upgrade does not connect to DHCP anymore." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123829
<asac> probably a network manager issue ./
<asac> :/
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr
<gnomefreak> asac: can you please test bug 123882 on feisty 64bit when you get time
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123882 in firefox "Some web sites reload infinitely, but not on Opera" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123882
<asac> gnomefreak: not reproducible .. added comment
<gnomefreak> ah ok ty i added one he had said more than 1 site so i wanna see the others
<gnomefreak> asac: trunk failed to build
<gnomefreak> i will look into it more in the morning im going to bed
<hjmf_> asac: I've submitted bug 123926
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123926 in totem "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123926
* hjmf_ 's out for the morning
<hjmf_> cu
* gnomefreak is in for a while
<asac> hjmf_: great
<asac> i just want to verify that plugin-id is the right one ... then i push it
<asac> lets see
<gnomefreak> asac: is there a way to crash firefox just for shits and giggles?
* gnomefreak doesnt seem to be affected by libcairo(if causing crashes)
<gnomefreak> this is annoying as hell
<gnomefreak> gonna see if restarting fixes this brb
<gnomefreak> who has ~256mb ram that i can borrow to test something?
<gnomefreak> why is it no matter what string i search for i can never find upstream bugs maybe i need to search for somethin unrelated :(
<asac> gnomefreak: you say its because of too little mem?
<asac> gnomefreak: what bug do you try to triage?
<gnomefreak> i get crash and it cant send crash report due to not enough memory
<gnomefreak> bug 80964
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 80964 in mozilla-thunderbird "MASTER mozilla-thunderbird crashed [@nsNSSCertificateDB::ImportCertsFromFile]  " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80964
<gnomefreak> asac: do you remember seeing a thunderbird crash while deleting Imap message? i found upstream and i thought i remembered seeing it.
<asac> hjmf_: all sponsored ... rock!
<asac> hjmf_: i had to adapt changelog because uploads happened in the meantime ... though my bad
<asac> gnomefreak: can you please verify that this crash happens with latest upstream binary release as well?
<asac> gnomefreak: otherwise, they will probably hunt us down :)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> if we post upstream
<asac> hjmf_: would be great if you could verify tonight that the packages succeeded to build
<gnomefreak> let me know when you have a few minutes strange feeling we are gonna need a few patches for trunk
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... i always have a few minutes for you ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> well your not gonna like this im sure http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114392
<asac> gnomefreak: first think you should do if things fail on trunk is to look in bonsai
<asac> if there has been a checkin after that .... if it fails for all
<asac> there is most likely a checkin that fixes this pretty quick
<asac> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/
<asac> look what was checked in last week in mozilla/toolkit/xre directory
<asac> on HEAD
<asac> maybe you just need to take a new snapshot
<asac> and things will be done
<asac> (that said: from a first glance, this looks like a bug in Makefile.in of that directory)
<gnomefreak> hmmmm i cant open links from irssi anymore :(
<gnomefreak> asac: do i want to look in thunderbirdtinderbox?
<asac> why thunderbird?
<asac> its firefox trunk that fails, right?
<asac> gnomefreak: open the bonsai url above
<asac> you can fill in the fields
<asac> e.g. just set the directory like above
<asac> ensure that Branch is HEAD (should be default)
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<asac> and set how far you want to look in the past (e.g. today, week, month, since beginning of time)
<asac> usually a week should give you enough info
<gnomefreak> it lists the same as the thunderbird search i did by mistake
<gnomefreak> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsquery.cgi?treeid=default&module=MozillaBranchTinderboxAll&branch=HEAD&branchtype=match&dir=mozilla%2Ftoolkit%2Fxre&file=&filetype=match&who=&whotype=match&sortby=Date&hours=2&date=week&mindate=&maxdate=&cvsroot=%2Fcvsroot
<gnomefreak> should i diff http://lxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/toolkit/xre/Makefile.in against the makefile.in from the source i have? oh and i dont know how to do snapshots :(
<gnomefreak> thunder crashes upstream as well
<asac_> sprry this sucky connection is shaky again
<gnomefreak> i dont see anything that jumps out and smacks me in face with this FTB
<asac_> gnomefreak: do you have build failure again?
<asac_> i lost my irssi history
<bluekuja> heya guys
<asac_> bluekuja: hey
<bluekuja> asac_: is possible to add something to previous changelog's entries?
<bluekuja> documenting it in new one
<asac_> bluekuja: imo yes ... but you should document that in new ... yes
<bluekuja> asac_: I'll do that for regex
<bluekuja> seems it's what we need
<asac_> yes right ... fix the changelog to be more readable and add it to outstanding merges
<bluekuja> asac_: I prepare a diff and I push it on pastebin
<bluekuja> for you
<asac_> of the merge changelog
<gnomefreak> asac_: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114392 build failure
<asac_> if this connection resets one more time ... i will go kamikaze
<asac_> i see lag already
<asac_> still here?
<asac_> ping
<asac_> gnomefreak: ??
<asac_> am i still here?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> did you get the failure?
<gnomefreak> asac_: you still here or did you get dissconnected again
<asac_> yeah i am here
<asac_> please cross-fingers that i stay for an hour or so
<gnomefreak> k good
<asac_> until this mozilla bzr branch is completely scp'ed to people.ubuntu.com at lsat
<gnomefreak> what branch is this?
<asac_> mobile
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac_> a complete 350M branch
<asac_> e.g. not just debian
<gnomefreak> omg that is huge
<asac_> like what i did for git ... but using bzr
<asac_> gnomefreak: http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsquery.cgi?treeid=default&module=all&branch=HEAD&branchtype=match&dir=mozilla%2Ftoolkit%2Fxre&file=&filetype=match&who=&whotype=match&sortby=Date&hours=2&date=week&mindate=&maxdate=&cvsroot=%2Fcvsroot
<asac_> if you look there
<asac_> there is a change to Makefile.in
<asac_> he?
<asac_> its not really huge
<asac_> anyway ... its broken
<gnomefreak> upstream is broken?
<asac_> yeah ... look at the libs:: line they added
<asac_> they should have done the same for install
<asac_> so lest do a quilt patch for that
<asac_> you ready?
<asac_> have tree that failed lying around?
<gnomefreak> give me 1 minute to get set up for it
<gnomefreak> ok do i need to be in build-tree?
* gnomefreak there since we did that lastnight :)
<gnomefreak> ok ready when you are :)
<asac> ok
<asac> you have to go to build-tree
<asac> mozillla
<asac> you in that directory?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> please verify with quilt applied /unapplied that actually all current patches are applied
<asac> like we did yesterday
<gnomefreak> all applied
<asac> then you create a new patch by
<asac> quilt new PATCHNAME .... use ftbfs_toolkit_xre_Makefile_in
<asac> as PATCHNAME
<gnomefreak> end with .patch or no need to end with anything?
<asac> no ... we usually don't use .patch in the end
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> or can you see .patch in any applied?
<gnomefreak> its now on top
<gnomefreak> just one
<asac> yeah
<asac> right
<asac> ok
<asac> now quilt is not like bzr
<asac> it doesn't know anything about the state
<asac> so you have to tell quilt that it should observe the file you are going to touch
<asac> in order to do that you have to
<asac> quilt add path/to/file/you/want/to/Edit
<asac> in our case its toolkit/xre/Makefile.in , right?
<gnomefreak> /toolkit/xre
<gnomefreak> ah yes makefile
<gnomefreak> thats a good question but yes i think it is makefile.in
<gnomefreak> im looking at failure
<asac> look at bonsai
<asac> its definitly toolkit/xre/Makefile.in
<gnomefreak> ah yes
<asac> because it failed in toolkit/xre
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> so add that file to be tracked in that patch
<asac> like above
<asac> then go into that file and fix the install:: target
<gnomefreak> File toolkit/xre/Makefile.in added to patch ftbfs_toolkit_xre_Makefile_in
<asac> (look how the libs:: line looks
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> where is the patch at this point?
<asac> its been created in debian/patches/
<asac> but you don't need to care
<gnomefreak> its not there
<asac> it might even be not yet created (until first content is added)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> it gets created lazily
<asac> so edit makefile.in ... and look at your changes by
<asac> quilt diff
<gnomefreak> k let me see what we have
<gnomefreak> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsview2.cgi?diff_mode=context&whitespace_mode=show&root=/cvsroot&subdir=mozilla/toolkit/xre&command=DIFF_FRAMESET&root=/cvsroot&file=Makefile.in&rev1=1.79&rev2=1.80
<gnomefreak> that page (shows diff)
<asac> yeah
<asac> they added new targets for platform.ini
<asac> but failed to do it right for install:: target
<asac> because nobody upstream uses make install
<asac> so we ran into this
<asac> look how the libs:: line looks like
<asac> the install:: line should be similar
<asac> just fix that and show me quilt diff
<gnomefreak> oh so just use whats on the right hand side
<asac> yeah
<asac> they forgot
<asac> because they never use install
<asac> its always the same
<asac> install is always broken if they add something
<asac> either it forgets something ... or it has a typo
<gnomefreak> i have to find right makefile :(
<asac> hey ... its the one you just added to patch
<asac> remember?
<asac> gnomefreak: you should learn to use vi at some point
<asac> gedit will bring you to a mental institution at some point
<asac> anyway ... not today ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: you said:
<asac> 12:59 < gnomefreak> File toolkit/xre/Makefile.in added to patch ftbfs_toolkit_xre_Makefile_in
<asac> if that helps ;)
<gnomefreak> yeah i know but it looks exactly the same
<asac> same like what?
<gnomefreak> i guess its not hte green part i need to be looking for
<asac> the green part is what was added
<asac> so naturally its the same
<gnomefreak> the libs:: lines are the same but the makefile is missing the section above
<asac> but the green part has a fault
<asac> just fix the install:: line
<asac> but look closer if you want to understand
<asac> take your time
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe you got this wrong ... the patch you see in bonsai is the patch that broke this thing
<gnomefreak> it looks like the makefile.in has different indentions but that shouldnt matter
<asac> (its not the cure)
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> we are developing the cure right now
<asac> and will submit upstream
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> what should i be comparing it to?
<asac> you should not compare against anything
<asac> you have to fix the install:: line
<asac> and then produce a patch by quilt refresh
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> but you can take alook
<asac> and show me your changes
<asac> before refresh
<asac> with quilt diff
<asac> just run quilt diff after you fixed the makefile
<asac> and show :)
<asac> so i can confirm that you did right ;)
<asac> though the change is pretty trivial
<gnomefreak> it is?
<gnomefreak> im lookingt at error i got from build atm
<asac> its just a one line change
<asac> gnomefreak: you see that the nsinstall run is missing an argument
<asac> if you look to makefile you see that $^ is empty
<asac> do you see that
<asac> ?
<asac> install::
<asac>    $(INSTALL) $(IFLAGS1) $^ $(DESTDIR)$(mozappdir)
<asac> $^ will be replaced with whatever is after instal::
<gnomefreak> i have that in makefile
<asac> and since there is nothing ... this will be replaced by empty
<asac> so the error you see during build will happen
<asac> (e.g. wrong arguments to nsinstall)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> you understand?
<asac> just assume:
<asac> there would be
<asac> install::
<gnomefreak> ^ == nothing
<asac>     cp $^ /tmp/
<asac> when make is run
<asac> it will be just cp /tmp
<asac> so it would fail
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> same goes for $(INSTALL) ....
<asac> so fix the install:: line will cure you
<asac> like it is for libs::
<asac> a few lined above
<gnomefreak> $^ $(DIST)/bin
<asac> no
<asac> just fix the install:: line
<gnomefreak> is the line for libs::
<asac> no
<asac> the line for libs::
<asac> is
<gnomefreak> i no im not changing that line
<asac> 
<asac> libs:: platform.ini
<asac> while install:: is just
<asac> install::
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> you look at the line below libs:: :)
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> so fix the install:: line ;)
<gnomefreak> install:: should have something after it
<asac> yeah
<asac> the same
<asac> install should install platforms.ini
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> i couldnt find that in error from build :(
<asac> yeah ... just look again ... $^ is empty ... which causes a command line error in build
<asac> so of course you cannot see it ;)
<asac> anyway ... now fix it :)
<asac> and show me quilt diff :)
<asac> libs:: platform.ini
<asac> install:: platform.ini
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114512
<asac> good
<asac> now the standard refresh we use:
<asac> quilt refresh --diffstat -U8
<gnomefreak> it was refreshed
<asac> yeah then you are done ... add the new patch to bzr and commit series and the new patch
<asac> e.g. bzr add debian/patches/howver_the_new_patch_is_called
<asac> bzr commit debian/patches/series debian/patches/howver_the_new_patch_is_called
<gnomefreak> ok so i can get out of buil-tree now
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> bzr status should show you one unknown file (the new patch)
<asac> and modified series
<asac> can you confirm that?
<asac> if so you need to add the unknown file and commit
<asac> use bzr add debian/patches/however_new_patch_is_called to add
<asac> before commit
<gnomefreak> ok its added
<gnomefreak> now just commit
<asac> yeah
<asac> afterwards you should not see it as unknown file with bzr status anymore, right?
<gnomefreak> give me a minute :)
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> it shows a bunch of unknown files
<gnomefreak> but not that patch
<asac> so you committed the patch?
<asac> what revision is latest?
<asac> bzr log | more
<gnomefreak> 24
<asac> ok show me a bzr diff -r 23..24
<gnomefreak> 23 is commited and 24 is commited
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114513
<gnomefreak> brb more coffee
<asac> looks good
<asac> please try to build now
<gnomefreak> im thinking of pulling them both and commiting the whole patches dir. since i removed those 2 patches
<gnomefreak> and ill do it all as one commit with rules and changelog (rules i have to check on first
<asac> he?
<asac> please rephrase
<asac> i don't understand what you want to do
<asac> please test if build works now first
<asac> and bring up the patch somewhere so i can submit upstream ;)
<gnomefreak> i changed rules to not use png so needs to be commited changelog as well and patches dir. since i added 1 patch modified series and antoher patch
<gnomefreak> patch you can wget http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/ftbfs_toolkit_xre_Makefile_in
<asac> gnomefreak: please do a distinct commmit
<asac> for the series and ftbfs
<asac> otherwise merging that to granparadiso branch becomes a crux
<gnomefreak> so dont do them all together
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> always commit changelog in its own commit
<asac> at the end
<asac> because that will always cause conflicts
<asac> if you merge it somewhere
<asac> no ... commit per issue
<asac> commit for the ftbfs
<asac> then commit if you want to do cleanup (like removing patches)
<asac> then commit changelog documenting all this
<asac> gnomefreak: please verify first that the build succeeds now
<asac> i want to be sure before submitting (though its a safe bet)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> why is trunk depending on quilt and cdbs arnt they both for patching?
<asac> no
<asac> cdbs is build system
<asac> quilt is a patchsystem
<asac> cdbs allows you to use multiple patch systems
<asac> e.g. quilt, dpatch, simple-patchsys
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> we use quilt as its most sophisticated and we can use it without cdbs-edit-patch (e.g. which does the same stupid thing as dpatch-edit-patch)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> when you get time (its not important) take a look at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam and let me know if i am missing packages in the list
<asac> firefox-granparadiso
<asac> don't know what install-flash-player is
<asac> maybe drop it from that list
<asac> unless you know that its still valid
<gnomefreak> ok ill look into it
<gnomefreak> feisty was last time it was uploaded
<gnomefreak> its not in feisty hmmmm
<gnomefreak> only flash packages now is gnash and flashplugin-nonfree as none of the others showed up in feisty or gutsy
<gnomefreak> asac: for granparadiso did you forget to add name and email time and date to changelog?
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/firefox-granparadiso/+changelog
<asac> no its just how its displayed in launchpad
<asac> i explicitily included both changelog entries in changes
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> now our homepage should be up to date
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<DarkSun88> I'm off now.
<DarkSun88> Sya
* gnomefreak gonna take a break since it is a holiday ;) but it shouldnt be too long as holiday or not i want trunk done
<asac> DarkSun88: hey ... cya
<asac> DarkSun88: pushed
<DarkSun88> asac: Thanks for upload.
<DarkSun88> :)
<DarkSun88> Change I the status of bug as "Fix Committed"?
<asac> DarkSun88: sorry no idea :) ... i am not the man to ask about exact motu procedures
<DarkSun88> :D
<DarkSun88> Ok, sorry.
<DarkSun88> :)
<asac> my bet would be that its released as soon as builds have finished ... but no idea
<asac> maybe ask on -motu and let me know :)
<DarkSun88> Usually, the MOTU changes the status of bug as Fix Committed after to have uploaded the package.
<DarkSun88> So, change the status. :)
<asac> so i shall change it?
<asac> ah
<asac> so the sponsor changes it?
<asac> ok
<DarkSun88> Yes.
<asac> done
<DarkSun88> Thanks :)
<DarkSun88> Are you the sponsor of bluekuja, right?
<asac> yes his mentor
<asac> actually i don't like sponsoring ;)
<asac> unless its mozilla related of course
<DarkSun88> :)
<DarkSun88> I've read the Andrea's MOTU Application in this days.
<DarkSun88> s/read/readed
<asac> read is right i guess :)
<asac> read read read :)
<asac> read red red
<asac> (pronounced)
<asac> though i might be wrong
<jeromeg> no it's ok :)
<DarkSun88> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: did build go well
<shirish> asac: what is that ubufox , can you tell me something about it?
<asac> its a package where ubuntu specific tweaks will go
<asac> e.g. for now it ships all preference changes we have
<asac> later report a bug menu entry et al will go there
<asac> the efford is to bring our firefox closer to upstream
<asac> so we only carry patches that are prefetched bugfixes from bugzilla
<asac> package ... aka an extension
<asac> shirish: ^^
<shirish> asac: ok but this is just good for firefox or also for firefox-granparadiso?
<asac> currently only for firefox
<asac> maybe i will develop ubufox for firefox 3 ... which could be installed in-granparadiso then
<asac> but not yet in pipeline
<shirish> asac: one thing though, the description is kinda off for this, maybe you could set it right
<shirish> Description: modifications for ubuntu firefox (default) install
<shirish>  Extension package for firefox, that ships various modifications for the ubuntu default install of firefox.
<shirish> 
<shirish>  You can uninstall this package if you prefer to use a genuine firefox install.
<shirish> asac: see you buddy, will be bbl
<asac> DarkSun88: thanks
<DarkSun88> asac: ;)
<DarkSun88> asac: Your version is *ubuntu2, right?
<asac> for xulrunner?
<asac> probably
<asac> yes
<asac> did it fail or what?
<DarkSun88> asac: Ok.
<DarkSun88> No no.
<DarkSun88> asac: Currently building again
<asac> good ... ;)
<asac> for a secod i felt this pain ... you know ;)
<DarkSun88> :D
<DarkSun88> asac: On i386 it's ok.
<DarkSun88> Waiting for others arch.
<hjmf> asac: howdy, just stepping in!
<hjmf> bug 124016
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124016 in sun-java5 "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124016
<hjmf> probably tonight when I'll be back I'll do sun-java6-plugin
<hjmf> if not then tomorrow morning
* hjmf will be back at night (hopes)
<asac> hjmf_: great ... thanks
<asac> probably upload tonight ... everything else went in already
<asac> DarkSun88: two architectures failed?
<DarkSun88> asac: No, three successfully built. :)
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: build succeeded?
<DarkSun88> asac: Last architecture.
<DarkSun88> (i64)
<DarkSun88> ia*
<asac> gone for a few hours
<gnomefreak> asac: yep it did
<gnomefreak> asac: are you updating granparadiso or did they not release a tarball for it
<hjmf> asac: sun-java6-plugin: bug 124059
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124059 in sun-java6 "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124059
<shirish> guys anybody here has firefox-granparadiso?
<gnomefreak> shirish: what ubuntu and what is the question
<shirish> gnomefreak: I'm on FF3 alpha 5 & there is no option to save page as a pdf
<shirish> gnomefreak: wired tells me that this was introduced in FF3 alpha 3
<shirish> http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2007/04/firefox_3_alpha.html
<gnomefreak> do you have a link for pdf
<shirish> gnomefreak: look up :)
<gnomefreak> shirish: wired isnt working on it and you didnt give me link to the pdf
<shirish> gnomefreak: right, wired isn't working on it, would investigate & report further. They reported it hence thought its there.
<gnomefreak> shirish: your missing point. not everything happens when it is first said to happen. can i have a link to the pdf please
<shirish> gnomefreak: I think I must have jumped the gun, there is no link to the pdf atm, I'm trying to find out
* gnomefreak goes back to work
* shirish goes back to investigating & finding more about FF3
<gnomefreak> shirish: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/3.0a3/releasenotes/ doesnt say anything about it
<shirish> that's what I got, dunno from where the wired guys got that added.
<gnomefreak> neither does a1 or a2
<gnomefreak> if you dont hear it from a source that would know be very carefull what you believe, im not saying its not there but its a good chance that it was postponed
<shirish> gnomefreak: got it, although it would be cool to have that
<gnomefreak> yeah and its proibly in the windows or mac versions
<shirish> gnomefreak: will check out l8ter & let u know if its there, as they have moved on alpha 7
<shirish> gnomefreak: another thing, .xpi are not associated with either firefox or firefox-granparadiso, shouldn't they be or are there other apps. (besides archives which can use .xpi)
<shirish> besides archive managers like Xarchiver & like
<gnomefreak> .xpi are different source
<gnomefreak> they are not built with firefox (except for lang packs
<shirish> right, what I was thinking is its just an extension, just like .odt for openoffice.org, so shouldn't they be associated with each other, or is this something that should be done upstream?
<gnomefreak> is firefox the only ones that use .xpi?
<gnomefreak> .odt == open office doc  .exe == windows archive(for most part)
<gnomefreak> shirish: btw afaik both of these are wrong: # Boomarks are now called Places, new menu structure
<gnomefreak> # Save web pages as PDF
<gnomefreak> atleast on linux
<shirish> gnomefreak: wikipedia talks of all mozilla browsers, but 4 other apps. which I don't think have nothing to do with browsers, seems to be similar to the .exe you were stating.
<shirish> gnomefreak: you are right, bookmarks is known as places & they got that one wrong also, save pages on pdf (isn't even in the alpha 6 release notes also).
<gnomefreak> and if you look at link they gave you to release notes none of those are stated
<gnomefreak> and they are behind
<gnomefreak> im uploading alpha 6 atm they are still on 4
<gnomefreak> :)
<shirish> wow, you are doing this on ubuntu straight alpha 6 or on debian also
<gnomefreak> just feisty atm
<shirish> I am sure you noticed the wishlist bug I had put yesterday about alpha 6
<gnomefreak> debian can get thier own
<shirish> ah ok, feisty, on gutsy :(
<gnomefreak> shirish: nope
<gnomefreak> maybe
<shirish> :)
<gnomefreak> i saw alot of bugs yesterday
<shirish> I'm sure
<gnomefreak> 40+ bugs yesterday iirc
<shirish> wow, that's a big big triage
<gnomefreak> no not really
<gnomefreak> hjm^f does alot more
<gnomefreak> alot maybe like 100+ a day
<gnomefreak> when he does them
<shirish> wow, that's quite a lot of bugs
<gnomefreak> when firefox has 500+ bugs you have to
<gnomefreak> asac: i finally got my first bug on iceape (that i didnt file) and its a damn crash if i had to guess without seeing the debugging info its cario
<gnomefreak> i guess i can replace old tarball with new one
<shirish> gnomefreak: enjoy yourself, will be looking forward to alpha 6 whenever its ready to hit gutsy :)
<shirish> cheers
<gnomefreak> when is sprint week?
<gnomefreak> alphs6 in feisty preview archives
<asac> gnomefreak: does trunk build?
<asac> gnomefreak: does it crash for you?
<asac> or display wierd stuff on shutdown on console?
<gnomefreak> so far it built i havent gotten crash in feisty yet
<gnomefreak> give me a few minutes to finish email and ill run through a series of tests
<asac> hjmf: i dropped a comment on your java5 debdiff
<gnomefreak> wtf is wrong with people
<asac> hjmf: in  your java6 diff it locks good though
<hjmf> asac: ok looking
<asac> ok i am out ... have to arrive really before i can seriously do anything
<asac> 30 minutes i guess
<gnomefreak> asac: someone replied to your answer on the ML
<gnomefreak> we dont work fast enough is how i read it
<hjmf> asac: bug 123687 is the same problem than bug 117575
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123687 in firefox-granparadiso "/usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso/firefox doesnt run" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123687
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117575 in firefox "[GUTSY]  Cannot execute /usr/lib/firefox/x-www-browser-bin." [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117575
<gnomefreak> why is bug #1 in our bugs :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<gnomefreak> son of a bitch
<hjmf> yeah gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> asac: this isnt good! and i think it might have been granparadiso in gutsy i tested :(
<gnomefreak> (Feisty)gnomefreak@GutsyGibbon:~$ firefox-trunk
<gnomefreak> Couldn't read application.ini
<gnomefreak> the patch seems to not have worked
<gnomefreak> no patch maybe ok since i didnt add applications.ini to it
<hjmf> asac: gnomefreak, I'm not sure if it is the same problem, I think I'm too tired to be productive at this hour, I'll look at it tomorrow evening
<hjmf> cu
<gnomefreak> anyway in my chroot it doesnt launch crash or anything else except couldnt read applications.ini
<gnomefreak> asac: did you try granparadiso yet?
<asac_> sorry had a call
<gnomefreak> its k
<asac_> ok
<asac_> whats the problem?
<asac_> but let me get something to eat first
<gnomefreak> ok ill be in a nd out
<asac_> i built granparadiso a6 ...
<asac_> however its somehow instable
<gnomefreak> and?
<asac_> which i refer to cairo
<asac_> when i shutdown i get crash
<asac_> 100% reproducible
<asac_> its an assertion crash
<gnomefreak> cant be any worse than getting Couldn't read application.ini on start up
<asac_> do you see it in console on trunk?
<asac_> hmm application.ini
<asac> gnomefreak do you steill have built directory?
<gnomefreak> i get that error and it brings me back to prompt
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> its probably just not installed
<asac> go to debian/firefox&
<asac> debian/firefox/
<asac> directory
<asac> inside it try to find that file
<asac> is it there?
<asac> somewhere beneath
<asac> do a deep search
<asac> in console like find | grep application.*ini
<gnomefreak> debian/firefox-trunk?
<asac> yeah
<asac> sorry forgot that you are using trunk ;)
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> find | grep application.*ini just gives me prompt
<asac> hm
<asac> ko
<asac> and if you do that find in build-tree ?
<asac> might give you garbage
<asac> please just look careful if there is any application.ini in between
<gnomefreak> they seem to be in build-tree/mozilla
<gnomefreak> there are 4 or so
<gnomefreak> ./browser/app/application.ini seems likely to be the one?
<asac> probably
<asac> whatothers?
<asac> do exist?
<gnomefreak> ./extensions/python/dom/test/pyxultest/application.ini
<gnomefreak> ./extensions/layout-debug/application.ini
<gnomefreak> ./dist/bin/application.ini
<gnomefreak> ./browser/app/application.ini
<asac> yeah
<asac> stupid mob
<asac> you see ... its exactly like with our build failure
<asac> they give a damn shit about standard way of doing linux build
<asac> they just forget to add that file to install:: target
<asac> as they just don't remember that there is somebody out there who runs make install
<asac> ok
<asac> lets look
<asac> it should be missing in browser/app/Makefile.in
<gnomefreak> they are all there
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> all the application.ini are there
<asac> yes ... but not installed, right?
<gnomefreak> how would i find out if installed?
<gnomefreak> they werent in debian/
<asac> yeah then they are not installed
<asac> it looks complicated
<asac> e.g. they just have in that makefile
<asac> DIST_FILES = application.ini
<asac> which means they have some generic make rule coded for that variable
<asac> probably in config/rules.mk
<asac> (which is where most of their generic make system code lies)
<gnomefreak> i dont see a config/rules.mk
<asac> yeah they just coded it and ignored install target
<asac> its in mozilla/config/rules.mk
<asac> http://lxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/config/rules.mk
<asac> thats the file
<asac> search for dist_files
<asac> and you see that they just have a libs:: target for it
<asac> nothing about install::
<asac> gnomefreak: do you have orig.tarball somwhere?
<asac> of what you try to build?
<asac> and pushed your changes to mt branch or so?
<gnomefreak> yes the one made with build
<gnomefreak> asac: already done
<asac> good ... where can i get the orig?
<asac> is it on your server?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> i have to do a patch for that ... again
<gnomefreak> give me a sec ill get link
<asac> do you have url at hand?
<asac> cool
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/main/source/firefox-trunk_2.99+2cvs20070703.orig.tar.gz
<asac> gratias
<asac> and bzr branch url?
<gnomefreak> getting
<asac> sftp of mozilla branch or something
<asac> though i should be able to figure out
<asac> how is the branch called?
<asac> trunk?
<gnomefreak> do you want sftp or http
<asac> just tell me the name
<asac> the rest i can see on my own
<gnomefreak> trunk i think
<gnomefreak> im frozen
<gnomefreak> cant do anything but type here
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> there you are :)
<gnomefreak> brb strange dog
<gnomefreak> n-m is borked
<asac> nm is my realm :(
<asac> i don't feel good about it
<asac> tomorrow i have to wlan router + usb dongle ... and pray that this works
<asac> in my lunchtime :(
<asac> and i need a power adapter for uk
<asac> gnomefreak: did you push to mt branch?
<gnomefreak> its not connecting i have to disconnect and reconnect it :( ok whats up with firefox-trunk
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i hope so
<gnomefreak> bzr push sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/trunk
<gnomefreak> yep i did
<gnomefreak> looked with arrow ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> i got it
<asac> lets see
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> this might take some time ;)
<gnomefreak> take your time
<gnomefreak> when did you adopt n-m?
<asac> as was voluntold
<asac> i was
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> sorry to hear that
<asac> actually if i don't have enough time i can push it away
<asac> but i like the challange
* gnomefreak wants to know how your gonna fix this issue with it
<asac> actually i am more a high level programmer and always hated things that have remotely todo with hardware
<asac> me too :-D
* gnomefreak here if needed
<asac>  quilt new config_rules_install_dist_files
<asac> Patch config_rules_install_dist_files is now on top
<asac> quilt add config/rules.mk
<asac> File config/rules.mk added to patch config_rules_install_dist_files
<asac> ok ... now lets fix rules.mk ;)
<gnomefreak> 2 patches?
<gnomefreak> oh and next time you might want to type that in terminal
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> places menu changed i think
<gnomefreak> starting to look alot like windows :(
<asac> in fox?
<gnomefreak> no in gnome menu
<asac> what is windowish now?
<gnomefreak> places>Documents and places>bookmarks
<gnomefreak> asac: problem
<gnomefreak> i saw this in -devel and i didnt even know we had a middle click patch
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 124084
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124084 in firefox "patch dropped: disable middle-click paste" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124084
<asac> ok lets see whats worth this patch
<gnomefreak> im looking into lost patch maybe we took it out for a reason
<asac> gnomefreak: rejected
<asac> its now in ubufox
<asac> as almost every preference tweak
<asac> i commented accordingly
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont think hes gonna like that
<asac> doesn't matter
<asac> its just the smarter way
<gnomefreak> i agree
<gnomefreak> grabbing firefox now so i can merge to mozillateam branch
<asac> k
<asac> gnomefreak: if he complains ... let me know
<asac> i have a huge bugmail backlog atm
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> because i worked too much on other things
<asac> time is getting short of getting all my specs implemented
<asac> and the mobile browser eats time too
<asac> i want almost all of my specs be done by end of july
<asac> so i can concetrate on stabilizing and bug fixing till gutsy is out
<asac> gnomefreak: if there is something serious popping up ... like firefox doesn't run for a bunch of users anymore, please raise
<asac> otherwise it might go unseen for too long
<asac> same for thunderbird ... my picture of thunderbird state is atm a bit too blurry imo
<asac> gnomefreak: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/config_rules_install_dist_files
<asac> thats the path
<asac> its not verified if it fixes it
<asac> but i think so
<asac> build still going
<asac> if you want to prefetch it go ahead
<asac> and tell me if you want to push this to mt branch or if i should push it
<asac> just add to series at the end
<asac> gnomefreak: now its good ... i uploaded a bogus version
<asac> first
<asac> you can pull if you want or wait till i confirmed that it works
<asac> pull == prefetch the patch from my p.u.c account
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ill grab it throw it  in and wait
<gnomefreak> once you confirm ill build and make sure it works on feisty build (im assuming your doing gutsy) and ill push it
<gnomefreak> i can use the practice with bzr
<asac> sure
<asac> its your branch
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... you have to add application.ini to firefox-trunk.install
<asac> same goes for platform.ini ?
<asac> otherwise the patch looks good
<asac> if you want i can do the firefox-trunk.install modification
<asac> but maybe just try
<gnomefreak> ok i have to add it
<asac> its /usr/lib/firefox/application.ini
<asac> and probably platform.ini in same directory
<asac> just verify after build if both files are installed in debian/firefox-trunk/usr/lib/firefox/
<gnomefreak> i dont see application.ini in debian/firefox-trunk/usr/lib/firefox-trunk
<asac> gnomefreak: look in the patch
<asac> gnomefreak: it will not be there until you applied patch and build
<asac> the patch is to install it there ;)
<asac> actually it will end up in debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-trunk by make install
<asac> you have to add that file to firefox-trunk.install to get it installed in package target directory
<asac>  -- which is debian/firefox-trunk/usr/lib/firefox-trunk
<asac> like i just said :)
<asac> gnomefreak: look in the patch ... there is a typo in it
<gnomefreak> in the config/rules.mk patch?
<asac> in documentation (in the top) DEST_FILES --> should be DIST_FILES
<asac> yes its just a documentation typo
<asac> look in
<asac> you will see
<gnomefreak> yes i see it
<gnomefreak> in the comments under --evaluation
<gnomefreak> ok so in debian/firefox-trunk.install i add application.ini and platform.ini right?
<gnomefreak> debian/firefox-trunk/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/application.ini
<gnomefreak> like that?
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... please add another documentation line to the patch ... right on top:
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> This is from:
<asac>   https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386904
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386904 in Build Config "DIST_FILES and DIST_CHROME_FILES not implemented for install:: target in config/rules.mk" [Normal,New] 
<asac>   https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=270967
<asac> ^^ those three lines ... then add two new-lines before text begins
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> above --summary
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-05
<asac> yeah
<asac> inster it in such a way that it looks nice
<asac> e.g. with a bit indentation
<asac> et al
<asac> gnomefreak: do the same for ftbfs_toolkit_xre_Makefile_in
<gnomefreak> same bugs?
<asac> i added the bug to the blocks field in bugzilla
<asac> take a look
<asac> (so you learn about bug dependencies in bugzilla)
<asac> document the bug url as well as the attachment url
<asac> should be on top of the --
<asac> as there is no other documentation
<asac> maybe paste my initial bug comment as documentation in as well
<asac> and use summary as summary as well
<gnomefreak> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386904 doesnt have anything about the ftbfs_toolkit
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386904 in Build Config "DIST_FILES and DIST_CHROME_FILES not implemented for install:: target in config/rules.mk" [Normal,Assigned] 
<asac> he?
<asac> it has a patch attached
<asac> its named differently
<asac> if you want rename our patch filename as well
<asac> you see the attachment?
<asac> document the url of that :)
<gnomefreak> what bug number are you looking at
<asac> the one you showed me
<asac> 10 lines above
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> sorry
<asac> as i said
<gnomefreak> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386904
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386904 in Build Config "DIST_FILES and DIST_CHROME_FILES not implemented for install:: target in config/rules.mk" [Normal,Assigned] 
<gnomefreak> ^^^ that one
<asac> i set that bugs as blocks of our toolkit bug
<asac> look in the bug ... you will find
<asac> there is a link to the other bug in there :)
<asac> i could give you the bug id of toolkit ... however i think its good if you learn about the blocks/depends feature of bugzilla :)
<asac> just take a close look ... its in there ;)
<gnomefreak> ah i see it
<asac> yeah
<asac> and in the toolkit bug
<asac> this bug is Depends On
<gnomefreak> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386866
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386866 in Build Config "toolkit/xre/Makefile.in install:: target broken on trunk" [Normal,Assigned] 
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> so i add this bug URL to the part i added above the 2 patches?
<asac> do it like you did for the other patch
<asac> (however that was)
<asac> and put in a link to the patch as well (the attachment)
<gnomefreak> ok yeah i added those 3 lines already
<gnomefreak> into the toolkit patch
<asac> huh?
<asac> i think you added the wrong ones
<asac> the initial urls i posted where about bug 386904
<asac> mozilla bug 386904
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386904 in Build Config "DIST_FILES and DIST_CHROME_FILES not implemented for install:: target in config/rules.mk" [Normal,Assigned]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386904
<gnomefreak> oh ok so im adding the bug above and https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=270920 only to the toolkit patch and the other ones to the new patch
<asac> yeah
<asac> and add the attchment of the *toolkit* patch to the toolkit patch as well
<asac> e.g. you see the line ;) ?
<gnomefreak> fixed
<asac> good
<asac> now you have to install the files
<asac> in firefox-trunk.install
<asac> if you already did that ... it might be worth a spin
<gnomefreak> i didnt
<asac> yeah. .. and add the new patch to series ... if not done
<asac> otherwise it will not be used
<gnomefreak> thats done
<asac> ok
<asac> then just firefox-trunk.install
<asac> then go
<gnomefreak> i have it open
<asac> look in history for the path that will be used
<asac> i already pasted how the files are called and in what dir they are
<gnomefreak> debian/firefox-trunk/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/application
<gnomefreak> .ini
<asac> you will see how you can insert them just see how simliar files are installed
<gnomefreak> and platform?
<asac> in same directory (most likely)
<gnomefreak> \brb phone
<asac> yes ack ... same directory
<asac> show me how you modified before you spin
<gnomefreak> but you wanted debian/firefox-trunk/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/application
<gnomefreak> .ini
<gnomefreak> and debian/firefox-trunk/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/platform.ini
<gnomefreak> in the firefox-trunk install file
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114886 those are the changes to firefox-trunk.install and the 2 patches
<asac> gnomefreak: show me a diff
<asac> my eyes are tired ;)
<asac> but lets see
<asac> gnomefreak: look closer
<asac> try to compare what other lines in that file do
<asac> you miss something ;)
<gnomefreak> tmp?
<asac> for instance ... but there is more
<gnomefreak> th e-*
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> the firefox-*
<asac> or yes
<asac> that can be improved as well
<asac> but there is more
<gnomefreak> space
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> he?
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> you are talking about the install file right?
<asac> yeah
<asac> firefox-trunk.install
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> for instance:
<asac> compare the line:
<asac> #
<asac> debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-*/chrome/icons/default/default.xpm usr/share/firefox-trunk/chrome/icons/default/
<asac> #
<asac>  (thats one line)
<asac> with
<asac> debian/firefox-trunk/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/application.ini
<asac> you see the difference?
<asac> except the ones you already outlined
<asac> (e.g. tmp + -* --- those are the ones you found)
<gnomefreak> the /usr/lib/firefox-trunk....
<asac> hey
<asac> what does such a a line mean?
<asac> any idea?
<asac> e.g.
<asac> what does
<asac> debian/firefox-trunk.desktop usr/share/applications
<asac> do?
<gnomefreak> it should install application.ini
<gnomefreak> why the space?
<asac> yeah ... thats the question
<asac> just consider how you would copy something :)
<gnomefreak> well debian/firefox.install will install applications.ini somewhere
<asac> telling the computer: install application.ini will not bring you anywhere
<asac> to computer needs more information
<gnomefreak> in the /usr/lib dir
<asac> does everything go into the usr/lib dir?
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> so?
<gnomefreak> depends on what it is
<asac> no
<asac> it depends on what you tell
<asac> not what it is
<asac> you have to tell where to install
<asac> naturally
<gnomefreak> but i tell it where depnding on what it is
<asac> yeah ... but thats you .. not the computer ;)
<gnomefreak> right
<gnomefreak> so maybe it should look more like debian/tmp/firefox-trunk/application.ini /usr/lib/firefox-trunk/
<gnomefreak> notice space after ini
<gnomefreak> what a minute
<gnomefreak> mozilla/toolkit/xre/ no this isnt right either
<gnomefreak> maybe /usr/bin since its a launching issue
<asac> < gnomefreak> so maybe it should look more like debian/tmp/firefox-trunk/application.ini  /usr/lib/firefox-trunk/
<asac> thats almost right
<asac> and would probably work
<asac> but just keep the style like the other lines
<asac> and drop the / from the beginning
<asac> of the target folder
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> same with the platform.ini i guess
<gnomefreak> thats it ill try spinning it now
<gnomefreak> and eat something
<gnomefreak> bbl ill let you know what happens
<asac> gnomefreak: great
<gnomefreak> i didnt need to re gen orig.tar?
<asac> gnomefreak: what was the sunbird issue?
<asac> maybe something similar?
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> orig is the same
<gnomefreak> sunbird failed on xul?
<gnomefreak> i dont remember off hand
<asac> i cannot remember anymore
<asac> it was something strange
<gnomefreak> oh you got it to build dpkg-buildpacckage?
<gnomefreak> and bzr was failing?
<asac> no ... but running just make ... make install after it fails succeeds
* gnomefreak couldnt build with dpkg-buildpackage either
<asac> which is completely strange
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ill be back in ~30 minutes if you still dont have it ill see if i can find it
<asac> so i cannot really fix it ... because its not reproducible in mozilla build system
<asac> cannot really see the issue
<asac> hard to figure out
<asac> there must be something obvious that i am missing
<gnomefreak> maybe ill run it in bzr again and give you errors in morning
<asac> don't need to
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> unless you figure a way out to make it succeed
<asac> :)
<asac> don't think you will though ... but who knows :)
<gnomefreak> you never know i might get smart over night
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> ill be back
<asac> hehe ... i never said that
<gnomefreak> asac: is it possible the rules file is doing something the makefile.in doesnt like?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ sunbird
<asac> only thing that comes to my mind is some setting
<asac> gnomefreak: the toolkit patch might be bad
<gnomefreak> already?
<gnomefreak> just made that
<asac> yeah ... there was a nother bug
<asac> which i oversaw
<asac> because i didn't assume that benjamin would do such a bad error
<asac> anyway
<asac> wait a sec
<gnomefreak> should i kill build?
<asac> i hand edited ... lets see  if it applies
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> killed :)
<asac> currently platform.ini is installed as a symlink
<asac> it should be SYSINSTALL instead of INSTALL in install::
<asac> wait a second
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/ftbfs_toolkit_xre_Makefile_in
<gnomefreak> hmmm looks like you just replaced the last line
<gnomefreak> ok lets try it now
<asac> gnomefreak: i updated patch in bugzilla as well
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386866
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386866 in Build Config "toolkit/xre/Makefile.in install:: target broken on trunk" [Normal,Assigned] 
<asac> so change attachment url documented
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... you can try ... but don't forget to change documentation :)
<asac> in the end
<gnomefreak> in the end?
<gnomefreak> the line?
<asac> no before you publish bzr
<asac> and push sources to mt repo
<asac> sources in repo are not that important
<asac> more important is bzr
<asac> because i will merge your changes over to paradiso
<asac> for next milestone
<asac> most likely thats beta1
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ERROR: Path(s) are not versioned: debian/patches/config_rules_install_dist_files
<gnomefreak> what does not versioned mean?
<asac> that its not under revision control
<asac> you have to add files explicitily
<asac> under the revision control
<asac> otherwise you would always take risk to commit lots of garbage stuff like binaries and things generated during build
<asac> use bzr add to do that
<asac> gnomefreak: please do one checkin
<asac> for that patch
<asac> e.g. not together with other stuff
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> this should be distinct so it can be merged over easily
<gnomefreak> i can do the rest as 1 or everythiong separate?
<asac> don't know what the rest ist
<asac> never checkin changelog together with something else
<asac> checkin per feature you implement
<asac> keep changelog and patches separate
<gnomefreak> the changelog the tollkit patch revised the .install file
<asac> toolkit patch deserves single checkin
<asac> same for install
<asac> so everything gets its own checkin
<asac> and as last checkin changelog
<gnomefreak> pushed
<gnomefreak> ill let you know (more than likely in morning) if pass fail or what not
<asac> k
<asac> btw we are in bug 1 because somebody claimed that firefox can contribute to that bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<asac> :)
<asac> i think he claimed that bug 1 can never be solved because firefox is so broken compared to windows ;)
<asac> but might have been just my imagination
<asac> i only remember walther ;) who constantly raised the story that we ship trunk changes because he saw the same crash in ubuntu as on trunk ... but didn't see it in upstream tarball
<asac> luckily ignoring him helped
<asac> he stopped to drop these comments to random crash bugs at some point
<asac> Bug 120811 is getting strange
<asac> ubotu: ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120811 in firefox "firefox displays fonts smaller than it should have" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120811
<asac> Bug 122648
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122648 in firefox "majority of bookmarks have dissappeared" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122648
<asac> makes me wonder how just a majority of bookmarks can disappear ... but not all?
<asac> maybe there are just a few missing
<asac> and he deleted them by accident?
<asac> ok out
<asac> cu tomorrow
<gnomefreak> asac: im not here just wanted to let you know it fails to build binaies (it cant stat ./debian/tmp/firefox-trunk/application.ini anyway ill figure it out tomorrow. let me know when i get here in morning how yours did, its either the -trunk.install file or the patch(s)  good night
<gnomefreak> asac: im running build again on trunk cause i cant remember the error (im not fully awake either
<asac> gnomefreak: that path is wrong
<asac> fix it
<gnomefreak> in the .install file?
<asac> yes of course
<asac> its obvious
<asac> why would applicatiohn.ini be at that place?
<asac> just look in history ... or search for application.ini to see where it is
<asac> i mean you definitly had it almost right
<asac> and now you use something completely different
<asac> look at this again
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/11488
<gnomefreak> cant its empty
<asac> you pointed out two issues ... and finally found the third one ... but then you just came up with a path that is completely different
<asac> gnomefreak: the path you now use is wrong
<gnomefreak> i took /usr/lib out of the first path
<asac> yeah ... why?
<asac> hehe
<asac> fix it
<gnomefreak> 19:37 <            asac > < gnomefreak> so maybe it should look more like  debian/tmp/firefox-trunk/application.ini  /usr/lib/firefox-trunk/
<gnomefreak> 19:37 <            asac > thats almost right
<gnomefreak> 19:37 <            asac > and would probably work
<asac> hey
<gnomefreak> debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/application.ini usr/lib/firefox-trunk/
<gnomefreak> that look better?
<asac> just think a bit :) ... and don't act as a bot ;)
<asac> yes
<asac> except that you can use -*
<asac> like everywhere else in that file
<asac> then its easier to reuse in paradiso for instance
<gnomefreak> there is quite a bit using firefox-trunk
<asac> yeah i saw that
<asac> anyway ... on the lefthand size
<asac> its a mess that its not the same way on right hand size
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> but ... if we want it on right hand size, then we need to maintain a proper .dirs file
<asac> because otherwise dh_install has no idea what -* means
<gnomefreak> want me to correct them and commit it?
<asac> just correct the left hand size ... for consistency
<asac> if that works ... you can play with what we can do on right size
<asac> cool ... lets see if the coffee is ready :/
<asac> gnomefreak: is there -* used anywhere on right hand side?
<asac> hmmm no its not
<gnomefreak> i didnt see any
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> its still before coffee
<asac> so lets finish build and then see
<asac> yeah ... for me too
<asac> no coff yet
<gnomefreak> mines ready im just not sure if im gonna stay up or lay back down
<asac> hmm
<asac> no idea ;)
<asac> mines just finishing
<asac> though I just could swueeze about half litre out of the miserable rest of coffee powder i had
<asac> and thats not much
<asac> no lunch ... no chance to get new one ... because i need wireless hardware
<gnomefreak> damn he sounds unhappy with mozilla
<asac> who is he :)
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> mike
<asac> mike hommey?
<asac> new blog entry?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> you have a link
<gnomefreak> i will in a sec
<asac> my firefox bookmarks are broken ... so i have no rss atm
<gnomefreak> http://web.glandium.org/blog/?p=145
<asac> hehe ... he is unhappy with epiphany et al
<gnomefreak> last update for gnash (did it include garbage collector?
<asac> we just had a respin
<asac> nothing new
<asac> because of libcurl went mad
<asac> debian upgraded to libcurl4
<asac> we followed
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> now debian returned to libcurl3 temporarily ... nobody here appears to read debian-devel-announce
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> so people got panic and reverted to libcurl3 as well
<asac> and respun 70 packges or so
<asac> i found that out after prodding stevenk
<gnomefreak> libcurl3 wont even upgrade its blocked because noone respun the other packages
<asac> on your system?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> libcurl3-gnutls
<asac> thats not updated or what?
<asac> so is gutsy state now broken?
<asac> because of libcurl?
<asac> or just respins missing?
<asac> if you see packages that are holding this back, look if there has already been an upload ... otherwise prod stevenk
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop and others need to be spun on it im assuming
<gnomefreak> curl is in the done section assuming that is the source package name but will find out in a sec
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> ubuntu-desktop is probably just waiting for something else
<asac> as ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<gnomefreak> OO.o is a huge one
<asac> it should have no real opinion on what lib gets installed
<asac> yeah
<asac> its just wasted imo
<asac> but lets see
<gnomefreak> its also waiting on libcurl4-gnutls
<gnomefreak> python-uno and lang pack
<gnomefreak> most are OO.o
<asac> its really great that i have such a well thought out backup setup :)
<asac> i could just
<asac> cp -r /backup/hector\:home-asac-.mozilla/2007-07-01\@01\:24\:22/* ~/.mozilla/
<asac> and now i have my bookmarks back
<asac> yau
<gnomefreak> i lost a few bookmarks on latest update for some reason like mozilla.pastebin and one or 2 others
<asac> hmm
<asac> no idea
<asac> i will now respin alpha5 in gutsy
<asac> to see if the crashes come from firefox changes or mess in libcairo
<gnomefreak> why alpha5?
<gnomefreak> who is fixing libcario? us?
<asac> first i have to see if its firefox or libcairo that causes this mess
<asac> thats why i spin alpha5 against latest cairo
<gnomefreak> better not be firefox
<asac> because alpha5 worked
<asac> unfortunately we probably need to blame firefox until proved different... which is why i am doing this now
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> brb coffee
<asac> yeah
<asac> coffee is already constantly going down my throat
<gnomefreak> got mine had smoke
<asac> cool
<asac> It also nice for me to see that you (a human) actually respond and not what
<asac> I think was my expectation, that my 'report' would be answered by a
<asac> 'machine' and would disappear into the bottomless pit of some electronic
<asac> system
<asac> Bug 123032
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123032 in firefox "blender and firefox together send graphics crazy?" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123032
<asac> i really think that ubuntu is probably better than any real company
<asac> from where you usually never see a reply
<asac> real ... as in stupid ... ignorant
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> im afraid that is a graphics card refresh issue
<gnomefreak> atleast sounds like it
<gnomefreak> and its closed anyway
<asac> sure
<asac> i just referred to the comment that he is happy that actually someone replied
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> why would a bot answer :(
<asac> bug 123895
<asac> gnomefreak: have you ever submitted a bug to ms?
<asac> or somewhere else?
<asac> ubotu: wake up
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123895 in firefox "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed [@IA__g_logv]  [@IA__g_log]  [@gdk_x_error]  (dup-of: 122858)" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123895
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122858 in firefox "[gutsy]  firefox crash on a _XError" [High,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122858
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> MS? please tell me not microsoft
<asac> yeah
<asac> bug 122949
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122949 in gnome-session "Tray icons take a LONG time to appear with compiz enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122949
<gnomefreak> nope
<asac> ms is always ms :)
<asac> i would say that its rare that you get any response as an end-user for most software
<gnomefreak> i report whatever came up on the crash dialogs other than that nope
<asac> yea
<persia> I've broken firefox ubuntu3 session restoration again, if anyone has time (sorry for the delay).
<asac> persia: did it ever work in the meantime?
<asac> i mean ... i thought you didn't figure out why homepage was set bad?
<asac> or do you mean s/again/still/ ?
<persia> asac: Not with the combination of ubuntu3 and my old session.  New sessions worked (after deleting all of .mozilla/
<asac> what do you see in javascript console?
<persia> asac: I reverted to ubuntu2 to get things done in the meantime.
<persia> asac: The same: "Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x8000ffff (NS_ERROR_UNEXPECTED) [nsIStringBundle.GetStringFromName] "  nsresult: "0x8000ffff (NS_ERROR_UNEXPECTED)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://browser/content/browser.js :: anonymous :: line 3890"  data: no] "
<persia> (with no link)
<asac> persia: its again the same
<asac> homepage preference points to nirvana
<persia> asac: Yes.  firefox & ubufox are both installed.  The session doesn't restore, and new sessions are not defined.  This is a result of something about my .mozilla (works with a clean .mozilla), but is an upgrade issue for me.
<asac> so did you get to that state after deleting .mozilla?
<persia> asac: homepage preference points to resource:/browserconfig.properties
<asac> or is it still with the *broken* one?
<asac> is ubufox displayed as being properly installed in add-on dialog?
<persia> asac: I can only reproduce with the broken one.  I'm just not sure how it became broken.
<gnomefreak> i broke it :P
<asac> but the broken one is the original broken one ... or did the new one broke again?
<persia> asac: No.  ubufox doesn't install (even after repeated restarts).
<persia> asac: The original broken one.
<asac> persia: then the issue is clear ... ubufox has still problems for you
<asac> to install
<persia> asac: Exactly :)
<asac> please give me ls -la of your profiles extensions directory
<asac> persia: at best do a
<asac> find .mozilla | xargs ls -lad | tee /tmp/log
<asac> and paste log somewhere
<asac> maybe there are other places where permissions are messed up
<persia> asac: extensions are listed at http://pastebin.ca/604125
<asac> ok ... give me the full find
<asac> (or take a look first if you see anything obvious)
<persia> asac: I'm still hunting a fire relay service - post it in a bit.
<asac> np
<persia> asac: It's supposed to be downloadable from http://www.sharebigfile.com/file/190823/mozilla-find.html (sorry for the ads), but epiphany isn't helping me...
<asac> where can i download on it
<asac> ?
<asac> persia: maybe you can paste?
<asac> persia: there is loads of stuff in your .mozilla/firefox/ck1ch5j9.default/extensions/staged-xpis
<asac> which means that other extensions are not installed properly as well?
<asac> persia: at best start in -safe-mode and try to uninstall all extensions
<asac> and see if staged-xpi vanishes at some point
<persia> asac: I thnk 604136 is all of it, but I may have missed or duplicated a couple lines.
<asac> he? what is 604136?
<persia> asac: So, `firefox --safe-mode`, disable extensions from Tools, Add-Ons, and restart?
<persia> asac: Um.  Sorry.  Failed copy & paste: http://pastebin.ca/604136
<asac> no ... i mean uninstall
<asac> you really need to clean things up
<persia> asac: uninstall from where?
<asac> you can also try to move the staged-xpi somewhere else
<asac> from addons dialog
<asac> and hope that the staged-xpi is also emptied
<persia> asac: OK.  Trying now.
<persia> asac: When starting safe-mode, I'm disabling add-ons before uninstalling them.
<persia> asac: The extensions that "will be installed when Firefox is restarted" cannot be uninstalled from that dialog.
<asac> yeah
<asac> which ones are those?
<asac> e.g. just ubufox ... or are there others that have pending installation?
<persia> asac: Beagle Indexer (from the repositories), DOM Inspector (from the repositories), FireGPG (upstream), Google Notebook (upstream), Image Zoom (from the repositories), and ubufox (from the repositories).
<asac> if all this doesn't work ... lets go the hard way
<asac> 1. uninstall ubufox package
<persia> asac: hard way?
<asac> yeah
<asac> or lets do it different
<asac> 1. rm -r the xpi-staged folder
<asac> and the Extensions.rdf in your profile
<asac> (while firefox is closed obviously)
<asac> then start firefox
<persia> asac: OK.  Just to clarify: I'm not worried so much about my unique situation as about upgrade headaches for others, so I'd like to stick to something that works for release notes.
<asac> for release notes this is not suitable ... almost noone else should have had permission problems in his profile
<asac> and this is probably the aftermath of that
<persia> OK.  Firefox closed.  Where is xpi-staged?
<asac> in your profile folder somewhere
<persia> asac: Why not?  I've never run X as root, nor made any manual changes to .mozilla?
<asac> .mozilla/firefox/ck1ch5j9.d
<asac> efault/extensions/staged-xpis
<persia> asac: Thanks.  "extensions" was the part I needed.
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm wonder whats gonna be new name for gmail :(
<asac> persia: noone can tell ... maybe you had an extension installed that was ignorant about the fact that permissions might matter
<asac> (windows only authors)
<asac> however ... firefox alone will not mess with permissions
<asac> there is Extensions.rdf as well
<asac> remove that as well before restart
<persia> asac: Perhaps.  But the only upstreams I ever had were Google Notebook and FireGPG, both of which were declared working for linux before installation.
<asac> yeah ... the other option would be that you have bad blocks on your disk
<asac> firefox doesn't create anything read only
<asac> that is sure
<persia> asac: I really don't think it's bad blocks :)
<persia> asac: OK.  staged-xpi & extensions.rdf removed.
<asac> yeah ... start again
<asac> and look how extensions dialog look like
* gnomefreak cant find either of them on firefoxes addons site
<persia> asac: Session works, all add-ons are installed except Google Notebook.
<asac> what is with google notebook?
<persia> gnomefreak: http://firegpg.tuxfamily.org/ and http://www.google.com/notebook
<asac> is it gone?
<gnomefreak> persia: ty
<asac> or does it refuse to install?
<persia> asac: No, it just will be reinstalled when firefox is restarted (as before).  Perhaps there's an update, as the notebook widget is working.
<asac> did you see anything during startup?
<persia> asac: So, does that confirm for you that my problem was upstream extensions, and as such a user issue?  Is there any way the package could work around it?
<asac> e.g. like notebook is updated?
<persia> asac: No, no notice.
<asac> persia: only thing we can do ... and are planning to do is blocking bad extensions
<asac> if google notebook is broken we have to block it
<asac> but i would like to look at it first
<asac> but please confirm that its really broken
<persia> asac: Hmm..  It works for me, but it may have been the cause.  Take a look :)
<asac> is staged-xpi there again?
<persia> asac: Let me restart firefox, and see what happens...
<asac> yes
<asac> i will take a look once it becomes obvious that notebook is really the problem
<persia> asac: notebook installed cleanly on restart.
<asac> now every extension is installed properly?
<persia> asac: I'm guessing then that somehow the staged-xpis got confused in the transition?
<asac> no ... the staged-xpi probably existed long time before
<asac> but you didn't notice
<persia> asac: Yes.  Every extension is installed properly, and session restoration is working.
<asac> anyway ... we have to at least try something
<asac> e.g. firefox should clean the mess up ... at least if the permissions are correct again)
<persia> asac: OK.  I can restore the broken any time, and would be happy to test.  Especially that I now have a workaround :)
<asac> sure
<asac> please do
<asac> export NSPR_LOG_MODULES=ALL:5
<persia> asac: OK.  Restoring brokenness...
<asac> firefox 2>&1 | tee /tmp/firefox.log
<asac> with broken profile
<asac> (but please fix permissions first)
<asac> the permissions problem we cannot track down because we don't know when it happened
<persia> By the way, the close multiple tabs warning is annoying when using File...Quit to save the session.
<asac> but at least we can figure out why firefox refuses to finish his staged-xpis even though permissions are ok
<persia> asac: Right.  I'm not worried about why it happened, so much as finding a way to upgrade cleanly, if it happened.
<asac> if the permissions are broken ... we cannot do a thing
<persia> asac: OK.  Broken again.
<asac> anyway ... xpi-staged should work once permissions are correct
<asac> ok run chmod -R u+rw  .mozilla
<persia> I'm not sure it's permissions.  Let me look at staged-xpi again (I think the read-only stuff was in another directory)
<asac> we already fouidn that permissions are broken for you :)
<asac> read-only stuff in profile will cause hazards
<asac> iirc it was in extensions directory
<asac> (e.g. the broken permissions)
<persia> asac: No.  Extensions is all writable here.  Anyway, exporting NSPR...
<asac> persia: ok maybe you tarred the fixed permissions folder then
<persia> asac: OK.  I have 2375 lines in /tmp/firefox.log.  Any specific section you're looking for?
<asac> otherwise please run the find from above as well
<asac> persia: no ... just upload it somewhere
<persia> asac: hmmm....
<asac> or send it by mail ... to asac@jwsdot.com
<persia> asac: Right.  My mistake.  The read-only stuff is all google notebook chrome (but changing it doesn't appear to be required to make firefox work again)
<asac> ok ... so fix the permissions of google notebook chrome folder recursively and produce a log again
<asac> e.g. so i can see why xpi-staged isn't finalized
<persia> asac: I'll do so, but I'm not sure it will make a difference...
<asac> it will not ... which is why i want the log
<asac> i don't want to investigate the permissions problem ... but the xpi-staged mechanism
<asac> and with broken permissions there is no point that xpi-staged can succeed
<persia> asac: Updated log sent.  The reason I think it doesn't matter is that everything installed cleanly after a restart when xpi-staged and extensions.rdf was deleted, despite the permissions.
<asac> no ... when we did that ... everything globally got updated ... everything else just stayed the same as you already installed
<asac> ... so nothing was really installed
<asac> e.g. "hat everything installed cleanly" ... is not the case
<asac> we removed the "install job" by removing the staged folder
<asac> getting coffee ... then looking at mail
<persia> asac: Ah, but in the specific case of Google Notebook (wherein the permissions issue lies), I stil received the "will be installed on restart" notice, and it was.  Anyway, it doesn't matter, as we don't support Google Notebook.
<asac> yes ... but that is exactly what i wnat to investigate ... why does firefox not install it even though permissions are fixed
<persia> asac: I understand now.  Sorry - it was your intent I was missing :)
<asac> sure
<asac> anyway ... the log isn't helpful ... i would need to look at code
<persia> asac: OK.  Let me know if there's anything I can do.  I'll be restoring a working session, but can get back to this state whenever you need.
<asac> best persia thanks
<gnomefreak> looking good :)
<gnomefreak> atleast ran plugin check
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrr fuck cario
<asac> gnomefreak: what are you talking about?
<asac> gnomefreak: does it crash when you shutdown?
<gnomefreak> it trunk crashes
<gnomefreak> it never opens
<asac> ah
<asac> but sometimes it does
<gnomefreak> it checked for plugins
<asac> please open from console
<gnomefreak> and crashed after that
<gnomefreak> i ran it from console
<asac> what did you get?
<gnomefreak> firefox-trunk-bin: /build/buildd/libcairo-1.4.2/src/cairo-hash.c:196: _cairo_hash_table_destroy: Assertion `hash_table->live_entries == 0' failed.
<gnomefreak> Aborted (core dumped)
<gnomefreak> hence the fuck cario comment
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok let me see if alpha5 has same issue
<asac> should have finished by now
<asac> hmm appears to be granparadiso then
<asac> alpha5 doesn't have the problem
<gnomefreak> its an alpha6 issue
<gnomefreak> alpha5 worked fine
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> the more i think about it its a mozilla upstream issue
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.4 works fine with libcario on feisty and gutsy (atleast here it does)
<gnomefreak> !info libcario feisty
<ubotu> Package libcario does not exist in feisty
<gnomefreak> !info libcairo feisty
<ubotu> Package libcairo does not exist in feisty
<asac> gnomefreak: can you produce a trunk tarball from 1st july?
<asac> what tarball are we currently using?
<gnomefreak> 20070703
<gnomefreak> ill try
<asac> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: do you still have older builds?
<asac> if so ... which dates?
<gnomefreak> on the repo i have 20070628 i think
<gnomefreak> its either 22 or 28
<asac> anything else?
<asac> anyway ... try if the problem is already in there please
<gnomefreak> no i dropped them yesterday
<asac> so we can narrow it down
<asac> ok in future lets keep trunk builds for a longer time :)
<gnomefreak> in the 20070701?
<asac> no ... try the one you have
<asac> 0628
<gnomefreak> there were 4 builds on there
<asac> you won't need to produce a tarball from that date if its already in there
<asac> then we have to step back and create one week before + two weeks before
<asac> e.g. in case the cairo issue is already in 0628
<gnomefreak> why am i making tarball for 20070701 if you want me to build 28?
<asac> no ... you should try 28 ... as you said you have it already build
<asac> just test if the crash is already in there
<asac> you have 0628 in repo (just looked) ... please test if the crash is in there
<gnomefreak> asac: it wasnt as i was using it before the other day
<asac> please test again ... just to be sure
<asac> it might pop up with recent cairo too
<asac> so lets see if it still doesn't crash
<asac> i just see lots of checkins that might be related ... and want to track down which checkin caused this pain for us
<asac> and since you already have 0628 its worth to test
<asac> in case it really crashes we have to go back a week instead of trying 0701
<asac> gnomefreak: can you try 0628 once more?
<gnomefreak> im trying to
<asac> cool
<asac> if it really doesn't crash then I am probably able to find the cause pretty fast
<asac> gnomefreak: you are on gutsy?
<gnomefreak> yes but testing on feisty
<asac> or feisty?
<asac> feisty doesn't have new libcairo
<gnomefreak> i dont have build for gutsy
<gnomefreak> you would have to give me ~4-5 hours if you want me to test on gutsy (we never made -trunk for gutsy because we ave granparadiso
<asac> hmmm why do we build trunk in feisty?
<asac> i mean feisty is more ment to be kind of backport repo, right?
<asac> gnomefreak: can we push -paradiso to feisty ... and do trunk builds on gutsy?
<gnomefreak> asac: 1. it was the first build we had 2. its updated alot more regularly than granparadiso
<asac> i think that makes more sense
<gnomefreak> asac: there already
<gnomefreak> we cant have trunk and granparadiso together
<asac> -granparadiso is in official gutsy repo
<gnomefreak> we do with feisty mt repo (shouldnt but you wanted bother there
<asac> so we don't need it in mt
<asac> for gutsy
<gnomefreak> you told me to build granparadiso for MT repo
<gnomefreak> knowing we had trunk there already
<asac> yeah ... thats correct ... its a backport for feisty
<asac> which is in line if we now define feisty repo a backport
<asac> archive ... and testing repo in case we want to do an sru for feisty
<asac> actually its my fault then ... just wonder if we can realign how we can use the mt repos a bit
<gnomefreak> we have 0 use for trunk on gutsy as people are not gonna beable to have trunk and granparadiso together (i dont think or atleast dont see why)
<asac> e.g. use feisty mt for backports from what is in official gutsy and for pre-testing SRUs
<asac> gnomefreak: they can have it together
<asac> gnomefreak: they are indpendent packages
<asac> you can install next to each other
<asac> otherwise its a bug which i should fix
<gnomefreak> same menu icon same name
<gnomefreak> both will say firefox (development version)( in menu
<asac> yeah ... then we should change the name in manu
<asac> but its not really a blocker
<gnomefreak> this is gonna bea bitch to do you know this right?
<asac> but i agree that that needs to be fixed
<asac> why=
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> asac: the changes we made and pushed will not work in 28
<asac> yeah ... you can just use the same bzr revision
<asac> you used to build
<asac> e.g. you can say bzr branch -r REVNO http:/....
<asac> to branch a certain revision
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> just use the revision you built it for feisty
<asac> gnomefreak: you could even use apt-get source for this build
<asac> gnomefreak: anyway
<asac> gnomefreak: i will try to track down
<asac> if you can concentrate in getting gutsy repo up where we can provide weekly trunks in future
<asac> (and keep them so we can hunt down time window when regressions happened)
<asac> gnomefreak: so just concentrate on future ;) ... i will do the spins for 0628
<asac> and test here
<gnomefreak> make up your mind please
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> ok?
<asac> what ?
<gnomefreak> asac: you want to build it or me?
<asac> i will build the 0628 ... so you are free to setup gutsy repo :)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> or do something else ;)
<gnomefreak> you need to work on sunbird and push nspluginwrapper or fix it thasn push it
<asac> but having regular trunk gutsy builds is worth its weight in gold
<asac> yeah ... sunbird is in queue i will look at it latest tomorrow
<asac> why do i need to push nspluginwrapper?
<asac> i don't have that in my TODOs so far
<gnomefreak> you havent pushed the merged version yet
<gnomefreak> so either its borked or you got caught up with other things
<asac> ah your debdiff?
<asac> do you have bug?
<gnomefreak> i think so
<gnomefreak> bug 123533
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123533 in nspluginwrapper "nspluginwrapper merge new debian version" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123533
<gnomefreak> can you mark it fix released if its all good
<gnomefreak> than all i have to do is watch it so i can rm the 2 dir. i have for it once i know its safe
<gnomefreak> brb can test n-m update we just had
<asac> bug 123772
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123772 in network-manager "network-manager-applet no longer produces/provides usr/bin/nm-vpn-properties" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123772
<gnomefreak> damn its still broken
<asac> unless you use vpn ... there is not way it should have cured you
<asac> ok i got to go and get wifi hardware now
<asac> be back asap
<gnomefreak> there gutsy repo is ready as soon as packages land there
<DarkMageZ> is there any reason why the patches related to mozilla bug #137189 which were applied (according to bonsai) 3 days ago wouldn't be applied to mozilla's trunk build :s
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 137189 in Plug-ins "Windowless plug-in support for X (WMODE)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=137189
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: for ff3?
<gnomefreak> and yes they changed alot fo things
<DarkMageZ> not ff3. but trunk.
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: its the same
<gnomefreak> maybe trunk 2.0.0.5 but i doubt that has gotten anywhere
<DarkMageZ> so short of rebuilding firefox. which prebuilt versions should have those patches :s
<gnomefreak> i wish tehre was someplace i can send people to buy a clue
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: if the patches were applie upstream they would have added it to source not separate patches in debian/patches only the upstream changelogs can tell you what they did or see irc.mozilla.org #mozilla they might beablet o tell you what happened
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a while
<DarkMageZ> i was refering to the mozilla builds. not the debian/ubuntu builds.
<gnomefreak> i know thats why i stated it would have been applied to source you wouldnt see a patch
<gnomefreak> -wouldnt + you might but unlikely
<DarkMageZ> i should still beable to see the end result of the patches if they work tho... hmm.
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<asac> now lets pray that this works :/
<asac> damn it just worked
<bluekuja> back
<gnomefreak> asac: did you upload to gutsy repo?
<gnomefreak> heading to store, asac when you get time the gutsy MT repo is ready just upload to it and ill regen the files when i get back. later
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> gnomefreak: please tell me about what i forgot todo with nspluginwrapper ... there was a debdiff by you, right?
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> unfortunately I can reproduce it
<bluekuja> and I'm working on a fix
<asac> bluekuja: sorry lost context
<asac> .... devel meeting atm
<bluekuja> asac: diff-ext crash
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah
<asac> get a backtrace
<asac> or is there already one submitted?
<bluekuja> mmm...
<bluekuja> we cant call it a proper traceback
<bluekuja> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=431754+
<ubotu> Debian bug 431754 in diff-ext "diff-ext: Invalid memory reference" [Critical,Open] 
<Admiral_Chicago> happy hug day everyone
<bluekuja> tnx
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: the debdiff on the bug that is the merged debdiff. not real sure what debdiff is for maybe its applied to source and than uploaded?
<asac> give me bug id please
<bluekuja> gnomefreak,
<bluekuja> debdiff
<bluekuja> is applied to debian revision
<bluekuja> for merges
<bluekuja> if ok
<bluekuja> it gets built
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 123533
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123533 in nspluginwrapper "nspluginwrapper merge new debian version" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123533
<bluekuja> and then uploaded
<gnomefreak> ty bluekuja :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> that's the main goal
<bluekuja> you need to search for
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> e.g if it does not apply, it's really bad
<bluekuja> something broken around
<gnomefreak> well everything but binary build worked here
<gnomefreak> so it should be good he looked at it said its good
<gnomefreak> i guess next week is sprint
<asac> ola
<asac> so meeting is over
<asac> bluekuja: reviews will be reorganized
<asac> most likey, someone takes the lead and assigns to developers instead of random people grabbing those
<gnomefreak> oh son of a bitch why does this keep coming back and biting us in the ass
<gnomefreak> gtk must only have filepicker widget
<gnomefreak> asac: the tbird crash while trying to add a cert to tbird (they say it might be caused by the filepicker widget (iirc this is what caused alot of the feisty firefox crashes)
<bluekuja> asac: it rocks!
<bluekuja> that's a nice thing
<bluekuja> asac: who leads?
<bluekuja> e.g who assign reviews
<asac> i think dholbach for now
<bluekuja> so he takes care of every merge, and assigns them
<bluekuja> cool
<bluekuja> he will have a lot of work
<bluekuja> then
<asac> all people of distro team members who are core-devs will be part of initial team
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> so you too
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> so you can assign stuff to my sponsors
<bluekuja> or do it too
<bluekuja> as well
<asac> but people will be send to different sponsors for each upload ... to the benefit of sponsors and sponsoree
<bluekuja> oh
<bluekuja> k
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> only U-U-S ppl?
<bluekuja> will receive assignes
<bluekuja> ?
<asac> no ... only members of the new teams ... maybe that will be u-m-s and u-u-s ... but those teams would need to be restructured
<bluekuja> oh nice
<asac> my feeling is that we will end up with a new team
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> at least that was dholbachs idea about this ... however its currently discussed
<asac> because its unclear what will happen to the old sponsor teams then
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> we will kno
<bluekuja> then
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> right
<bluekuja> I'm damn tired
<bluekuja> :/
<bluekuja> went home too late yesterday and woke up too soon
<bluekuja> :/
<bluekuja> asac: going to sleep then
<bluekuja> cu tomorrow
<bluekuja> have fun
<bluekuja> and sleep well
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> cu
<asac> will be travelling anyway in a few
<bluekuja> where?
<asac> to my secondary home :)
<bluekuja> oooh
<bluekuja> in germany as well?
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> or another country
<asac> with gf
<bluekuja> oh coo
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> move definitely
<bluekuja> or holiday?
<asac> no ... just for a few days
<bluekuja> nice
<asac> saturday back .. sunday flight to london
<bluekuja> you gonna be off?
<asac> next week sprint
<asac> tomorrow i will work
<asac> as usual
<bluekuja> then weekend
<asac> most likely in the evening going out though ;)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> same
<bluekuja> party
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: how do you share the code you push?
<Admiral_Chicago> a bzr branch no?
<asac> i will not be as responsive next week
<bluekuja> Admiral_Chicago, yes
<asac> maybe even completely unreponsive
<asac> for some time
<bluekuja> aww
<asac> as sprint will probably be hard and lots of work we have to squeeze into that tiny week
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes bzr ... everything is bzr
<bluekuja> if there are some mails, I gonna bounce them
<bluekuja> to you
<bluekuja> as we did
<asac> ... except mobile browser i have git too atm
<Admiral_Chicago> well, i'm trying to upload some code for review.
<Admiral_Chicago> and the LP stuff is a bit complicated
<asac> hmm
<asac> whats the point
<bluekuja> I go
<gnomefreak> asac: what revo did you use for trunk to build?
<bluekuja> !
<asac> you upload your private branch
<bluekuja> cya tomorrow
<asac> and ask branch maintainer to pull in changes
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: no, i mean registering the branch
<asac> gnomefreak: for which build? ... the build that is not yet finished?
<asac> :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: its simple ... just push
<gnomefreak> oh i thought you finsihed
<asac> then its registred
<asac> yeah i hoped to as well
<gnomefreak> finished
<asac> fought with wifi all afternoon
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: just push?
<gnomefreak> asac: what else do we want in this repo?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: commit than push
<asac> i am just too old to do all this high-tech stuff ... hey wait :)
<asac> gnomefreak: for now we want firefox-trunk
<Admiral_Chicago> okay. what?
<asac> just
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry, I'm new to this
<gnomefreak> is that all you wanted in it?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: did you make the branch already?
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: ok what package?
<asac> bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~admiral_chic..../<projectname>/<branchname>
<asac> sorry
<gnomefreak> yeah that after you cd debian commit
<Admiral_Chicago> okay asac  i see
<asac> sftp://$USER@bazaar.launchpad.net/~admiral_chic..../<projectname>/<branchname>
<gnomefreak> its code
<gnomefreak> oh yeah user
<Admiral_Chicago> but i don't have a project name, or branch name
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: projectname and branchname should probably be the same than the one you try to improve
<asac> you don't
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: what is it? a patch
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: this branch is for sharing my packaging expirements
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: what is that?
<Admiral_Chicago> for a package thats not in Ubuntu
<asac> just example packages?
<Admiral_Chicago> well, i'm trying to learn to package
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: everybody is free to create his personal project in launchpad
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, let me try that...
<asac> you can name it like you want ...
<asac> like admiral package playground :)
<asac> don't know if code in launchpad has to be free software though?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: here are some examples (you dont want to use mozillateam you want to use your LP id https://code.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/
<asac> better license it freely ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: i think he already understood
<Admiral_Chicago> always so
<gnomefreak> sory faling behind
<gnomefreak> damn 1 out of 3 sucks
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: then you can use whatever branchname you like
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, i'm going to try this out
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: if you want to package
<Admiral_Chicago> i can just do /admiralpackageplayground/thinkfinger
<asac> there are three approaches
<Admiral_Chicago> and call it thinkdfinger
<asac> just debian dir
<asac> and upstream branch that tracks pure upstream code
<asac> and a debian/ubuntu branch that is branched from that
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yeah ... think about the name
<asac> :)
<asac> you can also name it
<Admiral_Chicago> i like the name, i'm using it
<asac> chicagosandbox
<asac> ok
<asac> :)
<asac> i am out ... cu tomorrow
<gnomefreak> night
<asac> night all
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks asac
<gnomefreak> night
<gnomefreak> oops i did already type that
* gnomefreak braindead atm
<asac> gnomefreak: hehe
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: np
<Admiral_Chicago> its online
<Admiral_Chicago> https://code.launchpad.net/~freddymartinez9/+junk/main
<Admiral_Chicago> my packaging efforts so far
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-06
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: be careful using the name junk
<gnomefreak> there are junk projects (if you wan tto get rid of a branch you assign it to +junk or junk cant remember
<gnomefreak> btw firefox needs to start opening in tabs
<gnomefreak> i hate LP now
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: how can I rename my project, probably in LP
<Admiral_Chicago> why do you hate it now btw
<Admiral_Chicago_> gnomefreak: if its on code.launchpad.net/~freddymartinez/+junk it should be fine no?
<Admiral_Chicago_> after all, people will need to know its freddymartinez and who I am to check it out
<Admiral_Chicago_> i'm editing the wiki pages now, looking to more or less streamline the pages.
<Admiral_Chicago_> the bugs page for example, could be less pages and not so many subpages
<Admiral_Chicago_>  /tags, /states, etc
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago_: should be fine just thought i would let you know
<Admiral_Chicago_> ah
<asac> morning
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there asac
<asac> hey ... still away ;)
<asac> ?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: did your bzr branch work out well?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes it did
<asac> great
<Admiral_Chicago> yep, I have to work on packaging some more today i think
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: btw, i've started some work on the wiki pages.
<asac> good good ... i have a new idea on howto improve our bug overview :)
<asac> its like ... producing summaries of bug duplicate clusters
<asac> e.g. look at master bugs and produce a summary of all duplicates
<asac> my idea is to parse out the info of each bugs summary entry
<asac> and put them on one page
<asac> so for a top-crash we can see all initial reporter comments on one page
<asac> hopefully being able to get a better idea on how to reproduce
* Admiral_Chicago is trying to get that all in his head
<asac> hehe
<asac> late i know ... and early for me
<asac> not a good mix :)
<Admiral_Chicago> definetly no
<Admiral_Chicago> not*
<asac> lets see
<Admiral_Chicago> i understand I think
<asac> bug 91519
<asac> has 2 duplicates
<asac> we would get a summary like:
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91519 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@~nsCOMPtr_base]  [@~nsInstallInfo]  [@nsSoftwareUpdate::InstallJarCallBack] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91519
<asac> bug 91519 - "MASTER Firefox Crash [@~nsCOMPtr_base]  [@~nsInstallInfo]  [@nsSoftwareUpdate::InstallJarCallBack] "
<asac>   - just did a upgrade on kubuntu to feisty
<asac>   - Firefox crash downloading extension
<asac> After downloadind "Download them all" extension plugin firefox crashed. Yesterdad that plugin was completely undownloadable.
<asac>   - no comment
<asac> :)
<asac> i don't know if this should be done by bughelper ... or maybe just by a greasemonkey script
<asac> that goes through all duplicates and injects the content to the main bug page
<Admiral_Chicago> oh. I see
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, seems like something to discuss with the bug team
<Admiral_Chicago> this would ba a headache if people mark as dups things that aren't
<Admiral_Chicago> i think parsing LP and dumping to a wiki is a better idea
<Admiral_Chicago> that could be done easily in Python by someone like red_herring
<asac> hmm
<asac> don't really see the difference ... whatever way ... getting a summary of summaries might be beneficial :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i think there is a big difference.
<asac> where?
<asac> i mind be too dump in the morning :)
<asac> s/mind/might/
<Admiral_Chicago> i think by doing something wiki style we can sort out common lines
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> == bug xone ===
<Admiral_Chicago> === @~nsComp==
<asac> ah ok
<Admiral_Chicago> === bug xtwo ===
<Admiral_Chicago> !@~nscomp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nscomp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asac> and each subsection gets the summary?
<Admiral_Chicago> yep, and this way we can all easily edit comments, LP doesn't let you delete comments (yet_
<Admiral_Chicago> so when I screw up, it won't be so bad
<asac> hmm
<asac> no i don't mean to add it persistently
<asac> its just that you provide a summary on that site
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see
<asac> gnomefreak: debian bug 297293
<ubotu> Debian bug 297293 in mozilla-thunderbird "mozilla-thunderbird: profiles imported from (older) mozilla mailnews might fail to copy mail to Sent-Folder" [Important,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/297293
<asac> received a reply
<asac> gnomefreak: .... you can close it :)
<bluekuja> asac: do you have a min for a merge?
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> its fixed?
<gnomefreak> how the hell do you close debian bugs :(
<asac> gnomefreak: by mail
<gnomefreak> using something like status: closed <reason>?
<asac> bluekuja: i have the feeling that its more than a minute
<asac> bluekuja:  :)
<asac> gnomefreak: close is deprecated
<asac> gnomefreak: look at bugs.debian.org
<asac> there is doc
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> its simple
<gnomefreak> nnn-done@debian.org is the nnn the bug number?
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> and i dont see a reason on bug why its being closed?
<asac> if you know that it has been fixed in a specific version
<asac> you can add
<asac> Version: 1.4.5-3
<asac> as first line
<asac> with two line feeds after
<asac> gnomefreak: you can include reason in mail
<asac> just send mail to nnn-done@bugs.debian.org
<asac> add Version line (if applicable - this time its not applicable)
<asac> then add comment why its closed
<asac> done
<asac> send the mail and its closed
<gnomefreak> have you uploaded a fix for it?
<asac> no
<bluekuja> asac: lol
<asac> we don't know the version
<bluekuja> asac: believe me, is a minute
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> so you can just send to -done
<asac> bluekuja: its already 10 minutes :) ... counting
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> was eating
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/balsa/+bug/124330
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124330 in balsa "Merge balsa (2.3.17-1) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> asac: i need a reason to close it  or is the reason becasue he cant reproduce?
<asac> gnomefreak: i have to do the nspluginwrapper merge in bzr
<asac> otherwise i cannot get this back in sync
<asac> in future we should not do debdiffs ... if its in bzr
<asac> its a pita
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah you can answer on the mail he send ... modify bug address
<asac> (to -done)
<asac> and say "thanks for the info ... closing."
<asac> please don't just send ... but answer on the mail he send so it doesn't break threads for me
<bluekuja> asac: diff ok?
<asac> bluekuja: if its in bzr ... then no :)
<asac> otherwise yes
<bluekuja> bzr?
<bluekuja> why?
<bluekuja> anyway it's not in bzr
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> because bzr causes headaches
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> if its a new debian merge
<asac> the merge should be done in bzr properly then
<bluekuja> anyway no, it's not in bzr
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> (i'm talking about balsa)
<bluekuja> it builds correctly
<asac> what is balsa?
<bluekuja> the merge
<asac> something sound related?
<bluekuja> I told you about
<bluekuja> ooh
<bluekuja> mm
<asac> do you know what it does ... do you know how to test?
<bluekuja> it's a mail client
<bluekuja> test what?
<asac> test if it works
<asac> and if what debian claims to be fixed is really fixed
<asac> (if they claim something at all)
<bluekuja> it's an upstream release
<bluekuja> in debian
<gnomefreak> bug 297293
<asac> debian bug 297293
<ubotu> Debian bug 297293 in mozilla-thunderbird "mozilla-thunderbird: profiles imported from (older) mozilla mailnews might fail to copy mail to Sent-Folder" [Important,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/297293
<gnomefreak> oh thats the one i jsut did
<bluekuja> asac: why these questions for a merge?
<asac> because imo it makes no sense to merge something you don't test
<asac> i will raise that soon ... because i have the feeling that most merges are done that way in universe
<asac> and that is plain bad
<bluekuja> usually
<bluekuja> MOTUs does not check
<bluekuja> debian package
<asac> yeah ... that has to change imo
<bluekuja> yea
<asac> i mean we cannot prevent people from not checking
<bluekuja> yea
<asac> but we have to remember them that they don't do merges for the sake of having somthing that builds
<asac> but for having something that works
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> asac: anyway that's an upstream release
<bluekuja> so nothing
<bluekuja> that is fixed
<bluekuja> et all
<asac> yes ... but does it work at all :)
<asac> ?
<bluekuja> asac: e.g builds?
<bluekuja> or application
<asac> i thought we just talked about what matters
<asac> (for me) :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> wanted to be sure
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> oh damn
<asac> bluekuja: builds is a prerequisities of works
<bluekuja> 5 mins and work
<bluekuja> :/
<bluekuja> up
<bluekuja> *yup
<asac> that is not a problem
<bluekuja> for me yes
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> just drop info when you are ready ... application is build-tested and tested to work :)
<bluekuja> I dont like working
<bluekuja> :P
<asac> yeah ... my condolesence ... working can suck :)
<bluekuja> hehehe
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> that's it
<bluekuja> asac: when I'm back, gonna install it
<bluekuja> and test
<bluekuja> then ping you
<bluekuja> and then party
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> asac: are you away too this night?
<bluekuja> e.g party
<asac> no idea
<asac> maybe
<asac> most likely cinema
<asac> so not really party :)
<bluekuja> cinema is cool too
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> but i have to relax ... e.g. no compuer ... next week will be hard enough
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> I leave
<bluekuja> lot of work this afternoon
<bluekuja> :/
<bluekuja> cya later
<gnomefreak> debian bug 405585
<ubotu> Debian bug 405585 in iceape "iceape fails to save preferences for "general.skins.selectedSkin"" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/405585
<asac> hmm
<asac> do we have that too?
<gnomefreak> someone just reported it and i cant get debians bug to take on our report
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 124365
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124365 in Debian "Iceape-Browser: Theme setting reverts on restart" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124365
<asac> if that is the upstream bug for us ... just set it as upstream
<gnomefreak> i marked it as a debian bug but wrong bug now i cant get right bug in there
<gnomefreak> so use upstream with debians bug report?
<asac> just set remote bug tracker
<asac> to debian ... and set bug id
<gnomefreak> cant
<asac> of course you can
<gnomefreak> if you do it wont open
<asac> he?
<asac> it will automatically do that
<asac> on next run
<asac> just set it properly
<asac> and done
<asac> the bug id is already correct
<gnomefreak> look at it now
<asac> yeah launchpad is broken
<asac> next time do it right ;)
<asac> ask on launchpad
<gnomefreak> this is the bug # that is correct. opent he bug id in debian line
<asac> #launchpad
<asac> ok i added a new upstream
<gnomefreak> debian bug 405748
<ubotu> Debian bug 405748 in iceape-browser "iceape-browser: theme selection reset to classic" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/405748
<asac> you did use distribution
<asac> not upstream
<gnomefreak> is what the bug should be set to
<gnomefreak> asac: its not upstream is it?
<asac> its upstream
<gnomefreak> since we use upstream tarball
<asac> anyway now its again wrong
<asac> fix it please
<asac> i used the bug id you pasted
<gnomefreak> and you used the wrong bug number
<asac> i used the one you intiially pasted
<asac> but its the same bug
<gnomefreak> look up 10 lines see debian bug 405748
<ubotu> Debian bug 405748 in iceape-browser "iceape-browser: theme selection reset to classic" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/405748
<asac> so why bother?
<gnomefreak> asac: thats why i was trying to change it
<asac> yes you pasted that too late
<gnomefreak> the first bug i gave was closed
<gnomefreak> not very helpful being closed
<asac> debian bug 405585
<ubotu> Debian bug 405585 in iceape "iceape fails to save preferences for "general.skins.selectedSkin"" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/405585
<asac> its open
<asac> so whats theproblem?
<gnomefreak> Bug is archived. No further changes may be made.
<gnomefreak> Then, I'll just close this bug.
<gnomefreak> Mike
<asac> ok i fixed the debian target
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> it just worked
<asac> probably launchpad was down orsomething
<asac> i  set  upstream target to invalid again now
<gnomefreak> close upstream now?
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> i still cant reproduce this at all
<asac> in debian bug there is probably a workaround?
<gnomefreak> no i didnt see one
<asac> chrome.rdf broken
<asac> let user attach his
<asac> from profile
<asac> gnomefreak: ok nspluginwrapper pushed
<gnomefreak> i guess you tested :)
<asac> i had to edit a bit because i had to do that in bzr
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> have no amd64 at hand
<asac> anyway ... i added info that i sponsored to changelog
<asac> so if it breaks blame me
<asac> as i modified your debdiff byhand et al
<asac> so i could apply it to bzr
<gnomefreak> ty if it breaks its still not your fault
<asac> remember me never to ask for debdiff on bzr maintained software again :)
<gnomefreak> than it is your fault :) how would you like it ?
<asac> we now have a debian branch as well
<asac> so we can update that and then merge changes that happened over at debian by bzr merge
<asac> ...e.g. like i did now
<gnomefreak> that makes merging a bit easier
<asac> gnomefreak: for bzr the best is to do the merge locally ... bring it up on private branch and tell maintainer, that your merge is available from there
<asac> yeah
<asac> anyway ... the tricky stuff remained ... e.g. that we had changes against a file ... that upstream directly applied to a patch
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> anyway ... now all should be on track and future merges should be even more easier
<asac> otherwise the merge went well with bzr
<gnomefreak> ty :)
<asac> just had to setup a debian branch :)
<asac> which i previously didn't ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: if you get build errors let me know :)
<gnomefreak> i cant build it
<gnomefreak> wont let me build binaries
<gnomefreak> and it lets me know when they start to build (i assume it got htat far its good)
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<gnomefreak> asac: is that your n-m push that i just got update for?
<asac> yesterday?
<gnomefreak> you might have pushed it yesterday
<gnomefreak> its ubuntu6?
<gnomefreak> i filied bug report yesterday on n-m
<asac> ok its seb
<asac> hope he pushed to bzr as well
<gnomefreak> reboot == no network i have to click it uncheck enable network and than enable it again :(
<asac> gnomefreak: no changes
<gnomefreak> no changes?
<asac> so no need to try
<asac> nothing that can be of any relevance
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> its just something for build systems
<gnomefreak> did -trunk build?
<asac> gnomefreak: it definitly build ... but i won't push it ... haven't tested if it also crashes ... its just for me to track down when the regression occurs
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> the idea was to begin to maintain a weekly builds in gutsy ... so we can track such things down more easily in future
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<asac> gnomefreak: you should remember to checkin and publish bzr whenever you upload trunk
<asac> i had to add a changelog entry on my own
<Admiral_Chicago_> hey there DarkSun88
<asac> or is that pushed to ~gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> asac: did you push?
<asac> and i just took wrong one?
<asac> i don't push anything
<gnomefreak> i pushed to mozillateam
<asac> and i won't
<gnomefreak> i havent made a personal branch yet
<asac> yeah ... but you did not have a commit for the 0628 release
<asac> so i had to fiddle around
<asac> so remember ... evertime upload ... you need a changelog commit for that
<gnomefreak> thought you pushed the 28 release
<gnomefreak> asac: i will
<asac> gnomefreak: i will not push anything from the past
<asac> unless others need to test
<asac> gnomefreak: great
<gnomefreak> what day are you leaving for sprint week/
<asac> sunday
<asac> saturday return
<gnomefreak> anything you need done for next week?
<asac> but i will take the weekend off when i return i guess
<Admiral_Chicago> DarkSun88: hmm, you're a member, got a link to your wiki?
<asac> hmm ... you mean for the beginning of next week ... or for the end of next week?
<DarkSun88> Admiral_Chicago: One moment.
<asac> anyway ... don't have much in mind ... except finding this damn sunbird issue
<asac> and finishing my specs :)
<DarkSun88> Admiral_Chicago: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MicheleAngrisano
<gnomefreak> asac: things that should be done for when you return
<asac> ah ... yeah figure out when regression appeared in trunk
<asac> but lets see if this build works
<Admiral_Chicago> looking
<Admiral_Chicago> DarkSun88: i've seen this wiki page before, when did you get membership?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: yes DarkSun88 is a member
<gnomefreak> they were approved
<DarkSun88> 2007-05-29
<DarkSun88> gnomefreak: :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay
* gnomefreak took hint from your cloak
<Admiral_Chicago> i could tell from the cloak
<asac> gnomefreak: damn the build failed because apparently the orig was truncated
<Admiral_Chicago> i actually just update my wiki, so I should be good for a while. Still have another year and a half at least
<asac> e.g. upload aborted
<asac> don't ask me why
<asac> my tarball is too small
<gnomefreak> asac: what one?
<asac> maybe connection reset
<asac> 0628
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> let me repull
<asac> and sping
<gnomefreak> asac: what revision are you pulling?
<asac> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/main/source/firefox-trunk_2.99+2cvs20070628.orig.tar.gz
<asac> thats the idea
<asac> 31MB ... mine was just 27
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> what happened :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok  ... should be there in a minute
<gnomefreak> seems the sources are messed up in the repo
<gnomefreak> i cant even extract the .dsc
<Admiral_Chicago> speaking of packaging, i'm having some issues here too
<Admiral_Chicago> oh well, thats okay
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll have to figure it out soon
<gnomefreak> im off to go to meeting ill be back in a few hours
<gnomefreak> asac: its the source that was uploaded to mt repo that is wrong im grabbing from bzr and we will see what happens
<asac> gnomefreak: which sources?
<gnomefreak> the 20070628
<asac> the orig looks good
<gnomefreak> the diff is off and that is blocking the .dsc from extracting
<asac> unfortunatley you need to modify a lot because we have no revision for that build
<asac> yes ... you don't need thediff
<asac> gnomefreak: you don't need to build that anyway
<asac> i will test later
<asac> pleas go for new builds ;)
<gnomefreak> if i rm the .diff the .dsc fails to extract with error no diff
<asac> in case this issue is *just resolved
<asac>  usptream
<gnomefreak> ill work on it when i get home ill start the latest upstream build
<gnomefreak> k out for now
<asac> sure ... take care
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: do you use cdbs
<asac> or debhelper?
<asac> (pure debhelper that is)
<Admiral_Chicago> dh_make
<asac> ok so pure debhelper
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i wouldn't use dh_make in the long run
<asac> just to get an initial template
<Admiral_Chicago> ya, i think i'm going to try something different
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: just use cdbs
<asac> its plain straight forward
<Admiral_Chicago> goodness, I just grabbed some source from a guy to package, its aweful..
<asac> and there are plugins
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: is it C or what?
<Admiral_Chicago> sec, taking a call
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: take a look at the bzr repo freddymartinez9@bazaar.launchpad.net/~freddymartinez9/+junk/main/
<Admiral_Chicago> its the magnify project
<asac> can i still branch it?
<Admiral_Chicago> should be able to
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: its empty :)
<asac> probably junk stuff gets removed in batches ;)
<asac> at least its not in http
<asac> and cannot access that path by sftp
<asac> maybe you can resurrect it in lp ?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, looking now
<asac> note: its empty ... but i could branch
<asac> so its somehow existing ... unless +junk/* is a zero archive script :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: hmmm
<asac> it branches 3 revisions
<asac> but is empty
<asac> :)
<asac> lets see
<Admiral_Chicago> what about code.launchpad.net/~freddymartinez9/+junk/main
<Admiral_Chicago> odd, Mario was able to grab it earlier today
<asac> both should work
<asac> .bzr directory is 2.7m
<asac> so its in there
<asac> however
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28796/
<Admiral_Chicago> looking...
<asac> for meit looks like its a repo checkout
<asac> hmm
<asac> lets branch it from here
<asac> again
<asac> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> odd, i have my branch as commited 12 minutes ago on LP
<Admiral_Chicago> that was my last bzr push
<Admiral_Chicago> could do bzr checkout
<asac> through http?
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know how he did it
<asac> like bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~freddymartinez9/+junk/main
<asac> can you do it?
<asac> its broken ... maybe its gutsy bzr thats broken?
<asac> but actually i think ist been doen by junk cronjob or something
<Admiral_Chicago> no, i'm using gutsy
<asac> however ... its strange that i have no idea howto get the files out :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: so you can do the above command and get files?
<Admiral_Chicago> do bzr checkout freddymartinez9@bazaar.launchpad.net/~freddymartinez9/+junk/main
<asac> hey
<asac> why don't you try asac@bazaar.launchpad.net/+asac/firefox/trunk :)
<asac> why don't you try asac@bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ~bzr: ERROR: Target directory "main" already exists.
<asac> yeah you have to remove main first
<asac> anyway ... revive that branch ... otherwise i cannot really look at it :)
<asac> and i checked out lots of other branches today ... so it should work ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> what do you mean main?
<asac> if you get
<asac> ~bzr: ERROR: Target directory "main" already exists.
<asac> it means that main directory exists ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> wait.. i get you i think
<asac> can you bring this up to a good branch?
<Admiral_Chicago> i can't figure out how to fix it..
<asac> e.g. maybe just push again :)
<asac> to normal location
<Admiral_Chicago> i did a bzr uncommit
<Admiral_Chicago> let me push that
<Admiral_Chicago> try now
<asac> uncommit brings you sources
<asac> ?
<asac> lets try
<asac> uncommit fails for me :)
<asac> at least from what i checked out through http
<asac> ok let me know when its avail in a non-junk place :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll have to look at it soon.
* Admiral_Chicago afk
<asac> gnomefreak: damn thing the crash is already on 0628
<asac> gnomefreak: did you see crashes during normal use or just during shutdown?
<asac> yeah ... anditcrashes when starting it for first time after upgrade
<asac> bluekuja: libagg needs attention today
<asac> you need to strip non-free sources from it
<asac> and please ensure its documented properly ... so in future one has the chance to get it
<asac> bluekuja: debian bug 431987 is yours
<asac> please prepare an update asap ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: TBH it never crashed here on 6/28
<gnomefreak> not that i saw (in feisty)
<asac> yeah ... i already think its a caio regression
<asac> of the bad sort
<asac> e.g. not a binary issue, but aheader issue
<bluekuja> asac: baby sent me a mail
<asac> bluekuja: yeah
<bluekuja> not a nice one
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> yeah ... she is stupid
<asac> i already talked to her
<bluekuja> I noticed
<asac> not saying she is stupid ... but he forgets ... and then behaves trollish
<bluekuja> anyway I gonna have a showa
<bluekuja> then go away for a while (shop)
<bluekuja> and then here
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> bbl
<gnomefreak> have fun
<bluekuja> ty
<gnomefreak> yw :)
<asac> bluekuja: just remember what you have learned. don't jump in on train
<asac> i already said everything she needs to know
<bluekuja> asac: dont worry
<gnomefreak> asac: than i say before we do anything further someone needs to look into cario. who is the person that maintains cario?
<bluekuja> today I'm feeling good
<bluekuja> dont want to start another war
<asac> hehe
<bluekuja> no need to
<asac> great
<bluekuja> really
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> life is hard enough without such things ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: i will take care for this crash atm
<bluekuja> asac: right words
<gnomefreak> cant we skip cario?
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> we could ship the in-source cairo
<asac> but that is a stupid thing todo
<asac> we do trunnk exactly for that reason
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> e.g. to get to know about issues early
<asac> so we are happy we are seeing it now
<asac> and not when 3.0 is final
<asac> now we have all time we need
<gnomefreak> i hope so, there is  still a bit of issues upstream has to work out our major issue is cario (once fixed i can spin iceape on it and have it tested) since ive seen a crash report already
<gnomefreak> if that person responds again that we should support google-desktop extention for firefox im gonna go off :(
<gnomefreak> with google-desktop ff extention ffox crashes without it it doesnt crash i think the g-d-e is made by google but we should support his crash anyway
<gnomefreak> bbl emergency
<asac> gnomefreak: only trunk is affected afaik
<asac> right?
<asac> so iceape should not be blocked by that
<bluekuja> asac: back
<bluekuja> asac: now, I test balsa
<bluekuja> so I can leave for the party, happy
<bluekuja> :P
<bluekuja> asac: I hope you're still there
<asac> good
<asac> i am almost gone
<asac> have to do shopping
<bluekuja> please wait it
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> pleaes take care for agg
<bluekuja> asac: don't worry, I'll take care of it better than my gf :P
<asac> as well ... heym no chance ... i am starving ... time is running low here :/
<asac> hehe
<bluekuja> I re-read miriam mail
<bluekuja> is a little less aggressive
<bluekuja> "but I feel I
<bluekuja> wasted all the time I spent starting to package it, and definitely a bit
<bluekuja> pissed of at not having been even notified about it."
<asac> yeah
<asac> i reminded here that i told here
<asac> she remembered
<asac> but after 5 minutes she trolled again
<asac> so i let her alone
<bluekuja> mmm
<asac> i mean the people that need to know ... know now
<bluekuja> why did she not pm me?
<asac> because 1st. pm is bad
<asac> 2nd ... how should she know how you are
<asac> 3rd ... she wanted to have something to complain about in channel
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> so she retrieves visibility
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> I'm happy that you talked with her
<bluekuja> should I answer to that mail?
<bluekuja> I want to
<asac> i talked to rene ... who she complained to first
<asac> and her
<asac> ;)
<asac> i don't know
<bluekuja> asac: should I answer?
<asac> not instantly ;)
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> I think she's a little less angry
<bluekuja> now
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> say her ... sorry, butyou was told that she knew
<asac> ... and that you will spend her a bear when you see her at some point :)
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> maybe offer her to take that package back ... but she probably will not wantto
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> she repeated that in channel ... as i already offered her that
<bluekuja> channel?
<asac> but she said ... no ... a mail would have been fine.
<bluekuja> which?
<asac> debianists are never in ubunt channels
<asac> so d.d
<bluekuja> OFTC then
<asac> ok i am really out now ... i might take a look later ... but no guarantees
<asac> yes right
<asac> bye
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> have fun with your movie
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> sure
<bluekuja> cya!
<Admiral_Chicago> hey everyone
<gnomefreak> hi
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: are you an op in #kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Admiral_Chicago> you need someone with ops?
<gnomefreak> no i am op if i need it
<gnomefreak> i was gonna walk away and its getting a bit offtpic
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll keep an eye out
<Admiral_Chicago> i wish I had ops, been helping there since forever...oh well.
<gnomefreak> talk to riddell he can give you them
<Admiral_Chicago> nah, I don't feel like asking for op access, its one of those things people are appointed for
<gnomefreak> yeah dont remind me :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-07
<DarkSun88> G'Night.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
* hjmf is working on tb crashes with little hope that them can be properly retraced, lets see...
<asac> hjmf: hi
<asac> i think from now on i have to get you into the retracers group ... lets see what i can do in london
<asac> hope this won't be a problem :/
<hjmf> asac: hi
<hjmf> retracers group, looks cool :)
<asac> have you read pittis mail?
<hjmf> no I've been busy this week
<hjmf> looking, is it in the devel list?
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-July/000312.html
<asac> thought so first ... but its devel-announce
<asac> this time
<asac> look at the HowToTriage page
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#head-f46ac7bd66be716a03d2d4fb0788725cc9cc7ba0
<asac> the reprocessing bots will subscribe the ubuntu-crashes-main or ubuntu-crashes-universe team, which are essentially ubuntu-core-dev and ubuntu-dev, but without bug email.
<asac> so i hope i can get you into the crashes team
<asac> s
<asac> hmmm ... apparently core-dev is administrator ... so i could just add you there :)
<asac> ;)
<hjmf> asac: great ;)
<asac> but i should probably let people know :)
<hjmf> then lets wait, things well done are better :P
<asac> yeah
<asac> maybe its just a fault
<asac> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-crashes-universe/+members
<asac> universe has also all ubuntu-dev as administrator
<asac> which might be intentionally
<asac> e.g. if policy is that this is quite an open group ... where devs can help people deliberately if they think its important to have them in that group
<hjmf> yes
<asac> will figure out on monday
<hjmf> k
<asac> we don't have that many crashers atm, right?
<hjmf> no, not too much, I've been doing little work during this week and today I only have tb crashes pending
<hjmf> I thought that today I'll have some fun with tons of gutsy crashes
<hjmf> :)
<gnomefreak> hjmf: i have an iceape crash you can try to retrace if you want
<hjmf> tell me the number
<gnomefreak> i asked for another report but ofcourse no reply
<asac> Bug 124520
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124520 in firefox "[ GUTSY ]  Firefox png icon very small" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124520
<asac> hehe
<asac> thats funny
<asac> before i used a 32x32 icon people where complainting that its too big
<asac> now its too small :)
<hjmf> yeah
<hjmf> :)
<asac> maybe its that he scaled down the huge icon manually ... and now the small is automatically scaled down by same ratio?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: bug 123750
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123750 in iceape "iceape-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123750
<asac> ==> won't fix
<hjmf> gnomefreak: k, looking
<gnomefreak> asac: something is really wrong with firefox :(
<asac> i don't want to know :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> with trunk or what?
<gnomefreak> asac: 2.0.0.4
<asac> why?
<asac> on my laptop i have gutsy ... and iirc it worked well yesterday
<gnomefreak> last update you pushed i lost a couple of bookmarks (thought it was just me) the ones i saved on toolbar had gone(mozilla pastebin) and now i go to my homepage(set in preff.) and i have to keep logging in it doesnt automagicly log me in anymore
<asac> gnomefreak: you use trunk as well from time to time, right?
<asac> trunk now trashes your bookmarks
<gnomefreak> yes i think so
<asac> at least for me
<gnomefreak> not trunk but granparadiso
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> maybe that is why. that seems right with the logging in
<asac> granparadiso alpha5 didn't do any harm to me
<asac> it was just the latest
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont have trunk on gutsy
<gnomefreak> i have granparadiso
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> trunk only on feisty
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<asac> don't you share the same home?
<asac> hi
<gnomefreak> asac: yes but trunk doesnt start remember(cant find application.ini
<gnomefreak> )
<asac> yeah ... but what is the last build that worked for you?
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<gnomefreak> but that may be related the more i think about it
<asac> hi DarkSun88
<DarkSun88> asac: Hi :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont remember
<gnomefreak> that very well could be it but why would it trash bookmarks :(
<asac> i am not really sure
<asac> afaim dmose (mofo developer) did some improvements to places
<asac> which might cause troubles
<asac> places includes bookmarks
<asac> but it definitly does trash bookmarks for me
<asac> toolbar for sure
<asac> live bookmarks as well
<asac> i initially thought that its because it crashes during shutdown
<asac> so bookmarks end up in corrupted state ... e.g. with unfinished write
<asac> but then starting trunk again makes them reappear
<asac> so it looks like they get migrated to some incompatible new datamodel or somethin
<asac> g
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> which would be a pita
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> then we would need to use a different profile directory for trunk
<gnomefreak> but granparadiso is the same package with different branding
<asac> which works ... but isn't perfect of course
<asac> graparadiso alpha5 is old
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> alpha6 trashes bookmarks for me
<asac> so they landed something that makes the profile not reusable
<asac> maybe its even a bug ... and they will revert something soon
<asac> but without looking into it ... i cannot tell
<gnomefreak> i have to keep better track when i run trunk from this system
<asac> definitely ... lets put trunk to gutsy
<asac> and then ask gutsy users to use it
<asac> so we get early feedback from them
<gnomefreak> we need to get it working first ;)
<asac> feisty users usually don't like to trash their profile ... so gutsy is better for that
<asac> gnomefreak: it works ... or?
<gnomefreak> asac: it does/
<asac> i just crashes on shutdown, right?
<gnomefreak> ?
<asac> and sometimes it crashes on startup
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont know im wiating for the source.
<asac> afaik only on first startup
<gnomefreak> waiting*
<asac> waiting?
<asac> is it me who is blocking you?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<asac> he?
<asac> what do i need to todo?
<asac> we have all patches to make it build properly ... and install application.ini and platform.ini, right?
<asac> or where did you get stuck?
<gnomefreak> asac: i tried pulling from feisty repos but the dsc wouldnt unpack due to diff
<asac> gnomefreak: use bzr branch
<gnomefreak> asac: that is 703
<asac> yes ... go for 0708
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> its not your job to respin the old one
<asac> s
<asac> i have to track this down
<gnomefreak> i thought you were sticking with 628
<asac> and it really looks like its something in cairo
<asac> yeah ... i won't publish them ... i just need to track down where the problem is
<asac> i won't publish anything ... i just said that you won't need to spin the old one
<asac> so just assume i never said anything about it :)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> aeh ... of course 0706 is the latest you can safely pull :)
<gnomefreak> ill work on it in a few
<gnomefreak> hmm you didnt merge the changes to your branch (atleast LP doesnt show it)
<gnomefreak> ok grabbing it and see if i can get it to build
<gnomefreak> did we stop building mozilla-chatzilla?
<gnomefreak> or firefox-chatzilla whatever the name is
<hjmf> gnomefreak: I've tried several things but I couldn't get a usable backtrace. I'll try the last attempt after lunch
<gnomefreak> hjmf: i didnt think you would beable to but had to try
<gnomefreak> hjmf: thank you
<asac> ubuntu_laptop: i have not pushed it
<asac> mt should be buildable, right?
<ubuntu_laptop> chatzilla?
<asac> i mean ... you pushed the patches et al to it?
<asac> no
<asac> my branch
<ubuntu_laptop> oh branhc
<asac> actually my branch is dead
<ubuntu_laptop> yes i pushed to mt branch
<asac> i will push to mt as well when i want
<ubuntu_laptop> sorry major issues with chatzilla
<asac> then mt should be fine
<gnomefreak> asac: is there a difference from firefox-xhatzilla to icepae-chatzilla?
<asac> no idea :)
<gnomefreak> firefox-chatzilla(mozilla-*) what ever name it is
<asac> probably its hooked in differently
<asac> but the rest is the same
<gnomefreak> asac: it cant be used to join 2 channels :(
<asac> why?
<asac> which one?
<gnomefreak> and i cant even find mozilla-* or firefox-chatzilla in repos
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<asac> its not provided ... yes
<gnomefreak> nvm it was fixed :(
<gnomefreak> ill be in and out today but i got trunk building in gutsy atm :)
<asac> gnomefreak: great
<gnomefreak> asac: did you hear back from mozilla about airbag?
<gnomefreak> i either have to add libcurl or --disable-airbag
* gnomefreak leaning towards --disable-airbag
<gnomefreak> im gonna disable it for now
<gnomefreak> ill push after its built
<gnomefreak> asac: what is this --enable-application=APP
<gnomefreak> configure: error: --enable-application=APP was not specified and is required.
<gnomefreak> wondering what app to use inplace of APP
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm its already defined
<gnomefreak> that would be --enable-application=browser \
<gnomefreak> maybe i should move that to top?
<gnomefreak> -trunk is a frigging liar
<asac> disable airbag
<asac> for firefox its browser ... but why isn't it in there already?
<asac> it always was
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<asac> gnomefreak: no don't move on top
<asac> gnomefreak: you have syntax error somewhere then
<asac> figure out whats wrong in those configure flags
<asac> sorry for not reading eveyrything first ... but i write while i read :)
<gnomefreak> ill look but everything should have been fine
<gnomefreak> it builds with it on top
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^
<gnomefreak> is there an important reason not to put it on top?
<gnomefreak> it seems to be looking for it first
<gnomefreak> i moved it before you answered to try it and was outside when you responded (but it is building) so ill let it go for now
<asac> gnomefreak: if it doesn't work unless you move it on top means that something is broken and lots of configure options will not be recognized/honoured
<asac> the brokeness should be between top and the place it was before
<gnomefreak> well it failed on application.ini
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-08
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<synthoid> Can someone help me figure out how to enable the sound through Firefox? I'm using USB headphones and I've chosen them in the sound preferences but I can't hear anything in Firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> odd...
<Admiral_Chicago> they work otherwise
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there DarkSun88
<DarkSun88> Admiral_Chicago: Hi
<Admiral_Chicago> brb
<synthoid> Maybe its just the YouTube website? It plays through the built-in speakers on my PC instead of through the headphones
<DarkMageZ> synthoid, flash 7 or flash 9?
<DarkMageZ> to check visit this url in firefox "about:plugins"
<synthoid>  r31
<synthoid> 9.0 r31
<DarkMageZ> k. that rules out my theory. :(
<gnomefreak> found the error i hope :(
<gnomefreak> yep that was it
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: my email might be broken let me know if the mailing list gets my meeting post please.
<JenFraggle> i got a message from you
<gnomefreak> JenFraggle: ty :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i might have just found out why gnash doesnt play some flash videos ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: when you are around remind me to ask you what is wrong with the entry in firefox-trunk.install for application.ini (its erroring on dh_install it cant stat debian/temp/......application.ini
<asac> gnomefreak: pleaes look careful .... you have a typo ... check where application.ini is available .... you will figure
<gnomefreak> asac: hi :) ok will look
<asac> gnomefreak: remember ... during make install all gets install below debian/tmp
<asac> the .install files sort those files to debian/PACKAGE_NAME/
<asac> so firefox-trunk.install should install files you can find in debian/tmp/ to debian/firefox-trunk
<asac> just be aware of that and you will figure out
<asac> ok ... i am off again ... packing ... then airport et al
<gnomefreak> have fun :)
<asac> yeah ... i somehow don't like to travel now
<asac> want to stay home :(
<gnomefreak> i dont blame you
<gnomefreak> im not seeing it :(
<asac> so how do you install applicaiton.ini
<asac> ?
<asac> is it below debian/tmp/ at all?
<gnomefreak> debian/tmp/firefox-trunk/application.ini usr/lib/firefox-trunk/
<asac> yeah thats stupid shit
<asac> right hand is right
<asac> left hand is completely fucked up
<gnomefreak> i shouldnt have to use usr/lib on left hand side
<asac> try to look in debian/tmp/ ... where the application.ini is
<asac> then you have solution
<asac> gnomefreak: might be ... but guessing is always wrong ... just look :)
<asac> when your dh_install choked the file should be there somewhere
<asac> and you can use exactly that path
<gnomefreak> i think i did find it :( i do have to use /usr/...
<gnomefreak> damn
<asac> remember that you have to include debian/tmp ... in the left hand path
<asac> you fill figure
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> after all its not black magic :)
<asac> damn ... i hate it ... i already see myself lost in london :) ... somewhere in the middle of nowhere ... not finding way to hotel
<gnomefreak> i see :)
<asac> gnomefreak: great!
<asac> gnomefreak: you don't need to do full build to test if it works
<asac> just run a dh_install
<asac> to see if it still fails
<gnomefreak> oh thats it
<asac> just to see if it fails
<gnomefreak> oh to test
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> than build
<asac> if that works ... you can spin
<asac> right
<asac> so you can make 100 tests in an hour
<asac> compared to 1/2 test with a full respin :)
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> dont ask
<asac> yeah ... i already setup my blinding glasses .. .i don't really want to read :)
<gnomefreak> lol
* gnomefreak will be back later, have fun in london :) 
<JenFraggle> london isn't hard to find your way around in, easier if you take the tube than buses as you know when you reach the stop you want
<asac> hehe
<asac> i think i will figure :)
<asac> at least i hope to meet mvo at airport
<asac> then to paddington ... from there to westminster
<JenFraggle> i like london, don't get there that often
<asac> then by food to hotel
<JenFraggle> mcdonalds transport?
<asac> hehe
<asac> :)
<asac> foot
<asac> ;)
<JenFraggle> cool
<JenFraggle> i won't be visiting london this year as i'm going to florida in december
<asac> for what? holida?
<JenFraggle> yup
<JenFraggle> my job isn't important enough to go anywhere for work :o)
<asac> sounds good ... though i believe there are more beautiful places in the carribean ;)
<JenFraggle> yeah but they don't have disney
<asac> haha
<asac> right
<JenFraggle> wanted to go since i was a little girl, i'll be 26 by the time i get there
<asac> yeah ... then do it!
<JenFraggle> did eurodisney in 1992 but orlando is the big one
<asac> yes ... if i would go somewhere then to the U.S. parks
<JenFraggle> i'd like to visit new york one day too
<asac> already did that :) ... for an extended weekend
<asac> its quit amazing
* DarkMageZ hasn't been to any disneyland parks :(
<asac> me neither
<JenFraggle> i'll try and think about you when i'm there if that helps ;o)
<JenFraggle> it will be my first trip to america, been france and crete before but nowhere that far away
<asac> ok out .. for travel ... cu tomorrow
<gnomefreak> !info flash feisty
<ubotu> Package flash does not exist in feisty
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree feisty
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<gnomefreak> hjmf: bug 124711 im 99% sure that is a flash crash (fixed in 9.0) so lets see what he comes up with :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124711 in firefox "firefox crashed" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124711
<gnomefreak> asac: yep if you start -trunk and checks extensions it will crash as soon as extension window closes. if you start it again (without checking extensions) it will crash on close with cario_hash error
<hjmf> gnomefreak: you are right -->   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/124711/comments/8
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124711 in firefox "firefox crashed" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<hjmf> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: I saw you working on Bug 74295, personally I would have rejected that because the reported never responded back to david's question AND because he said he didn't have the patience to try getting the retrace.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74295 in firefox "gmail chat view crashes firefox" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74295
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 74623 should be marked as confirmed I think as you confirmed it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74623 in abiword "AbiWord's Help goes to Web even if abiword-help is installed" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74623
<Admiral_Chicago> !info abiword feisty
<ubotu> abiword: WYSIWYG word processor based on GTK2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.6-1.1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2572 kB, installed size 7004 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> its got a newer version, you may want to test it out on that version
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: for bug 120672, it may be important to check it the latest version (2.0.0.4) which is committed in Gutsy is still showing the probelm
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120672 in thunderbird "No option to delete messages when right clicking on Junk folder" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120672
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 103417 should be filed against beryl
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103417 in update-manager "Downloading package files window minimise button does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103417
<JenFraggle> Admiral_Chicago: looking now, thanks
<JenFraggle> bug 74623, i didn't get the same problem, I installed and it did what it was supposed to
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74623 in abiword "AbiWord's Help goes to Web even if abiword-help is installed" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74623
<JenFraggle> I don't have gutsy
<hjmf> hi JenFraggle if you ask for more info in a bug like bug 74295 tag it as mt-reject-candidate so you can always go back and reject it in a week if no feedback is given ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74295 in firefox "gmail chat view crashes firefox" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74295
<JenFraggle> ok, thanks
<hjmf> bye
<gnomefreak> hjmf_: when ever you see a flash 7 and crashing with flash content on page you can bet 9 will fix it
<gnomefreak> :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-30
<Volans> gnomefreak: beDrung was yesterday here and talk about that with alexander
<gnomefreak> and?
<Volans> ops not yesteday ... I see
<Volans> asac tell him to:  "then add a license file in top level of directory of .xpi stating Tri-license and explicitly name the other files as being originally licensed under bsd/MIT"
<fta> http://jldugger.livejournal.com/8866.html
<gnomefreak> its not a tri license though
<gnomefreak> hell from revu page ther eis no license
<fta> hm, from 3 days, i'm late
<Volans> gnomefreak: sorry beDrung was speaking of 2 extension at same time
<Volans> I'm searching the right one
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Volans> no he tell only this about pwdhash, sorry:  beDrung: i have modified htmlvalidator and pwdhash on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions Can someone have a look at it if it is
<Volans> correct?
<gnomefreak> its not correct its missing things give me a sec and ill tell you
<Volans> I was thinking he spoked also about pwd but I was confused from the license issue of htmlvalidator that depends on tidy and other things
<gnomefreak> pwdhash needs license from upstream i think thats all its lacking he should also add himself as QA contact
<gnomefreak> html... also no license we should also move it to the right catagory
<gnomefreak> or move pwdhash down to missing cat.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: bookmarksftp needs update from you on the wiki
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, ok, I'll do it tomorrow. I don't think I'll be able to do anything tonight.
<gnomefreak> ok can you also please clean it up while your at it assuming your script does that
<gnomefreak> if not i can copy and paste it myself
<Volans> for htmlvalidator gnomefreak beDrung says:
<Volans>  beDrung: the licening of htmlvalidator is on the todo list. it contains tidy and opensp and all files have to be checked. see bug #131538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131538 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] htmlvalidator" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131538
<Volans> beDrung: opensp is bsd, tidy is MIT-like and the htmlvalidator is trilicense (i think)
<Volans> then the reply of asac I have erroneously attached before
<gnomefreak> why are his the only ones without a damn license
<Volans> aahahah
<Volans> but I can link you this: http://blog.ganneff.de/blog/2008/03/22/write-a-new-license-every-day.html ;)
<gnomefreak> i cant beleive some of these extenisons dont have upstream site
<Volans> (my extension doesn't really has an upstream site... ;))
<gnomefreak> neither does nuke...
<gnomefreak> asac: Jazzva are we declinding extensions without upstream webpage or even a source cvs or what not?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, well, we might leave them in needs info table. We need to get it from somewhere :)
<gnomefreak> http://clav.mozdev.org/
<gnomefreak> thats upsteream contact notice no source anywhere
<Jazzva> source code is there :)
<Jazzva> http://clav.mozdev.org/source.html
<Volans> gnomefreak: nuke is the evolution of this Nuke? http://ted.mielczarek.org/code/mozilla/
<gnomefreak> where did you get that :(
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> is that nuke image updated?
<Volans> on softpedia Nuke enhanced is licensed under MPL
<Volans> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Firefox-Extensions/Nuke-Anything-Enhanced-34862.shtml
<Volans> other similar sites state only "free"
<gnomefreak> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Nuke-Anything-Enhanced-Download-34862.html
<gnomefreak> xpi only
<Volans> xpi is not "binary"
<Volans> in order to obtain the "source" from an xpi you have to unzip it, search if there is a .jar (zip compressed) file in chrome folder and if there, unzip it. et voila, you have the source ;)
<Volans> or maybe this procedure is not "ubuntu source code" compliant?
<gnomefreak> ok this looking for info sucks but i got one to work on :)
<Volans> LOL
<gnomefreak> the source for link wigedt suck its all his extensions in one source
 * gnomefreak gone for the night
<fta> [reed], http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/configure-firefox-iceweasel-3-to-be-more-secure-usable-bearable
<[reed]> you've got to be joking
<[reed]> that's so bad
<[reed]> ugh, I just want to smack that guy
<[reed]> Planet Debian just makes me very unhappy
<[reed]> even more reasons why Debian will never go anywhere and why Ubuntu is succeeding
<ScottK> fta: Thanks for pointing that out.  It looks to me like some good recommendations there.
<[reed]> http://zee-nix.blogspot.com/2008/06/shame-ubuntu-shame.html seems so silly for me
<asac> hmm
<asac> [reed]: i really think that both communities should stop to constantly rant about the other (debian vs. mozilla)
<asac> i mean, its not only debian that trolls; mozilla folks always happily jump the gun too :-D
<armin76> asac trolls!
<asac> armin76: no, i try to stay out of that business as  much as i can ;)
<armin76> lies, you didn't fix ppc :P
<asac> fta: m-dscripts upped
<armin76> asac: you guys release in 4 days or so, no?
<asac> armin76: 8.04.1? yes
<armin76> bumb
<rzr> Jazzva: hi
<rzr> Jazzva: about the jabbin problem <beuno> rzr, it's probably best to open a question in: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad asking to remove/edit it
<armin76> asac: bumb nss!
<asac> armin76: yes, thats the idea
<Jazzva> rzr: Ok. I'll open it in two hours. have to go to the school to see the results of one exam.
<james_w> if we have a diff that changes B-Depends: libxul-dev to xulrunner-1.9-dev then it's not something Debian would be interested in is it?
<asac> james_w: they are interested
<asac> most likely they want xulrunner-dev
<asac> as they just didnt care how we named the packages ages before they came to it
<james_w> asac: could you review the diff quickly for me, I'm not familiar with it? (it's small)
<asac> james_w: which diff?
<james_w> http://pastebin.com/f794530e1
<asac> james_w: MOZILLA_HOME is evil
<asac> that should be dropped
<asac> (completely)
<asac> in both: mono-tools-1.2.4/ilcontrast/ilcontrast.in and mono-tools-1.2.4/docbrowser/monodoc.in all the MOZILLA*HOME logic can go hopefully
<james_w> http://pastebin.com/f7ebb88cb <- that's the complete patch. I should patch the upstream source to get rid of any reference to MOZILLA_HOME?
<asac> those changes debian wants as well
<james_w> what should it be replaced with?
<asac> james_w: with nothing. its been used for LD_LIBRARY_PATH ... we shouldnt require tweaking that anymore
<asac> so most likely all those lines related to that can be dropped
<asac> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23967/
<asac> thats ilcontrast.in for example
<asac> guess you can drop the get_directory
<asac> too
<james_w> oh wow, ok.
<asac> if it doesnt work let me know
<asac> but if the mono code just uses the gecko2.0-cil then it should work
<Volans> asac: Hi, waiting for the automated extension update system what is the standar procedure to update an extension in (for example) Hardy?
<asac> Volans: update .upstream branch manually
<asac> Volans: then bump changelog on .ubuntu branche (with UNRELEASED), then bzr merge new upstream branch
<asac> and fix eventual issues.
<asac> then close changelog
<Volans> ok, and I have to ask for a backport?
<asac> Volans: you prepare the branch for intrepid and one for hardy-backports
<asac> and ask for release for them
<asac> then we move them to the ~ubuntu-dev area
<asac> before uploading
<Volans> ok
<Volans> thanks
<armin76> bumb
<asac> armin76: is there any rule when you send "bumb" to this channel or is it meaningless?
<asac> (like a hickup :))
<armin76> haha
<armin76> no, its just to make you nervous :P
<asac> ok. thats fine then
<armin76> asac: when are you going to add tb3?
<Volans> asac: I have spoke with gnomefreak yesterday and he tell me that we will start with the 6month meetings planning after the next meeting that will be a "where we are meeting"
<asac> jtv: can you look at latest comments on Bug 230308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230308 in language-pack-gnome-fi "[Hardy] Installing Finnish language add-on to Firefox 3 breaks address bar's "feeling lucky" functionality" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230308
<asac> sounds to be an import issue - if i am not mistaken
<asac> Volans: 6month? 6week you mean?
<jtv> asac: looking...
<Volans> asac: yes 6weeks meeting for the next 6months :)
<asac> Volans: AH
<asac> Volans: hmm. ok. ill ask gnomefreak if i see him
<asac> why he doesnt want to do the scheduling right now
<asac>  - which should be fine imo
<Volans> because in the meeting itself you tell that the next meeting will be at the end of june or july then not 6 weeks
<Volans> if I have understand correctly gnomefreak
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> i will be travelling a lot in the second half of july
<Volans> sorry I was thinking that you and gnomefreak have spoken about that...
<asac> so we should take a look how to best fit that meeting in
<asac> Volans: nothing to be sorry about. most likely we did and i forgot a detail
<asac> i remember that we chattet a few days ago about it ... but didnt remember about the schedule
<Volans> just in argument there are some little decisions to do for the meetings:
<Volans> 1) always the same day of the week (as gnomefreak prefer) or rotating?
<Volans> 2) always at a preferred time of the day (accordingly to ubuntu-meeting availability) or changing it a little from meeting to meeting?
<Volans> I have tell also gnomefreak for those question... then you can spoke about and make the right decisions
<jtv> asac: I see the problem: apparently "//" starts a comment in XPI properties files.
<Volans> jtv: /* */ is for sure a comment in .properties file
<Jazzva> asac, Volans, IIRC the end of june/july was the term for the first blog post about mozilla-extensions-dev
<Jazzva> btw, could someone change the link in topic http://tinyurl.com/4mooo2 (which should point to mozilla qa site) to http://tinyurl.com/6yo6g7 (which points to mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com)? It fails to open the page on stgraber.org
<asac> Jazzva: feel free to edit the topic ;)
<asac> i'll do that now ;)
<Jazzva> asac, I don't think I have the rights to do that
<asac> Jazzva: ok try please
<Jazzva> ...or can anyone edit the topic?
<asac> i think anyone can
* Jazzva changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Please help Mozilla QA tracker: http://tinyurl.com/6yo6g7 | Firefox 3 released to hardy-updates! | Next meeting will be TBA. You can find the agenda for the meeting at: http://tinyurl.com/2ekzoq
<Jazzva> wow... didn't know that :)
<Jazzva> thanks, asac
<Jazzva> btw, i'll do the azureus merge now, if someone didn't took it. finally mostly done with all the stuff i needed to do :)
<Volans> Jazzva: there are two options... 1) I don't have undertand gnomefreak, 2) gnomefreak have misunderstood or (was confused about) something in the meeting. At first sight I will propend for the first ;)
<Volans> asac: you was logged yesterday... have you the logs?
<Volans> if so look at them starting from 22:55 CEST on 29 June
<Jazzva> Volans: Create meeting schedule for next 6 month and take care of getting those meeting on fridge and sending preannouncements.
<Jazzva> Volans: Target initial m-e-d report for end of July (or if we are good June)
<Jazzva> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings/Minutes/2008-06-22#head-b72733491f4b69b1f72fe452bbf17fdbfae509d8
<Jazzva> I suppose you two can start preparing the schedule :)
<Volans> I have already prepared the schedule but yesterday gnomefreak tell me to prepare it starting from the next meeting....
 * Volans a little confused on what to do... :)
<Jazzva> Volans, check it with gnomefreak. Maybe he misread the minutes :)
<Volans> ok
<Volans> jtv: have you resolved the comment problem?
<asac> jtv: i dont think that // is a valid comment in .properties
<asac> just #
<asac> Volans: why do you think that /* is a valid comment in properties?`
<asac> i only know about '#'
<Volans> because I use it in my extension...
<Volans> I have see it in another extension
<Volans> so I have used the same
<asac> i think its a bug and just works because the parser is graceful
<asac> i see that there are some occurences of // in the mozilla tree even
<asac> those are bugs too imo
<asac> like in ./intl/uconv/src/charsetData.properties
<Volans> are we speaking about .properties file in locale folder where is the: extensions.{uuid}.description = value ???
<jtv> asac: I just registered it as bug 244258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244258 in rosetta "XPI parser treats "//" in properties file as end-of-line comment" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244258
<jtv> Volans: the parser treats // anywhere in a .properties file as a comment marker.
<Volans> ok jtv, note that also /* */ works as a comment and as asac tell also #...
<jtv> asac: do you see it as a comment marker?  Or as part of a URL?
<asac> jtv: its a bug in the properties file i am sure
<fta2> guys, as things are going, i won't have much time to work on the extension scripts until July 15th. If it's too long for you, feel free to go ahead.
<asac>  // and /* are not supposed to be used
<asac> but we have to deal with them in some way as they appear to be used in real life
<jtv> asac: and that is to treat them as regular text, right?
<asac> jtv: i think we should parse them as comments if // is at the beginning of the line
<asac> jtv: yes. not sure if we can make the .properties parser as generous as upstream one
<jtv> asac: Or maybe if they are at the beginning of the line or preceded by whitespace.
<Volans> see also http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Talk:XUL_Tutorial:Property_Files
<asac> jtv: i think we should accept only lines that start with a proper properties key
<Volans> and the localization notes there
<jtv> Volans: oh great, actual documentation, thanks :-)
<asac> e.g. ^[[:alpha:].-]+=
<Volans> not so helpful jtv... do not expect too much
<asac> (not complete most likely)
<jtv> asac: I don't think that helps at all.  The proper property lines are where we're running into the problem in the first plcae!
<Volans> jtv and if the // are inside a "string"? like properties = "some // value"
<asac> jtv: nono ... i say: only parse properties lines. and dont consider // or /* comments if the line starts with a proper key
<asac> # is the right comment char
<jtv> asac: oh, I'm sorry
<asac> the rest is bogus and most likely used by folks that dont know what they are doing.
<asac> :)
<jtv> In any case, I'll just have to remove that feature from the parser.
<Volans> asac: I will change that on my extension then... :) and if a "#" is used in the value?
<asac> jtv: right.
<asac> Volans: i dont think that comments starting in the middle of the line are allowed for properties files
<Volans> ok but I will try now just for completness
<asac> Volans: thanks
<jtv> asac, Volans: really really have to go now!
<Volans> for me works... in Add-ons window I see: Brief description // of # the menu without problems
<Volans> and the properties file have:
<Volans> extensions.{uuid}.description = Brief description // of # the menu
<Volans> then asac it works
<asac> Volans: ok. so just beginning of line is comment
<Volans> asac: stupid question... you know FF4 alpha?
<Volans> I have installed it from tar.gz and now he tell me to upgrade to the 3.1a1pre.... and I can't find FF4 anymore on the mozilla archives...
<asac> Volans: they are now on 3.1
<asac> which previously was called 4 for a short while
<asac> until they decided to use trunk to develop 3.1 vs. a branch
<Volans> ahhhh ok
<Volans> thanks! :)
<asac> bug 192653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192653 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3 session restore and undo closed tab missing" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192653
<Jazzva> asac, for azureus merge... I don't think we can do it now :/. Debian depends on libswt-gtk-3.3-java, while highest we have is -3.2-... It reports on build that it can't find some symbols and that we might be using deprecated API. I suppose that's because of the older libswt package
<Jazzva> asac, ping
 * Volans have to go come back later, bye
<[reed]> asac: can you test if the patch in mozilla bug 424626 works?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 424626 in OS Integration "(linux) Firefox is put into offline mode on startup when NetworkManager is running but not controlling the active network interface (e.g. when using PPP)" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=424626
<asac> [reed]: you want me to test the compile time check?
<asac> [reed]: i dont think it makes sense
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> the pref
<[reed]> the one that got approved
<[reed]> :)
<asac> [reed]: ah ok. good enough to verify after it lands?
<asac> anyway. will provide a preview package with that for our NM bug
<[reed]> I guess, though if you have a chance, compiling a bug with it would be great...
<[reed]> k
<asac> [reed]: do you know if 1.9 is supposed be released in sync with 1.8 stable updates at some points? or will we have 1.5 month releases until ffox 2 goes EOL?
<[reed]> they won't get released in sync... too much work, and the code bases are too different
<asac> [reed]: hmm ok.
<asac> 1.7 was released in sync with 1.8 for some time too iirc
<psyke83> hey guys, I'm wondering if anyone noticed this: in Firefox if you highlight a chunk of text and drag, the text will be dragged by the cursor... however, the Windows version applies font smoothing/hinting, but Ubuntu's version doesn't do any smoothing/hinting at all, irrespective of the system settings
<psyke83> perhaps you need to apply those "improved" subpixel rendering patches by David Turner to the "dragging" code?
<asac> psyke83: not sure. firefox uses cairo/pango and fontconfig
<asac> iirc, we had the subpixel patch for fontconfig et al.
<psyke83> asac, when the first firefox 3 alpha packages were built for Ubuntu, fonts were rendered using the "legacy" lcd hinting, so I do believe there are patches in Firefox/xulrunner for fonts too
<asac> psyke83: we dont ship patches in ubunt at least
<fta_> hi
<fta> asac, thx for m-d
<asac> fta: err, thx for m-d :)
<armin76> you're welcome guys
<armin76> *g*/
<asac> debian bug 485167
<asac> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=485167
<asac> fta: ^^
<fta> asac, any idea when quilt 3 is supposed to enter debian ?
<fta> i guess it should not be a problem for us though
<asac> fta: well, at least embedded tarball appears not to work with the new source format
<david_> hello
<david_> I'm getting this crash with up-to-date Firefox on one last.fm site: http://rafb.net/p/1yT2Cn48.html
<david_> can sb have a look at it if it is something new?
<asac> david_: please install xulrunner-1.9-dbgsym and firefox-3.0-dbgsym packages
<asac> and reproduce
<asac> david_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#head-c576e78d92cb3c959c271158b6ace98be835de83
<asac> look there for the apt lines
<david_> ok
<david_> http://rafb.net/p/c858eI28.html
<david_> I've got it still running in gdb
<david_> asac: ^
<asac> david_: hmm
<asac> david_: what plugin are you using for swf?
<david_> swfdec
<asac> david_: which version?
<david_> libswfdec-0.7.0
 * david_ finally found appropriate -dbg package
<asac> david_: is that a version with windowless support?
<asac> david_: do you see the bug with two menus on right click?
<david_> No idea, I've seen something like two menus only once
<david_> but recently
<david_> http://rafb.net/p/RD2oBG59.html
<david_> The more -dbg packages I install, the more "no debugging symbols found" messages :(
<asac> david_: use -dbgsym packages
<david_> "my" version of swfdec doesn't have -dbgsym package
<asac> david_: install pkg-create-dbgsym when building the package
<asac> that will automatically produce -dbgsym
 * david_ is recompiling swfdec
<asac> david_: if you can easily reproduce, please also run with valgrind please
<asac> e.g. valgrind /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox
<Volans> Hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Volans: hi
<gnomefreak> sorry was trying to find out something on sound
 * gnomefreak has a strange feeling flash is gonna end up screwing me wasting all this time on it IMHO really isnt worth it
<asac> hi
<asac> gnomefreak: sound? because of backport?
<asac> have issues appeared?
<Volans> gnomefreak: about the meetings schedule the Minute of the past meeting tell that for end of june or july there will be a m-e-d report, not another meeting...
<david_> asac: valgrind: http://rafb.net/p/khC2aO31.html
<gnomefreak> asac: did you get my last comment?
<Volans> this was your last: (23:29:35) ***gnomefreak has a strange feeling flash is gonna end up screwing me wasting all this time on it IMHO really inst worth it
<gnomefreak> damn that was a while ago
<gnomefreak> 17:36 <      gnomefreak > asac: why do the extensions <need packaging> need a  distro attached? We know its Ubuntu besides Ubuntuu  baltix is only other distro using LP
<asac> gnomefreak: well. we need the distro bug in changelog on upload
<gnomefreak> asac: changelog will close bug without a distro on the bug itself
<gnomefreak> or every bug would have to have ubuntu task
<asac> gnomefreak: every bug that gets fixed in ubuntu needs
<asac> gnomefreak: anyway ... its not really super important. i dont mind if an extension sponsoring doesnt have a ubuntu task, but if it has there is not need to close it :-D
<asac> and also: needs-packaging bugs filed against distro will automatically show up on some list
<gnomefreak> well the confirmed part and since we know its ubuntu made me do it ;) i dont think it should be confirmed until all info is there
<asac> so we might attract new contributors
<gnomefreak> asac: you mean easier to search?
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont care about ubuntu task status. i think firefox-extensions task can then serve to track info status. we can move them in sync or just say that ubuntu task is confirmed once the bug has firefox-extensions task
<gnomefreak> asac: we cant sync any of them since none of them are lables trunk
<gnomefreak> labeled
<gnomefreak> noone can answer one simple question in any other channel
<asac> he? what has that to do with bug status? i mean keep status of distro task and firefox-extensions task the same (aka in-sync)
<asac> hmmm
<asac> gnomefreak: that is a different problem
<gnomefreak> oh i thought you meant to sync them to auto update
<asac> we need to find ways to better spread basic know how about packaging extensions in -motu channel
<gnomefreak> problem is the poerfect word
<gnomefreak> ok ill leave ubuntu task but i really think move to confrim after all info from the wiki is met and its on the extension wiki. any suggestions would be good
<asac> gnomefreak: thats ok.
 * gnomefreak not too concerned with motu in the sense is not many of them care or now much about mozilla build or sources
<asac> my point of view was more that ubunt task is in shape once firefox-extensions project has it on its plate
<asac> but thats just a pov which i am not really hard about ;)
<gnomefreak> but the wiki on building them is good if they read it they would beablet o help
<asac> yeah. wiki could be improved still
<gnomefreak> we can leave it confirmed but once we get building info fixed (yes i knnew that) than maybe confirmed for ubuntu task wont confuse us (us as in people in general)
<gnomefreak> we have alot of them being uploaded to revu and never told us
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, not sure how to prevent revu extensions uploads
<asac> -motu's need to become aware about firefox-extensions projects, so they refuse
<asac> or tell uploaders
<gnomefreak> agreed but how to we handle that we cant keep searching revu for them
<gnomefreak> we have no way of letting all motus about it there are so many of them
<gnomefreak> can we close bugs that are agaisnt extensions we dont package nor are going to package at this time?
<gnomefreak> bug 243869 to be exact
<asac> david_: so how is the testcase to reproduce? just watch that file?
<david_> display this site on last.fm: http://www.last.fm/music/X-Patriate+%28Alan+J.+Lipman%29/_/Dirty+Little+Secret
<david_> if it's loaded in bg tab, it's ok
<david_> when you focus it, you get segfault
<asac> gnomefreak: well, we can just try to increase awareness to a level that someone will notice
<asac> gnomefreak: regular blogging about extensions efforts would be helpful here i guess
<Volans> asac, gnomefreak you are both here then perhaps we can decide the simple questions about meetings schedule I have ask to you?
<asac> david_: only with swfdec? have you tried other players?
<david_> but I have some PPA version of swfdec, so I'd like to know, if it is firefox or new swfdec's bug first
<asac> Volans: what is the problem?
<david_> bt with rebuilt swfdec: http://rafb.net/p/Fgs9xt67.html
<asac> david_: well. i guess its related to new swfdec as swfdec uses new way of rendering (windowless)
<asac> i dont think that there are many oter plugins yet that do the same, so we might face issues in swfdec, but also xulrunner ... or a combination
<david_> ok
<Volans> asac: basically 1) if start now or the next meeting with the schedule, 2) if use always the same day of the week or not, 3) if use always the same tume of the day or not
<david_> ok, thanks
<asac> Volans: 1) why not start now?
<asac> Volans: 2) i am open for any day if annonuced in advance. OTOH, having a fixed day helps people to remember
<asac> and weekend sounds reasonable for me
<asac> david_: have you tried with the swfdec from hardy archive?
<david_> I didn't, I'll try now
<gnomefreak> asac: im waiting for feed back on tasks as you suggested in meeting
<Volans> asac: for (1) ask gnomefreak, he have some issues to why not starting now and waiting the next meeting, he can tell you better than me reporting his thinking ;)
<gnomefreak> hold on ill get the part as soon as im done with email
<gnomefreak> btw im getting really fucking tired of firefox crashing
<david_> asac: no crash, only "unhandled event" in console...
<david_> and valgrind reports there's a memory leak: http://rafb.net/p/dEtDzm87.html
<gnomefreak> hint this is bad. gnomefreak@Development:~$ firefox
<gnomefreak> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$
<gnomefreak> needs to be -dbg packages for PPA firefox xul ect... please so we can find out why
<gnomefreak> it crashes everytime but the window stays open
<gnomefreak> IIRC its a couple of line sin debian/rules (dont remember exact ones but for some reason im remembering -02 or something like it) and adding it to debian/control
<asac> david_: you see that mem leak with old or new swfdec?
<asac> david_: but in general swfdec works right?
<david_> in general, yes
<david_> the last link is with distribution swfdec
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-01
<gnomefreak> there is something really messed up everything is crashing when i open them
 * gnomefreak gonna reinstall in a bit and see if new intrepid has this issue
<[reed]> asac / fta: ping
<asac> [reed]: ?
<[reed]> asac: mozilla bug 442788
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 442788 in Weave "WeaveCrypto doesn't work under Linux" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=442788
<asac> [reed]: err, why do so many bugs exist for the same issue
<[reed]> same issue?
<asac> i commented on another bug yesterday
<[reed]> oh, that bug got duped
<asac> [reed]: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=442257#c22
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 442257 in Weave "Weave 1.32: WeaveCrypto doesn't work under Linux" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> read the next comment too
<[reed]> asac: so, what's the problem?
<[reed]> ah
<asac> bug 244439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244439 in nss "missing symlinks break binary compatibility with native upstream components" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244439
<asac> argh. that bug is completely bogus
 * asac lunch
<fta2> asac, did you use mozclient to fetch nspr/nss lately ?
<fta2> apparently not
<Kamping_Kaiser> he did just say hes gone away :)
<asac> fta2: huh?
<asac> fta2: hmm ... no i think i downloaded tarball from ftp
<asac> (as it was release)
<fta2> yep, i guessed from your changelog
<asac> fta2: let me know when you have a fix so i can up' it
<asac> (i assume its broken :))
<fta2> a fix for what ?
<asac> fta2: oh. hmm thought you asked because you saw a bug
<fta2> no, i was just curious if you tested my new MOZCLIENT_DYNTAG feature
<fta2> in fact, i thought that we wanted to follow the tags from upstream, instead of taking each release of nss/nspr
<asac> fta2: yeah. you are right. i think the release is the one used upstream right?
<asac> my fault was to not use mozclient here I admit
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: what do you think of icecat?
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac, GNU icecat? i've never used it. i have had lots of requests for it in gNewSense though
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: apparently they managed to move their features to an extension
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: e.g. they have firefox + privacy features
<asac> not yet sure what this means ;)
<asac> but i think the idea is to package that extension and install it by default
<asac> either on top of iceweasel or the rebranded firefox
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac, guess it means those changes will be able to move to mozilla users easier (well, i hope it does)
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac, in theory could u-mozdev scripts be used to make icecat? (by changing branding/svn repo target etc etc)
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: well. there are multiple options
<asac> 1. package the extension separately and use mozilla-devscripts to produce an icecat-base branding
<asac> package
<asac> s/branding/branded/
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: in anycase. what we have to solve imo is that we now have 4 brandings :(
<asac> firefox, iceweasel, icecat, <whatever you use>
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: what branding will you use?
<Kamping_Kaiser> burningdog (2 for FF2, 3 for FF3)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, its a kind of interesting name :p
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: why do you need a new name?
<asac> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac, for FF?
<asac> no ... why not use one of the other options ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac, because when we did gNS 1.1 there was only one other option - firefox. (debian iceweasel/gnu iceweasel had just started).
<Kamping_Kaiser> we want to minimise the amount of packages we create from scratch (eg, a gnu icecat) to minimise our delta from ubuntu. quite simply, because more delta means more work for the 1.5-2.~ developers
<asac> true
<Kamping_Kaiser> which is why i'm /really/ interested in what the devscripts can do, becaues it helps us generate a "new browser" much easier then manually replacing files and seding stuff around
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: true too.
 * Kamping_Kaiser has a break from transcribing to watch the irc scroll past
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24207/
<asac> wanna finish it ;)
<asac> ?
<asac> the idea is that all the right pkg files get created during clean :)
<asac> for whatever brading guessable from changelog source package
<asac> so the procedure would just be "replace orig + new changelog entry"
<Kamping_Kaiser> still reading through sorry, i'm a bit slow tonight
<asac> sure
<fta2> asac, ouch
<Kamping_Kaiser> if i understand corretly,  your moving all the files to a generic temp name in the debian/ dir, then making all (relevent?) references to firefox turn into something parsed out of the changelog
<fta2> asac, which branch did you use for that ? the locales part tells me it's not .head
<asac> fta2: he?
<asac> .head
<fta2>  # currently not autoparsed from changelog, because we need to fail if
<fta2>  # maintainer didn't adjust those before release. we can change that once ffox
<fta2> i changed that a few days ago
<fta2> hm
<asac> ok probably not up-to-date
<fta2> not pushed ? or not pulled ?
<asac> fta2: not pulled
<asac> the above diff is a prototype i hacked in a few seconds to show Kamping_Kaiser how we could do it
<asac> :)
<fta2> do we really want that ?
<asac> fta2: in some way yes.
<asac> fta2: we want to supporte derivatives as much as possible
<fta2> asac, look at my last commit, your patch overlaps my changes
<asac> fta2: yes i saw that
<asac> my change is just a prototype. i will not land it on .head
<fta2> i've already dropped most of the references to firefox(-3.0)
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone having a problem with ff3 freezing after watching a video?
<asac> fta2: sure.
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: nope
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: maybe libflashsupport installed?
<asac> (or not ;))
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: would you be willing to finish that approach? :)
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24210/
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac, i'd be willing to try, i just cant commit any time for the next few days. :/
 * Kamping_Kaiser points to his book of excuses.
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac, is that patch against the -devscripts?
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: no its about the firefox branch
<asac> so you dont need to touch the packaging anymore
<asac> e.g. just produce a special tarball (using -devscripts) and flip changelog :)
<asac> thats the idea ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i like the idea ;) hopefully theres still something i can hack on next weekend. *is still studying atm*
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac, thanks for your work (and the offer of playing too) - i'm crashing out.
<asac> fta2: if you have other ideas let me know
<asac> fta2: we could also do branches, which we merge on every update
<asac> e.g. burningdog-3.0 branch based on firefox-3.0 branch
<asac> but i think that causes more maintenance issues in the long run
<fta2> i'm more about just a feature to specify a foreign branding/name, instead of listing each derivative
<asac> fta2: specify? how?
<fta2> i need to think about this
<asac> if it requires to patch rules, we can also ship the common brandings on our own imo.
<asac> fta2: in any case we need all packaging files to be templates i guess
<fta2> i guess so too
<Sergeant_Pony> asac, no libflashsupport according to package manager it's not installed
<Sergeant_Pony> is it needed?
<fta2> i'm not coming back, my box at home is probably dead :(
<fta2> too hot ?
<fta2> eheh
<Volans> fta2: you have some double-personality issues.... ;)
<Volans> you talk with yourself :)
<Volans> and speak about you in third person ...
<fta2> lol
<fta2> last summer, my pc crashed every day
<Volans> where is your oc?
<Volans> pc
<fta2> at home, in my office
<fta2> exposed S-W
<Volans> shutdown due to hight temperature?
<fta2> but i know my CPU fan is not reliable
<fta2> sometimes, the fan stops, the cpu overheats and the motherboard shuts everything down
<Volans> I know, I have an old desktop with dapper that made the same sometimes... but I power on it only few times a month
<asac> fta2: get a better fan
<fta2> it's probably the motherboard
<Sergeant_Pony> is libflashsupport needed for ff3 under ubuntu 8.04?
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: not really
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: flash is broken as it neither supports pulseaudio also plugin nor sound server directly
<asac> thats why you cant play two streams at the same time in flash 9
<asac> get flash 10 + install the pulseaudio plugin for alsa
<asac> should work
<asac> libflashsupport would fix the two streams issue, but will constantly crash your firefox
 * asac => sports bbl
<Sergeant_Pony> ok... sounds good to me. I'll try flash 10 and pulse plugin
<newz2000> hi asac - last week I reported a problem with firefox using tons of ram. I installed a debugging package to hopefully help if it happened again. It is happening now - ff uses about 1.5G of RAM.
<Volans> 1.5 GB ???
<newz2000> it's up to 1.7G now
<Volans> I have read this only a couple of days ago: http://dotnetperls.com/Content/Browser-Memory.aspx
<newz2000> oh yeah, I saw that too
<Volans> also if the test is on Windows
<newz2000> (I think I know the article you mention, I can't see it now because my browser is thrashing)
<Volans> asac tell he go away about 1 hour ago... I don't know when i come back
<Volans> newz2000: how much ram do you have in the pc?
<newz2000> 3G
<Volans> in a short you have to kill firefox I think...
<newz2000> interestingly, I did do that. Then I restarted it and it happens again.
<newz2000> Sometimes this happens. If I restart it a few times it will finally work right.
<Volans> sure to have killed all his istances'
<Volans> ?
<newz2000> yeah, because my mem usage dropped
<Volans> maybe check with a: ps fax | grep fire
<newz2000> I don't know how to use a debugger, but supposedly I have the debugging version of firefox installed
<Volans> what kind of debugger? gdb?
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> know any way to find out what's happening?
<Volans> you have to start from console firefox with gdb
<newz2000> oh, you can't just hook into a running process then. :-/
<newz2000> wow, 2.1G of RAM used by firefox. That's impressive.
<Volans> I don't think so, let me check
<newz2000> oh, he told me last week I guess
<newz2000> he said, "﻿gdb -pPID /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox"
<newz2000> hmm. That seems to have put me at some gdb command prompt
<Volans> i have found: gdb firefox 1234
<Volans> where 1234 is the PID
<newz2000> what do you do when you get to the gdb prompt?
<Volans> (or use ddd that have a GUI, but with 2 GB of RAM occupied by a single process starting another gui can be a not good idea)
<newz2000> I've got plenty of ram free I think
<Volans> which you use for seeing the RAM occupied by firefox?
<newz2000> htop or top
<Volans> newz2000: try thisone: ps -eo %mem,rss,%cpu,cmd | grep fire
<newz2000> 73.6 2289240 63.6 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox
<newz2000> not sure what that means
<Volans> the firs column is the %of mempory used, the 2nd is the kyloBytes of unswapped ram, the process use
<Volans> the 3rd is the % of cpu used
<Volans> 2.1 GB... no dubt!
<newz2000> I'm going to get some lunch, maybe asac will be back later
<asac> back
<asac> newz2000: ?
<newz2000> hey asac
<newz2000> asac: are you interested in debugging my firefox?
<newz2000> it's using 2.2G of RAM at the moment
<asac> newz2000: if its memory consumption then no :)
<asac> newz2000: its not really easy to debug. one way would be to use valgrind
<asac> newz2000: but most likely its an extension
<asac> newz2000: how long does it take till it reaches that much ram?
<newz2000> It runs at 100% cpu (both cores) for a while, 5 - 30m if I let it and quickly gets to the 1.2G mark, then graudally up to where it is now.
<newz2000> Nomrally I kill it long before this point though.
<asac> newz2000: ok, so you can reproduce quite quickly?
<newz2000> no, it doesn't happen commonly, but when it does it happens a couple times in a row
<newz2000> so I kill ff and my mem usage drops from 2.5G to 383M used. :-)
<newz2000> asac: is there a way to disable one extension at a time to diagnose the problem? (from outside firefox, since it takes several min before its usable)
<asac> newz2000: hmm
<asac> newz2000: you can add NS1:userDisabled="true" in the extensions.rdf file in your profile
<asac> for the extension you want to diable
<asac> disable
<asac> but you have to stop ffox before doing that
<asac> so doesnt really help you i guess
<newz2000> no, that's fine. Just what I need
<newz2000> it's so odd. If I kill firefox then the problem doesn't happen the next time around.
<asac> heisenbug ;)
<newz2000> I think it may be GTDInbox causing the problem
<asac> newz2000: whats that?
<newz2000> a plugin to help you use gmail as your todo list.
<newz2000> and organize lots of email
<newz2000> it worked great with ff2 but since ff3 its been struggling and I recently reenabled it.
<newz2000> with it off, ff3 uses 229M of RAM
<asac> interesting ;)
<asac> newz2000: keep using it to be sure ;)
<newz2000> the GTD stands for "Getting things done" and I can't get anything done when ff3 is locked up half the time. :-)
<asac> Bug 237594
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237594 in firefox-3.0 "Javadoc's frame unreadable " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237594
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-02
<saivann> asac : can I do something to help bug 230209 getting fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230209 in thunderbird-locales "upgrade thunderbird locales for 2.0.0.x and include new upstream translations" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230209
<saivann> asac : Also when you will have time for it, I would need some guidance concerning the standalone glue (bug 232402)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232402 in chmsee "chmsee FTBFS in Hardy" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232402
<xipietotec> hey, any idea why the ppa doesn't have firefox loaded in it?
<asac> hi
<asac> xipietotec: which ppa are you talking about?
<xipietotec> the hardy ppa for mozillateam
<gnomefreak> has a new kernel been uploaded to intrepid in last 24-48 hours?
<asac> xipietotec: why would hardy need a ffox in PPA? its in the main archive ;)
<gnomefreak> -updates
<gnomefreak> isnt it
<gnomefreak>  kernel in intrepid?
<gnomefreak> wtf :(
<gnomefreak> asac: have you heard of an issue with nvidia cards and the 2.6.26 kernel
<gnomefreak> asac: what do you think about adding spamassassin to deps for tbird since it is default junk catcher and it isnt installed until you install it
<asac> gnomefreak: it doesnt really work nicely together with tbird, does it?
<asac> does it work at all?
<gnomefreak> asac: i always assumed i had it until today :(
<gnomefreak> asac: what is a better app to use?
<asac> gnomefreak: well. spamassasin is only useful if you run your own incoming mailserver
<asac> gnomefreak: evolution uses it in a special way, but tbird doesnt know nything about spamassassin afaik
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> i thought it did because under junk settings it wants to use spamassassin
<gnomefreak> although tbired handles spam fairly well i just wish it would look at a few different things before deciding if its spam or not
<gnomefreak> nss 3.12 is released
<armin76> asac: bumb 2.0.0.15!
<armin76> gnomefreak: old news
<armin76> i told asac that 7 days ago :P
<gnomefreak> well i figured that :(
<asac> armin76: -proposed is frozen
<asac> will enter today
<asac> ffox security was released early in the middle of the night
<armin76> asac: bumb 1.1.10!
<asac> they said: 2nd July
<gnomefreak> that message was from june 18 why am i just getting it on the 30th
<asac> but then pushed it on 1st Jul
<asac> (late pacific time)
<gnomefreak> people are still using trying to cross compile firefox 1.5
<asac> armin76: i dont feel responsible for seamonkey alone
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<gnomefreak> let me read it :)
<asac> gnomefreak: if there is anyone doing serious 1.5 work he should come in here pronto :)
<gnomefreak> I  have cross compiled firefox-1.5.0.3 for MIPS. But when i run sample
<gnomefreak> browser application named TestGtkEmbed i got only initial browser window
<gnomefreak> nothing else.
<gnomefreak> asac: its from one of mozillas mailing lists
<gnomefreak> dev-apps-firefox mailing list
<asac> ah ok
<asac> gnomefreak: have a link?
<gnomefreak> yeah let me look
<gnomefreak> asac: can you please see what this guy really wants on bug 174208
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174208 in mozilla-thunderbird "[suggestion] Gnome-Calender integration into Thunderbird" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174208
<gnomefreak> asac: http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.apps.firefox/browse_thread/thread/63be612c7d2000ce#
<gnomefreak> thats the link for that topic
<asac> saivann: ping me when back
<asac> i am here now ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: triaged
<asac> (calendar bug)
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: how the hell did you find that upstream bug so fast? you knew about this wishlist bug?
<asac> gnomefreak: no. i know that its a commmon wish ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: i search upstream the "Calendar" component
<asac> for Evolution
<asac> or Gnome
<asac> cant remember ;)
<asac> there are just a few hits
<asac> so important is to refine your search by specifying a good component on the advanced search page
<asac> gnomefreak: can you please connect sunbird LP project to the lightning-sunbird package?
<asac> and setup the proper bugtracker?
<gnomefreak> is it possible to subcribe to upstrea mozilla bugs?
<gnomefreak> asac: it is isnt it?
<asac> or give ownership to mozillateam :)
<asac> gnomefreak: no i dont think so
<asac> if i connect lightning-sunbird bug with upstream it suggests "Thunderbird" project
<asac> and if i select sunbird explicitly it states (Unreviewed)
<asac> so there is something wrong for sure ;)
<gnomefreak> ok ill look at it and you want everyting to be under lightning-sunbird right?
<asac> oh $DEITY
<asac> this guy really has shaking windows ;)
<asac> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToT_JjrwlZ0
<asac> Bug 233824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233824 in firefox-3.0 "firefox is shaking when the screen is very small" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233824
<gnomefreak> asac: driver == mozillateam but i have to figure out who andrew mcmillian is
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/rscds
<asac> gnomefreak: he? you can also change registrant to mt
<gnomefreak> you would think
<asac> driver doesnt change a think
<asac> gnomefreak: you just need to register package for the trunk series
<asac> i think
<asac> pleaes try ;)
<gnomefreak> im working on it
<gnomefreak> can you find me upstream bug tracker link for sunbird
<gnomefreak> im not getting anything for lighting-sunbird only sunbird project
<asac> gnomefreak: sunbird is ok
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> associate that with lightning-sunbird package
<gnomefreak> just need a bug tracker than. not sure how to do that (associate with lightning-*
<gnomefreak> wtf
<asac> gnomefreak: should be easy
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/mozilla
<gnomefreak> why is he maintainer
<asac> gnomefreak: mpt?
<asac> he is launchpad dev
<Volans> asac gnomefreak... news on the questions I have posed for the meetings schedule?
<asac> and i guess he created mozilla as mozilla is a use-case of a complex multi-project project ;)
<asac> which launchpad devs like to use to explain things :-D
<gnomefreak> Volans: i didnt get that memo what day/time were you looking at?
<gnomefreak> asac: is this something we change or just leave it? im thinking this is differrnt from our project for mozilla
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont think we need to change that for now
<gnomefreak> asac: do you happen to have our page on the mozilla project
<Volans> gnomefreak: not sure to have understand your question... I mean the 2 question I have posed here to you and asac in order to decide the day ok week and time of the meetings and if start the planning now or at the next meeting
<gnomefreak> Volans: please refresh my memory
<Volans> ok
<Volans> we have to do the meetings schedule for the next 6 months, I have tell you that I have prepared a date list, but you tell me that will be better to start after the next meeting because it will be a "where we are" meeting (iirc)
<Volans> then first of all decide if we have to start now or not with the meetings schedule
<gnomefreak> asac: is this what you wanted? I still need upstream bug tracker link but look in bottom right and you will see lightning and lightning-sunbird
<gnomefreak> asac: i guess you want to use https://bugzilla.mozilla.org for bug tracker
<gnomefreak> oh yeah i left off saying that asac had said "something in july or june if we are good" i dont remember the first part of that convo but its on the minutes wiki for our meetings
<gnomefreak> i had been sidetracked when i said i was getting it more apps were crashing
<gnomefreak> asac: wtf is Infodomestic Spatial Objects, Ubuntu,
<Volans> gnomefreak: you refer to this minute? "Target initial m-e-d report for end of July (or if we are good June)"
<gnomefreak> Volans: ah that would be it
<Volans> As I have understand this will not be a meeting but a report...
<asac> fta: isnt beta bandaid patch dropped in intrepid?
<Volans> (if I have understand correctly)
<gnomefreak> ok i was thinking it said something else. ok lets make first meeting ~ end of july early august.
<asac> gnomefreak: lightning isnt a sunbird package
<asac> its unrelated
<asac> remove it please
<asac> just lightning-sunbird
<gnomefreak> Volans: you are right i was mixing 2 things together
<Volans> np :)
<asac> gnomefreak: yu can change bug tracker in "Change details"
<gnomefreak> i cant remove it samnit
<gnomefreak> asac: i know but i needed to know if you wanted to use the mozilla.org bugzilla in general like firefox thunderbird
<gnomefreak> Volans: can you set it up and email it to eitehr mailing list or my email address
<asac> gnomefreak: yes thats right
<asac> gnomefreak: please try to get lightning package out of the connected packages list ;)
<Volans> gnomefreak: ok. asac: you said that you prefer a fixed date for meeting (saturday or sunday iirc)
<gnomefreak> asac: working on it
<asac> not really high prio as it shouldnt hurt except for the unpopular lightning package
<asac> (whatever that is)
<asac> Volans: yes, i think a fix day sounds reasonable
<asac> better to remember
<gnomefreak> lightning is packaged from lightning-sunbird so you can see how i figured its same source package
 * gnomefreak cant promise weekends
<Volans> ok, and for the time of the day, something about 18 UTC?
<gnomefreak> thats 2pm EST
<gnomefreak> i think
<Volans> you know where are located the M-T and M-E-T members?
<gnomefreak> yes it is that is fine (i woulkd guess) i do yard work on weekends so i cant really promise i can make  it on weekends
<gnomefreak> met?
<gnomefreak> you mean med
<Volans> mozilla extension
<gnomefreak> mozilla extension devs
<Volans> yep, sorry
<gnomefreak> yes the LP page. go to your LP page and under teams they are there
 * Volans go to make a little stat on that
<gnomefreak> Volans: thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/sunbird
<Volans> RESULTS :EU CET (UTC+1): 6 | US EST (UTC-5): 5 | EU UTC : 2 | US CST (UTC-6): 1
<Volans> so basically 8 people in europe and 6 in US, central or eastern time
<gnomefreak> Volans: est is -0400
<gnomefreak> until oct./nov/
<gnomefreak> than we are -0500
<Volans> gnomefreak: all timezones observe daylight saving time/summer time
<Volans> this are the winter times, that are "fixed"
<Volans> now all are shifted of 1 hour
<gnomefreak> Volans: yes and no but either way EST is either -0500 in oct-nov. and -0400 in aprilish
<gnomefreak> US EST (UTC-5): 5 should be -4 at this time
<Volans> also europe is +2 at this time
<gnomefreak> but i have noticed that most things on here is wrong half the year during -0400
<Volans> and the 2 people at UTC now are on BST that is UTC+1
<gnomefreak> asac: are you ablet o locate our mozilla project in LP? I thought it was mozilla but that isnt it as you saw before
<Volans> then in practice we need a time that will be not too late for europeans and not too early for US peolples
<gnomefreak> Volans: 18 UTC is fine im just telling you there may be a lot of time i wont beablet o make it but i wont know until a week or a dday before
<asac> gnomefreak: dont know what you mean
<asac> what mozilla project?
<Volans> on both saturday and sunday? or you have a day that is better
<gnomefreak> as`ill look for it. asac figure out how to change the bug superviser and such on https://edge.launchpad.net/sunbird please i cant find it anywhere
 * asac looking
<asac> Volans: gnomefreak: why not the same day/time like last meeting
<asac> we havent received any complain at least ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: it doesnt matter. im just telling you some weekends are going to be a meeting without me but ill have to read it a day or 2 later
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont think we need a bug supervisor
<gnomefreak> what is wrong with say this time on the weekend?
<asac> my guess is that you can only set that if that project uses launchpad as bugtracker
<gnomefreak> asac: fine its done than
<asac> thx
<Volans> in conclusion: all meetings on sunday at 18 UTC for summer time and 19 UTC for winter time. You agree?
<asac> for me its fine
<gnomefreak> you know what send it to mailing lists witha  few times days and see what everyone else says
<gnomefreak> or ill set up a poll on LP for it
<gnomefreak> let me find out how far in advance we can book -meeting(s)
<gnomefreak> waiting for reply atm
<Volans> ok
<Volans> gnomefreak: we have an automatic system for early alert on ML?
<gnomefreak> Volans: what do you mean?
<Volans> in order to send automatic alert to ML prior of the meetings
<gnomefreak> Volans: no
<Volans> ok
<gnomefreak> has to be sent by hand that isnt an issue i can do that a day or 2 before the meeting
<gnomefreak> it will be posted in /topic anyway
<Volans> asac in the meeting suggested an early advice 2 weeks in advace only on ML, one 1 week before to ML + all members and last reminder the day before...
<Volans> I have finished now the date plannig for all those alerts :)
<asac> Volans: cool
<asac> Volans: how do we want to maintain the schedule?
<asac> is there a thing like a shared google calendar maybe?
<Volans> shared google calendar can be fine... LP doesn't have nothing similar?
<Volans> or there is a geek system... a txt file in the mozilla-team code section :)
<Volans> I think google calendar can send reminder automatically
<Volans> I will investigate it after launch
<Volans> we have also to decide the text message to send for the 3 different alerts
 * Volans away for launch, come back in 45 minutes
<gnomefreak> asac: i will have them on fridge like always
<gnomefreak> launching lunch?
<gnomefreak> hint subscribe to fridge.ubuntu.com ical or rss and you will see when meetings are
<gnomefreak> the way google and firefox work together really isnt good so google calendar isnt best option (thats why fridge.com is there
<gnomefreak> i can send them by hand if you dont want to plus ubuntu planet blogs and the /topic of channel
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> never used the fridge ;)
<gnomefreak> use sunbird and it can alert you when meeting is (you set time)
<gnomefreak> asac: looks like seb is having issues with xulrunner :)
<gnomefreak> asac: let me know when you have a spare 5 minutes (maybe in an hour or later as i would like to get stuff done before pitching this idea nad starting it
 * Volans back
<Volans> so gnomefreak you have decided to not use google calendar?
<gnomefreak> Volans: right we have alot of other ways to track them including ubuntu.fridge.com the topic of this channel ubuntu planet since i do that most of time anyway plus sunbird/evo/lightning icals rss feeds and so on
<gnomefreak> i got intouch with one of my contacts at ubuntu-news since it took over for #fridge and he said there isnt a set advanced meetings rule so i can have all 6 or so added when we decide on time and day date
<Volans> good1
<Volans> !
<gnomefreak> i would suggest sending me the file/write up or mailing it to mailing list to let memebers decide best time and day date for them
<gnomefreak> IIRC we only had 4 people at our last meeting on a sunday
<Volans> I was thinking google calendar only for internal maintenanace, I mean set it with the date and (if possile) set it to send the automatic alerts to ML, just it, not to share it with members
<gnomefreak> it would be nice to have reed and others there as well
<Volans> if you prefer we can set a poll for the day of the week?
<gnomefreak> Volans: you can do that. I thought you meant people getting a google calendar for themselves
<Volans> I see a problem with work days... if we make it at 18 UTC is after work in europe, but working time in US...
<gnomefreak> Volans: well that is what email was for, i would rather not set up a poll in LP (i can do fairly easy) but it has issues last i remember
<gnomefreak> Volans: yeah i know since we are around the world its gonna be hard for everyone to be there but the more we have there the better. Once we have dates/times or what not from most people i will blog about each meeting to get people to come so we can get input from around ubuntu community
<gnomefreak> fta: did you find a bug on LP about grep -i
<fta2> no, i filled one
<gnomefreak> fta2: can i get bug number i have people asking about it sinc ethey are seeing it
<fta2> bug 243717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243717 in grep "case sensitive grep broken with UTF8 in intrepid, breaking scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243717
<fta2> for me, it is severe
<gnomefreak> fta2: thanks
<gnomefreak> others are saying same thing but so far no ubuntu scripts/packages have seen issues that im aware of
<gnomefreak> so sever/critical isnt really a grgeat setting until its know to be a show stopper (and they released a1 with this issue
<fta2> at least, it should move to confirmed
<gnomefreak> fta2: i added to confirmed addded my comment from weekend and marked as high
<gnomefreak> took me a bit since i was relaying the bug number to #ubuntu+1 where it is being talked about
<gnomefreak> i really hate getting new cells
<asac> Volans: almost back ;)
<Volans> ok
<Volans> sorry for the long query :)
<gnomefreak> im gone for a little while
<Volans> asac: perhaps have you see the service I have linked you? gnomefreak proposed to make a sort of poll in ML asking for best day/time for meeting
<gnomefreak> just list some times days dates and ask people what ones work best for them as we always do
 * gnomefreak still not here
<asac> jcastro: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/145-NetworkManager-0.7-is-back-New-PPA.html
<asac> jcastro: wanna spread the word? (only hardy packages are available atm)
<asac> Volans: yes i saw it
<asac> Volans: i can also schedule the email with "at" on my local system
<asac> just thought that whatever calendaring tool we are using should be able to do the same
<Volans> yes of course, the only difference is that that one is server based (i.e. do not need you pc is on) but if you have a server it's the same
<asac> Volans: my gateway is always on ... which is where this irssi client runs on
<asac> and my mail goes through it too
<Volans> google calendar can work for members alerts only if you subscribe ALL the members AND they reply confirming, I think is not the best.. a CC or BCC list of members of MT and MED will be better
<asac> thing is that i am not sure if my mail will get higher spam ranking when using that service as it doesnt go through my authenticated provider
<Volans> maybe doing a test on one ML hosted by the same server of that of MT
<Volans> about the gnomefreak's proposal to "poll" the ML with some dates?
<asac> Volans: i am testing that site now
<asac> lets see if the mail arrives in 10 minutes ;)
<Volans> ok
<asac> Volans: ok that worked
<Volans> good :) but if you prefer to cron-it on you machine is the same...
<Volans> asac: works!
<asac> Volans: good. will you draft the announcements? i can give you the account data if you want to schedule them ;)
<Volans> I can send you the drafts and the schedule or set it for you directly in the site, as you want
<asac> Volans: please set it directly :)
<asac> Volans: what email do you prefer?
<Volans> for send me access?
<Volans> that on LP is fine or volans AT ubuntu that is an alias for that
<asac> Volans: done
<Volans> received
<asac> Volans: my email == ubuntu email that is ;)
<Volans> yeah is clear! trying access
<Volans> works!
<Volans> ok, when finished to set all I will advice you
<Volans> asac: as I can't use a parametrized date I have to create one "template" per mail per meeting, so before doing the copies please take a look there where I have created the 3 reminders for the next meeting.
<Volans> feel free to modify the subject and the text and tell me when done ;)
<Volans> (I have used Saša's last meeting announcement mail with minor changes)
<asac> Volans: why do we need parameters? cant we use the same text for all three?
<Volans> I have used different subjects.... hoping this can help to focus on the right reminder ;)
<Volans> but we can also use one template per meeting and send it 3 times
<Volans> mmmh sorry I see now
<Volans> that I have used the incorrect date for the meeting... ops
<Volans> (I have place the first reminder date instead)
<Volans> I will fix it afte
<asac> good
<asac> looks good so far
<asac> Volans: maybe the last reminder should read "in 24h" instead of tomorrow
<asac> and send at 1800 UTC ;)
<Volans> ok
<Volans> ok!
<Volans> then I leave the 3 different subjects and texts?
<asac> Volans: why not ... you already created them ;)
<Volans> ok :)
<asac> we can review that procedure for next meeting imo
<Volans> the system can send you an alert 3 days before each email is sended... I set it on?
<asac> Volans: yes. good idea
<Volans> asac: last thing... you said to send the last 2 reminders also to all members of MT and MED... I will add it to the "automatic system"? CC o BCC ?
<asac> Volans: Bcc I think.
<asac> otoh, if we want to follow up CC is beter
<Volans> follow up?
<Volans> you mean for the replies?
<Volans> sorry only a my brain core dump... restarted :)
<Volans> yes for follow ups is better CC hoping that nobody disagree
<asac> Volans: yeah, lets use CC. noone complained on jazzvas announce
<xionox> hi
<Volans> ok! as best practice says... I have another LAST question... with this schedule we have a meeting on 26 october that is a Daylight saving time change date AND 3 days before the final release of Inprepid... maybe you will want to change this date...
<asac> Volans: ok i think we should push it back a week ;)
<asac> but the meeting after that can still be at the same date
<asac> e.g. 5 weeks after that
<Volans> 5? you mean 7
<asac> Volans: the one after the one that gets pushed back
<asac> so its 12 weeks after the next week again
<asac> e.g. meeting 1 on date X ... meeting 2 on date X + 7 weeks (pushed back a week due to release); meeting 3 on date X + 12 weeks
<asac> (so back on schedule)
<Volans> maybe I have misunderstood your back... back in the past (10 october) or in the future (2 november)?
<asac> but i dont mind ;)
<asac> push back always means push further away :)
<asac> if i push back work it doesnt mean it gets done earlier, right ;)?
<Volans> right! my fault, it's clear
<asac> hehe
<Volans> I have only 4 members (1 of MED and 3 of MT) without any public email on LP or Wiki, I have to try to contact them?
<Volans> /I have only/I have found/
<asac> Volans: who in MT doesnt have an email?
<Volans> reed, hjmf and crimsun (using irc nicks)
<Volans> asac, max 3 recipients per email... I discover it after having created the 2 group of members... DAMNIT!
<Volans> we can't use launchpad team notification for the alert to all members? perhaps using an alias...
<asac> [reed]: can you make your email in launchpad public?
<Volans> in MED there are 2, jetsaredim and rzr
<asac> rzr: ^^
<asac> Volans: not sure. i think hjmf is hjmf@ubuntu.com
<asac> Volans: but he is subscribed to mailing list iirc
<Volans> his LP nick is hmontoliu
<Volans> @ubuntu.com email are always LP nick@ right?
<asac> Volans: good point
<asac> err. not sure ;)
<asac> but i think so
<asac> Volans: crimsun is @ubuntu.com too
<Volans> but the whole thing is useless if we don't have an alias for MT and one for MED due to the 3 recipients per mail
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<asac> can you figure out if we can mail _all_ team members without having their emails?
<Volans> I'm looking at:   No contact address (Launchpad notifications are sent to all team members)... we can use this in some way?
<asac> maybe ask in #launchpad
<asac> no idea :/
<asac> you can ask on #launchpad. they should know
<Volans> ok I will ask, I'm searching on LP (I'm admin of a team) but finding nothing... only apply for a ML
<asac> Volans: yeah. we could use mailing list if all members get subscribed by default
<asac> but i doubt thats how it works
<Volans> every member can choose to add him automatically or not to the ML of a team he join and for the team he is added by others
 * Volans waiting for reply in #launchpad atm
<Volans> asac: found a solution... on this service 3 recipients but can be increased upon request... can I made the request for you? there is a contact form
<asac> Volans: as long as it doesnt involve costs or some obligations, feel free
<asac> Volans: otherwise tell me where, so i have to carry the risk on my own :)
<Volans> it seems not, see here: http://www.lettermelater.com/forum.php?id=72
<Volans> and here: http://www.lettermelater.com/forum.php?id=71
<asac> Volans: ok. i think we dont need to CC them explicitly
<asac> if they are not subscribed to ML, so be it
<asac> we can send a separate mail reminding everyone that subscribing to that low-traffic mailing list is highly recommended
<Volans> a one time email?
<Volans> I think that suggest also to subscribe to modification on this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings can be useful
 * RzR back in da place
<asac> k ... have to pack things and travel cities
<asac> will be back in 2 - 2.5h
<asac> cu later
<Volans> bye :)
<Volans> I have to go.. come back later bye
<arlan> All, I'm a new Ubuntu user, with limited experience and time, but I'd like to help out.  What's the best way to get started???
<saivann> asac : ping
<saivann> arlan : You can do a lot of things, depending on what you want to do to help the ubuntu community. But first of all, did you have a special interest for mozilla? (we're in mozilla channel)
<asac> arlan: ^^
<asac> saivann: i am on train ;)
<asac> 3G card, yay!
<saivann> asac : Oh, does that mean that it's not the appropriate moment to speak ?
<saivann> asac : Yeah, mobile networks.. so great :)
<asac> saivann: not sure ;)
<asac> i am in a shitty train without any kind of amplifier
<asac> so connection has high latency and already dropped once
<saivann> asac : Oh.. I get it
<saivann> asac : I'll ping another day then ;)
<asac> saivann: but besides from that its a great time ;)
<saivann> I'll ping you*
<asac> saivann: no ... go ahead ;)
<asac> just dont beconfused if i dont reply instantly
<asac> ;)
<saivann> asac : Oh okay! Well I just wanted to ask you some help about bug 232402 and the standalone glue, which I can't get to work
<saivann> asac : Of course :)
<ubottu> saivann: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/232402/+text)
<saivann> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chmsee/+bug/232402
<asac> saivann: how far do you tget?
<ubottu> saivann: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/232402/+text)
<asac> arlan: there are several things you can do
<asac> arlan: one thing is bug triage
<asac> thats a task where you can contribute as little as you want
<asac> while still doing an important contribution
<saivann> asac : I don't understand your question
<asac> saivann: whats your problem with standalone glue :)
<asac> how can i help you?
 * asac reading bug
<asac> arlan: another task that requires a bit more time (but not much) is helping in organizing the extension packaging effort
<saivann> asac : I tried to apply the standalone glue as described in the wiki pages that you gave to me but whatever I try finally ends with configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<saivann> See `config.log' for more details.
<saivann> asac : Is there a existing package that could be a good example for me. I'm pretty sure that I do something wrong
<asac> saivann: CFLAGS=pkg-config is wrong
<asac> saivann: it has to be CFLAGS=`pkg-config ...`
<asac> e.g. note the '`'
<saivann> asac : Ah..
<saivann> asac : ^^
<asac> otherwise the CFLAGS are illegal and the compiler fails on the most basic tasks
<saivann> asac : I try it right now
<asac> so you get "cannot create executable" :)
<asac> (sorry for giving background)
<asac> arlan: still there?
<saivann> asac : In your opinion, should I remove completely "DEB_CONFIGURE_SCRIPT_ENV += LDFLAGS=" -Wl,--as-needed,-rpath,/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9"" ?
<asac> saivann: yes, rpath has to go
<asac> saivann: i am not sure how that variable is used
<asac> maybe you want to add CFLAGS="..." there... but not sure
<saivann> asac : -Wl and --as-needed are not necessary?
<asac> saivann: no ... those are not needed ... but shouldnt hurt to keep
<asac> so just drop ,-rpath ...
<saivann> asac : Ok, trying..
<saivann> asac : With CFLAGS=`pkg-config ...` , build ends with a lot of /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9/lib/libxul.so: undefined reference to `JS_CallFunction'
<saivann> asac : I will try with CFLAGS="pkg-config ..."
<asac> saivann: does chmsee use javascript directly?
<asac> saivann: e.g. is JS_CallFunction used?
<asac> saivann: oh. thats during linking
<asac> saivann: you need pkg-config --libs libxul-embedding-unstable as LDFLAGS i guess
<saivann> asac : Yes, I get a lot of this, like if xulrunner was not found
<armin76> wtf happened so firefox 2.0.0.16 is going to be out on 15th july?
<saivann> asac : Ok I try it
<asac> armin76: annonucement?
<asac> url?
<armin76> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/Firefox_2.0.0.16
<saivann> asac : Is that correct?  :  DEB_CONFIGURE_SCRIPT_ENV += LDFLAGS=" -Wl,--as-needed,--libs libxul-embedding-unstable"
<asac> saivann: nope
<asac> saivann: search the source
<asac> the Makefiles
<asac> there must be some linker tweaking already
<saivann> asac : You mean that we should patch the sources!
<asac> saivann: cant tell without looking as i dont know how chmsee buildsystem works
<asac> saivann: does it use automake?
<saivann> asac : Mmmh..
<asac> e.g. are there Makefile.am?
<saivann> asac : Yes, and configure
<saivann> asac : There's not LDFLAGS in makefile.am yet
<saivann> Makefile.am
<saivann> asac : It uses debhelper
<asac> saivann: search for LIBADD
<asac> in Makefile.am
<saivann> asac : Does not exist either
<saivann> asac : Makefile.am is pretty short! Only 50 lines
<asac> saivann: ok in src/Makefile.am
<asac> there is LDADD
<saivann> asac : However, Makefile.in exists
<asac> that references GECKO_LIBS
<asac> which is certainly defined in configure.in/ac
<asac> saivann: ok look for the gecko checks in there
<asac> (configure.ac)
<asac> you need to add your own there or modify an existing one to use libxul-embedding
<asac> instead of XXX-gtkmozembed
<saivann> in configure.ac, I only have this which contains GECKO :    AC_SUBST(GECKO_LIBS)
<asac> saivann: try to read that file a bit
<asac> PKG_CHECK_MODULES(GECKO, ...)
<asac> defines GECKO_LIBS
<asac> youll figure ;)
<saivann> Ha!!
<saivann>    PKG_CHECK_MODULES(GECKO, $gecko_provider-gtkmozembed, enbale_gecko=yes, enbale_gecko=no)
<asac> saivann: right
<asac> thats wrong for us
<asac> i think the best is to add a new target (e.g. like mozilla) for xul1.9 on top that uses libxul-embedding-unstable
<asac> and then use --with-gecko=xul1.9 in debian/rules
<saivann> asac : Oh I must admit that you lost me about adding a new target, am-I able to take this job in your opinion?
<asac> saivann: not sure. if you want to learn new things (like how configure works)
<asac> this is a great task
<asac> if not, push it away
<asac> oh ... train arrives ;)
<saivann> asac : I like to learn it, but I want to avoid lost work
<asac> cu in 15 minutes or so
<saivann> asac : I right
<asac> have to walk and cant type then ;)
<saivann> asac : Ok, @++ :)
<asac> hehe
 * asac moves
<saivann> ^^
<arlan> asac: Thanks for the information...sorry for the delay...currently at work and was called away.  Thanks for the information!  Will start triage asap and go from there...
<saivann> arlan : Don't hesitate to speak in #ubuntu-bugs, that's the main place to work on bugs
<arlan> good to know!
<saivann> arlan : Bug triaging is a very interesting task that is easy to learn, and if you like it and learn a lot of things about bug triaging, you might become a member of the bug control team and assign priorities
<saivann> arlan : :)
<saivann> arlan : Another good trick is to read the ubuntu wikis (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/) which are generally full of informations about this, and never hesitate to ask questions in ubuntu channels
<asac> arlan: I'd suggest that you concentrate on Incomplete bugs
<asac> for now
<asac> and bring them into Confirmed state
<asac> (or invalid)
<asac> arlan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook
<asac> thats the most compressed form we currently have
<asac> look at it, then go through a bunch of Incomplete bugs against firefox-3.0
<asac> and see if there is missing something in the handbook
<asac> or if you can deal with them
<asac> saivann: arlan: ubuntu-bugs has no real clue yet on mozilla bugs
<asac> so better start here ;)
<asac> arlan: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_
<asac> those are the incomplete bugs
<saivann> asac : Wow, you've been fast
<saivann> asac : I just found that chmsee 1.0.1 is now in intrepid and according to chmsee website, 1.0.1 was a release to fix compatibility with xulrunner 1.9, so I believe that this is already fixed in intrepid
<saivann> asac : I wonder if 1.0.1 could be copied to hardy-proposed, because actual chmsee does not start at all in hardy.
<saivann> asac : Yes, 1.0.1-1ubuntu1 in intrepid is already fixed, uploaded 2 days ago
<arlan> asac: saivann:  thanks much for the assitance!
<asac> saivann: have you tried to build it in hardy?
<asac> saivann: try to upload it a PPA
<asac> if that works we send it to -backports
<asac> and start SRU for hardy-proposed
<saivann> asac : That works, I just tested
<asac> (or at the same time)
<saivann> asac : Is it possible to ask for a SRU even if it's a new upstream release?
<saivann> asac : diffstat seems to show that there has been more than just minor modifications in the code between 1.0.0 and 1.0.1
<asac> saivann: yes. try to do a diff -ur of the orig.tar.gz
<asac> if its comprehensible its ok
<asac> otherwise we can rip the important bits out and add it as a patch
<asac> saivann: paste diffstat please
<saivann> asac : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24543/
<saivann> asac : I built it in hardy using pbuilder (configured with hardy rep)
<saivann> asac : What would be the correct version for a SRU (for my PPA upload)
<asac> saivann: just diff the configure.ac and src/Makefile.am
<asac> and paste that please
<saivann> asac : Ok
<asac> saivann: and gecko-utils
<asac> .cpp/.h
<saivann> asac : http://upload.leservicetechnique.com/diff.tar.gz
<asac> saivann: thats not a diff ;)
<asac> that tarball contains the actual files
<asac> saivann: oh. i see
<asac> i ment one diff in a paste for all ;)
<saivann> asac : Oh, sorry, are the files that I provided sufficient?
<asac> saivann: a bit cumbersome ... but its ok :)
<saivann> ^^ ok
 * saivann translating cumbersome
<asac> saivann: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24549/
<asac> thats how i expected it ;)
<asac> saivann: ok, can you read diffs?
<saivann> asac : In you opinion, what's the better alternative. Patches only for xulrunner compatibility or SRU for 1.0.1
<saivann> asac : Yes
<asac> ok
<asac> saivann: not sure yet.
<asac> saivann: whats the diff of the other .c and .h files?
<asac> saivann: if you look at the diff i pasted, then you can remove the first two hunks from configure
<asac> and the GLADE rename part
<saivann> it starts at line 39
<saivann> asac : Are you asking for the "complete" diff between 1.0.0 and 1.0.1 ?
<asac> gecko utuils is ok ... thats the static glue code
<asac> standalone
<asac> i mean
<asac> saivann: try to use filterdiff ... filter out all the Makefile.in configure and intl-* changes
<asac> that should make the diff comprehensible
<asac> e.g. cat fulldiff.txt  | filterdiff -x*/configure -x*/Makefile.in -x*/intl-* -x*/aclocal.m4
<asac> filterdiff is in patchutils package
<saivann> asac : Yes I have it, I was reading the manpages
<asac> so basically every file that has ridiculous changes in diffstat is subject for removal
<saivann> asac : This is brilliant, I note filterdiff to the useful packaging tools :)
<saivann> asac : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24551/
<asac> great that you like filterdiff ;)
<asac> ok Changelog is probab ly filterable too ;)
<saivann> asac : I love what you learn to me when I try to work on a challenge like this one
<asac> hehe
<saivann> asac : You're right
<asac> saivann: you need to remove more ... it is */intl* and ChangeLog and */*.m4 that i dont care about at least
<asac> anyway i think i can deal with it as it is
<asac> so its basically just copyright and glue code
<asac> plus rename of CHME_ to GLADE_
<saivann> asac : In case you want a proper one : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24553/
<asac> ok so what you want are the files i mentioned (minus the CHME_ GLADE_ rename)
<asac> PLUS
<asac> chmsee-1.0.1/src/chmsee.c
<saivann> asac : Ok
<asac> i think thats a good start
<asac> you can use filterdiff -i*/gecko_utils.* and so on to get the initial bits you want
<asac> so configurea.ac + Makefile.am + gecko_utils.* + chmsee.c
<saivann> So should I create a patch which will be based on 1.0.1 version of gecko_utils.*, chmsee.c, configure.ac and MakeFile.am?
<saivann> And propose it for SRU
<asac> saivann: start with the complete diff ... extract a smaller patch with just the changes i mentioned
<asac> by using filterdiff ... and then the editor ;)
<saivann> asac : Yes... that makes sense
<asac> if you have that patch we should test it and then submit as SRU backport ;)
<saivann> asac : I do it right now
<asac> but lets first get this patch and go on from there
<asac> as the packaging side needs a few more tricks i have to tell you ;)
<asac> maybe we miss a hunk here, but you can probably redo the procedure after adding the missing part ;)
<saivann> asac : Yes of course, we're working in the good direction
<asac> and while you are at it look at the gecko_utils.cpp chnges to understand the code requirements of the standalone glue
<asac> (and try to understand how configure.ac was patched to support libxul-embedding)
<saivann> asac : I must admit that even if I know the purpose of the standalone glue, I still don't understand how it works, but I'm always looking at the code.
<asac> saivann: the how can be arbitrarily complex
<asac> saivann: i can tell you more about this later ;)
<asac> (give a shallow view)
<asac> in the end the standalone glue is a ugly hack to reduce system dependencies of standalone binaries that want to use xulrunner ;)
<saivann> asac : I tend to believe you :) And it's even harder to understand it for me because I'm not talking in my native language here
<saivann> asac : I do understand that part of the puzzle ;)
<asac> hehe ... not mine either ;)
<saivann> asac : Really?!
<asac> german
<saivann> asac : Wow :) That's cool, english is a good compatible-language
<asac> well. quite related, right
<asac> saivann: anyway, since i am not a native speaker it might happen that i really talk incomprehensible things ... so ask  ;)
<saivann> asac : Of course, I would say the same about me ;)
<asac> let me know when you have our " minimal patch" ;)
<[reed]> asac: ok
<saivann> asac : you told me that -	@CHMSEE_LIBS@ \
<saivann> +	@GLADE_LIBS@ \ can be removed from the patch?
<[reed]> asac: do you know if an emergency update is being pushed for Pidgin?
<saivann> asac : Ok, that should not be too long
<asac> [reed]: whats up with pdigin?
<asac> (sorry, i might be a bit uninformed)
<fta> FIREFOX_2_0_0_16_RELEASE
<[reed]> bug 244591
<asac> saivann: do you know how to edit patches?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244591 in pidgin "Cannot connect to ICQ ("The client version you are using is too old.")" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244591
<fta> FIREFOX_3_0_1_RELEASE
<[reed]> I just found the bug
<[reed]> reading now :)
<asac> saivann: e.g. how to adapt the hunk header if you remove lines
 * asac reads bug
<asac> [reed]: from the comments i think its properly dealt with already
<saivann> asac : I only know how to remove complete hunks without causing problem to the patch, but if you want to teach me (and have the time for it), I would be glad to be your student
<asac> pitti and seb128 are on it so should go out quick
<asac> saivann: use emacs ;)
<saivann> asac : As simple as that :)
<asac> saivann: anyway ... if you remove a normal line, substract one from both length fields
<saivann> asac : Before all, should I remove  -	@CHMSEE_CFLAGS@ \ +	@GLADE_CFLAGS@ \
<asac> saivann: if you remove a + line, substract one from the right side length
<asac> for - the left side length
<saivann> asac : Ok, logicall
<asac> saivann: yes the GLADE rename has to go from Makefile patch too
<asac> saivann: at best keep backups of the original small patch
<asac> in case your edits break the patch ;)
<asac> [reed]: 3.0.1 when?
<[reed]> builds starting today, I think?
<saivann> asac : "GLADE rename has to go from Makefile patch too" does that mean that I should remove or keep these lines in the patch?
<[reed]> week or two?
<asac> [reed]: this non-sync release approach will definitly cause a mess advisory wise :)
<armin76> asac: 15 july says the wiki page
<armin76> same as 2.0.0.16
<[reed]> maybe they are going out the same day
<[reed]> I've been too busy lately
<[reed]> :(
<asac> ok, so hopefully 2.0.0.16 is not an emergency release, but a get-back-in-sync push
<armin76> asac: http://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/Firefox_3.0.1 http://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/Firefox_2.0.0.16
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/rss/rss-mozilla-tags.rss
<saivann> asac : So far, here's the patch : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24554/
<asac> hmm ... so far no bug queries linked from 3.0.01 release page
<asac> fta: i would take the tags a source for starting to produce origs from. they move tags in the past :(
<asac> saivann: yeah. configure.ac has still GLADE rename at top, but i guess you know
<fta> asac, yep, that's FIREFOX_3_0_1_BUILD1 in fact
<asac> fta: no ;) ... what i mean is that they used cvs admin to move tags in the past :)
<fta> my rss feed shows 'new' or 'updated'
<saivann> asac : Ok, removing..
<fta> so i know when they move tags
<saivann> Oh, I'll be away for the next 30-40 minutes
<asac> fta: if they use that procedure
<asac> lets hope they do
<asac> but i wouldnt be too shocked if someone forgets about it ;)
<asac> ok ... i am afk for 30 minutes i guess
<saivann> asac : Before I go, I think that we should also update default-prefs-xulrunner.js (which is empty in 1.0.0 and not in 1.0.1)
<asac> saivann: most likely yes
<saivann> asac : Ok, I will add this to the patch when I'll be back
<saivann> asac : Thanks for your support
 * saivann is away
<asac> fta: when do we want to put 3.1 in universe?
<fta> by itself, it's already usable, but without addons.
<fta> could be now, or when we have a ppa with addons bumped to 3.1
<asac> yeah. i think there wont be real refactoring and breakage as 3.1 is supposed to be a mini cycle
<Volans> back
<fta> http://dilbert.com/animation/comic/2008-07-01/
<saivann> asac : I'm back and working on the patch..
<asac> saivann: rock!
<saivann> asac : Do you know how to adjust the head of a hunk? Ex. @@ -24,64 +23,41 @@
<saivann> asac : Because I need to remove ~20 lines at the beginning of the patch
<asac> saivann: follow the rules i outlined above
<asac> remove a normal line ... substract one from both
<asac> e.g. ,63 ,40
<asac> remove a minus line will remove just from left
<asac> e.g. ,63
<asac> removing a + line needs adjustment onright side only
<asac> e.g. ,40
<saivann> asac : Ok! I get it..
<saivann> asac : and the number before the virgule? 24,64 becomes 24,63, but what 24 represent in this?
<asac> ,64 is the length of the hunk with all the - lines
<asac> ,41 the length with all the + lines :)
<asac> i think the - and plus in front just indicate that its the source and the target
<asac> -24, means line 24 in the source
<asac> you usually dont need to adapt that
<saivann> asac : Ok.. Ok!
 * saivann continue is works
 * saivann continues *his* works
<saivann> asac : Well if my understanding is good, I will have to change 24 too because I will remove the first 20 lines of the patch
<asac> saivann: patch might be smart enought to detect the offset
<asac> if so you can update the lines by just diffing the results again ;)
<saivann> asac : Yeah... sounds easier
<asac> saivann: the diff mode of emacs is quite powerful and allows you do to a bunch of things. consider to look at it at some point (not now ;))
<asac> there probably exists something similar for vim
<asac> not sure about other editors ;)
<asac> for instsance in emacs you can split hunks
<asac> so you could split this one and remove the first out of the split :)
<saivann> asac : I installed emacs and tryed it but I did not understand how to work with patches during the ~2 minutes I tried it
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<asac> look when you have more time
<asac> not everything at one
<asac> oce
<asac> once
<fta> woo, big!  Get:56 http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe openarena-data 0.7.7-1 [280MB]
<asac> yeah
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-03
<saivann> asac : I'm trying to build to see if my patch apply correctly and the patch system here is dpatch. While building, I get this error : applying patch 04_xulrunner1.9_glue to ./ ...patch: **** malformed patch at line 80: @@ -96,29 +72,28 @@
<saivann> asac : current patch : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24562/
<saivann> asac : At this point in the patch, no tricky modifications has been made
<saivann> asac : I wonder if dpatch needs a space before each hunks
<asac> saivann: no ... malformed usually means that you have the numbers wrong
<asac> could be that you miss a space somewhere ;)
<saivann> asac : Oh! That makes sense! I forgot to add 11.. thanks
<asac> but you should never remove anything else than complete lines
<saivann> asac : I switched back to the patch without modifications in the first lines and I still get the same error for line 280
<saivann> asac : default-prefs-libxul.js does not exist, it is suposed to be created by that patch
<saivann> asac : but dpatch does not seem to share that point of view
<saivann> asac : Is there something missing, like @only_in_patch2
<asac> saivann: how did you add the default-*js file to the patch?
<saivann> asac : I just copied the hunk from the complete diff
<saivann> asac : default-*js exist in 1.0.1 so it was in the original diff
<asac> saivann: not sure without looking. try to remove hunk by hunk until you find the intruder
<asac> double check that you dont miss a line break at the end of some patch
<asac> the original filterdiff patch should work
<saivann> Ah right.. missing break lines, that seems to work now
<asac> hehe
<saivann> asac : Bad new.. using the same rules file as 1.0.1 (with correct FLAGS), I still get a lot of /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9b5/lib/libxul.so: undefined reference to `JS_RemoveRoot'
<saivann>  when I try to build in hardy
<saivann> The package build-depends on xulrunner-1.9-dev
<asac> saivann: right. we are not there yet
<asac> saivann: now you have a minimal xulrunner-1.9 patch
<asac> what you dont have is a patch that applies all the autoconf/make changes
<saivann> asac : Oh, right
<asac> so thats the next step
<asac> saivann: is there a 99_autoXXX patch already?
<saivann> asac : Actual patch still contains not necessary stuff
<saivann> asac : no
<asac> saivann: yeah. you can clean this afterwards.
<asac> lets get through the process
<saivann> asac : The patch applies correctly from now :)
<saivann> asac : Great! I'm ready to continue
<asac> you use dpatch-edit-patch to create a new patch that gets applied at the end of the patchset
<asac> saivann: its dpatch right?
<asac> read manpatch of that tool ;)
<saivann> asac : yes, the build system use dpatch
<asac> so when you are in "edit" mode you run the required autotools
<saivann> asac : Ok
<asac> not sure what that is
<asac> in worst case you just run autoreconf -i -f
<asac> when in edit mode and exit the mode to produce a full update
<saivann> asac : Do you mean man dpatch?
<asac> saivann: no dpatch-edit-patch ;)
<saivann> asac : I'm not sure but it seems to works like the cdbs patch edit tool
<asac> yes
<asac> saivann: you can use that two most likely ;)
<asac> i found that cdbs-edit-tools has more bugs though ;)
<asac> -patch
<saivann> asac : Oh I get it, I will use kind of sed command on all makefiles?
<saivann> asac : And then save the patch
<saivann> hehe :)
<asac> saivann: no, you just run the autotools
<saivann> asac : I just type "autotools" and then "exit" ?
<asac> like the autoreconf i suggested above
<saivann> asac : autoreconf and autotools are still unknown to me, where can I find more information?
<asac> saivann: autotools is just a word for a bunch of autoXXXX commands
<asac> autoreconf is quite simple helper that runs the autoXXX commands in right order for you
<asac> maybe you just need to run autoconf, but autoreconf should be safe ;) ... though a bit brute force-like
<asac> name the patch 99_autoreconf if you use autoreconf ;)
<saivann> asac : Ok I will try "autoconf" first :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> saivann: well at best try autoreconf first as this will most likely work
<asac> then you can try autoconf later and i can bail out :-D
<asac> good excercise
<asac> :)
<saivann> asac : Ok :P
<saivann> asac : autoreconf fails with error code 1 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24570/
<asac> saivann: does the source ship a autogen.sh ?
<saivann> looking..
<saivann> asac : Yes
<asac> can you run that? sh autogen.sh ?
<asac> or does it give you problems too
<asac> in case it auto starts configure, abort
<saivann> asac : Strangely, same errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24573/
<asac> saivann: is libtool package installed?
<saivann> asac : The source is un-touched, changes has been made in debian folder only
<saivann> asac : on my computer?
<asac> yes
<asac> aclocal must succeed
<asac> otherwise you miss a package
<saivann> asac : It was not, however, I installed it and tried again without success
<saivann> asac : Mmh, is there any way to have some clues about which package is missing?
<asac> saivann: whats the error now?
<asac> aclocal should not print AM_PROG_LIBTOOL error if you have libtool installed
<saivann> asac : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24574/
<asac> saivann: do you have all build dependencies of that package installed?
<asac> that would be a good start i guess ;)
<saivann> asac : Ok then I should install glib, gtk, chmlib, etc.
<asac> chmlib wont exist
<asac> but run sh autogen.sh
<asac> then it should work
<asac> saivann: install build-dependencies ;)
<asac> sudo apt-get build-dep PACKAGENAME
<saivann> asac : Sorry
<saivann> asac : I did remember that command, it's installing now
<saivann> :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> welcome
<saivann> asac : since build-deps are installed, only AM_PATH_CHMLIB gives a error
<asac> saivann: right. use sh autogen.sh
<asac> did you use that?
<saivann> asac : No I was still using autoreconf
<asac> look at the output ... it uses aclocal -I m4 ... which means it looks for its _own_ m4 files
<asac> so that will give you that macro ;)
<asac> done
<saivann> asac : autogen.sh seems to have executed successfully
<asac> AM_PATH_CHMLIB == macro ;)
<asac> saivann: congrats :)
<saivann> asac : Thanks :D
<asac> saivann: the definition for that  macro is in the m4/ directory if you care
<asac> saivann: ok if you have created a 99_autogen_sh.dpatch .. chances are high that things work ... if not completely at least somehow
<asac> it will break if you have forgotten to remove some GLADE rename things for sure
<asac> saivann: oh. i think you have to add that patch manually to 00list
<asac> but not sure
<saivann> asac : Yeah I'm looking at it
<asac> i have a bad opinion about dpatch and avoid to use it ;)
<saivann> asac : There is still GLADE renaming things in my patch which I did not succed to remove..
<saivann> asac : ..Well I'm not an expert, but I prefer other patch systems too at this point
<asac> saivann: for now you can fix it by just making
<asac> + CHMSE
<asac> - CHMSE
<asac> :)
<asac> as a trick;)
<asac> just make the patch do nothing so you dont have to care about the hunk bounds ;)
<saivann> asac : Haha, yeah that's simple, but ugly :P
<asac> saivann: you can clean up later
<asac> but certainly before upload ;)
<asac> hehe
<saivann> asac : I agree :)
<saivann> asac : Ok let's try this
<asac> ha ... i already have almost 30 posts in the forums ;)
<asac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797059&page=9
<saivann> asac : :)
<saivann> asac : Unfortunately.. still the same /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9b5/lib/libxul.so: undefined reference to `JS_RemoveRoot'
<asac> saivann: check that the linker flags are there
<asac> e.g. see if you see XPCOM_GLUE in the compile line
<asac> and -lxpcomglue
<saivann> asac : I confirm : DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS += --with-gecko=libxul
<asac> saivann: if thats the new --with-gecko?
<saivann> asac : No and it's not in the 1.0.1 either
<asac> saivann: use the --with-gecko from 1.0.1
<saivann> asac : I used the same rules file as 1.0.1, which use DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS += --with-gecko=libxul
<asac> saivann: yeah. look at what the compiler spit out and if it had the xpcomglue linker flags
<saivann> asac : you speak about the configure.ac or Makefile.am??
<saivann> asac : Or about the build logs?
<asac> saivann: about what you see on the command line right before it fails
<asac> thtas basically the compile command used
<saivann> asac : Ok, I'm looking to save build logs
<asac> saivann: if you see something like -DXPCOMGLUE and -lxpcomglue in there then its probably right
<asac> and we are likely missing some other hunk which i might have missed
<saivann> asac : cd . && CC="cc" CXX="g++" CFLAGS="-g -O2 -g -Wall -O2" CXXFLAGS="-g -O2 -g -Wall -O2" CPPFLAGS="" LDFLAGS="-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions" LDFLAGS=" -Wl,--as-needed" /tmp/buildd/chmsee-1.0.0/./configure --build=x86_64-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr --includedir="\${prefix}/include" --mandir="\${prefix}/share/man" --infodir="\${prefix}/share/info" --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var --libexecdir="\${prefix}/lib/chmsee" --di
<saivann> sable-maintainer-mode --disable-dependency-tracking --srcdir=.   --with-gecko=libxul
<saivann> asac : I found the word lxpcomglue 2 times in the build logs, but not DXPCOMGLUE
<saivann> I come back in 2 seconds
<asac> saivann: sorry ... XPCOM_GLUE
<asac> most likely -DXPCOM_GLUE :)
<asac> like what you get with pkg-config --cflags libxul-embedding
<asac> and pkg-config --libs libxul-embedding
<saivann> back
<saivann> asac : DXPCOM_GLUE, XPCOM_GLUE, pkg-config --libs libxul-embedding, none of them are in build logs
<asac> saivann: thats bad
<asac> that means that the configure.ac changes are not applied
<saivann> asac : Not really?..
<asac> nope
<asac> saivann: double check that the 99_autogen patch is in 00list
<saivann> asac : I looked at the build logs and the patches are reported to be applied
<asac> autogen too?
<saivann> asac : Yes it is, and build logs says that it was applied during build process
<saivann> asac : 99_autogen contains a huge amount of changes, made by autogen in dpatch edit
<asac> saivann: ok check that GECKO_CFLAGS and GECKO_LIBS are properly set in config.status
<saivann> asac : config.status, I can't find that file in sources
<asac> saivann: nothats in the build directory
<asac> not sources
<saivann> config.guess, config.h.in, config.sub
<asac> thats the result of configure basically
<saivann> asac : Oh, then that file appears after configure is executed?
<asac> yes
<asac> in the build tree
<asac> keep that tree
<asac> work in there ;)
<saivann> asac : s,@GECKO_CFLAGS@,|#_!!_#|-fshort-wchar -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/unstable -I/usr/include/nspr   -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9 -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/commandhandler -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/content -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/dom -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/find -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/gfx -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/gtkembedmoz -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/locale -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/p
<saivann> ref -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/string -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/webbrwsr -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/xpcom -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/xpconnect,g
<asac> that looks wrong
<asac> thats still mozilla-gtkmozembed
<asac> not libxul
<saivann> asac : s,@GECKO_LIBS@,|#_!!_#|-L/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9/lib -lxpcomglue_s -lxul -lxpcom -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lpthread -ldl  ,g
<asac> saivann: yeah thats wrong too
<asac> thats the dependent glue
<saivann> asac : Wait, I will try to update my pbuilder environment. After all, xulrunner has been updated
<asac> so most likely the configure.ac patch is not properly applied in our 99_auto patch
<asac> or the configure flags we pass from rules are wrong
<asac> saivann: no that shouldnt be the problem here
<asac> (e.g. outdated xulrunner ) :)
<saivann> asac : No, that's my error, I'm was not working on the patched tree, wait, I will give you the right values
<asac> k
<saivann> asac : s,@GECKO_CFLAGS@,|#_!!_#|-fshort-wchar -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/unstable -I/usr/include/nspr   -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9 -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/commandhandler -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/content -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/dom -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/find -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/gfx -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/gtkembedmoz -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/locale -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/p
<saivann> ref -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/string -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/webbrwsr -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/xpcom -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/xpconnect,g
<saivann> s,@GECKO_LIBS@,|#_!!_#|-L/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9/lib -lxpcomglue_s -lxul -lxpcom -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lpthread -ldl  ,g
<asac> still the same
<asac> check config.log
<saivann> asac : I see, and now that's with patches applied
<asac> yeah. so either configure doesnt have our changes
<saivann> asac : Right!! We did not patch configure!
<asac> well, there is no or ;)
<asac> saivann: 99_autogen patch should
<saivann> asac : ah.
<asac> try lsdiff debian/patches/99_*
<saivann> asac : I have config.log, what do you want to search in this file?
<asac> saivann: for GECKO_CFLAGS
<asac> :)
<saivann> asac : pkg_cv_GECKO_CFLAGS='-fshort-wchar -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/unstable -I/usr/include/nspr  '
<saivann> pkg_cv_GECKO_LIBS='-L/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9/lib -lxpcomglue_s -lxul -lxpcom -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lpthread -ldl  '
<asac> thats wrong
<asac> maybe ther eis --with-gecko ?
<asac> in the log?
<saivann> asac : Is lsdiff suposed to find if patches has been applied?
<asac> list the files affected by a patch
<asac> so configure should be in there ;)
<saivann> asac : It is
<saivann> asac : In build logs, --with-gecko is at the end of the LDFLAGS :
<saivann> LDFLAGS=" -Wl,--as-needed" /tmp/buildd/chmsee-1.0.0/./configure --build=x86_64-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr --includedir="\${prefix}/include" --mandir="\${prefix}/share/man" --infodir="\${prefix}/share/info" --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var --libexecdir="\${prefix}/lib/chmsee" --disable-maintainer-mode --disable-dependency-tracking --srcdir=.   --with-gecko=libxul
<asac> that looks ok
<asac> in config.log you have to hunt why libxul-embedding-unstable is not used
<asac> even though --with-gecko=libxul is set
<saivann> ...
<saivann> I really don't understand why if we use the same files as 1.0.1
<saivann> Except of course... is it possible that autogen.sh does not update files correctly?
<saivann> asac : would that be possible?
<asac> i doubt that
<saivann> oh.. autogen.sh is pretty short
<asac> however, the patch is most likely broken. you can try to look in configure file and asee if the changes we did for configure.ac are there
<asac> in any case night has to come here
<asac> sorry that it ended up harder than expected
<asac> but the procedure is good for other stuff for sure
 * asac off
<asac> not saying that you should stop now ;)
<saivann> asac : Oh you go? Good night ;) Thanks for the time to spent with me, I will continue to search
<saivann> asac : And well this is not your fault if this package is frustrating ;)
<saivann> asac : I don't want to give false hopes, but I think that I found the problem! Working..
<saivann> asac : I successfully applied the standalone glue! I'm still stuck with FTBFS problems with libltool and working around this.
<saivann> asac : When you have time for it, I still have a FTBFS but standalone glue works, here's the current package : http://upload.leservicetechnique.com/bugs/chmsee_1.0.0-1ubuntu1~hardy1.tar.gz
<saivann> asac : build logs : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24635/
 * saivann off
<gnomefreak> asac: you up yet?
 * gnomefreak wonders if we get redirected to new wiki
<gnomefreak> I have finished with the roadmap wiki for now. Let me know if you want something added or have ideas for it. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Roadmap
<gnomefreak> or maybe i should use mozillateam/roadmap/todolist but its fine for now
<gnomefreak> also i cant get sound now :( volume control everything is enabled(not muted) :(
<asac> gnomefreak: yes?
<gnomefreak> yes?
<asac> saivann: yeah. that look quite good
<asac> saivann: what was the problem?
<gnomefreak> that email about the dates is hardewr than it was needed adn why did the dates in each section not match any other dates on attachment
<gnomefreak> are these the dates? 20-07-2008
<gnomefreak> 31-08-2008
<gnomefreak> 19-10-2008
<gnomefreak> 23-11-2008
<gnomefreak> 04-01-2008
<asac> reconnect
<asac> well more a disconnect ;)
<asac_> bad thing
<asac_> shaky connection
<asac_> gnomefreak: i think at the bottom of the mail there are the actual release dates
<asac_> err, meeting dates
<gnomefreak> asac_: not sure but i will ask volan(spelling) or wait for him to reply. if the last ones are it what the hell do the other ones hav eto do?
<asac__> argh
<asac__> reconnected again
<asac__> gnomefreak: those are the mails we send out
<asac__> with the dates _when_ they are send
<asac__> (e.g. the preannonucements)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
 * gnomefreak needs a smoke. i havent fallen asleep yet and its not 4:49am
<asac> gnomefreak: i doubt that you fall asleep if sit infront of the computer ;)
<asac> or smoke a cigarette
<gnomefreak> asac: almost fell asleep while smoking my eyes kept closing and i thought they were open :(
<asac> gnomefreak: then lay down and sleep ;)
<asac> thats simple
<gnomefreak> asac: i will soon
<asac> i mean if the eyes keep closing you will just fade a away
<gnomefreak> i would like to get sound working first
<asac> haha
<asac> thats your problem then ;)... dont complain about a lack of sleep
<gnomefreak> something changed maybe alsa or default card/driver or something adn the one person that knew didnt answer me
<gnomefreak> persia > gnomefreak: cat /proc/asound/cards  Notice the new  device.  Change your default.  Ask Hobbsee for  details :)
<gnomefreak> me doesnt understand since you cant edit that file
<gnomefreak> hobbsee had left right before that comment
<gnomefreak> asac: so you know anything about this new device?
<asac> sound issues are not in my field of expertise
<asac> i'd love to get rid of all sound ;)
<gnomefreak> i kind oif like music while working more so working on wikis
<gnomefreak> asac: feel free to take a look at our roadmap wiki and add so other topics (or giv eme a list and i will. so far there is = TO DO = and == assigned tasks == and == unassigned tasks ==
<gnomefreak> ok im off to bed ill ask crimsun if we see eachother in one of the channels
 * gnomefreak cant keep eyes open
<saivann> asac : I'll probabl be there in ~4 hours, during the current day
<asac> kk
<saivann> asac : ping
<asac> saivann: yeah .. more or less here
<saivann> asac : I'm here for 5 hours
<asac> saivann: whats up? i read that you managed to get it done mostly
<saivann> asac : Yes! I found the problem which was in autoreconf patch, which is now correct. Now I still have FTBFS for another reason, see build logs here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24635/
<saivann> asac : I don't know if you can help me at this point..
<asac> saivann: i think you have to run intltoolize -f -c and include the changes in the autogen patch
<asac> not sure why its not in the autgen.sh
<saivann> asac : autogen.sh contains this : libtoolize -c --automake
<saivann> ho. ok
<asac> found something?
<saivann> asac : No, not yet, but I will try what you suggest right now
<asac> saivann: maybe -f is just missing in autogen.sh
<asac> i think it omits the update if it thinks that all files are in place
<saivann> asac : autoget.sh use libtoolize -c --automake but not intltoolize -f -c
<asac> saivann: add an -f
<saivann> asac : Ok
<asac> bug 245184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245184 in network-manager "[NM-0.7] nm-connection-editor fails to set/read certificates settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245184
<armin76> bumb
 * armin76 blames asac 
<asac> armin76: there is nothing left to bumb
<armin76> asac: xulrunner :P
<saivann> asac : Does not FTBFS anymore, you're a genius
<asac> saivann: you are quite smart too
<asac> saivann: others dont get that far ... no matter what i do ;)
<saivann> asac : Really, it's not kind of encouraging words? :P
<asac> armin76: xulrunner is fresh and great ... we are far ahead of everyone
<armin76> thank you thank you :D
<armin76> asac: 1.8?
<asac> saivann: its encouraging that you fixed it ;)
<asac> armin76: oh :) ... its not in ubuntu, but universe
<saivann> asac : Thanks :) I'm glad to have worked until the end. I'm going to test the package now
<asac> saivann: yeah. enjoy ;)
<saivann> :)
 * asac has no idea what chmsee does ;(
<asac> saivann: let me know when you attache a) the minimal patch + b) the complete debdiff to the bug
<asac> so i can test and sponsor
<saivann> asac : Ok, it should not be too long, I'm looking to be sure that I don't forget anything
<saivann> asac : chmsee is a good tool to open .chm files (it's a common help file format used by many programs, and opened by the help center in Windows XP)
<asac> saivann: take your time ;)
<saivann> asac : I want to build it in my PPA before, just a precaution
<asac> sure
<asac> its good to have for SRUs anyway
<asac> saivann: remember to lower the version by appending ~saivann1
<asac> or something to the package revision
<saivann> asac : Yes, I added ~ppa1 :) As I do normally
<asac> good
<saivann> asac : And I will create the patch with hardy-proposed in the changelog
<asac> top
<saivann> asac : For the patch, chmsee_1.0.0-1ubuntu1~hardy1 is the good version name I guess?
<asac> usually we dont use codenames, but versions
<asac> e.g. 8.04.1
<asac> (for 1 revision of 8.04 backports
<asac> )
<saivann> So : chmsee_1.0.0-1ubuntu1~8.04.1 ?
<saivann> asac
<asac> bug 245184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245184 in network-manager "[NM-0.7] nm-connection-editor fails to set/read certificates settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245184
<saivann> asac : So is chmsee_1.0.0-1ubuntu1~8.04.1 correct?
<asac> looks good
<asac> or ubuntu0.8.04.1 :)
<asac> whatever you prefer
<saivann> ubuntu0.* ? Shouldn't we keep the existing *1ubuntu1* ?
<asac> saivann: where does 1ubuntu1 exist?
<asac> in intrepid we hvae 1.0.1 iirc
<saivann> asac : Current hardy version is : chmsee_1.0.0-1ubuntu1
<asac> saivann: oh. then its wrong
<asac> it has to be _higher_
<asac> ~ == lower ;)
<saivann> asac : Oh!
<saivann> asac : That's right :P I did not think about that
<saivann> asac  Ok then chmsee_1.0.0-1ubuntu1.8.04.1 would be correct?
<asac> i think so
<saivann> asac : Thanks, and sorry I got a phone so I was not very active on the channel
<saivann> asac : Before I open the SRU bug, can you review the patch? http://upload.leservicetechnique.com/bugs/chmsee_1.0.0-1ubuntu1.8.04.1.debdiff
<asac> saivann: is there a bug for the desktop thing?
<asac> if not either open one, or be more verbose so archive admin can understand whats going on and why this is suitable for a SRU
<saivann> asac : Ok
<asac> saivann: and maybe tell more about what you did in rules: e.g. drop -rpath in favour of standalone glue + use --with-gecko=libuxl... to use standalone glue
<asac> + whatever you did
<asac> the patch itself looks great
<saivann> asac : If I give more details in the SRU bug report instead of the changelog, would it be ok?
<asac> if the .desttop files are not required just drop the changes
<asac> saivann: well. you currently have two of four entries linked to bugs
<saivann> asac : I believe that I will drop the .desktop file since it does not cause issues in up-to-date hardy, and since it's already fixed in intrepid
<asac> saivann: right
<asac> drop that
<asac> and wrap the debian/rules changes in a changelog entry for xulrunner 1.9 support
<asac> which is most likely bug 2044..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 2044 in whereami "whereami does not uninstall cleanly" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2044
<saivann> asac : Ok, I do this
<asac> actually i would use only one bug: "xulrunner 1.9 support" and dupe the others into that
<asac> then just make changelog read: + xulrunner 1.9 support
<asac>  - debian/rules: use --with-gecko=libxul... and drop -rpath LDFLAGS
<asac>  - debian/patches/....: do this
<asac>  - debian/patches/....: do that ;)
<asac> first line with (LP: #XXXX)
<saivann> asac : What about this : http://upload.leservicetechnique.com/bugs/chmsee_1.0.0-1ubuntu1.8.04.1.debdiff
<fta> SEAMONKEY_1_1_11_RELEASE
<asac> saivann: thats ok
<saivann> asac : Oh thanks, I uploaded the patch to the bug report
<asac> bug #232402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232402 in chmsee "xulrunner 1.9 support for chmsee 1.0.0" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232402
<asac> saivann: attach a debdiff with filtered out autogen
<asac> too
<asac> i will ack it then
<saivann> asac : But the patch doesn't work without autogen, are sure that you want this?
<asac> yes
<asac> for review
<saivann> asac : Ok, I do it right now
<asac> just say that its filtered out for brevity
<asac> nobody really wants to read the autofiles changes ;)
<saivann> asac : thanks for showing me filterdiff ;)
<saivann> asac : Attached
<marcus_> quick question: can I get at this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/flock/flock.head/files/fta%40sofaraway.org-20080608215313-8sy67d8oualhhh3h?file_id=debian-20080603204533-7sw9230101gige8g-1
<marcus_> via svn or cvs?
<marcus_> thanks.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-04
<marcus_> Let me try again. I'm Marcus, from Flock. I'm trying to get the Ubuntu packaging files for Flock, so I can try building it on my own machine.
<marcus_> Is there a place I can get a tar or something of these files?
<[reed]> marcus: use bzr?
<saivann> asac : I just wanted to say you another thank you for the time you invested with me in the chmsee fix. Working with you is very instructive.
<asac> hi
<asac> jcastro: there?
<asac> saivann: welcome. just keep up the good work
<Venus_Mars> hi asac
<asac> hi
<xionox> Hi!
<xionox> Asac, can I talk to you few minutes ?
<asac> xionox: why not? :)
<xionox> you haven't respond yesterday :)
<xionox> You remember me ?
<asac> xionox: i remember your nick ;)
<asac> i dont remember the topic - without digging deep in my brain - sorry
<xionox> it is a good start :p
<asac> i had a shay connection yesterday so maybe you send a msg here while i was reconnecting
<asac> shaky
<asac> donnt have a message from you in this channel yesterday
<xionox> I'll do an internship during the summer at mozilla europe
<asac> now i remember ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<asac> but havent received a message yesterday
<xionox> I start working monday
<xionox> it was just a little private "Hi!"
<asac> xionox: cool
<asac> so did we decide yet on what you will work?
<asac> i think we talked about some simple task to start with and then go on to godlike things ;)
<xionox> yes, exactly
<xionox> So I was thinking that we could talk a little bit of that
<xionox> getting agree on some ideas
<asac> xionox: you still remember the ideas we had?
<xionox> you talk about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashExperienceIntrepid
<asac> xionox: do you still have the other points i mentioned? i think i suggested a few simple tasks from some different areas
<asac> otherwise: what date did we chat?
<asac> there might be irclogs
<xionox> I don't realy remember
<xionox> and date....
<xionox> :s
<xionox>  simple tasks about integration of firefox ?
<xionox> i've proposed a kind of Kill firefox button in the "Firefox is already running" dialog
<asac> xionox: ah ... the other things was "safe" upgrading
<xionox> ok
<xionox> what prerequisites I have to know ?
<asac> ok ... can you create a wiki page for you on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<asac> i would then add the points to that page
<asac> e.g. like wiki.ubuntu.com/AlexanderSack
<asac> just with your name
<asac> xionox: let me know when you have that site up
<asac> my ideas start come back ;)
<xionox> With name or nickname ?
<asac> xionox: we usually use real name there
<asac> (and name the nick on that page)
<xionox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArzhelYounsi
<xionox> I'll write a presentation later if you want to
<asac> xionox: i added a few things that are most likely not comprehensible for outsiders
<asac> Ill add a few more and clean up
<asac> have to take a break and then hav a phone conference
<xionox> ok
<xionox> thanks
<xionox> i'll read that
<xionox> see you later ;)
<asac> fta2: where is prism upstream hosted?
<asac> the vcs
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-05
<gnomefreak> are we using -mozillasquad for m-e-d?
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree hardy backports
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.124.0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<gnomefreak> very large email sent to mailing list for feedback.
 * gnomefreak has bad feeling i wont have GUI tomorrow but oh well will have to fix it than
<Volans> asac: perhaps are you there?
<Volans> I have sent a mail to you ;) bye
<Jazzva> asac, fta2: I'm back and started working on Extensions wiki. Is it ok if I move LargeScaleMaintenance from w.u.c/MT/Firefox3Extensions/ to MT/Extensions/? Or do you want me to leave it where it is?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-06
<gnomefreak> why doesnt ddebs repos have multiverse or restricted debugging packages (are they strickly built with the package as a rule?
<gnomefreak> another stupid question. why did i just hear firefox is going to beable to add repos to sources.list file (it would need root adn running firefox as root is bad
<gnomefreak> asac: fta2 adding this to address apt://ubuntu-restricted-extras will cause another app to start to allow you to edit sources.list file do you know about this and what app is it :(
<Volans> gnomefreak: from "ps fax" ->  /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/apturl apt://ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gnomefreak> thought it was apturl
<Volans> this is the script that show me an alert box with the text: install additional software? and it is not localized the message itself
<gnomefreak> no but it is apturl that is running it
<stek79_> Hi guys, is there anyone willing to speak about Firefox 3 performance?
<gnomefreak> stek79_: not likely today (im trying to get out for the day) and noone else is really here other than Volans and i think hes workiong on something else atm
<Volans> I'm there if needed stek79_ but I don't have made any FF3 performance test
<stek79_> hello guys! It's the first time for me here on ubuntu channels
<stek79_> first of all let me say congrats for the great work
<stek79_> I would like to speak about a bug we have on launchpad, regarding ff3 slowness in gmail
<Volans> what bug? just tell bug number
<stek79_> I made some performance tests, as you can see in the bug 217580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217580 in xulrunner-1.9 "Slow performance with Gmail" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217580
<stek79_> yes
<Volans> there is a fix committed as I see...
<stek79_> as I stated in the thread, I'm willing to try to take some measurements and track this down
<stek79_> I have hardy updated but the slowness is still there, as you can see also from other reports
<stek79_> basically my CPU goes to 100% during a simple scrolling
<stek79_> 50% is taken by FF
<stek79_> the other 50% by Xorg
<stek79_> as you can see from my top measuerements
<Volans> mmmh at first sight is not a simple trick and I see that asac have worked on it, I think that is better if you talk with him, usually he is there on working day for many hours
<stek79_> perhaps we can use a profiler to track this down?
<gnomefreak> fix commited doesnt mean it is fixed it just means its being worked on for most part
<Volans> gnomefreak: I have read that now that the fix doesn't work for all
<stek79_> yes, Alexander worked on this issue
<gnomefreak> its possible
<gnomefreak> stek79_: is this the classifer bug?
 * gnomefreak looks
<stek79_> no, the url.classifier bug is related to great IO activity, I have had this bug too but now up to me this is fixed
<gnomefreak> lets put it this way LP bug should not be set to fix commited since upstream hasnt fixed it yet
<stek79_> no more slowdowns regarding that bug
<gnomefreak> who set it to fix commited
<stek79_> I don't know, can we discover that?
<gnomefreak> asac: did you patch fro upstream on that?
<gnomefreak> stek79_: i foud out
<gnomefreak> found*
 * gnomefreak wonders if he just picked a patch and applied it and tested in small area
<stek79_> what did you found?
<gnomefreak> stek79_: are you sure its the same bug?
<gnomefreak> you are seeing dots or dashes?
<gnomefreak> hi [reed]
<gnomefreak> Looks like dashed borders are no better than dotted ones. This page has a lot
<stek79_> sorry gnomefreak, I can't understand what you say
<gnomefreak> of long dashed borders, while a major border rewrite bug is slow scrolling with
<gnomefreak> long dotted borders.
<gnomefreak> that is the bug is that what you are seeing?
<[reed]> hi, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> if not you dont have same bug
<stek79_> mmm perhaps is that one, how can I make sure?
<gnomefreak> afaik the dashes and dots on boarders is gone
<gnomefreak> stek79_: read the upstream bug and see if you have same dots and dashes
<gnomefreak> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422330
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 422330 in Layout "Slow scrolling performance with dotted or dashed borders" [Normal,New]
<gnomefreak> that is easy way to tell
<stek79_> ok, I'm going to read it and let you know
<gnomefreak> but just slow on gmail is not the same and there are many causes to this
<gnomefreak> gmail being the biggest cause
<gnomefreak> google domain not just gmail
<stek79_> this is a good point: there are some sites where the performance is slow. Gmail is the one I use the most, but other users have reported other sites also that were really slow ( I tried them myself )
<stek79_> perhaps is related to this bug, let me read it
<gnomefreak> stek79_: gmail hasnt updated for ff3.0 that i am aware of
<gnomefreak> google
<gnomefreak> damnit i have to stop saying gmail
<armin76> gmail
<gnomefreak> some of the sites have updated support but some are still issues so it may not be googles fault now
<stek79_> I don't know if it helps, but FF3 on win XP works good
<stek79_> fast everywhere and no CPU spikes on gmail
<gnomefreak> stek79_: no way too different of a build
<gnomefreak> its been so long im not even sure what xp uses to draw X
<stek79_> ok, I read some bug posts on the upstream bug
<stek79_> I don't know if this is the problem that we're facing, I don't see dotted or dashed lines on gmail
<stek79_> have you every used it?
<gnomefreak> than its not same bug. either bug was marked wrong or its the same and your seeing a different bug
<gnomefreak> have i ever used what?
<stek79_> gmail, do you have an account?
<gnomefreak> if gmail i have 8 or 9 gmail addresses
<gnomefreak> so i would say yes but i dont use the UI for it most of time
<stek79_> don't you see slowdowns during scrolling with CPU spikes?
<gnomefreak> thats why they made evo thunderbird outlook so you dont have to go to 8 or 9 pages to get mail
<stek79_> it is enough to scroll the index page, with mouse wheel
<stek79_> ok :)
<gnomefreak> stek79_: with 800+ a day in one box and 500+ a day in another i would never use the ui
<gnomefreak> take too damn long to scroll anywya
<gnomefreak> anyway
<stek79_> I understand...
<stek79_> there were some other sites reported, let me see if I can find one
<stek79_> that bug had also a duplicate (or a first part), some posts are on the other one I think
<gnomefreak> stek79_: there are alot of slow scrolling bugs in LP on firefox3
 * gnomefreak gone for day i did my hardy work for the week
<stek79_> ok, many thanks for the help
 * Volans gone for dinner... maybe come back later
 * kgoetz removes FF2 from his dev list, an focuses on 3.x
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-29
 * BUGabundo Memory depleted. Please terminate Brain. \n bed
<asac> hi
<micahg> hi asac
<micahg> any idea on bug 383484?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383484 in firefox-3.5 "searchbar broken" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383484
<paran> are there plans to provide firefox-3.5 in -backports after it is released?
<asac> hi micahg
<asac> paran: we will update firefox in jaunty if thats what you ask
<paran> asac: oh, so it will even be in -updates? I had guessed that would still be firefox-3.0 only
<asac> paran: for jaunty it will get in -security/-updates
<asac> for everything before we dont provide builds (except dailies for now)
<asac> fta: did this plugin manager error go away?
<paran> asac: that sounds great
<paran> asac: some friends who asked about 3.5 on jauny, now I can just tell them to wait :)
<asac> yes. 3.5 will be out soonish. we will then update it in archive
<paran> 3.5 from mozilla-daily ppa works great for me, but nothing I recommend peolpe who like things stable
<asac> paran: ack ... though after 3.5 gets out the branch is supposed to be in stable maintenance mode - meaning that even dailies shouldnt be that unstable (though there might be breakage, yeAH)
<paran> yeah, but still, much less work for me to just have them wait for -security/-updates.
<paran> won't have to explain what a PPA is, for example :)
<fta> asac, no, tried many things, still broken, 3.6 unusable for me now
<asac> fta: did this start with yesterdays daily?
<asac> 1.9.2~a1~hg20090625r29569+
<asac> thats what i hvae
<asac> let me upgrade
<fta> not sure. it started after a reboot
<asac> hmm
<asac> let me upgrade ... its just two handful of packages
<fta> i have hg20090627r29622
<asac> fta: just trunk broken? oh ... we dont have daily builds atm for 3.5
<fta> correct
<asac> ok ... guess 3 minutes and i will know ;)
<fta> i put 3.5 on hold because ~rc > ~hg. will be fixed with 3.5.0
<asac> The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'. (Details: serial 539 error_code 3 request_code 20 minor_code 0) (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<asac> thats what i get
<asac> but it works if i try multiple time
<asac> (i got that error for quite some time yet)
<asac> so nothing new for me
<asac> fta: ^^
<fta> hm
<asac> fta: 1.9.2~a1~hg20090628r29801+
<asac> so maybe it got fixed upstream again
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/206119/
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ firefox-3.6
<fta> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<fta> System error?:: Success
<fta> with the last update
<fta> yesterday, it was: <fta> System error?:: No such file or directory
<fta> asac, ^^ i had to remove sun-java6-* and now it's fine
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok i think thats expected. afaik trunk dropped java support for plugin
<asac> though not sure why i didnt see this
<fta> it's now a new install, i had it for months/years
<fta2> asac, how can i debug nspw? the plugin is loaded, but it fails to render the page
<asac> fta2: reading code. adding debug statements, etc?
<andrew_sayers> asac: speaking of nspluginwrapper, can we talk flash and screensavers?
<fta2> it works fine in 32bit
<andrew_sayers> Specifically, merge 7797 seems to think I should be reviewing it.
<andrew_sayers> (https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-bugs-launchpad-net/nspluginwrapper/flashsaver/+merge/7797)
<stefanlsd> jcastro: you said you had some insight re gears...
<jcastro> stefanlsd: yeah I was trying to find someone in google to help with the licensing of those files, is that still a problem?
<asac> i wouldd think that its still an issue
<stefanlsd> jcastro: yeah. it is. i've logged an upstream bug and attached diffs of the change adding the license. I've posted to the user group. I mailed a contact i found in the one file from google who said he's not really involved anymore. I saw a google dev post this evening on the group re firefox 3.5, so i contacted him...
<stefanlsd> bleh, just read my mail, he just replied and said done, thanks for heads up!
<stefanlsd> awesome :)
<jcastro> hah sweet
<jcastro> yeah the guy I got sent to was a guy that used to work there but doesn't anymore
<jcastro> so it might be the same guy
<jcastro> well, good to see you got it sorted!
<stefanlsd> jcastro: hehe. yay! guy that helped me was called Aaron Boodman. Guy before that tried but didnt work there before was Scott Hess
<stefanlsd> cool. that should be the last blocker. I have some guys who will revu advocate.  I dont see it in svn yet... as soon as its there, i'll get that done
<stefanlsd> refreshed, actually I do see it. great :)
<jcastro> sweet
<jcastro> stefanlsd: when it's in I was trying to convinced asac to make the prism stuff depend on it
<jcastro> but this was over beers or something so I don't know if he's keen on that
<jcastro> stefanlsd: imo we should make the gmail and calendar prism packages depend on gears
<asac> so licensing is now sorted?
<stefanlsd> jcastro: mm. i agree for a complete user experience, but probably more correct as as a recommends or suggests... as it strictly doesnt really depend?
<jcastro> stefanlsd: sure, yeah
<stefanlsd> asac: yeah. i think we are good... gonna fix the license file in revu quick and upload.
<jcastro> stefanlsd: the user needs to explicitly turn it on the web app anyway, recommends or suggests isn't that much more of a stretch
<jcastro> stefanlsd: you wouldn't happen to know how to make the prism icons suck less would you?
<stefanlsd> jcastro: hehe. no. sorry. to be honest, i haven't even installed prism :P  but i imagine its fixable?  upstream bug logged for a new one? ubuntu art team?  :)
<jcastro> yeah I was just wondering if you were familiar with that
<asac> stefanlsd: just prod me if there is something todo again
<stefanlsd> asac: its fixed in the latest svn. im building from an earlier revision. Do i need to fix the get-orig-source to get those 3 files from the latest svn?  (thinking bout it, probably)
<asac> stefanlsd: just package a snapshot?
<asac> or is that too unstable?
<stefanlsd> asac: mm. the get-orig-source gets a revision and then ends up deleting a whole bunch of deps we managed to link against system libs or not need.  get-orig-source rule http://paste.ubuntu.com/206448/
<stefanlsd> i can probably svn cat the 3 files we need from the latest svn in the get-orig-source and document it in README.source?
<asac> stefanlsd: how do you figure SVN_REVISION?
<stefanlsd> asac: oh. i have .SRC_VERSION := $(shell dpkg-parsechangelog | sed -ne 's/^Version: \(.*\)-.*/\1/p')
<stefanlsd> SVN_REVISION := $(shell echo $(SRC_VERSION) | awk -F"~" '{ print $$2 }' | awk -F"+" '{ print $$1 }' | sed 's/svn//' )
<stefanlsd> i've modified the get-orig-source to do a svn cat -r rev url > of the file we want and that works ok. i've also documented that in README.source.  not sure if u have a better suggestion?
<asac> no thats ok
<asac> stefanlsd: can i say SVN_REVISION=tip
<asac> or something
<asac> and then get the latest snapshot?
<jcastro> stefanlsd: holler at me when this is all in the archive, I would like to blog about your work
<stefanlsd> asac: you mean the latest revision? not currently... i can make a new target for that if you would like... i guess if you replaced changed SVN_REVISION to the latest though, it would work. eg. SVN_REVISION=3366.  btw asac, i have a branch here - https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~stefanlsd/+junk/gears
<stefanlsd> jcastro: cool. that would be great! just so you know, it was assisted lots by Rail Aliev. so i consider it a kinda joint accomplishment.
<fta> jcastro, is there a channel for gwibber?
<fta> jcastro, would be nice to have a sync for the translation files.. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+question/75068  & https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber
<jcastro> fta: there is #gwibber on irc.arstechnica.com, but you are better off just mailing or IMing segphault
<jcastro> fta: ok I have no idea how to do that
<jcastro> fta: what's he need to do just commmit them?
<fta> jcastro, me neither, but iirc, they already did it several times
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> fta: aha, it's milo who does that, I'll ping him
<fta> thanks!
<stefanlsd> asac: got the new version in revu. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gears. when you get some time and wouldnt mind just checking it out (and advocating!), that would be great :)
<asac> stefanlsd: is ffox 3.5 still not supported?
<stefanlsd> asac: nope. still not...
<stefanlsd> asac: i plan on upgrading it as soon as it is though
<micahg> ping asac bug 383484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383484 in firefox-3.5 "searchbar broken" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383484
<asac> stefanlsd: something is odd ... i cannot advocate on revu
<asac> asked on -motu
<micahg> ping asac
<fta> asac, http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/DebianMozExtTeam#PolicyforpackagingXULbasedapplications
<asac> micahg: hi
<micahg> hi
<micahg> can you look at a bug for me?
<micahg> bug 383484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383484 in firefox-3.5 "searchbar broken" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383484
<asac> micahg: can you reproduce?
<micahg> no
<asac> they say its like: start from scratch, use firefox-3.0 ... setup searchplugins; upgrade to firefox-3.5
<micahg> my search is fine
<asac> -> only added searchplugins are there
<micahg> but this is 3 people now
<asac> yes. try to use that way
<asac> start from scratch == move .mozilla directory away
<asac> then add a few searchplugins
<asac> manually
<asac> then start using ffox 3.5
<asac> ;)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so, I should try that
<micahg> I'm just wondering why it wouldn't restore with a new profile?
<asac> yes. three are seeing it, so we should figure out how to reproduce
<micahg> are the sqlite dbs recreated  from scratch?
<asac> micahg: seems migration dependent
<asac> sqlite dbs are unlikely to be involved in the searchplugins
<micahg> oh, the different engines and their histories aren't in there?
<asac> no
<asac> not sure where the stuff is saved
<asac> maybe if you seelect e adifferent default that info is saved in some db
<micahg> ok
<asac> but here, the searchplugins are not detected anymore
<micahg> safe mode couldn't restore the defaults either
<micahg> most of the problems I've found upstream with search engines are on windows
<asac> micahg: yeah. we need to reproduce it
<micahg> ok, I can try tonight with a new user on my box, but I don't have too much time this week
<micahg> am I the only one triaging right now?
<asac> i asked something
<asac> maybe someone cna do that
 * micahg needs to find some minions to triage for me :)
 * asac clones micahg ;)
<micahg> wow, nice job :)
<asac> fta: yeah. i think they asked mike for adding a build-system like we have
<asac> it worked ;)
<fta> i just hope it's compatible
<micahg> ah, asac
<micahg> I just noticed your post
<micahg> thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-30
<BUGabundo> asac: hi, have u read http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/06/intels-linux-connman-examining-the-pros-and-conns.ars ?
<asac> interesting
<BUGabundo> im liking the matrix too
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> asac: wanna know another funny thing?
<BUGabundo> on 3G I can only see properties, when disconected
<BUGabundo> after connecting the menu entrie disapers
<BUGabundo> asac: did you take into consideration to keep wireless swich on NM separate for 3G?
<asac> didnt think about it yet
<BUGabundo> shall I file a bug to remind you ?
<asac> remind ;)
 * BUGabundo $ sleep in 3,2,1, errrr. No Device Found
<TomJaeger> Hi, does anyone want to discuss bug #217908 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217908 in cairo "Pixellated Images in Firefox/Opera due to incorrect EXTEND_PAD implementation in several video drivers" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217908
<TomJaeger> Now might be a good time to get the fix in.
<ripps> fta: ping
<fta> ripps, pong
<ripps> fta: sorry that i'm just getting this to, but your last commit to ppa-scripts didn't fix my issue with mpd still using libmms in hardy
<ripps> I've been kinda busy the last few days, I didn't bother to try it until mpd made an upstream update earlier yesterday
<fta> hm..
<ripps> I think it still has the lintian and mms leftover from when there was an error, how do I force it to revert to the way it's suppose to be.
<ripps> I would manually meddle with the configs, but I'm afraid that will screw the update mechinism in the scripts
<fta> do you have a new commit in the main ppa branch since?
<asac> hi
<ripps> fta: no, I but I can always futz with the packaging branch to force an update
<fta> yes, please try that
<ripps> fta: http://pastebin.com/f445bc5e7
<ripps> dangit... it looks like it worked this time.... why didn't it work with the first build?
<fta> :)
<BUGabundo> guud day
<fta> damned udev/policykit
<fta> Not Authorized: Remote Exception invoking org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Authority.CheckAuthorization() on /org/freedesktop/PolicyKit1/Authority at name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code
<BUGabundo> YEP
<BUGabundo> known eheh
<BUGabundo> I have a lot of those for device mounting too
<fta> asac, did you have a chance to look at my libjpeg?
<ripps> fta: in the mean time, use pmount /dev/device label to mount it.
<asac> fta: did you ask me recently and i missed that?
 * asac feels overwhelmed
<fta> iirc, you never commented on it
<asac> fta: last i know was that it didnt work, right?
<fta> yep, but i'm not sure why.. different abi or mistake on my side
<fta> or both
<fta> or something else
<asac> fta: so what do we want to answer on the xul app packaging thing?
<fta> ?
<stefanlsd> asac: have you had a chance to revu gears yet?  :)
<fta> [12:08] * asac feels overwhelmed
<stefanlsd> oh right. no stress :)  if you are generally ok with it, i can get another motu to advocate, and i'll self adv.
<BUGabundo> yeah fta that one also made me think!
<asac> answered the xul packaging stuff
<asac> stefanlsd: i would suggest that you try to get a first sign off ... fta said that getting a second sign off is harder ;)
<asac> (so i would proopose that i give the second sign off)
<asac> or is my sign off enough?
 * asac unsure about revu policy
<asac> stefanlsd: can you build gears against xul 1.9.1?
<stefanlsd> asac: i can self advocate, but rainct said he also would...  so i'll get him to have a look, and if you're happy i'll upload...
<stefanlsd> asac: let me check...
<asac> stefanlsd: please depend on xulrunner-dev (if you depend on 1.9-dev)
<asac> build depend
<stefanlsd> asac: im alreadly build-depending on xulrunner-dev. Should that xulrunner-1.9.1-dev?
<asac> stefanlsd: no thats ok then
<asac> just want to ensure that we dont add xulrunner-1.9-dev anymore
<stefanlsd> asac: oh ok. cool. yeah. its using xulrunner-dev as is.
<asac> fta: did you try the jpeg on amd64 only? or also on 32-bit?
<stefanlsd> is the MPL,GPL,LGPL essentially MPL or GPL or LGPL, or  MPL and GPL and LGPL? mmm
<stefanlsd> ok. its an or
<asac> yeah
<asac> or
<asac> stefanlsd: advocated
<stefanlsd> asac: thanks. i've made some minor changes - line wrapping, dep5 revision bump to 59 (small changes) mpl or gpl etc. So will upload new version shortly. RainCT also just testing. but awesome :)
<asac> stefanlsd: you can also fix minor issues after archive upload ;)
<stefanlsd> asac: yay! cool.  finally. weird how some stuff can take months...
<mbana> hello all
<mbana> i have a strong feeling gmail is using bitmapped fonts.  how can i verify this
<bac> hi asac
<asac> hi bac
<asac> what can i do for you?
<bac> i noticed on this page https://edge.launchpad.net/firefox/+download the file appears to not actually be what it claims
<bac> the file is actually an error message, which is really confusing when you attempt to dl it
<bac> i was wondering if you might just delete it.
<asac> yes
<asac> bac: deleted. thanks
<bac> that's great.  i spent quite a bit of time wondering why the librarian was tring to redirect to that ftp site...
<TomJaeger> asac, can we discuss bug #217908 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217908 in cairo "Pixellated Images in Firefox/Opera due to incorrect EXTEND_PAD implementation in several video drivers" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217908
<asac> TomJaeger: still a problem?
<TomJaeger> it still needs a xulrunner patch
<TomJaeger> the cairo part is now upstream, though it only conditionally enables EXTEND_PAD via XRender on X servers >= 1.7
<TomJaeger> but we have a cairo patch in that already does so unconditionally
<asac> TomJaeger: are you talking about xulrunner 1.9.1 or 1.9? (karmic or jaunty?)
<TomJaeger> karmic
<asac> TomJaeger: same problem in firefox-3.5?
<TomJaeger> yes
<TomJaeger> So what I'd suggest is applying the patch attached to the bug now (so that the binary drivers can get some testing) and then switch over to the patch I attached on the mozilla bugtracker as soon as we get xserver-1.7 and an updated cairo
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22591744/debdiffs.tar.gz ?
<asac> those?
<TomJaeger> no
<TomJaeger> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22544758/xulrunner-1.9.1.debdiff
<asac> TomJaeger: for cairo >= 1.5.8 we use system cairo
<asac> oh its thebes
<TomJaeger> asac, I know, system cairo makes things a lot easier
<asac> TomJaeger: can you fix indentation on upstream patch and request review please?
<TomJaeger> how do I request review?
<asac> cairo_version() ... is that a runtime function?
<asac> TomJaeger: resubmit and let me konw i will show you ;)
<TomJaeger> re cairo_version: yes
<asac> TomJaeger: basically you go to patch "Details" and then you flip "review" to ? and set the person you ask review from
<TomJaeger> okay, thanks
<asac> TomJaeger: i would prefer to grab upstream vetted patch
<asac> seems that the EXTEND_PAD really makes things slower and i dont want to argue about that ;)
<TomJaeger> The patch has no effect unless the user has enabled full page zoom > 100%
<TomJaeger> and even in the case of zoom > 100%, the effect is negligible if done right
<TomJaeger> If vlad accepts the patch, though, we should definitely go with the patch attached to the ubuntu bugtracker until we update the server to 1.7
<TomJaeger> okay, I've requested review
<asac> TomJaeger: well. thats the point. if vlad says he doesnt want it, its a problem to put it in anyway
<asac> at least i have to talk to him first ;)
<TomJaeger> I already know that he's fine with what the patch does
<asac> TomJaeger: if users have a (:XXX) thing in their bugzilla name it means you can request review just using :vlad
<asac> no need to bother about email address
<TomJaeger> actually, that's what I did :)
<asac> oh ok
<asac> didnt know it expands that
<asac> fta: 3.5 is out
<asac> fta: will you upload to karmic? so i get a tarball for -security?
<Nafallo> how do I tell firefox to ignore if the cert is being reused easiest?
<asac> Nafallo: i cant parse that ;)
<asac> ignore what?
<asac> what does "cert reusing mean"?
<vadi2> is ff 3.5 final? it is being offered at http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/upgrade.html as the default option.
<Nafallo> asac: so... I have this page that makes firefox believe the cert is invalid.
<Nafallo> (Error code: sec_error_reused_issuer_and_serial)
<asac> Nafallo: goto your account settings
<asac> go under security and click manage certificates.
<asac> find the cert in question under the website tab & delete it.. then accept the new one if prompted
<Nafallo> asac: I didn't get prompted :-/
<asac> removed the wrong one maybe?
<Nafallo> asac: no
<Nafallo> asac: even restarted my browser.
<Nafallo> no google. I did not want to search for :q
<fta2> asac, i will but i'm worried about the -daily... once we make it default, the backports will follow..
<aquarius> What with Fx 3.5 being released and all, I thought I'd try it out, but I'm not sure if it's packaged anywhere for jaunty? The nightly builds PPA is a bit too scary, so...what's the best way of me upgrading to 3.5 on jaunty at the moment?
<aquarius> I can of course just install direct from mozilla.org and then it's parallel-installed, but it'd be nice to not do that if possible.
<jcastro> asac: it might be a good idea to blog or something before the entire internet comes into this channel asking the same thing
<jcastro> or tell me what to blog and I'll do it. :D
<asac> fta: what about karmic update so i get a tarball?
<asac> fta: if you want me to do that let me know.
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> I had a poke around in case there were already some really obvious instructions that I'd miss...
<asac> aquarius: i will blog about it after meeting. in short, if you use jaunty or karmic, install firefox-3.5 and wait
<aquarius> asac: excellent, that's really helpful! thanks :)
<asac> aquarius: if you run jaunty and want it on first chance enable the ~ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA
<asac> thats where the jaunty bits will hit the archive first.
<asac> if you are on hardy or intrepid we unfortunately only have the ~ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA
<asac> for now
<asac> but we are working to make a backport ppa available somewhere
<aquarius> I'm on jaunty, so that seems perfectly fine to me. superb.
<aquarius> firefox-3.5 package. I had no idea that existed. Total win. Cheers asac and all :)
<asac> aquarius: its been in jaunty for quite som time ;)
<asac> just will get updated now that its final
<asac> and then get regular security updates as usual
<asac> aquarius: would you volunteer to enable the ~ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA and test the bits before they get rolled to the masses?
<aquarius> I'm happy to enable the PPA, update, and run things for a general "does this work" smoke test
<aquarius> but it'll be pretty light testing if I do it
<asac> aquarius: normal use is good testing
<asac> as long as i know that someone uses it ;)
 * aquarius laughs
<asac> we only upload updates that would go into -security anyway
<asac> so its pretty safe
<asac> but if there is a regression and you catch it, you are a hero ;)
<aquarius> omg a tab [+] button. I already love 3.5. ;)
<asac> lol
<aquarius> OK, so if I enable the -security PPA, does that upgrade my firefox-3.5 package or my firefox package?
<asac> aquarius: yes
<asac> it will
<asac> aquarius: firefox-3.5 and xulrunner-1.9.1 will get upgraded
<asac> but if there is a 3.0 security release you will also get those updates a day or two earlier
<aquarius> hang on, i meant "does it upgrade firefox-3.5" or "does it upgrade firefox". :-)
<aquarius> ah, gotcha. coolness
<micahg> asac: people seem to keep having flash conflicts if 2 flash players are installed
<aquarius> -security PPA enabled, so when a new version of firefox-3.5 arrives I'll get it. Thanks!
<micahg> or maybe it's just defaulting to swfdec
<vadi2> hm, installed the current firefox 3.5 and subscribed to the ~ubuntu-mozilla-security ppa. hope after final 3.5 gets into the ppa and I upgrade, the thing will stop refusing to start :)
<aquarius> woah, it all works. Superb.
<aquarius> well, geolocation thinks I'm in Mountain View, but I assume that's because I don't have a GPS :)
<vadi2> hm... my android phone somehow figured out where I was just by wireless and without a gps :/
<asac> aquarius: yeah. if you stay here, we  can do more interactive testing
<asac> otherwise just come here if you have problems with -security bits ;)
<aquarius> asac: happy to
<aquarius> man, svg filters on arbitrary elements. This is sweet. I can't believe I could have had all this stuff before if I'd known about the firefox-3.5 package. I am so dense :)
<asac> lol
<asac> i guess i should have blogged about it
<asac> will do that in a few muntes
<asac> at least i blogged about the dailies ;) http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/158-Ubuntu-Mozilla-Daily-Archive-with-firefox-3.1-and-3.2-for-hardy,-intrepid-and-jaunty.html
<aquarius> I knew about the daily builds, but I was too chicken to use them because I thought it'd overwrite my standard firefox package, and I can't afford to have my browser go away :)
<aquarius> ooo. http://craigmod.com/journal/font-face/ breaks rather weirdly.
<aquarius> all the characters get replaced with those little "you don't have a glyph for this" Unicode boxes with the numbers in.
<asac> aquarius: screenshot please
<aquarius> just doing on
<fta> asac_, asac: seems there's no tag
<asac_> fta: no release tag?
<aquarius> asac: http://kryogenix.org/random/font-face-broken-ff35.png
<fta> asac_, http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-1.9.1/atom-tags
<fta> oh, FIREFOX_3_5_RELEASE, so it's the same as RC3
<aquarius> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/geolocation/ says you can undo "read my location" permission for a page in Page Info > Permissions > Share Location. I don't have that item in Permissions. Aside from that, I don't seem to have a way of granting that permission to a page anyway; every time the page wants my permission, Fx asks me. there's no "tell them and don't ask again". Slightly confused.
<asac_> yes
<asac_> aquarius: wait for final build if that still has it lets file a bug
<fta> asac_, 3.5 or 3.5.0? the branch already move to 3.5.1pre / 1.9.1.1pre
<aquarius> asac_: no worries, I don't want to overwhelm you guys with bugs that aren't right for now :)
<fta> moveD
<fta> 3.5 i guess, to match upstream
<asac_> aquarius: all bugs are ok once you have the latest bits
<micahg> so, FF3.5 is officially released?
<asac_> yes!!
<micahg> so how much longer for support on the 3.0.x branch?
<micahg> asac, is the new ubufox ready?
<fta> micahg, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<asac_> jcastro: http://identi.ca/notice/5908434
<asac_> please spread
<asac_> Pici: ^^
 * aquarius twitters the link
<fta> asac_, i'm ready to push 3.5 to karmic with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/207101/ do you see any thing else before i close it?
<Pici> asac_: thanks
<leftyfb> Any idea why FF 3.5 on ubuntu 8.04 would segfault? I tried both the ubuntu-mozilla-daily and fta repo's and both have RC and both segfault
<asac_> fta: official branding ... please not yet
<asac_> we will do that when we move that to main
<fta> asac_, why? i see no reason not to do it, it's still using the cloned profile
<fta> it's just a matter of icons
<asac_> fta: because its not the main browser and official branding needs to be signed off
<fta> we started to use the official branding at the RCs in 3.0
<asac_> yes, because it was the default at that point
<leftyfb> I just tried starting with no original Firefox 3.0.11 profile. Still get segfault. Any ideas?
<asac_> leftyfb: on hardy?
<leftyfb> yes
<asac_> leftyfb: move full .mozilla away, then start it with strace -f -eopen firefox 2>&1 | tee /tmp/ffox.log.txt
<asac_> assuming you have the daily ppa package installed
<asac_> firefox-3.5 actually
<asac_> (not firefox)
<leftyfb> http://dropbox.leftyfb.com/ffox.log.txt
<asac_> fta: please dont forget to open up maxVersion in application.ini
<fta> asac_, for the translations?
<asac_> leftyfb: uninstall libxul0d and libmozjs0d
<asac_> fta: for application.ini and also for translation (good catch)
<asac_> fta: application.ini has maxVersion == currentVersion if we dont patch it
<leftyfb> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<leftyfb>   google-gadgets libmozjs-dev libmozjs0d libxul-dev libxul0d xulrunner
<asac_> we want maxVersion=1.9.1.*
<leftyfb> thats ok?
<asac_> leftyfb: yes
<asac_> if you can live without google-gadgets i guess
<leftyfb> yup
<leftyfb> forgot i had it installed
<asac_> leftyfb: oh
<asac_> leftyfb: you only need to remove the -dev packages
<asac_> libxul-dev libmozjs-dev
 * asac_ makes a note that we should conflict on them
<asac_> fta: wanna add those conflicts on xulrunner-1.9.1?
<fta> you mean, libxul-dev libmozjs-dev conflicting with xul*-dev, right?
<asac_> fta: i mean, adding Conflicts: libxul-dev libmozjs-dev to xulrunner-1.9.1  binary package
<asac_> not the -dev
<asac_> well the -dev will be implicit
<asac_> if xulrunner finds /usr/lib/libmozjs.so it will load that instead the one in pkglibdir
<asac_> same for libxul.so most likely
<fta> shouldn't it be Build-Conflicts too?
<fta> asac_, ^^
<leftyfb> asac: thanks. That worked.
<leftyfb> any ETA on the final release coming?
<leftyfb> this thing flies
<leftyfb> even with my 20+ addons :)
<asac_> fta: no its a Conflicts
<asac_> its not for build, but runtime
<asac_> libxul-dev and libmozjs-dev will hurt our xulrunner during runtime
<asac_> leftyfb: http://www.telefon.de/datenblaetter/panasonic_kx_tg82xx.pdf
<fta> i remember i had issues at build time too with libmozjs-dev but i don't remember with project it was
<asac_> oops
<asac_> leftyfb: http://identi.ca/notice/5908434
<asac_> fta: install libmozjs-dev and it will crash your ffox 3.5 ;)
<fta> asac_, about max version, which one?
<asac_> at least it will try to use those bits
<asac_> fta: 1.9.1.*
<fta> in ff?
<fta> is that wanted?
<asac_> application.ini maxVersion=1.9.1.* means that its supposed to run with all xulrunners 1.9.1.*
<asac_> fta: why not?
<asac_> we did that for ffox 3.0 too
<asac_> [Gecko]
<asac_> MinVersion=1.9.0.1
<asac_> MaxVersion=1.9.0.*
<fta> i remember now
<fta> asac_, about the branding, users are expecting it...
<asac_> i know. and we are working on it
<asac_> the transition is being prepared in ffox35 ppa
<asac_> once we have all main stuff we can shift the default browser
<asac_> most likely shortly after alpha3
<asac_> in case lots of users complain we can of course reconsider, but lets see first if its really worth putting the extra chains on us
<fta> all the builders are busy
<asac_> fta: uploaded?
<BUGabundo> fta: quick steps to compile from source firefox ?
<BUGabundo> some one asking on a PT blog
<BUGabundo> asac ping. around?
<huayra> if I have a translation for Firefox in X language (and we follow the development process) and it has not been accepted by mozilla, but could be uploaded to launchpad or otherwise make it packageable for Ubuntu. Would it be part of Karmic?
<huayra> could we at least make it hapen?
<huayra> *happen
<BUGabundo> ppl at +1 are crying out load for the release of 3.5 as master browser
<BUGabundo> asac ^^^
<huayra> 3.5 is a better browser.. Been using it since december and it just rocks!
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> I'm on 3.6
<huayra> X translation is for 3.5 ;)
<BUGabundo> 3.5 is to stable for me
<huayra> I haven't gone 3.6 yet
<huayra> but most likely will for translation testing purposes (I'm always on +1 in my personal machine)
<fta> BUGabundo, i'm on it, xul already pushed to karmic
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> about the source q?
<fta> like any other packages
<fta> apt-get source foo; cd foo-* ; dpkg-buildpackage
<BUGabundo> talk to me like I'm a nooob
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> BUGabundo, there are plenty of good tutorials for that
<BUGabundo> I'll point him Google
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta> BUGabundo, dholbac's videos
<asac_> fta: are you waiting for something to upload ffox?
<fta> i was, but it's done now
<BUGabundo> yay asac_
<fta> asac, builders are busy doing private stuff
<asac> fta: yeah. just upload with tweaked lower build-depends bound
<asac> ah ok
<asac> thought you were waiting for xul to finish
<asac> thx
<fta> unlocked the 3.5 dailies too
<asac> hmm. 3.5 isnt in archive yet
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5
<asac> still at rc3
<asac> err 2
<asac> ;)
<asac> guess you just uploaded
<fta> i'm wondering what will happen with those dailies once 3.5 will be default..
<asac> fta: in which sense? branding wise the dailies should be same as upstream dailies i guess
<asac> and we need two branches unfortunately
<asac> or make the .head even smarter
<asac> e.g. creating control on the fly
<fta> hmm
<asac> not sure if i want to end up with packages like doko maintains ;)
<asac> they do everything in rules
<asac> fta: ffox 3.5 still not closed ;)
<BUGabundo> asac still at rc2
<asac> i see that ;)
<BUGabundo> not rc3
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> AFAIK rc3 is Mac gui fix only
<asac> well. i am waiting so i can merge stuff to jaunty branch ;)
 * asac takes a break to give fta some time ;)
<fta> oops, forgot to push the branch, done
<fta> #433
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-01
<asac> fta: how can the version of a daily be 1.9.1.1~hg20090629r26036+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd1 ?
<asac> e.g. ubuntu2 ?
<asac> shouldnt that be ubuntu1~umd1 ?
<asac> or was that a second upload because of a build failure?
<fta> bug
<asac> ok jaunty piece are in -security PPA fwiw. tomorrow things are probably built
<fta> small bug in my bot
<asac> cool
<fta> harmless and difficult to catch, i'll try to fix that another time
<asac> oh i386 build will start in 1h ;)
<asac> amd64  in 5 hours
<asac> yeah. corner casish
<fta> cprov is following my branch
<fta> he asked me to start coding in python instead of perl ;)
<asac> lol
<fta> i think i'll buy a HP Photosmart C6380, i'm sick of waiting
<micahg> fta where are you located?
<fta> micahg, paris. why?
<micahg> oh
<micahg> I have a couple of refurb Photosmart 6280s
<asac> hmm /build/buildd/gtk-vnc-0.3.8/./plugin/npshell.c:84:19: error: npupp.h: No such file or directory
<asac> was that removed from xul 1.9 to 1.9.1?
<fta> firefox-3.5-3.5~rc2+build1+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/embedding/browser/activex/src/pluginhostctrl/pluginsdk_include/npupp.h
<fta> xulrunner-1.9.1-1.9.1~rc2+build1+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/embedding/browser/activex/src/pluginhostctrl/pluginsdk_include/npupp.h
<fta> activex; lol
<fta> micahg: running fine with ubuntu?
<fta> micahg, i'm interested by the scanner part, i guess the printer is fine out of the box
<micahg> haven't tried them
<micahg> they're to sell
<fta> oh
<micahg> I use an epson cx5000
<micahg> it's great with xsane
<fta> well, i hope the hp is fine too
<fta> asac, any success with my bot?
<asac> mixed feeling on that one.
<asac> i will check tomorrow where i stand
<asac> ran into other NM troubles on trunk i had to fix first
<fta> file bugs, or something ;)
<fta> i guess i should package it
<asac> sparc fails in nanojit http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28574493/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-sparc.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> yep
<asac> i remember that bug
<asac> armin76 pointed me to it i think ... sync_instruction_memory
<fta> same http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28566619/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-sparc.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> i pointed it to armin76 ~ rc1
<asac> ah ok
<asac> do you have the bug  id?
<asac> mozilla bug 486584
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 486584 in JavaScript Engine "tracemonkey uses Solaris-only code on SPARC" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=486584
<sattam> hi  , we have arabic issue in the Firfox 3.5 : https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=499538 , ubuntu going to patch it  ?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 499538 in Layout: Text "Arabic letters are disconnected in edit fields" [Critical,New]
<micahg> Can you please file a bug in Launchpad?
<micahg> ubuntu-bug firefox-3.5
<micahg> and note the mozilla bug #
<sattam> micahg: sure ,
<reed> Ubuntu is not going to pull in random patches like that
<micahg> sattam: do you know if it's fixed in the release of FF.5
<reed> Ubuntu will get the patch when Firefox gets it for 3.5.1
<micahg> yes
<micahg> reed: is it not worth it for him to file in LP?
<reed> I don't see a point... there's already a reviewed patch, and it's already blocking 3.5.1
<reed> filing it in LP won't change the fact that a fix won't be available until 3.5.1
<micahg> true
<micahg> but if someone else has the issue they'll see it
<sattam> i  want you to apply these patch in the current release
<micahg> sattam: as reed said, that won't happen until 3.5.1 is released
<sattam> micahg: OK ,
<bbigras> I just installed Firefox 3.5 from the fresh built of the Ubuntu Mozilla Security Team. Is it normal that the package depend on 3.0 and still call himself Shiretoko?
<bbigras> fresh build*
<micahg> pign asac, fta, re bug 383484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383484 in firefox-3.5 "searchbar broken" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383484
<micahg> asac: fta: if the search plugins are the same for FF3.5 and FF3 I would suggest breaking them out into a separate package
<asac_> hi
<micahg> hi asac
<micahg> did you see the msg I left you?
<asac_> micahg: 08:47 < micahg> asac: fta: if the search plugins are the same for FF3.5 and FF3 I would suggest breaking them out into a separate package
<asac_> that one?
<micahg> yeah, and the others
<micahg> it seems like the plugins are missing
<micahg> bug 383484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383484 in firefox-3.5 "search engine plugins missing in firefox-3.5 packages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383484
<asac_> hmm
<micahg> at least in the versions that were in the repos before
<asac_> ah yeah
<asac> i will think about it
<asac> using a separate package might work
<asac> but not sure we want to introduce a separate source
<asac> like "firefox-common" ;)
<micahg> yeah, well, you can have the latest FF generate it
<micahg> and have the older one get free updates :)
<micahg> although, you'll run into a problem if there's a security flaw in teh common elements
<micahg> than you have bump the later one for no reason
<asac> i am not sure yet
<fta> asac, http://identi.ca/notice/5926437
<fta> asac, http://identi.ca/notice/5923924
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> fta: reporting here?
<BUGabundo> fta: ppl shouldn't be using your PPA! I told then that!!
<asac> dailies shouldnt get official branding anyway ;)
<bbigras> the one from Ubuntu Mozilla Security Team is branded as Shiretoko too
<BUGabundo> oh?
<asac> bbigras: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<asac> Firefox - PPA - open up maxVersion in application.ini and package dependencies: DONE
<asac> fta: so fennec 1.0 luckily seems to be  built against 1.9.1
<asac> nice
<asac> already thought we might need to remove it from archive completely
<asac> well. at least the version you uploaded once
<fta> the new one currently needs 1.9.2
<fta> probably fixable
<bbigras> asac: will the official branding be only for karmic? or if also for jaunty will it be on the security ppa or only when it get in universe?
<asac> yeah. thats what i thought
<fta> it has to do with l10n
<asac> bbigras: first in karmic. we for released ubuntu versions we usually need to wait until we have done the trademark review
<asac> fta: yeah now i remember. but if its because there are different strings now in trunk that fennec uses, its probably hard
<bbigras> asac: ok thanks and good work
<fta> always to "good work" for asac, and the bugs to me :P
<fta> -to+the
<asac> lol
<asac> bbigras: thank fta who prepared the 3.5 update ;)
<BUGabundo> ~:| /me is confused
<bbigras> fta: thank you too :)
<BUGabundo> fta: aahahahh love the dent!
<asac> transition ppa is full :-P
<asac> fta: is the b1 tarball for fennec broken?
<asac> i see that its still open in changelog
<asac> actually ... where is the orig?
<asac> fta: oh
<asac> tar: /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.1.1pre/sdk/build-system.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<asac>  ls -l /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.1/
<asac> bin             idl/            include/        lib/            sdk/            xpcom-config.h
<asac> hmm strange
<asac> why my -dev still
<asac> ii  xulrunner-1.9.1-dev                 1.9.1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1     XUL + XPCOM development files
<asac> oh i forced it ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> so unping
<asac> fta: whats the best way to test if a file exists in make?
<asac> ifneq (,$(wildcard ...))
<asac> sounds complicated ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: pitty will have to change *buntu-desktop seed too, right?
<asac> yeah
<asac> all CD rdepends needs to be ported for that
<BUGabundo> don't you forget about that asac ehe
<asac> fta: so now fennec builds here, and it works, except that the browser window itself is broken
<asac> e.g. doesnt render at all
<asac> fta: fennec get-orig-source got 1.0~b2+hg20090630r611 for me
<asac> isnt that wrong?
<asac> e.g. shouldnt that be b2~hg ?
<ripps> asac: that depends, was the source from a commit after or before beta2 was released?
 * BUGabundo $ mv /dev/arse /media/kitchen; do eat; done; mv /dev/arse /tmp/newjob;
<asac> ripps: before ;)
<asac> i am sure its a bug ;)
<ripps> beta2 hasn't been released yet, than that a bug, but since reverting would require an epoch so that things would install correctly, might as well just leave it alone and wait until the official beta2 comes out
<asac> ripps: we havent done any upload with b2
<asac> not even b1
<ripps> still, it's kind of a hassle to fix it, is it really essential to fix the version number?
<asac> we need at least get a plan how to unbreak this situation
<asac> yes
<asac> well
<asac> if they release b2 it should have higher version than a pre snapshot
<ripps> you need to replace with a version value higher than b2, but still work when beta2 comes out.... all I know is that it would probobly require an epcoh
<asac> for xulrunner and stuff we are kind of lucky because we get the +nobinonly for free
<asac> ripps: no it doesnt
<asac> fix it in mozclient for fennec
<asac> and all is fine
<asac> we havent uploaded anything with ~b2
<asac> so its fixable
<ripps> If nobodies installed it yet, than it should be pretty easy to fix
<asac> its a bit of a pain for the existing dailies ... just want to know whats the plan to get out of this situation is ;)
<asac> ripps: then fix it ;)
<ripps> I don't use fennec, nor do I know anything of it's packaging... :\
<asac> ripps: its probably a problem in mozclient
<asac> in general
<asac> so it affects all packages that use it to produce tarballs
<asac> so if you say ./debian/rules get-orig-source in xulrunner-1.9 you probably get a wrong version
<asac> anyway. lets wait if fta has any plan yet
<asac> ;)
<asac> doesnt matter anyway, because fennec seems to be not supporting 1.9.1
<vadi2> Hi. I installed ff 3.5 final, and the fonts in it are broken again - unlike my gnome preferences, it's the default huge and fuzzy letters. How can this be fixed?
<fta2> asac, i think i have uncommitted changes in my fennec branch
<asac> fta2: now its gone ;)
<asac> if that was something to keep give it to me i can commit it on top if you dont want to rebase ;)
<fta2> asac, and the "+" was expected, upstream bumps the version at the last minute, unlike ff
<asac> fta2: what do you mean by "last minute"?
<asac> they are not yet at b2 ... but we have b2+hg
<fta2> they are
<asac> there is no tag
<asac> as long as there is no tag we are probably at b2~hg
<asac> and after b2 tag we are at b2+hg
<fta2> Topic for #mobile is: Fennec Project || Fennec Beta 2 is out! http://blog.pavlov.net/2009/06/26/new-fennec-releases/
<asac> err
<fta2> http://hg.mozilla.org/mobile-browser/rev/87ef0915a1d6
<fta2> hence the +
<asac> ok ;)
<fta2> mozilla 498098
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 498098 in Plug-ins "Fullscreening youtube videos freezes Flash" [Critical,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=498098
<asac_> bzr bd really breaks tarballs
<asac_> what a mess
<asac> so b2 is more broken than b1 ;)
<asac_> ok dropping ball on fennec for now. seems we need some low-level gecko fixes in order to get it work with 1.9.1 branch - to be continued another day
<asac_> its probably the canvas browser that is a bit busted from what i see
<asac_> vadi2: so your complain is that ffox does not honour the gnome settings?
<vadi2> asac_: yes, my font hinting preference
<vadi2> lemme show you
<asac_> can you confirm that its just the hinting?
<asac_> e.g. it uses slight but you want full?
<vadi2> no it is on full and I want slight
<vadi2> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/17536/screenshot_100_052__7Ma2Jc.png
<asac> vadi2: what do you get here: ls -l /etc/fonts/conf.d/*hint*
<vadi2> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/126106/
<asac> vadi2: try sudo rm /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-hinting-full.conf
<asac> err
<asac> vadi2: try sudo rm /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-hinting-slight.conf
<asac> and
<asac> sudo ln -s /etc/fonts/conf.avail/*hint*full.conf /etc/fonts/conf.d/
<vadi2> sorry, I just looked in gnome prefs
<vadi2> ff is using the "slight" one
<vadi2> and I'd like full :x
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<vadi2> will that do it still?
<asac> so its bug 379761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379761 in firefox-3.5 "FF 3.5 font hinting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379761
<vadi2> asac thanks, that worked
<vadi2> was 3.5 supposed to replace 3.0? it still has the blue logo
<asac> vadi2: no. we will replace it as soon as we have ported all rdepends that are on CD
<asac> hopefully soonish ;)
<vadi2> ok
<vadi2> thanks for your help
<asac_> damn i forgot to swithc maintainer back to me for icedove
<synta10> hello everyone
<synta10> anyone alive here?
<muszek> hi... 3.5 died twice on me today.  I'm running the version from sucurity updates repo.  Is there anything I could do to help tracking a bug?  It didn't happen in 3.0.  The window just disappears.
<muszek> last time it happen I was just pressing a regular link (plain html)
<Mook_sb> I dunno anything at all here, but do you have stacks or other forms of error output?
<muszek> Mook_sb: nope, but if I was given some directions, I can have something next time it happens.
 * Mook_sb waits for somebody who actually uses ubuntu - sorry, I was just hanging out here because I'm interested :p
<muszek> I am using Ubuntu :)
<synta10> muszek: have you tried to start out w/ the fresh profile?
<muszek> synta10: no, I haven't
<muszek> synta10: I'll do that and will come back if it happens again
<asac> synta10: ?
<synta10> asac: what's up?
<asac> you asked if anyone is alive ;)
<asac> muszek: do you have extensions installed/enabled?
<synta10> asac: okay, I admit I did; I've recommended muszek to start w/ new profile
<muszek> asac: yes.  quite a few installed, some automatically disabled after I ran 3.5
<asac> muszek: so did this go away with fresh profile?
<synta10> you can also try to disable all the extensions to see if it still happens
<muszek> enabled: Adblock Plus, DownThemAll, Firebug, Firecookie, Firefinder for Firebug, MeasureIt, PermaTabs Mod, Remember The Milk for Gmail, SenSEO, SEO For Firefox, Tree Style Tab, Web Developer
<muszek> asac: I'll do that shortly and come back here if it crashes again
<muszek> PermaTabs Mod is not enabled, my bad
<asac> ok
<fta2> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790  :(
<asac> whats the essence there? skype broken?
<fta2> no, a tool to grab 32bit files
<asac> why does that exist?
<asac> because we dont ship enough stuff in ia32-libs?
<fta2> because ia32-libs is obviously crap
<asac> but can any out-of-distro tool be better?
<asac> what does it do?
<asac> install stuff in /usr/lib32 ?
<fta2> maybe automatically create & maintain a custom deb, instead of putting files directly in the filesystem
<fta2> files that cannot easily be removed
<asac> yes
<fta2> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=9643
<asac> does it do that?
<fta2> same here
<synta10> are there any estimations when the Fx 3.5 final will be pushed to official Jaunty repos?
<synta10> well, how it is about localization of Firefox in Mozilla Security repo?
<synta10> anyone?
<asac> synta10: we give it 2 days baking time in ppa
<asac> so tomorrow night
<synta10> asac: thanks; where it will be then? in jaunty-proposed?
<asac> jaunty-security
<asac> and -updates
<asac> synta10: install it from ppa now
<asac> the more testers there are the more confident i am about the quality and the sooner i feel brave enough to get it rolled ;)
<synta10> asac: I am running it already, it's still Shiretoko and I am missing Czech locale; but overally it looks fine
<asac> synta10: we wont get translations until we make it default
<asac> unlikely that we get translations for jaunty
<asac> i will think about it
<asac> maybe we can do something somehow
<synta10> well, maybe backporting the Karmic version?
<asac> translations are done differently
<asac> we ship them in the  big langpacks
<synta10> ah, yes
<synta10> I see that langpacks are in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions
<synta10> separately installed localization extension (xpi) works fine, but it's not quite user friendly solution
<synta10> I guess there could be separate firefox-locale-* package in repos, like w/ thunderbird
<asac> yes you can use upstream .xpis
<asac> that should work
<asac> dont konw a differnt solution right now
<asac> maybe indeed a tweaked backport somehow at some point
<synta10> I guess Fx 3.0 stays as default in Jaunty, doesn't it?
<asac> yes
<synta10> ok, and one more thing - will the final version in Ubuntu repos get the new icon or it will still use the Shiretoko's?
<synta10> nevermind, thank you asac for your answers!
<miik> dude put so firefox-3.5 come on update
<miik> asac, hello you!!
<miik> i know its you who is the boy who make firefox in ubuntu
<miik> you are the boss guy
<miik> look i have karmic, and you need to put so 3.5 come in update
<miik> also i need songbird in repo
<Pici> miik: I suppose I was wrong to assume that you would have something constructive to contribute here.
<miik> yes
<miik> nobody here talks with me, i get the pissed fucked off
<Pici> miik: Please stop
<miik> the boss dude needs put firefox 3.5 so it comes to my computer in update
<miik> and i need songbird in repo, i waited 1 year
<miik> no i waited more
<miik> jcastro, you have best name jorge castro, its rox, its like fidel castro!! lol
<Pici> miik: Firstly, this is a development channel, demanding things won't get them here any faster. Secondly, you're free to help test 3.5 in jaunty, karmic is not released and as such the release requirements are different.  Thirdly, there is a lot of discussion on songbird on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/94494 , it would be wise to read it to see what the blockers are.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 94494 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Songbird" [Wishlist,In progress]
<NCommander> asac, bugger, you uploaded icedove when I had patches I still wanted to submit :-/
<NCommander> asac, how's the future look for a -2 upload ;-)
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<BUGabundo> asac: have seeds been updated for FF3.5
<BUGabundo> ?
<ricklerre> hey, I'm sure lots of people have been in to ask this today, but what's the timetable for firefox 3.5 release to repositories?  is it hours, weeks, or with the next release?  thx
<BUGabundo> eheh I just asked that
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> ricklerre: it *is* in the archive! just not the seed!
<BUGabundo> ricklerre: $ sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<ricklerre> BUGabundo: right, that's obviously the untested non canonical one, and it doesn't actually update does it?  it just installs a second?
<BUGabundo> wth!?
<BUGabundo> are you crazy dude?
<ricklerre> yeah
<BUGabundo> that's the real thing mantained by this hard working team
<BUGabundo> how can you even think that?
<BUGabundo> micahg: hey
<ricklerre> I see
<ricklerre> sorry to offend, I must have been mistaken
<ricklerre> at what points are updates issued to the "firefox" package though(this is just out of curiosity)
<BUGabundo> no offece
<BUGabundo> hope I didn't offend you either eheh
<BUGabundo> ricklerre: AFAIK its up to asac
<fta> damn, people are cloning our builds: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLLOL
<BUGabundo> The following unsupported and         untrusted PPAs also provide        'firefox-3.5':
<BUGabundo> wtf
<fta> and our official ppas are not even listed
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> ask LP admins to kick them
<BUGabundo> ahaaha
<fta> bug 280958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280958 in soyuz "Package page doesn't show related PPAs for that package" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280958
<micahg> that's a cool new feature
<asac> ricklerre: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/160-FAQ-Where-can-I-get-firefox-3.5-for-Ubuntu.html
<asac> NCommander: huh?
<asac> NCommander: you have icedove contributions ;)
<asac> give them to me ;)
<asac> NCommander: i couldnt wait longer with upload ... we already skipped .21 and i thought maybe they would start the MIA process on me ;)
<NCommander> asac, I want to shove the ARM patches in there for it
<NCommander> Once I fully test them (I've built it, got a debdiff, etc.)
<asac> NCommander: oh right. i think i could cherry pick them
<NCommander> asac, if you want, I was going to provide a branch then request permission to upload (I am in icedove uploaders ;-))
<ricklerre> asac: thanks
<asac> you wouldnt feel comfortable to just pull them in and see whats going on?
<NCommander> asac, I like my sanity tests, but its your call
<NCommander> asac, (although I think we still need an upload to karmic :-/)
<asac> NCommander: its not yet uploaded, yeah
 * NCommander is approaching his days end
<asac> NCommander: ok please start with current .head branch ... then request merge of whatever you want to upload
<asac> the -2 release is already opened
<asac> so add your changes/cherry-picks there
<NCommander> asac, sweet, now I just need to forward port ;-)
<asac> i had problems with getting merge request mails in the past week or so
<asac> so maybe ping me when you have the merge ready ;)
<asac> argh. libgudev is still broken in karmic :/
<asac> still == agian
 * asac  checks if there are updates
<asac> NCommander: seems we also have problems on mips ;)
<asac> https://buildd.debian.org/pkg.cgi?pkg=icedove
<NCommander> asac, woo, thats the sound of testing breaking!
<NCommander> That's nasty
<BUGabundo> asac: been testing the new AUTO account from NM 3G
<BUGabundo> it has a few minor bugs
<BUGabundo> if you set it to autoconect it doesn't set DNS or something
<BUGabundo> then the 1st manual, terminastes imediately, and a 2nd one works fine
<BUGabundo> asac: plus I get disconected a lot! never happened before
<asac> BUGabundo: what is "auto connect"?
<asac> you mean the Auto GSM Connection created if you dont use wizard?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> its quite nice!
<BUGabundo> now I don't need/have an account
<BUGabundo> asac: is there any hidden trick to force 3G to stay *always* connected to 3G? 2G sucks!
<asac> the auto GSM connection is known to have issues
<asac> wizard is getting more mandatory in future
<Nafallo> I thought wizards died with Merlin?
<BUGabundo> Nafallo: LOLOL
<BUGabundo> asac: mandatory? please explain
<asac> no wizard will come back
<asac> mightier than ever ;)
<BUGabundo> so it will just be auto?
<asac> it will try its best
<asac> e.g. getting network id from your SIM
<asac> scanning if you are roaming
<asac> to suggest the right provider
 * Nafallo thinks the wizard should have a picture of asac.
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> asac: so if it fails, the user fallsback to manual?
<Nafallo> if that image fails, we fall back to an image of Merlin :-)
<asac> BUGabundo: the user falls back to selecting amongs all providers
<asac> and if his provider is not there he can enter his info manually
<BUGabundo> ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-02
<mbana> hello all
<asac> hi
<asac> morning folks
<micahg> morning
<micahg> night :)
 * micahg is off to bed
<asac> good night micahg
<asac> sleep weel
<asac> well
<asac> ia32-apt-get ... whats that?
<asac> 02 Goswin von Brederlow      (4.6K) Re: [Pkg-ia32-libs-maintainers] Bug#535365: ia32-apt-get: Should drop 32-bit version of type-handling
<asac> hmm. and why do i get that mail ;)
<asac> debian bug 535365
<ubottu> Debian bug 535365 in type-handling "ia32-apt-get: Should drop 32-bit version of type-handling" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/535365
<vadi2> just so its not missed out, ff 3.5 isn't reporting 'ubuntu' in the UA anymore
<asac> vadi2: thats because ubufox isnt installed
<asac> err enabled ;)
<vadi2> it said it was not compatible with 3.5
<asac> vadi2: right. wait a sec
<asac> vadi2: i can give you the working xpi if you want
<vadi2> yes please
<asac> vadi2: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/ubufox.xpi
<asac> next ubufox update will also enable it so remember to uninstall it manually again then
<vadi2> why?
<vadi2> if I'd like to have it enabled
<asac> vadi2: uninstall it in the UI will make the system installed extension reappear
<asac> otherwise you will stay forever at the version from the URL above
<vadi2> ok
 * asac off to dinner
<micahg> if someone's requesting a ff3.5 upgrade in Jaunty in a bug, what should I mark it?
<asac> micahg: if its filed against -3.0 -> wont fix ... otherwise its fix committed (in -security PPA)
<micahg> ok, people have been asking to upgrade 3.0 and I've been marking invalid with an explanation
<micahg> but I'll mark them won't fix now
<asac> micahg: in karmic its not wont fix ... for jaunty its wont fix
<asac> in karmic its "in progress"
<asac> and consider tolink the bug to the blueprint
<asac> micahg: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<asac> i thnink you can link blueprints to bugs
<asac> or just bugs to blueprints ... hmm
<asac> not sure now
<asac> if it doesnt work just point them to it
<asac> and set in progress
<mbana> hello
<asac> hi
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<asac> hi
<asac> is that at least proper pt ... or some slang i am learning here ;)
<BUGabundo> hey asac
<BUGabundo> PT of course
<asac> its proper?
<BUGabundo> its Good Evening
<BUGabundo> would you think I would treat anyone bad?
<asac> yeah wanted to know if its slang ;)
<asac> slang != bad
<asac> if i say "moin" ... its meaning good morning, but its not good german ;)
<BUGabundo> no slang! pure and clear words
<asac> good ... then i learned something
<BUGabundo> Bom dia, good morning
<BUGabundo> Boa tarde, good afternoon
<BUGabundo> Boa noite, good night/evening
<asac> ;)
<fta> dtchen, i'm trying to make the <video> tag work in chromium, so far it just freezes the tab. if i start chromium with --disable-audio, the video is fine. rings a bell?
<BUGabundo> it did work for me when I tried it fta
<BUGabundo> what URL are you using ?
<fta> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/video/
<fta> it's a bit slow today
<BUGabundo> fta yep. chromium freezes
<BUGabundo> FF3.6 is slugish
<BUGabundo> but I need kernel -31 to fix all my bugs
<BUGabundo> so only after reboot it should be better
<asac> if its better at all ;)
<BUGabundo> don't put me down :(
<fta> it's slow because it's crowded
<BUGabundo> no! the full video was already here
<BUGabundo> on both browsers
<fta> BUGabundo, what is that? generated dents?
<fta> BUGabundo, http://identi.ca/fta/all
<asac> fta: i guess there is no parameter to specify a rule != get-orig-source for getting latest daily?
<asac> like get-daily-source ;)
<fta> no, why would you want that?
<BUGabundo> fta xmpp FTW
<asac> fta: because i would prefer get-orig-source to always get the current source
<fta> define current source, for me current = tip
<asac> current ==  as in changelog
<fta> it's not how i interpret the debian policy
<asac> i dont think the debian policy is made for snapshots ... releases usually are easy to find the tarball for, though for snapshots that are not released, you usually need to produce what is in changelog
<asac> but its ok
<asac> i can probably work around somehow
<asac> have to get the trunk builds working first anyway ;)
<fta> get-orig-source (optional)
<fta>     This target fetches the most recent version of the original source package from a canonical archive site (via FTP or WWW, for example), does any necessary rearrangement to turn it into the original source tar file format described below, and leaves it in the current directory.
<fta>     This target may be invoked in any directory, and should take care to clean up any temporary files it may have left.
<fta>     This target is optional, but providing it if possible is a good idea.
<asac> "most recent version of the original source package"
<asac> could mean latest upstream
<asac> or most recent changelog upstream versoin
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-03
<asac> anyway, i think its made for releases where its clear how to get the tarball if you want to reproduce something
<asac> but i agree its probably more in line with the original spirit of it ;)
<fta> we discussed that last year or 2 years ago in the motu channel, we ended-up with get-current-source doing what you want
<micahg> asac: any idea when ff3
<micahg> .5 will hit jaunty?
<asac> fta: what i want? ;)
<fta> tarball matching d/changelog
<fta> most of my rules files are providing that too
<asac> right. i remember get-current-source now
<asac> but we had problems implementing that for mozillas accurately, right?
<asac> or was that just with CVS?
<fta> we need a reverse mapping for the tags. it's fine when it's a snapshot as it contains the proper rev-id
<fta> or date
<asac> yeah thats what i thought
<fta> what do you think of http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=15889 ?
<asac> i wonder if bzr merge-options would be something we could use to have bzr branches that can reproduce the tarball if needed
<asac> merge-upstream ;)
<asac> not sure if bzr is up to that nowadays ;)
<asac> e.g. mirroring daily progress of moz central for instance
<asac> fta: sounds wrong for gnome. but chrome folks have to deide whether the want a unique experience accross platforms
<fta> the problem with bzr mirrors is that we loose the upstream revisions, it's a pain when filing bugs
<asac> or a slightly different one
<asac> that obeys native laf
<asac> fta: i dont mean bzr mirrors
<asac> fta: bzr builddeb has a merge-upstream feature now
<asac> or is it bzr?
<asac> anyway ... its basically if you get a new tarball, you say: merge-upstream and then it will update the internal upstream branch
<asac> and in future you can export tarballs independently that have matching checksum
<asac> so its basically just a recorded "orig" bump
<asac> like when you say "new upstream snapshot"
<asac> that would be equivalent to a merge-upstream commit combined with bumping changelog
<asac> so workflow would be:
<asac> ./debian/rules get-orig-source
<asac> bzr merge-upstream *orig.tar.gz
<asac> and then you can just do bzr bd --export-upstream ... to get the upstream
<asac> orig.tar.gz
<asac> bzr help merge-upstream
<asac>   Takes a new upstream version and merges it in to your branch, so that your
<asac>   packaging changes are applied to the new version.
<asac>   
<asac>   You must supply the source to import from, and the version number of the
<asac>   new release. The source can be a .tar.gz, .tar, .tar.bz2, .tgz or .zip
<asac>   archive, or a directory. The source may also be a remote file.
<asac> not mentioned how to export it on demand though ;)
<asac> maybe its all automagic
<asac> and it creates .bzr-builddeb/default.conf or something
<asac> i guess its immature ;)
 * asac stops testing that feature
<micahg> asac: any idea on FF3.5 in Jaunty, people keep opening bugs...
<fta> it's in the security ppa
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<fta> i also get may share of emails about that
<fta> -may+my
<micahg> ok, but it's going into jaunty-updates/security, right?
<fta> not my call
<micahg> asac: ^^^
<asac> i dont know how i can be more clear ;)
<asac> Karmic and Jaunty users:
<asac> * just install the currently available firefox-3.5 package from universe and wait. The final bits will be there really soon. * If you want to have them earlier, enable ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA where the bits will land first.
<micahg> I read it :)
<micahg> but that's what I'm telling people also
<asac> good... plan hasnt changed yet ;)
<micahg> I just anticipate people asking: Are we there yet?
<micahg> BTW, asac, bd murray has an extension that you can configure to replace the script you had
<micahg> I just tried it
<asac> the package hasnt been rolled to -security yet ;)
<micahg> It lets you set importance, status, and replies
<asac> micahg: yeah. greasemonkey
<micahg> yeah
<asac> micahg: i dont like greasemonkey. firing off a command is more efficient for me than waiting for launchpad ;)
<asac> i used greasemonkey for some time
<asac> but yes, its defintly an improvement.
<micahg> ok, well, I think it'll help me some
<micahg> and I"m testing it for FF3.5 right now :)
<micahg> works fine for me
<micahg> oops
<micahg> wrong windeow :)
<asac> heh
<asac> was informational anyway ;)
<BUGabundo> fta : #6Million done!
<micahg> BUGabundo: 6 mil what?
<fta> BUGabundo, ? was that a challenge?
<fta> looks like spam to me
<BUGabundo> fta one year old!
<BUGabundo> micahg: dents
<BUGabundo> http://identi.ca/notice/6000000
 * BUGabundo caminha
<rzr> hi
<rzr> asac: around ?
<rzr> asac: new flashblock to merge : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.ubuntu/revision/18
<rzr> i'll use lp to notify it
<asac> ola
<asac> 3g busted in NM ppa
<asac> so dont upgrade ;)
<rzr> hi asac , can you release http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.ubuntu ?
 * asac looking
<asac> rzr: does it work with 3.5?
<rzr> i havent check
<rzr> maybe i should upgrade to karmic
<asac> rzr: 3.5 is also in jaunty
<asac> firefox-3.5
<asac> also you can pick the final 3.5 for jaunty from the  ~ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA
<rzr> so let's check this
<rzr> i see i had 3.5 , and never ran it
<rzr> b4pre
<rzr> asac: ok captain it works
<asac> good
<asac> rzr: ok merged. i also added a .bzr-builddeb/default.conf with the upstream revision info ... please update it next time too
<rzr> ok great
<rzr> this has be merged in jaunty later , right ?
<asac> uploaded
<asac> rzr: no
<asac> rzr: unless there are serious bugs resolved we wont update jaunty
<rzr> ok
<rzr> then i'll open them :)
<rzr> or wait someone to do it
<rzr> because i am not sure it works as expected
<rzr> btw let me thank you for uploading
<asac> rzr: could you please keep the changelog during merge at UNRELEASED and then do a final commit with "debcommit -r" ?
<asac> (next time)
<asac> its better to know when there was what release ;)
<rzr> ok will do
<asac> rzr: is there no hope that we will get a better upstream version?
<asac> rzr: like the version they release on amo?
<rzr> amo ?
<asac> if not ... maybe we can spot the real release and reversion the snapshot?
<asac> rzr: addons.mozilla.org
 * rzr scratches his head
<rzr> no i donno how
<asac> rzr: do you remember this topic at all?
<asac> our snapshot has a completely different versioning what they release there ... right?
<asac> (sorry if i confuse flashblock with some other extension that has this phenomenon)
<rzr> we only add that snapshot suffix
<rzr> that's the same prefix
<asac> 1.3.14~a2+snapshot20090627-0ubuntu1
<asac> Flashblock 1.5.11.2
<asac> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433
<rzr> the issue was about the 1.3.14~a2 which now goes before 1.3.14 they will release later
<rzr> 1.3.14 is more compatible than 1.5.11.2
<rzr> works w/ seamonkey and friends
<asac>  Install Flashblock 1.5.11
<asac> for Firefox 1.5 to 3.6a
<asac> Netscape 9 and Flock 	Install Flashblock 1.3.14
<asac> for SeaMonkey, Firefox 1.0.x
<asac> and other browsersah ok
<asac> rzr: whats the difference?
<asac> is there any?
<rzr> i see no advantage to use 1.5
<asac> hmm
<asac> whats the difference then?
<rzr> i havent check
<asac> why do they release a 1.5?
<rzr> good question
<asac> 2009-06-27: Flashblock 1.5.11 released for Firefox 1.5 to Firefox 3.6a (trunk), Netscape Navigator 9, Flock, and Intel Midbrowser.
<asac> 2009-06-27: Flashblock 1.3.14 released for Firefox 1.0 to 3.6a, Mozilla Suite 1.7.x, Seamonkey 1.0a to 2.0, Netscape 7 to 9.0, and Flock.
<asac> whats going on ;)
<rzr> for netscape9 maybe
<asac> crazy guyxs
<rzr> no intel
<rzr> i donno of this browser is it a branded version of fennec ?
<asac> midbrowser?
<rzr> yea
<asac> i developed that at some point
<asac> intel doesnt use it anymore
<asac> they do something with mutter and trunk xulrunner now
<asac> we have it in the archive even
<asac> oh its removed again i think
<rzr> ok i'll test it out on my tablet
<asac> you can run midbrowser in normal desktop too
<rzr> sure but it's more use on my freerunner or nit
<rzr> +ful
<rzr> btw, have you tested thoses android+ubuntu hacks ? i am about to write an article about this
<asac> rzr: not personally, i saw demos on it during UDS
<asac> hi Trouble
<Trouble> Hello there!
<asac> Trouble: are you in troubles ;) j.k.
<jithine> asac: I got it now
<jithine> asac: no need for full path just to be in top level src dir
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> thx
<jithine> asac: my problem was that initially i was trying it inside debian/patches directory and it was not working
<asac> yeah
<asac> rzr: did you ever get a confirm mail for the flashblock upload?
<rzr> let me check
<Trouble> asac: Lol no - Thankfully I'm not. Though my irc client highlights every time someone else is in trouble (and mentions "trouble") :_p
<asac>  lol
<rzr> asac: no mail from lp today maybe delayed
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> the package is in though
<asac> i actually thought i would get a  mail
<asac> maybe i already deleted it
<fta2> asac, i fixed Bug 331654 days ago
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331654 in firefox-3.5 "abrowser profile migration is wrong" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331654
<asac> fta2: yes
<asac> fta2: but not in jaunty ;)
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/331654
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331654 in firefox-3.5 "abrowser profile migration is wrong" [High,In progress]
<asac> we need this as pseudo-SRU bug
<asac> security team busted my plans to push this through -security
<asac> configure: error:
<asac> *** Checks for JPEG2000 loader failed. You can build without it by passing
<asac> *** --without-libjasper to configure
<asac> what the hell is that
<asac> ;)
<asac> maybe everyone can move to jpeg2000 ? ;)
<fta2> where does that come from?
<asac> gtk
<asac> ./configure
<asac> its on git head
<asac> but i think i saw that before
<asac> libjasper-dev - Development files for the JasPer JPEG-2000 library
<asac> libjasper1 - The JasPer JPEG-2000 runtime library
<asac> libjasper-runtime - Programs for manipulating JPEG-2000 files
<asac> seems to be not decoding, but manipulating and coding
<rzr> asac: i noticed that it appear in the changelog , but not in the current versions
<rzr> now it's ok
<rzr> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashblock
<rzr> i suppose it's updated once built
<asac> so xulrunner-1.9.1 and firefox-3.5 ended up in jaunty-propose :/
<fta2> ?
<armin76> :D
<asac> fta2: too much garbage in the upload for direct -security fastpath
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/6020569
<asac> i didnt want to back out all
<asac> well i offered to do it
<asac> but so far things go smooth ;)
 * asac late lunch for real
<asac> mozilla  bug 502208
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 502208 in Mail Window Front End "Folders do not display, most actions generate _treeElement undefined errors" [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=502208
<asac> our tbird 3 daily is busted as it seems
<asac> maybe missing a file or something
 * asac off for lunch for real real real ;)
<fta2> asac, i don't use tb at all so i don't know when it breaks, and i don't have much time to fix it anyway. if noone else volunteers, maybe i should drop it from the daily
<asac> fta2: its ok.
<asac> nobody mentioned it so its probably recent breakage
<asac> the idea of dailies is that they break ;)
<asac> so we notice ;)
<asac> fta2: did daily run already happen? or in 40 min?
<asac> ok added missing files for tbird
<asac> lets hope dailies get ready soon so i can verify ;)
<fta2> 40min
<asac> great
 * asac glances at builders
<asac> seems there is potential for digesting them ;)
<asac> i386      2 builds waiting in queue
<asac> amd64      13 builds waiting in queue
<asac> lpia      14 builds waiting in queue
<fta2> most builders are doing something else apparently
<asac> hmm
<asac> Building lpia build of firefox-3.6 3.6~a1~hg20090702r29966+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~hardy in ubuntu hardy RELEASE [ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa]
<asac> is that a late comer?
<asac> lpia
<fta2> xul was broken, i fixed it earlier today
<asac> thx
<asac> only on lpia?
<fta2> no, all
 * asac still wondering why he doesnt get any build failure mail anymore
<fta2> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ppa-builders.png
 * asac gets crazy
<asac> half of day debugging why ffox 3.5 doesnt honour hint_style
<asac> it vanishes from font_options somehow
 * asac feels crazy ;9
<asac> guess have to take a break
 * asac confused by system/moz-cairo mix in a --disable-system-cairo build
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<asac> hi
<BUGabundo> hey asac
<mbana> hello
<BUGabundo> hello mbana
<asac> micahg:
<asac> 14:54 < asac> we need this as pseudo-SRU bug
<asac> 14:55 < asac> security team busted my plans to push this through -security
<asac> 14:57 < asac> configure: error:
<micahg> yes?
<micahg> asac: which bug?
<asac> micahg: so firefox-3.5 is now in proposed ;)
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<micahg> :)
<micahg> thanks
<asac> micahg: too many non-security changes in packaging
<BUGabundo> fta: ping
<asac> so monday most likely
<micahg> ok
<micahg> are the packages in teh security ppa and proposed the same?
<fta> BUGabundo, ?
<micahg> We've had some possible user agent bugs
<BUGabundo> fta if you have too many dent from me, you can instead follow my other OMB account! it only has 6 dents/day
<BUGabundo> http://www.macno.org/denticator/?service=brainbird.co.cc&user=bugabundo
<BUGabundo> fta http://www.macno.org/denticator/?service=&user=fta&chart=flash
<BUGabundo> Absolute average: 682 dents since 2009-01-11 (174 days): 3.92  dents/day
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> pfft
<asac> DirectFB thing is not fixed in thebes yet
<asac> bug 304033
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304033 in gwibber "Gwibber doesn't display updates (due to newer webkit/pywebkitgtk builds)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304033
<asac> MEDIUM
<asac> crazy guys
<BUGabundo> aaaahaha
<BUGabundo> asac: well it did affect a bunch of users
<BUGabundo> works for me! it always has!
<BUGabundo> only was affected by a similar bug for 1 day
<asac> its still broken in karmic
<asac> guys you should really care for the archive
<asac> and not only ppas ;)
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> asac: it shouldn't even be in archive!!!
<BUGabundo> it can!!
<asac> it doesnt help if you run the .head if noone pushes stuff to the archive
<asac> better keep running archive and bug folks to update gwibber
<BUGabundo> gwibber is one of those apps that only works on a PPA with often releases
<asac> i dont think so
<asac> why would that be the case
<asac> its just undermaintained from what i understand
<BUGabundo> or we need to change the rules
<asac> what rules?
<asac> gwibber doesnt brake in a stable release
<BUGabundo> and allow packages to change features on stable release
<asac> BUGabundo: thats not the problem for this case, is it?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<asac> the jaunty version still works from what i know
<BUGabundo> won't comment on it :)
<BUGabundo> but no support for jaiku, redent, etc
<asac> well
<BUGabundo> or even SSL-less laconica
<asac> thats a differnt story
<BUGabundo> its features
<asac> but thats not a regression
 * BUGabundo searches for a power socket
<asac> what you see in karmic is a regression
 * BUGabundo finds a power socket in the max reach of power cord :\
<fta> asac, gwibber never releases anything, so it's a random snapshot or nothing
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> that's right
<BUGabundo> *if* they had releases, they might be able to fix asac prob!
<BUGabundo> but they don't even have branches for head and releases
<fta> i will push a random snapshot but i need to figure out what are those -u2
<asac> fta: well. if the random snapshot is stable enough its ok
<asac> i am commiting now the not-committed releases
<BUGabundo> what are you both talking about?
<fta> some guy pushed changes to karmic without using the bzr branch
<BUGabundo> who and what?
<BUGabundo> right since this cycle everything is supposed to be in bzr right?
<asac> fta: yes. i replayed them now and merged from daily. let me check if its good
<fta> what were the changes?
<asac> Bah! ... and Ah! ;)
<asac> first was no change upload
<asac> second unfixed libwebkit version
<asac> public timeline is broken for me?
<asac> you see that too?
<asac> was there public before?
<asac> ah ok
<asac> its a bug
<asac> i didnt have any public timeline enabled
<asac> the tab shouldnt be there then
<asac> or indicate that one has nothing to expect
<BUGabundo> asac: if you remove it there's no way to get it back
<BUGabundo> unless you close and start again
<BUGabundo> eheh
<asac> it hsould just be hidden and not removable?
<asac> how do i remove it?
<BUGabundo> ctrl+w
<asac> ah its a view
<asac> view -> public timeline
<BUGabundo> or mouse middle click
<asac> works
<asac> comes back for me
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> not for me
<BUGabundo> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/357206
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 357206 in gwibber "[wishlist] Public Timeline Tab" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> doenst work for me
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> oh wait.  diff bug
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> nvm
<asac> BUGabundo: in View menu
<BUGabundo> I saw it
<BUGabundo> pressed and pressed again
<BUGabundo> didn't reopen
<BUGabundo> then again I don't have the pubic feed enable
<BUGabundo> let me try that
<BUGabundo> darn it! it crashed before I got there
<BUGabundo> asac: ok seems to work
<asac> thats what i mean ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: feel like jumping the gun and trying NM trunk?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> will it work??
<BUGabundo> already running modem manager trunk
<asac> i think it should work better than the nm 0.7.1 with modemmanager at least
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk
<BUGabundo> then I need to remobe MM?
<asac> thats NM 0.8~a ... and NMA
<BUGabundo> 0.8??
<asac> BUGabundo: the modemmangaer is a copy ... just add the ppa and upgrade
<asac> BUGabundo: yes nm trunk is 0.8
<BUGabundo> I keep MM ppa?
<BUGabundo> or remove it?
<asac> BUGabundo: dont need to ... i coped the mm to the trunk ppa too
<asac> and will keep doing so
<asac> i am seriously thinking about pushing that to karmic
<asac> just need initial feedback ;)
<BUGabundo> and you pick the crist here
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<asac> thought you like new stuff ;)
<BUGabundo> I do!
<BUGabundo> but I also like it working
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<BUGabundo>   modemmanager{u}
<asac> i didnt run the package, but i ran the git tree and it worked well
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be upgraded: network-manager network-manager-dev network-manager-gnome
<asac> BUGabundo: removes modemmanager?
<asac> what does {u} mean?
<BUGabundo> no idea!
<BUGabundo> aptitude words
<asac> BUGabundo: what does sudo apt-get upgrade suggest?
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy modemmanager  | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/209211/
<BUGabundo> now running aptitude! need to wait
<asac> BUGabundo: so you accepted that mm gets removed? ok.
<BUGabundo> sure!
<BUGabundo> I do what im told
<BUGabundo> hummm
<BUGabundo> nm-applet just blew
<BUGabundo> got a error message but pressed SPACE accidentily
<BUGabundo> GUI confirmations SHOULD never do that :(((
<BUGabundo> need to restart
<BUGabundo> gonna halt and have dinner
<asac> BUGabundo: install modemmanager also
<BUGabundo> if I don't come back in 30/40 min its your fault!
<BUGabundo> LOL
<asac> its not getting removed fir me ;)
<asac> you should really dump aptitude
<asac> thats really an annoying package management frontend
<BUGabundo> installed
<BUGabundo> asac: its much better then apt-get to manage confilcts
<BUGabundo> even a simple aptitude update tells you much more
<asac> well. but it sometimes does stupid things that are really unexpected
<BUGabundo> asac: bugs in depencies
<BUGabundo> ?
<mbana> i;m glad the font bug was given high status
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: apport failing to open FF?
<asac> not sure
<asac> BUGabundo: do you see anything in .xsession-errors?
<asac> mbana: which font bug are you seeing?
<BUGabundo> a lot !?
<BUGabundo> its always filed
<BUGabundo> lol
<mbana> asac: the 3.5
<asac> BUGabundo: see you something that looks like its firefox failing
<asac> mbana: are you on jaunty?
<BUGabundo> no
<asac> mbana: or karmic?
<BUGabundo> pastebining
<mbana> januty
<asac> mbana: which cairo version is installed there?
<asac> mbana: are you running our firefox build?
<mbana> no ... repo
<asac> mbana: what does repo mean?
<asac> you mean archive.ubuntu.com ?
<mbana> asac:  main repo sir.
<asac> k
<asac> mbana: and your sympomts are that the gnome font hinting settings are not used?
<mbana> to be honest, i'm not entirely sure.  i just want it to have the same rendering as ff 3.1, shall i try a ppa?
<asac> mbana: no.
<asac> mbana: what you ned to check is if the rendering is the same as the rendering of other apps on the desktop
<asac> like other gnome apps
<asac> thats the baseline we have to compare against
<asac> ffox 3.0 might have been buggy - even though it might have been fortunately for you buggy.
<mbana> yes.  ff 3.1 is using the desktop rendering.  ff 3.5 isn't
<asac> but what we should aim for is that firefox has the same fonts in the menu etc. that are used in other menus
<asac> mbana: so your problem is only in the content area?
<asac> e.g. on the html pages?
<asac> or also the menu fonts, etc.
<mbana> precisely.
<mbana> no the menus are perfect
<mbana> it's the content area, as you sya.
<BUGabundo> dinner and a reboot
<BUGabundo> bbl , I hope ;)
<asac> mbana: does that problem go away if you disallow websites choosing their own fonts? (in preferences -> conten -> fonts ...)
<asac> which bug if was that again?
<mbana> it's ff 3.5 rendering something, i can't recall the exact name
<mbana> brb
<asac> bug 379761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379761 in firefox-3.5 "FF 3.5 font hinting" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379761
 * asac goes off to dinner ;)
<reed> yawnmoo
<BUGabundo> asac: I'm here. so at least wifi works
<BUGabundo> will test 3g latter
<BUGabundo> asac: read it ?
<BUGabundo> mbana: ping what conclusion did you get from the Fonts issue?
<BUGabundo> asac: users on locoteam complaing about FF3.5 fonts, they look like bold!
<BUGabundo> asac: https://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.feedback.firefox.prerelease/browse_thread/thread/44a6ad4702915b95?fwc=1
<BUGabundo> FF3.5 plus Google toolbar
<BUGabundo> makes FF lose tooltips
<BUGabundo> I know its not a FF bug, but I've asked the user to put it on LP so you can dupe others
<BUGabundo> micahg: ping ^^^^^^^^
<micahg> BUGabundo: pong
<micahg> BUGabundo: I don't see any such thing with RC2
<BUGabundo> micahg: users just reported it to me, and said removing Gbar fixed it
<micahg> ah
<micahg> I don't have google toolbar
<micahg> maybe they should fix their toolbar
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> they know about it
<BUGabundo> but users may report it against FF on LP
<micahg> ok
<micahg> thanks for the headsup
<BUGabundo> micahg: another one: fonts as BOLD
<BUGabundo> https://www.getdropbox.com/gallery/921561/1/Screenshots?h=5c8570
<BUGabundo> see two last images
<micahg> that firefox-lp is speeding up triage
<BUGabundo> micahg: fta: asac: https://labs.mozilla.com/2009/03/firefox-new-tab-next-iteration/
<BUGabundo> really kewl
<micahg> asac: is it offically listed anywhere that proper updates for Firefox in Ubuntu is through Synaptic?
<micahg> I keep getting bug reports for it
<mbana> BUGabundo: i'm not sure what to do.  all i can say is, the menu, as asac mentioned, is rendering correctly, the page isn't
<asac> BUGabundo: isnt that old?
<asac> BUGabundo: great. so NM trunk works ok?
<BUGabundo> asac: any apt front end should do it!
<fta> grrrr... http://paste.ubuntu.com/209269/
<BUGabundo> asac: works
<BUGabundo> asac: old what?
<BUGabundo> micahg: : any apt front end should do it!  sorry asac
<micahg> BUGabundo: agreed
<micahg> but does it say that anywhere
<micahg> peoples keep asking about the greyed out update option
<micahg> especially now that they want ff3.5
<BUGabundo> micahg: mirrors still updating?
<BUGabundo> micahg: both my mirrors have it $ apt-cache policy firefox-3.5 |pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/209271/
<BUGabundo> asac: what's up with mutt?!?!
<micahg> BUGabundo: that's karmic. not jaunty
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> totally missed my mind
<micahg> asac: I'm just wondering what I can tell a guy who I've been waiting to reply on a bug
<micahg> about if it officially states anywhere that apt updates FF and not the menu option
<BUGabundo> micahg: ask apt-cache policy firefox-3.5
<micahg> BUGabundo: you want to see my rsults?
<micahg> BUGabundo: http://pastebin.com/f3037a61d
<BUGabundo> archive on b4??
<micahg> BUGabundo: jaunty
<BUGabundo> what ppa has .1 ?
<micahg> moz-daily
<BUGabundo> didn't jaunty also got -security ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: not yet, that's what asac was going on about earlier
<micahg> BUGabundo: my question though is about documentation
<BUGabundo> all week ? ;)
<BUGabundo> micahg: no documentaion !! PPL have to wait!
<micahg> BUGabundo: about the menu option, not when the update wil happen
<BUGabundo> the update menu HAS always been disable
<BUGabundo> we get updates from archive
<micahg> BUGabundo: that doesn't help new users
<micahg> you and I know that
<BUGabundo> o what??
<BUGabundo> aren't they running a stable system?
<BUGabundo> s/o/so/
<micahg> BUGabundo: new users coming from windows expect firefox to behave the same
<micahg> someone was commenting on how it would be nice if the menu option being disabled was documented
<micahg> I'm just wondering if it is before I reply
<BUGabundo> so they expect Virus the same!?!
<BUGabundo> or Exporer?
<micahg> otherwise, I'll throw somethign on the wiki
<BUGabundo> or MSFT office? or to pay for it?
<micahg> no, FF in Windows checks for updates within the browser
<BUGabundo> its a diff OS with diff way to keep the system
<micahg> BUGabundo: agreed, but it would be nice if it was documented
<BUGabundo> micahg: FF on Win is no FF on Linux
<micahg> BUGabundo: I'm going to update help.ubuntu.com for people
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> you have perm for that one ?
<micahg> yep :)
<micahg> I think everyone does
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> almost no one does
<BUGabundo> wiki.ubuntu, yes
<BUGabundo> help.u no!
<micahg> BUGabundo: wfm
<BUGabundo> ah?
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28670842/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.thunderbird-3.0_3.0~b3~hg20090703r3009%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> BUGabundo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<asac> sorry irssi didnt continue to scroll
<asac> so i didnt see any msg ;)
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> I have no idea what I told you before either
<asac> micahg: i dont think that its officially documented that ubuntu firefox doesnt use the mozilla auto update feature
<BUGabundo> ahah
<asac> micahg: not sure where do document something like that
<micahg> asac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<asac> micahg: maybe a FAQ page?
<micahg> just added it to the introduction
<asac> BUGabundo: old: the new-tab blog entry you posted
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> new to me
<asac> BUGabundo: mutt: i dont know. usually it asked me if i want to move seen mail to inbox-seen or something ... but it stopped doing that apparently in one of the karmic updates
<micahg> asac: does that post on help.ubuntu work?
<asac> micahg: "tell a guy that didnt answer". depends if the bug doesnt look like a gem, just set it to invalid and say that if he has the info, he should reopen the bug
<BUGabundo> asac: it's a mutt profile rule/option. maybe default changed!
<micahg> asac: Oh, I've already responded, the bug was too big to begin with
<asac> fta: damn ;)
<micahg> asac: I'm just wondering if what I posted was ok on help.ubuntu
<asac> micahg: which post on help.ubuntu?
<asac> where?
<micahg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/209289/ :(
<BUGabundo> asac: micahg already pasted it 3 times
<micahg> asac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<asac> micahg: did you create that page now or did that exist before?
<asac> nice
<micahg> it existed before
<micahg> I edited the Intro
<micahg> I added the last 2 lines
<asac> micahg: not sure if we should really put firefox 3.5 on it ... it will get old and if nobody cleans it up the help site looks outdated
<asac> ok
<micahg> asac: I didn't do that
<asac> just remember to remove the firefox 3.5 news when its done
<micahg> asac: I don't maintain it :)
<micahg> asac: What I posted was timeless
<micahg> unless we move from apt to yum :)
<asac> ok
<asac> micahg: but now you touched it and so you own it ;)
<micahg> agh
<asac> jk
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> that's the beauty of this team, right asac?
<asac> hehe
<micahg> now I have to get some work work done
<asac> fta: great. this gzip error looks awful famlilar
<asac> what does python do to tar?
<asac> it also happens with cdbs and bzr bd some times
<fta> micahg, there's not such things as an "early alpha of Firefox 3.5.1". Now that 3.5 is released, all 3.5.* are just minor releases, so 3.5.1pre is not alpha at all, it's an intermediate snapshot between minor releases
<asac> fta: its only -xf
<micahg> fta: I didnt't write it
<asac> where is the -z
<micahg> you're welcome to edit it...it's community docs
<fta> asac, missing, but it's the same
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/209297/
<micahg> fta: I'll look at the page over the weekend
<asac> fta: i dont understand why without a -z there is a gzip problem
<asac> anyway. seems like python does somethig harmful to subprocesses pipes
<fta> indeed
 * asac wonders how a parent process could prevent chils processes from doing proper pipes
<asac> especially accidentially
<asac> fta: can you reproduce that?
<asac> fta: with a small tarball?
<asac> if so file a bug please and let someone familiar with python look at that
<asac> or check python upstream
<asac> or does that only happen with builddeb
<asac> ?
<mbana> asac: obviously, u don't want my reply on that bug do you?  the menu stuff
<asac> mbana: the menu stuff?
<asac> i replied on the font bug i thought this was it about
<asac> you didnt give me the bug id ;)
<asac> or did you?
<mbana> that's it
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/209301/
<asac> mbana: whats it?
<asac> i didnt see anything posted by you
<asac> fta: and doing the same tarball in a while loop?
<mbana> no, i asked if you want me to confirm if the menu uses diff rendering, amybe to the benefit of others
<asac> mbana: so bug 379761 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379761 in firefox-3.5 "FF 3.5 font hinting" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379761
<mbana> yes, i reported it
<asac> mbana: yes. seems all the others on the bug dont see the bug you wanted to file
<asac> ok retitled
<asac> 379761
<asac> please update the bug. sy that upstream build has problems everywhere
<asac> and that archive packages are ok, in chrome, but have problems on website
<asac> also be verbose about what you consider a problem. i didnt really see the problem/difference in your screenshot. i only see that its different. whether ffox 3 is right or 3.5 is still a mystery to me
<mbana> how do you want me to prove it
<asac> i dont want you to prove
<asac> i want to you identify whats the difference is
<asac> then we have to check on code if that difference is a bug or a fix
<mbana> asac, look at the content of the page and look at the gnome task panel
<asac> mbana: well. the content of the page probably uses a different font ... e.g. whatever the website wants
<mbana> and on that screenshot, even the menus aren't rendering correctly, but it seems to be fixed now
<asac> mbana: if you want the same font for sans that is used in the task panel
<asac> you have to prevent website selecting their own fonts
<asac> (e.g. Preferences -> Content -> Fonts -> Settings... ")
<asac> or something
<asac> mbana: consider to check if you have the same setting in 3.0 as in 3.5
<mbana> all the fonts --- ff 3.1 and 3.5 and the task panel --- are the same
<mbana> dejavu sans
<asac> mbana: can you also post the url in the bug to reproduce what you snapshotted
<mbana> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memoization
<mbana> asac: that screen is from a first launch of FF 3.1 and 3.5, nothing was tweeked
<asac> mbana: for me both look identical
<asac> mbana: mbana 3.1 = 3.0?
<asac> (e.e.g there is no 3.1)
<mbana> yes, sorry
<asac> mbana: so in about:config
<asac> browser.display.use_document_fonts
<asac> is set to 0 in ffox 3 and 3.5?
<mbana> 1 in both.  but i don't want to set it to 0, i prefer to use the font the site was specified
<mbana> maybe, you post a binary on the bug report so others can confirm the behaviour
<mbana> unfortunately, builds from mozilla are just hideous
<asac> mbana: yeah. just please check:
<asac> if you set it in 3.0 to 0
<asac> and keep it in 3.5 to 1
<asac> does it look identical?
<mbana> yes, it's 1 in 3.0
<mbana> browser.display.use_document_fonts;1
<BUGabundo> micahg: link to ppa with 3,5 final ?
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<BUGabundo> asac: LOLOLOLOL if I place 3.6 on full screen, it won't come out OLOLOLOL fta can you test ?
<asac> mbana: so what i did: 1. create a new user account. log-in
<asac> start ffox 3.0 and ffox 3.5 next to each other
<asac> and the fonts look exactly the same
<mbana> please take a screen.  is this your personal build?
<asac> mbana: no. its the build from daily PPA
<micahg> BUGabundo: with F11?
<asac> but that should be the same as 3.5 final
<BUGabundo> micahg: yes
<asac> ok i take a screen ... let me re log in
<micahg> BUGabundo: wfm on jaunty
<BUGabundo> karmic FF3.6
<BUGabundo> daily
<micahg> BUGabundo: I'm 2 days behind
<micahg> on ff3.6
<BUGabundo> LOL
<micahg> let me upgrade
<BUGabundo> so that I know what to replies to unpacient users: asac what's delaying FF3.5 (the hally grail Final, and oficial branding) on jaunty archive?
<BUGabundo> getting tired of ppl asking for it
<mbana> it'll be a sin to release it until this font bug is fixed ;)
<micahg> BUGabundo: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/03/%23ubuntu-mozillateam.txt aroung 13:50
<micahg> and 19:00
<micahg> BUGabundo: confirmed with 0703 daily
<asac> mbana: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/Screenshot2.png
<BUGabundo> thanks micahg
<BUGabundo> micahg: thanks
<BUGabundo> care to file it?
<micahg> BUGabundo: worked fine on 0701
<BUGabundo> I'm a very slow net
<mbana> asac: ok seems like you got slight hinting.  have you tried setting the hinting to full?  because i believe that's when u notice a difference
<BUGabundo> fta its your deal
<micahg> BUGabundo: nope, I've gotta finish a project up before Monday
<BUGabundo> we got it bisected
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> how do I remove it now ?!? LOL
<asac> mbana: so in gnome settings?
<asac> or in fontconfig?
<mbana> yes, or even in .fonts.conf, what u prefer
<mbana> how can i do it through fontconfig?
<asac> btw that info _needs_ to be in the bug
<asac> mbana: err. please remove fonts.conf
<asac> firefox 3.0 has bugs in fontconfig processing
<asac> so that might make a difference
<asac> just use gnome-settings
<asac> and dont touch .fonts.conf
<asac> otherwise i need the .fonts.conf for sure
<asac> to see if its a bug or not
<asac> (attach to bug too)
<asac> mbana: yeah so with full hinting its different
<asac> (gnome-settings)
<asac> let me check fontconfig full hinting
<mbana> (when i try to switch user, my internet connection seems to die, for instance, xchat will disconnect.  something wrong on my end?  u checking on another machine?)
<BUGabundo> asac: now I'll try 3G
<BUGabundo> brb
<asac> mbana: ok. you can mark the connection in connection editor as "available to all users"
<asac> mbana: then its a system wide connection and wont die
<BUGabundo> asac: not so good news: NM doesn't see 3G modem!
<asac> mbana: ok so please update the bug summary: add that this happens when hinting is set to full. also give the example URL
<asac> i could reproduce it, so there is something i can work on at least ;)
<mbana> wo ha
<micahg> asac: you still work on NM>?
<mbana> i'll paste in the this chat session, if you don't mind
<micahg> mbana: if it's more than one line, paste to pastebin
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> micahg: use paste.ubuntu.com ;)
<asac> mbana: ^ ;)
<micahg> asac: what to do with crash reports on 3.5b4?
<BUGabundo> !paste | mbana
<ubottu> mbana: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<asac> micahg: if they have no way to reproduce and no recent duplicates, maybe wait to see if 3.5 final brings in duplicates
<mbana> lol
<asac> micahg: otherwise close
<micahg> ok, so I'll wait till next weekend
<micahg> BUGabundo: next time use > instead of |, that's almost as bad a not using pastebin :)
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<BUGabundo> right
<asac> mbana: try
<asac> pango-view -t "is the process of committing " --backend=xft --font="Sans 10"
<asac> pango-view -t "is the process of committing " --backend=cairo --font="Sans 10"
<asac> mbana: is that exactly like "3.5 vs. 3.0" (in that order)
<asac> thats the text from the http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memorization
<asac> wiki page ;)
<mbana> i think the cairo one is ebtter
<mbana> u want a screen
<asac> thats not what i asked
<asac> no
<asac> 00:13 < asac> mbana: is that exactly like "3.5 vs. 3.0" (in that order)
<BUGabundo> asac: asac asac I need 3G back!!!
<asac> ?
<asac> BUGabundo: doesnt the modemmanager stuff work?
<mbana> ok then it seems like it
<asac> seems or _is_
<asac> thats important
<BUGabundo> asac: no idea! it doesn't show modem in there
<asac> my eyes are bad and i dont see any font specifics ;)
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy modemmanager   Installed: 0.2.git5.ef0a604dc-0ubuntu1~mm1
<asac> BUGabundo: is modem-manager running?
<mbana> yes it is dude
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy network-manager  Installed: 0.8~a~git.20090702t164632.9c8e600-0ubuntu1~nmt1
<asac> mbana: good ... also add that to the bug ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: how do I check?
<asac> so i think have to check why its xft now ;)
<asac> or rather, why xft doesnt do full hinting
<asac> seems like its the same as slight?
<asac> BUGabundo: ps -eaf | grep modem
<BUGabundo> asac: root      3342     1  0 20:39 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/modem-manager
<asac> BUGabundo: stop NetworkManager, then sudo killall modem-manager
<asac> then start it on command line like:
<asac> sudo modem-manager --debug
<asac> what does it print
<asac> ?
<BUGabundo> humm ok
<BUGabundo> that will kill my wifi
<BUGabundo> so hang on while I reconnect
<asac> BUGabundo: did you restart your X session?
<BUGabundo> I rebootede!
<asac> ah ok
<asac> and you have 0.8~a for nm and nm-applet?
<asac> then run mm as i said above
<BUGabundo> asac: what's the package fot the applet ?
<asac> network-manager-gnome
<BUGabundo> asac:   Installed: 0.8~a~git.20090701t182005.3bec17d-0ubuntu1~nmt1
<asac> k
<BUGabundo> gonna test debug
<BUGabundo> brb
<asac> <wa
<BUGabundo> wait?
<asac> BUGabundo: also:; what modem are you having?
<BUGabundo> huawei E220
<asac> ok
<asac> in general that should work i think ;)
<asac> so start it with --debug
<asac> you might need a hal-info entry
<BUGabundo> again?
<asac> did your modem work before we switched to udev?
<BUGabundo> worked up until I installed 0.8
<asac> BUGabundo: no ... for now just get the --debug
<BUGabundo> every day for every karmic cycle
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo>  /etc/init.d/NM stop
<micahg> asac: Is security ppa missing ff branding?
<BUGabundo> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209348/
<BUGabundo> asac: debug doesn't help much
<BUGabundo> it detects it but I still can't connect to it
<asac> micahg: intentionally yes
<asac> BUGabundo: if you connect the --debug should hav espit out quite a lot
<micahg> ok, what do I tell people, wait for Jaunty release for branding?
<BUGabundo> asac: that's all I have
<asac> BUGabundo: do you see your modem in the applet?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> with or without NM running
<asac> micahg: in jaunty 3.5 will stay unbranded we we only ship one branded firefox for every release
<asac> users should consider firefox-3.5 a preview service
<micahg> asac: that seems a little weird
<asac> no
<asac> why ;)
<asac> one principal of stable updates is to not change the UI
<asac> changing branding is a big UI change
<micahg> If it's a legitimate release, then it shoudl be branded, it'll screw up with user agents and such
<asac> yes. firefox 3.5 in karmic will be an official build with branding. but not in jaunty
<BUGabundo> asac: still 3.5 is A LOT of Feature changes too
<asac> jaunty is a preview package and its not stabilitized, didnt undergo trademark and patch review etc.
<asac> BUGabundo: it has. but we had firefox-3.5 in jaunty
<micahg> asac: ah, that's a different story
<asac> just in universe
<micahg> ah, so we only brand the pacakges in main?
<BUGabundo> asac: HHHAAAA
<asac> micahg: but its not only the trademark. its really that changing branding in a security/stable update is not the way to go ... we released teh firefox-3.5 with shiretoko branding in jaunty; so it should stay shiretoke all release
<asac> micahg: we only brand packages in main yes.
<micahg> ok, but that'll cause problems for sites that try to dynamically provide HTML5 based on user agent
<asac> micahg: but we also dont change branding post release
<micahg> should I suggest people install the karmic version?
<asac> micahg: it has the right gecko version i
<asac> n
<BUGabundo> micahg: ok ok you have yiour anwser
<micahg> or just install useragentswitcher?
<asac> micahg: also its done in js anyway
<BUGabundo> now let me own asac for a few minutes
<asac> user agents are not ment to be used for that
<asac> we try to stop sites doing that
<asac> BUGabundo: so nothing in applet?
<BUGabundo> nope asac
<asac> BUGabundo: and in syslog?
<micahg> asac: Yes, ideally everything should be standards based, but that's hard
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: yes. but we dont run after the web
<asac> micahg: most sites will work
<micahg> so, I'll tell people it can;t be branded
<micahg> and mark won't fix?
<asac> and the sites that dont work usually also dont work if you have the right string
<asac> because the see "linux" and say: "unsupported OS"
<asac> micahg: tell them it will not be branded.
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: dont explain the trademark story etc.
<asac> that doesnt matter. changing branding is just not allowed in stable update. thats it
<micahg> ok
<micahg> will do asac, thanks
<asac> people go nuts if you give them too many things. they start to argue about specific points etc.
<asac> its not worth it
<asac> and whatever you do, the people complaining will always be loud and unhappy
<fta> X crashed during apt-get upgrade :(
<asac> the happy folks you dont hear about ;)
<asac> thats how it is ;)
<fta> 2nd time in 2 days
<asac> BUGabundo: do you have a syslog?
<asac> like a complete thing ;)?
<BUGabundo> asac: trying to pastebin
<BUGabundo> darn wifi :((
<asac> k
<asac> fta: chipset?
<asac> fta: on .31?
<fta> nvidia
<asac> you are lucky that X works at all
<fta> yes
<asac> my ati freezes when X is started
<asac> intel works
<asac> ati only with .30
<asac> BUGabundo: i need the full syslog as usualy ;)
<fta> crash in evdev_drv
<fta> doesn't seem to be HW related
<asac> BUGabundo: ok i follow and upgrade to your mm trunk thing ;)
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> ?
<asac> bad time for 3g
<asac> NM ppa broken
<asac> trunk ppa broken
<asac> mm ppa works?
<asac> or didnt that work for you?
<asac> slow archive mirrors
<asac> me takes a break
<asac> its really high humidity
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> humm asac I was using MM ppa
<BUGabundo> and working
<BUGabundo> with NM from archive
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-04
<BUGabundo> asac: sooo.... downgrade?
<asac> BUGabundo: well. nm from MM ppa would be the right combinatiopn
<asac> not MM from mm and NM(a) from archive ;)
<asac> anyway, feel free to downgrad
<asac> the upgrade takes a bit here
<asac> before i cannot see whats going on
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<asac> maybe its a packaging bug or something
<asac> fta: guess what just happened ;)
<asac> apt-get dist-upgrade -> X crash
<asac> now typing from console ;)
<asac> but X started again
 * BUGabundo is totally lost with NM PPAs pages :((
<asac> luckily console is quite good with kms
<asac> ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: four sources: archive == rock solid; NM ppa == latest 0.7; MM ppa == arhive NM + MM; NM-trunk == trunk NM + MM
<asac> fta: i think the "restart required notification" triggered the logout
<asac> maybe it wasnt even a crash
<asac> but a session thing
<asac> consolekit
<asac> or something
<asac> back in X11
<BUGabundo> asac: I'm here https://edge.launchpad.net/network-manager/0.7
<BUGabundo> dotn see the PPA
<asac> ii  libnm-glib0                         0.8~a~git.20090702t164632.9c8e600-0 network management framework (GLib shared library)
<asac> ii  libnm-util1                         0.8~a~git.20090702t164632.9c8e600-0 network management framework (shared library)
<asac> ii  modemmanager                        0.2.git5.ef0a604dc-0ubuntu1~mm1     D-Bus service for managing modems
<asac> ii  network-manager                     0.8~a~git.20090702t164632.9c8e600-0 network management framework daemon
<asac> ii  network-manager-gnome               0.8~a~git.20090701t182005.3bec17d-0 network management framework (GNOME frontend)
<asac> BUGabundo: dont use the PPAs for now
<asac> NM ppa has broken 3g ;)
<asac> and seems trunk as well
<asac> and since MM ppa didnt work for you either stick with archive version for now
 * asac restarts NM 0.8
<asac> BUGabundo: maybe i packaged the wrong applet ;)
<asac> let me check
<BUGabundo> let me know *before* I downgrade :!!
<BUGabundo> network-manager-gnome will be downgraded
<BUGabundo> network-manager will be downgraded
<BUGabundo> network-manager-dev will be downgrade
<asac>  seems like MM is too outdated ;)
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> asac: you are really tired !
<asac> yeah well. iddnt notice that dan landed refactoring branches right before i bumped a new NM trunk
<asac> ok uploaded new mm
<asac> to mm ppa
<asac> (and then copy to nm trunk)
<jetsaredim> is there a ppa with an updated thunderbird3?
<andrew_sayers> jetsaredim: looks like ubuntu-mozilla-daily has it, but it's not building right. now.
<andrew_sayers> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<jetsaredim> yea fta has it too
<jetsaredim> my only problem is also installing upgraded 3.5 as well, which I'm not sure I want
<andrew_sayers> You could apt-pin Firefox?
<andrew_sayers> Ah, which answers your question in #ubuntu-motu :)
<reed> why don't you want 3.5?
<jetsaredim> reed: i have 3.5 from the regular repos
<jetsaredim> i mean - i suppose i could just upgrade all of the ff-related components from fta's repo
<reed> ah, I see
<jetsaredim> not that I have anything against fta
<jetsaredim> just seems like overkill if all i want is tb-2
<jetsaredim> *-3
<BUGabundo> bom dia ppl
<FFEMTcJ> I read that 3.5 final would be in the Jaunty repos yesterday.. Any word?
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: Monday now
<FFEMTcJ> :-( thanks BUGabundo.. anything I can do to help?
<BUGabundo> asac: any news on MM ?
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: no idea! asac is having trouble with secutiry tea
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: you can get it from mozilla security ppa
<FFEMTcJ> ok
<FFEMTcJ> alreaedy have it that way.. I want to make it default tho.. heh
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: $galternatives x-www
<FFEMTcJ> k
 * BUGabundo $ dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/time; echo bbl
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: what is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozillateam for?
<fta> mistake
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> fta should I upstream FF fullscreen bug?
<BUGabundo> fta micah tracked it down to one of the last 3 day
<fta> yes, please
<fta> and provide the 2 rev ids you have
<BUGabundo> rev ids!?
<fta> they are in the version
<fta> rXXXX
<BUGabundo> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2a1pre) Gecko/20090703 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Minefield/3.6a1pre ID:20090703194857
<BUGabundo> the date?
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 3.6~a1~hg20090703r29981+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<BUGabundo> ahhh r29981
<fta> yep
 * BUGabundo checks LP for last 3 days revid
<fta> BUGabundo, do you still have a jaunty 64 somewhere?
<fta> http://identi.ca/notice/6054720
<BUGabundo> fta NO
<BluesKaj> howdy folks ,running Karmic here and looking for the correct settings in thunderbird "about config" to make FF3.6 the default browser ...any hints ?
<BUGabundo> 3.6 or 3.5 ?
<BluesKaj> 3.6
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BUGabundo> cutting edge I see
<BluesKaj> hey, you recommended it
<BUGabundo> aahah
<BUGabundo> me !?!?
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> I just asked you if it fixed it for you
<BluesKaj> nope , still doesn't connect to any url links from t-bird
<BluesKaj> so FF3.6 is officially called minefield ?
<BUGabundo> codename
<BluesKaj> it connects from konversation and akregator
<BluesKaj> as firefox-3.6 %u , not minefield
<Pici> As I understand it, Minefield is always the development version of FF. Each release gets one of the codenames though.
<BUGabundo> Pici: really?
<Pici> BUGabundo: I think wikipedia has a good explanation of it... /me looks
<BUGabundo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Mozilla_Firefox
<BUGabundo> Pici: ^^^?
<Pici> Indeed.
<BUGabundo> The precursory releases of upcoming Firefox releases are codenamed "Minefield",  as this is the name of the trunk builds.
<Pici> The trunk builds are Minefield.
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> now we are clear on tha
<BUGabundo> *that
<BUGabundo> fta stupid question: where do I file 3.6 bugs?? lp on ubuntu won't allow me :(
<BUGabundo> asac: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> fta: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=502376
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 502376 in General "firefox will not come out of full screen" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/395534 I have no idea which package/project set it too
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395534 in ubuntu "firefox will not come out of full screen" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> ok BUGabundo , I did the ' sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser '  and chose /usr/bin/firefox-3.6 , then editd the 'about:config' in t-bird and changed it to firefox-3.6 from firefox-3.6 &u.. and now the links to the urls work  !   :)
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> see? user error
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BluesKaj> hehe, well it's not error as much as knowing the nomenclature
<mbana> hello all, can i help on that bug report any further?
<BUGabundo> fta: what does this mean?
<BUGabundo> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=502133
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 502133 in Widget: Win32 "F11 no longer leaves fullscreen mode" [Normal,New]
<BUGabundo> "new build posted to try; should have builds in about 2hrs."
<BUGabundo> does it mean that your next daily build will have the fix?
<fta> no
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> fta then what?
<fta> "posted to try" means posted to a "try" server, a builder dedicated to on-demand builds. this doesn't mean the patch is committed in the branch/trunk
<fta> the resulting build is available for testing, to confirm the fix
<fta> then it could be committed, assuming it is in an acceptable form
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> so now what?
<fta> wait
<fta> or help by testing that build
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> how do I do that?
<fta> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Build:TryServer
<BUGabundo> fta https://build.mozilla.org/tryserver-builds/dougt@mozilla.com-1246734864/ ?
<fta> most likely, yes
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> nice ... riots in the streets ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: if 3.6 bugs are packaging related tell us here ... otherwise open upstream bugs
<asac> dailies are recent enough to make them really useful for them ;)
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> that's what I did
<BUGabundo> I better close the LP task
<BUGabundo> asac: so that is what you meant on identica
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> crazy guys
<asac> police is too massive imo
<asac> cant be that bad that they even shout at civilians here (about 3 miles away)
<asac> "go away or otherwise you will be treated as shit by us" ;)
<BUGabundo> ahah
<asac> BUGabundo: you probably rarely have riots in your city ;)?
<BUGabundo> gondomar??
<BUGabundo> can't even recall ONE
<BUGabundo> nor in Porto
<asac> yeah ;)
<BUGabundo> we had two several years ago in Lisbon
<asac> we regularly have some in that quarter
<BUGabundo> one that lead to the fall of PM back then (that now is President lol)
<asac> iits a place with anarchist tradition ;)
<asac> but no adays its really cool and snoppy
<asac> guess thats why police is so massive
<asac> but its making it worse every year
<asac> the more police the more fun for the folks making the riots
<BUGabundo> time to move out ?
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<asac> not for me
<asac> i like it
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<asac> last time i was in a bar right where the riots were
<BUGabundo> you crazy and anarchist dude
<BUGabundo> btw
<asac> was really fun, because nobody inside actually bothered about all this fighting going on outside
<BUGabundo> MM
<asac> BUGabundo: its fixed now
<BUGabundo> todays update broke something
<asac> na
<asac> it fixed it ;)
<BUGabundo> had lots of trouble to make it work
<asac> didnt you downgrade?
<asac> BUGabundo: 3g? thought it didnt work at all before ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: or are you talking about ~network-manager PPA?
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.2.git6.869c69e22-0ubuntu~mm1
<asac> that one is known to have broken 3g
<asac> yeah thats the good one
<BUGabundo> asac: MM PPA
<BUGabundo> I think
<asac> that should make your huawei available in the applet at least
<BUGabundo> I downgrade last night
<BUGabundo> and this morning there was an update
<asac> BUGabundo: maybe you havent upgraded everything again?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<asac> you also need the NM and applet bits from that archive
<BUGabundo> total mess
<BUGabundo> need to put everyting in sync
<asac> just dist-upgrade with modemmanager installed
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.7.1-0ubuntu1.mm2
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. thats probably incompatible
<asac> hmm
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.7.1-0ubuntu1.mm1
<asac> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> well its working NOW
<asac> BUGabundo: you need 0.8
<BUGabundo> been all afternoon
<asac> ok
<BUGabundo> always on 3g
<asac> then all fine
<BUGabundo> only was on 2g for 15 min
<asac> but it should also work on 0.8 now
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<asac> BUGabundo: do you see signal strength?
<BUGabundo> I have no other connection her
<asac> or doesnt your device support that?
<BUGabundo> *here
<BUGabundo> if it fails I need to boot a win pc LOL
<asac> just 3g? nice
<asac> if you have all the .debs on your machine
<asac> you can always recover ;)
<asac> be more optimistic
<asac> ;)
<asac> jt
<asac> if you dont want to check 0.8 thats fine
<asac> i will upload it to the main archive most likely ;)
<BUGabundo> as long as I have the packages in cache
<asac> as new default in karmic
<BUGabundo> form last night
<asac> ;)
<asac> yeah
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<BUGabundo> without any tests??
<BUGabundo> it broke for me yesterday
<BUGabundo> I can upgrade again
<BUGabundo> what's the 'H' symbol in the applet?
<asac> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAfCo7JryJo&feature=related
<asac> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DA1lFYxgNQ&feature=related
<asac> seems the first one is actually from a camera that one of each police fighter teams has ;)
<asac> not sure if thats leaking or good  to put there ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: H means that you are on HSDPA
<asac> think thats the bets
<asac> best
<asac> its better than E and U
<asac> Edge and UMTS
<BUGabundo> asac: with that poor kuality that could  have been anywher :p
<asac> BUGabundo: yes
<asac> BUGabundo: but its there ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: no official videos available ;)
<BUGabundo> right now I have all bars but no letter
<asac> there are even worse
<asac> BUGabundo: on 3g?
<BUGabundo> y
<asac> BUGabundo: maybe you are aon wifi too?
<BUGabundo> no wifi here
<asac> havent seen it
<BUGabundo> ahha
<BUGabundo> want a screenshot?
<asac> could be that your card doesnt support network technology querying
<asac> while active
<asac> some modems have only one tty port
<BUGabundo> eeh
<BUGabundo> I still have it running on cli
<asac> so you cannot ask for status while you do ppp over it
<asac> no
<BUGabundo> do want a paste of 3 h or 5000 lines
<BUGabundo> ** (modem-manager:14017): DEBUG: (ttyUSB2): <-- '<CR><LF>CONNECT 3600000<CR><LF>'
<asac> nope ;)
<asac> yeah if you want
<BUGabundo> ** (modem-manager:14017): DEBUG: Got failure code 3: No carrier
<asac> BUGabundo: so you sometimes see those letters?
<BUGabundo> yes
<asac> and you see the signal strength?
<asac> or never?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> I see it
<BUGabundo> both
<asac> ok ... then the log would indeed be interesting
<BUGabundo> just not now
<asac> the stat port probably died
<asac> BUGabundo: and now only signal strength?
<asac> or is that also zero?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/210026/
<BUGabundo> ah?
<asac> not sure what that means
<asac> BUGabundo: are you connected right now?
<asac> is that the end of the log?
<BUGabundo> hummm lost keyboard on FF
<BUGabundo> and its not flash this time
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> asac: I think that's the end
<BUGabundo> nothing after it
<BUGabundo> but it seems to be very small
<BUGabundo> to be connect for so many hours
<BUGabundo> its like it stoped outputting
<asac> BUGabundo: maybe its not running?
<BUGabundo> then how am talking to you ?
<asac> what happens if you try to reconnect?
<BUGabundo> am I dreaming ?
<BUGabundo> do I have to daddy ?
<BUGabundo> :p
 * BUGabundo hates reconnects almost as much as reboots
<asac> not sure if the connection will really go down if MM is down
<asac> heh
<BUGabundo> I'm afraid if I disconect not conect again
<asac> then no
<asac> i would just want you to run trunk ;)
<asac> and not 0.7.1.mm
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<asac> even though that is also good
<BUGabundo> uncommenting sources
<asac> why are you somewhere where you have no wifi?
<BUGabundo> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ppa/ubuntu karmic
<BUGabundo> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/modemmanager/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<BUGabundo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/trunk/ubuntu karmic main
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo> well I do have a linkys across the street
<asac> ah ok
<BUGabundo> a bit far from where I'm at the moment
<BUGabundo> but if I move the living room it should work
<BUGabundo> eehh now that I mentioned it, it got turned off
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> bad neighbor
<BUGabundo> can I use 3.5 from archive and 3.6 from daily ppa?
<BUGabundo> its stupid to spend all that bw on a app I don't run
<BUGabundo> asac: btw upgrading to 0.8
<BUGabundo> asac: applet blows away when upgrading!
<BUGabundo> I still have it on the cli, but not in the tray
<BUGabundo> network-manager-gnome:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.8~a~git.20090701t182005.3bec17d-0ubuntu1~nmt1
<BUGabundo> network-manager:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.8~a~git.20090702t164632.9c8e600-0ubuntu1~nmt1
<BUGabundo> modemmanager:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.2.git6.869c69e22-0ubuntu~mm1
<BUGabundo> rebooting
<BUGabundo> asac: any famous last words?
<asac> no
<asac> good luck ;)
 * BUGabundo say bye bye BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> bye bye
<asac> back ;)
<asac> seems wasnt too hard ;)
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> buttt old applet
<BUGabundo> antena not signal
<BUGabundo> :(((
<asac> why old applet?
<BUGabundo> also I already notice it yesterday
<asac> old applet + new nm daemon + mm ?
<asac> BUGabundo: how?
<BUGabundo> no longer able to select box to allow ALL users
<asac> BUGabundo: so seems you can connec to 3g
<BUGabundo> yep
<asac> BUGabundo: ok so it speaks modemmanager
<BUGabundo> yes
<asac> BUGabundo: if dpkg -l network-manager-gnome gives you 0.8...
<asac> then its fine
<BUGabundo> but it's the old antena!
<asac> the applet title still says 0.7.0
<asac> hmm
<BUGabundo> I already liked the signal bars
<asac> yeah. could be that the applet patch didnt go into trunk yet
<asac> the 0.7.1 build is a custom build with a few patches on top
<BUGabundo> NetworkManager Applet 0.7.0
<BUGabundo> network-manager-gnome:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.8~a~git.20090701t182005.3bec17d-0ubuntu1~nmt1
<BUGabundo> grrrr
<BUGabundo> why does FF crashe TWO times on every boot?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-05
<BUGabundo> I would report it, but apport doesn't like it :(
<asac> BUGabundo: what do you mean by "two times on every boot"?
<BUGabundo> well
<BUGabundo> I start it
<BUGabundo> it crashes
<BUGabundo> I start agait
<BUGabundo> it crashes
<BUGabundo> the 3rd it works
<asac> BUGabundo: with an Xid error?
<asac> BUGabundo: do you see the UI at all?
<asac> or does it crashes right away?
<BUGabundo> some times I have to use --sync to be able to make it start
<BUGabundo> no UI
<asac> i see
<asac> Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'firefox-3.6' received an X Window System error.
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit .xsession-errors
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/210044/
<asac> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<asac> in .xsession-errors
<asac> The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.
<asac> seesmt to be not it
<asac> can you stop ffox and start it from consoel?
<asac> to see what it spits out there if it crashes?
<asac> (maybe start multiple times, if it doesnt crash the first time)
<BUGabundo> didn't crash this time
<BUGabundo> trying agin
<BUGabundo> got one now
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/210046/
<BUGabundo> asac: another *very* anoying bug I have on 3.6 but haven't tested on a new profile:
<BUGabundo> awesome bar will not store new entries
<BUGabundo> so it doesn't memorize new urls
<BUGabundo> (firefox-3.6:21449): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<BUGabundo> Removing DOMNodeRemoved listener
<BUGabundo> asac: I want to file a bug: 3.6 doesn't allow triple click to select a single word from URL
<BUGabundo> :((((
<BUGabundo> confirmed a NEW profile
<asac> doenst work with 3.5 either here
<Grantbow> asac: thanks for your blog post on firefox 3.5
<asac> Grantbow: thx
<Grantbow> asac: enabling proposed updates will work too?
<Grantbow> for Jaunty
<asac> Grantbow: yes. just posted a comment to confirm that its in jaunty-proposed
<Grantbow> cool, thanks
<BUGabundo> asac: you gonna get soooo many users testing packages from -proposed, without they understanting ITS TESTING PACKAGES
<BUGabundo> asac: is it? I don't remember it not working on 3.5
<BUGabundo> I do remember soemthing on about:config for that
<BUGabundo> crazy mozilla guys who always think they know best
<asac> Grantbow: also added a "Updated:" line to the blog entry now
<Grantbow> asac: great, that will help as people continue to google for this.  I found your site from a link from http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/07/installing-firefox-3-5-the-right-way-on-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<Grantbow> I'll email him too
<asac> thx
<BUGabundo> asac: so bug or feature?
 * BUGabundo tries to find old addon that allowed to select anything
<asac> BUGabundo: i would think its a feature ... to be sure search in bugzilla for duplicates
<asac> there probably are dupes there already
<BUGabundo> asac: Q: is it worth to file a bug to suspend OSD buble when typing in FF search??
<BUGabundo> its *the* most stupid UX bug ever
<BUGabundo> asac: feature; http://overooped.com/post/30932542/re-firefox-3-vs-safari-3
<BUGabundo> browser.urlbar.doubleClickSelectsAll;false
<BUGabundo> fixed
<reed_> asac: typo in blog post
<reed_> xulrunner, not xulrunnner
<BUGabundo> (pkix_CacheCert_Add: PKIX_PL_HashTable_Add for Certs skipped: entry existed
<BUGabundo> hey reed_
<reed_> hiya, BUGabundo
 * reed_ upgrades one of his older laptops from 8.10 to 9.04
<reed_> except my dual screen support will probably be broken
<reed_> due to no fglrx driver
<reed_> *sigh*
<BUGabundo> reed_: ehehe
<BUGabundo> try karmic then
<BUGabundo> won't be even worse ahah
<reed_> no thanks ;)
<BUGabundo> there isnt a single GPU in good state right now
<Grantbow> asac: so the way you recommend right now for end users is checking the jaunty-proposed box?
<BUGabundo> :((
<reed_> Grantbow: or you can just wait a week or so
 * BUGabundo would rather have users using mozilla-security PPA to -proposed
<reed_> Grantbow: or install it manually from firefox.com
<reed_> ;)
<BUGabundo> reed_: noooooooooooooooooo
<reed_> yesssssssssssss
<BUGabundo> don't go tell that....
<reed_> I run it manually ;)
<Grantbow> reed_: the LUGs I'm talking to are impatient
<BUGabundo> there are at least 3 PPAs with it
<reed_> using official mozilla builds
<reed_> hehe
<Grantbow> reed_: and I want to give them the easiest possible solution to get it now
<BUGabundo> Grantbow: my opinion counts nothing, but, go with PPA and then remove it when it hits the archive
<Grantbow> the jaunty-proposed sounds best
<BUGabundo> humm the prob with PPA is adding the damn key
<BUGabundo> Grantbow: but that will bring many packages that are there for testing
<reed_> jaunty-proposed could easily break something else, though
<reed_> if it's not turned off later
<Grantbow> BUGabundo: which PPA do you recommend?  security doesn't have it yet
<BUGabundo> and MOST users won't even have the slicest idea what bug they are testing
<BUGabundo> sure it does
<asac> Grantbow: i outlined what jaunty users should do in the blog
 * BUGabundo re-checks
<asac> thats still valid
<Grantbow> kk
<asac> Grantbow: use -security PPA
 * Grantbow reads
<asac> and all is good
<asac> you can even keep its
<asac> reed_: do you build with --enable-system-cairo?
<reed_> asac: no
<asac> i mean the local build you are running ;)
<asac> hmm. wonder that you never noticed font problems ;)
<reed_> )
<reed_> ;)
<asac> there is quite  severe problem afaict if you dont use --enable-system-cairo
<asac> well relatively severe ;)
<reed_> seems to work ok for me...
<asac> as severe as font problems can be at all
<asac> reed_: you can change the hint style in gnome appearence dialog and firefox will use that?
<asac> otherwise the fonts probably look different than in other gnome apps
<reed_> dunno, haven't tried that
<asac> heh
<asac> reed_: do the fonts look the same as the rest of the desktop at all?
<reed_> I think I have them set differently
<reed_> on purpose
<Grantbow> asac: PPAs for LUG users is kind of messy, needing to add the key and all, but I'll teach them.
<asac> reed_: the chrome fonts?
<reed_> whatever the preferences allows me to set!
<asac> Grantbow: the PPA is the right thing to do ... its also much safer than running -proposed
<asac> its only mozilla security updates that get staged there
<asac> with low risk of regressions ;)
<asac> the idea was to push that directly to jaunty-security on friday
<asac> but security team complained and even though i tried, we eneded up giving this a short break in -proposed
<asac> complained == too many packaging changes i introducde
<Grantbow> interesting - lots of users are clamoring for FF 3.5
<asac> thats normal
<asac> we provide various optoins
<asac> and we had - looking ahead - firefox-3.5 in the jaunty archive universe
<asac> once the packages are there they wont complain anymore and this slight delay will be forgotten ;)
<BUGabundo> Grantbow: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com KEYID
<Grantbow> BUGabundo: yup, thanks
<BUGabundo> Grantbow: thank fta. its his code LOL
<BUGabundo> asac: the prob is *they* are expecting 3.5 to be default _after_ upgrade
<BUGabundo> :D
<asac> they will notice soon enough ;)
<BUGabundo> I'm so tired replying to the same questions over and over
<BUGabundo> and I bet you too
<asac> not yet;)
<asac> i usually dont answer :)
<BUGabundo> btw karmic already has 3.5 as default?
<BUGabundo> asac: ahahaha
<asac> except here ;)
<BUGabundo> now you can just point them to your blog
<asac> yes thats the idea
<BUGabundo> btw karmic already has 3.5 as default?
<asac> no
<asac> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<asac> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-browsers
<BUGabundo> those are pleanty TODOs
<BUGabundo> subbed
<Grantbow> asac: so firefox does not use update-alternatives?
<BUGabundo> it does
<BUGabundo> but it won't change 3.5 to default
<BUGabundo> it will remain as 3.0
<Grantbow> hmm, I see it's used for other commands but not "firefox", so changing the default is still a matter of the sym link in /usr/bin?
<asac> bug 380196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380196 in firefox-3.5 "add an alternative to /usr/bin/firefox" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380196
<asac> wont fix
<asac> Grantbow: changing the default is a matter of moving the link to the right position, yes.
<Grantbow> very important for users to know, thanks for that.  I'll read up on it too.
<asac> read my last comment now
 * Grantbow nods
<asac> Grantbow: yes
<asac> oops
<asac> ;)
 * asac confused by scrollback
<asac> its getting late
<BUGabundo> asac: true
<BUGabundo> I'm about to go to bed
<BUGabundo> just trying to find a nice geek part message
<BUGabundo> lol
 * BUGabundo $off ; $echo You can't off me; $sudo off; $echo ahaha you trieeeddddddzzzzzzzz
<rzr> http://linuxologist.com/linuxhumor/ubuntu-is-a-microsoft-product-now/
<asac> ola
<BUGabundo> ola
 * BUGabundo to be cordial, I should have replied in german
<BUGabundo> _Guntag_
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: hey
<BUGabundo> that was fast
<eagles0513875> heheh
<BUGabundo> asac: eagles0513875 here has a broken card
<eagles0513875> viva 10mbps cable connection lol
<eagles0513875> not a broken card it works fine on nm on jaunty
<BUGabundo> wicd not as user friendly as NM
<eagles0513875> i know
<BUGabundo> he wants to test NM 0.8
<BUGabundo> will it help his case?
<eagles0513875> but i think this is the regression that jaunty had where it couldnt connect to wpa
<eagles0513875> my wifi connection is wpa2 mixed connection
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: this kind of broakage is usually driver (aka kernel), not much that NM can do/fix
<BUGabundo> oh right
<BUGabundo> your prob is encription
<asac> dont think that 0.8 would reall yhelp
<BUGabundo> not actual device suport
<asac> if NM doesnt work it means that the driver sucks ;)
<eagles0513875> would wicd help
<asac> especially if wicd is working
<eagles0513875> asac: it works fine in jaunty
<asac> then its a regression ;)
<asac> eagles0513875: what driver is it?
<eagles0513875> its the oss reversed engineered b43-fwcutter
<eagles0513875> for me the proprietary one doesnt work for me
<BUGabundo> asac: what does wicd really do, to work in so many cases where NM doesn't ?
<asac> yeah. those proprietary broadcom drivers are doomed to decay over time
<eagles0513875> b43-fwcutter isnt propritary though
<eagles0513875> !b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43-fwcutter
<asac> e.g. they worked well in old kernels, but they dont get better ;)
<eagles0513875> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-5 (jaunty), package size 16 kB, installed size 108 kB
<eagles0513875> thats what i use right there
<asac> no. but it wrapps the binary
<eagles0513875> meaning
<asac> so that works?
<eagles0513875> on jaunty but not on karmic
<asac> ok
<asac> maybe you accidentically cut out a newer firmware from broadcom=
<asac> ?
<asac> or are you 100% sure that you have the same firmware used on karmic vs. jaunty
<eagles0513875> its saying its installed which seems to be 1:012-1 from main repo
<asac> eagles0513875: thats not the firmware
<eagles0513875> ohhhhh wait
<eagles0513875> jaunty is a slightly older one then karmic
<asac> eagles0513875: fwcutter is a tool ... it downloads a firmware from broadcom website
<asac> and cuts out the ugly blob bits
<eagles0513875> jaunty 1:011-5 and karmic has 012-1
<asac> so it could be that fwcutter is broken or that the firmware downloaded changed
<asac> could you please check that?
<eagles0513875> so basically uninstall reinstall
<asac> no
<asac> figure out the version you downloaded from broadcom (not the ubuntu package)
<asac> or download the firmware and install it on jaunty and karmic to check
<asac> if that all doesnt help, also check whether you actually use the same driver
<BUGabundo> asac: who is supporting BT in karmic?
<asac> there are multiple b4xxx drivers in the kernel
<BUGabundo> its even more broken then in jaunty
<asac> so it might be that you now use a different
<asac> BUGabundo: BT?
<BUGabundo> can't even connect to devices, doesn't accept password
<asac> bittorrent? bluetooth?
<BUGabundo> asac: BlueTooth
<BUGabundo> ahah right too many meaning
<asac> BUGabundo: are you using bluez-gnome?
<BUGabundo> applet freeses
<BUGabundo> asac: I _think_ I'm using what ever karmic brings
<BUGabundo> let me check
<asac> BUGabundo: ok. remove bluez-gnome and install blueman
<asac> restart system
<asac> check that all works still
<asac> then also remove blueman and install gnome-bluetooth
<BUGabundo> ahah
<asac> check that it works and compare to blueman
<BUGabundo> come on... all 3?
<asac> tell me what works better
<eagles0513875> broadcom is pita
<asac> ack
<BUGabundo> too many reboots for me
<eagles0513875> asac: seems like alot of linux wifi drivers are done and supported by http://linuxwireless.org/
<asac> eagles0513875: if you can find your wifi card easily in your laptop, just buy a iwl4965 from ebay for 5 bucks ;)
<BUGabundo> bluez:  Installed: 4.41-0ubuntu2
<asac> and replace it
<asac> ;)
<asac> that saves you lots of issues
<eagles0513875> i can i know the model and everything
<BUGabundo> blueman:  Installed: (none)  Candidate: 1.10-2
<eagles0513875> thing is this is an hp tablet so no pcmcia no nothing
<BUGabundo> gnome-bluetooth:  Installed: 2.27.5-1ubuntu1
<asac> eagles0513875: thats what i said. if you can find the wifi card inside
<BUGabundo> asac: so I better remove all and just install ONE ?
<eagles0513875> ahhhh my bad
<asac> BUGabundo: yes
<eagles0513875> i have one place i can ask is the linux-wireless irc channel
<asac> eagles0513875: to find the card inside your chassis?
<asac> eagles0513875: just open your laptop  ... usually its obvious ;)
<eagles0513875> no to see if there are any patches or anything that is needed for the wifi to work
 * asac does not encourage anyone to break his system ;)
 * BUGabundo fires up synaptic
<eagles0513875> asac: lspci also works its a bcm4311 reb2 wifi card
<asac> eagles0513875: like i said. first check that you reall yuse the same firmware
<asac> thats not the vresion you see in ubuntu
<asac> its the version you find on broadcom website
<eagles0513875> which they dont even have linux drivers for
<eagles0513875> linuxwireless.org im guessing is in charge of any linux drivers for broadcom
<asac> eagles0513875: do you understand what i am saying?
<asac> eagles0513875: no they are not
<asac> eagles0513875: broadcom is unsupported by linuxwireless
<eagles0513875> im not able to find anything on the broadcom site
<asac> eagles0513875: fwcutter downloads a file from broadcom site
<asac> that one you need to compare
<asac> with the one you installed in jaunty
 * eagles0513875 wishes vmware server worked right now
<micahg> I used the wl driver on the last broadcom laptop I had
<BUGabundo> asac: libbluetooth3 pulls evolution, gnome-do etc! should I keep it?
<asac> micahg: yeah. but wl doesnt work for all
<micahg> I had to use ndiswrapper and the windows driver before that
<asac> BUGabundo: i dont knwo
<asac> BUGabundo: i had no problems eliminating blue-gnome
<micahg> fwcutter never worked for me
<eagles0513875> your the opposite of me micahg
<eagles0513875> the proprietary doesnt work for me but fwcutter does
<asac> micahg: if wl works, fwcutter is not supposed to work afaik
<micahg> I don't have broadcom anymore
<micahg> now I have atheros
<BUGabundo> asac: ok all 3 meta packages removed
<asac> eagles0513875: you said that wicd worked on karmic still?
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> rebooting to test  bluetooth
<eagles0513875> someone else was able to successfully use wicd not me
<asac> ok
<asac> i really think do this: a) check that the firmware downloaded is identical to the one you used in jaunty (thats downloaded from broadcom)
<asac> b) if you are sure about that, check whether you actually use the same driver in januty vs. karmic
<asac> there are a bunch of b4xxxx drivers
<eagles0513875> ok will try that
<eagles0513875> i need to restart my computer ill be back in a few cuz i need to get on vmware and that isnt working now
<asac> c) if all is the same, check the committs that happened on the driver you are usin gin the upstrema kernel tree
<asac> there probably shouldnt be that many
<asac> so with some luck you can identify what caused this regression
<eagles0513875> :)
<asac> d) complain on linux-wireless
<eagles0513875> i will :)
<asac> but i think that they wont help you
<asac> broadcom is a mess
<eagles0513875> lol tell me bout it
<eagles0513875> when i first started with edgy it was a nightmare
<asac> e) open up your computer ... rip out this broadcom shit
<eagles0513875> lol
<asac> buy a good card on ebay
<asac> for 5EUR
<asac> and put that in
<asac> (seriously
<asac> )
<eagles0513875> this laptop is still under warrenty though so i dont wanna void the warrenty
<asac> i dont thin kit would void th warrenty ;)
<eagles0513875> its hp they are a mess as well
<asac> its just changing a component :)
<eagles0513875> i couldnt use the manufacturers warrenty on a machine i bought in the states
<asac> often you can just open the back panel and there is the card .. similar to a card in a desktop PC
<asac> f you are out of luck its behind the laptop screen
<asac> then youar elost ;)
<asac> eagles0513875: send machine back and claim warrenty; say the broadcom card is broken :)
<asac> seriously, everybody should cause work on the OEM side if they ship broadcom stuff
<asac> even if its just complaining that its "broken" and they have to check it etc
<eagles0513875> ya they replaced it with another broadcom
<asac> OEMs buy into broadcom because they are so cheap ... so raise maintenance cost and they will pick atheros ;)
<asac> eagles0513875: always cause work on their side explicitly mentioning broadcom :) ... maybe that helps at some point ;)
<eagles0513875> i hear atheros is a nightmare though as well
<asac> if they replace with broadcom say that its stil lbroekn
<BUGabundo> asac: back
<asac> eagles0513875: atheros is at least on their way tobecome one of the good guys
<BUGabundo> asac: what the 1st metapack you want me to test?
<eagles0513875> thats good to hear
<asac> at least they work together with linux folks on real linux drivers
<asac> in the mainline tree
<asac> and dont hide behind: "its illegal to ship open source drivers in the US"
<eagles0513875> asac: what does it mean when wlan0: ap denied association code=13
<asac> can mean anything
<asac> is that driver message or wpa_supplicant?
<asac> did you try to connect to a open AP? (e.g. no WPA?)
<eagles0513875> no i havent
<eagles0513875> the message is showing up in dmesg
<eagles0513875> there is another one in dmesg disassociating by local choice reason 3
<BUGabundo> asac: what the 1st bluetooth metapack you want me to test?
<asac> BUGabundo: blueman or gnome-bluetooth
<asac> you can choose
<BUGabundo> aah
<BUGabundo> blueman it is
<eagles0513875> asac: found a shell installation script that seems to get wifi driver from openwrt.org
<BUGabundo> blueman pools bluez?
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. thats ok
<asac> just not bluez-gnome
<BUGabundo> asac: $ dpkg -l | grep blue | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/210282/
<BUGabundo> asac: is that enough/ok ?
<BUGabundo> reboot again ?
<asac> BUGabundo: maybe .... usually you dont need to reboot
<asac> restart bluetooth ... and re-login
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> restart bt and nothing
<BUGabundo> trying session now
<BUGabundo> asac: back
<BUGabundo> ok I see the applet
<BUGabundo> I can go to settings
<BUGabundo> but it hasn't any other options enabled
<BUGabundo> they are greyed out
<BUGabundo> device, adaptors, send, receive, nothing
<BUGabundo> asac: should I try the next on the list, or am I missing a package?
<BUGabundo> OT, asac NM 0.8 autoconnect is stupid! won't set proper DNSs or something, so I always have to disconnect and manually connect for it to work
 * BUGabundo feels ignored
<BUGabundo> ok no reply moving on. gnome-bluetooth
<eagles0513875> im here BUGabundo
<asac> did get some coffee
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I was about to ask eagles0513875 if you said that
<asac> BUGabundo: settings? couldnt you open the dialog where you can scan etc?
<BUGabundo> ok gnome-bluetooth installed
<BUGabundo> asac: err too late?!
<BUGabundo> only to button available on the applet
<BUGabundo> turn on/off and preferences
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. you have to turn on
<BUGabundo> all other were greyd out
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> it was ON
<BUGabundo> I'm blond, not stupid
<asac> BUGabundo: but you right clicked
<asac> BUGabundo: have you tried to left clikc?
<BUGabundo> yes yes
<asac> BUGabundo: you have to left click
<BUGabundo> both
<asac> and there you get the dialog
<asac> did you see that?
<BUGabundo> no dialgog here
<BUGabundo> let me revert the instal
<asac> well
<asac> that happens
<BUGabundo> darn you and your coffe
<asac> it open dialog called "bluetooth devices"
<asac> there you first have to setup/bond devices
<asac> before you get options available via right click
<BUGabundo> reverted to blueman
<BUGabundo> restart BT
<BUGabundo> no applet
<BUGabundo> reboot?
<asac> BUGabundo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/Screenshot-Bluetooth%20Devices.png
<BUGabundo> or manually start it?
<asac> let me check
<asac> yes. start blueman-applet from a command line
<BUGabundo> Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue
<BUGabundo> lolol
<asac> BUGabundo: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<BUGabundo> $ blueman-applet
<BUGabundo> Loading configuration plugins
<BUGabundo> there is an instance already running
<asac> ps -eaf | grep bluetoothd
<asac> root      3488     1  0 Jul04 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/bluetoothd
<BUGabundo> ahh there it is
<BUGabundo> I already restart it, but took a 2nd try
<BUGabundo> ok left click now opens somehting
<asac> yeah. bluetoothd is sometimes not deterministic
 * BUGabundo checks phone bt is on
<asac> BUGabundo: so do you get the dialog?
<BUGabundo> yep
<asac> and there you have to setup your device first
<asac> good
<BUGabundo> and the right click also as more options now
<BUGabundo> trying to browse the phone
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> nautilus opens and closes
<BUGabundo> no success
<asac> ps -eaf | grep obex
<asac> asac      4398     1  0 Jul04 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/obex-data-server --no-daemon
<asac> do you have that running at all?
<BUGabundo> $ ps -eaf | grep obex
<BUGabundo> 1000     21792     1  0 11:59 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-obexftp --spawner :1.5 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3
<BUGabundo> 1000     26344     1  0 11:41 ?        00:00:02 /usr/bin/obex-data-server --no-daemon
<asac> k
<BUGabundo> I have the mount icon with the phone
<BUGabundo> I just can't open nautilus on it
<asac> what do you mean by "mount symbol" ?
<BUGabundo> I have this mount applet
<asac> BUGabundo: so in the dialog do you see that you are currently connected to the phne?
<BUGabundo> same thing as desktop icons
<BUGabundo> but easier to reach
<BUGabundo> yep
<asac> ok
<BUGabundo> its connected and *mounted*
<asac> BUGabundo: ok. you can also try to use 3g ;)?
<BUGabundo> trying dolphin file explorer
<asac> -> serial ports -> dial up service
<BUGabundo> 3G? like what?
<BUGabundo> access from phone or share from phone?
<asac> that will only work with 0.7.1 though
<asac> BUGabundo: right click on phone in dialog
<asac> first menu entry is
<asac> serial ports for me
<asac> there is dialup service
<BUGabundo> I see both
<asac> if i click on that i get a 3g device in network-manager 0.7.1 (not 0.8 i would think, but havent tried)
<asac> otoh, i think the latest mm is now using udev
<asac> so maybe 0.8 works
<BUGabundo> so now what?
<BUGabundo> dialog or serial?
<BUGabundo> and what exactly do you want?
<_eagles0513875_> humm
<BUGabundo> me to access web from the phone via my laptop (on 3g already)
<asac> BUGabundo: in the dialog if you right click on your phone
<eagles0513875> wtf
<BUGabundo> or access net using phone as modem
<eagles0513875> brb
<asac> i can select "serial ports" -> "dial up"
<asac> does that work for you?
<BUGabundo> "Success"
<BUGabundo> that's what it shows
<BUGabundo> no idea what it did
<asac> BUGabundo: it creates the rfcomm device
<BUGabundo> I see a rfccomm
<asac> check ls /dev/rfcomm
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> $  ls /dev/rfcomm
<BUGabundo> ls: cannot access /dev/rfcomm: No such file or directory
<asac> BUGabundo: did it show up in NM=?
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah its rfcomm1
<asac> or something
<BUGabundo> not in NM
<asac> BUGabundo: but you run 0.8, right?
<BUGabundo> $ ls /dev/rfcomm0
<BUGabundo> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 216, 0 2009-07-05 12:04 /dev/rfcomm0
<asac> yeah
<asac> looks good
<asac> usulaly it would now just work in NM
<asac> which is a great plus of blueman
<BUGabundo> network-manager:  Installed: 0.8~a~git.20090702t164632.9c8e600-0ubuntu1~nmt1
<asac> right
<asac> BUGabundo: if you like 3g over bluetooth you can try later again
<asac> now check gnome-bluetooth
<BUGabundo> ahah naaaa
<BUGabundo> over priced here
<asac> i doubt that the nautilus experience will be better
<asac> BUGabundo: you can put your 3g card in your phone ;)=
<BUGabundo> I can't see the mount point any where
<BUGabundo> its not on Mount, not on .gfvs
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> can't browse it
<asac> BUGabundo: well. maybe it got disconnected
<BUGabundo> let me remount it
<asac> works for me ;)
<asac> i just click on "browse for file ..."
<BUGabundo> same thing
<asac> and it open nautilus on phone
<BUGabundo> nautilus opens then closes
<asac> BUGabundo: did you properly bond your device?
<asac> let me remove the phone from blueman and see what happens on fresh setup
<asac> so now i an empty blueman dialog
<asac> i hit "search ..."
<BUGabundo> is there a wrong way to do it ? :)
<asac> BUGabundo: not sure. if you didnt create it through search it might still have old config struff from bluez-gnome maybe
<BUGabundo> removing device from bt , and pc from phone
<BUGabundo> making new ones now
<asac> BUGabundo: i think you only need to remove from bt
<BUGabundo> new bond with 55555 pin works
<BUGabundo> tried to browse, got asked on phone, accepted, and nautilus closed again
<asac> when connected it looks like this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/Screenshot-Bluetooth%20Devices-1.png
<asac> BUGabundo: hmm
<asac> BUGabundo: mount |pastebinit ;)
<asac>  back in 3 minutes
<BUGabundo> asac: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/112892/screenshot_001.png
<BUGabundo> $ mount | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/210298/
<e-jat> both of u use NM 0.8?
<BUGabundo> I do
<BUGabundo> not sure about asac
<BUGabundo> why e-jat ?
<e-jat> just asking :)
<BUGabundo> e-jat: just pre-testing *before* asac puts it in the repo and breaks it to everyone
<e-jat> i manage to use bluetooth with my Wmobile .. but using cli ..
<e-jat> BUGabundo: ic ..
<BUGabundo> cli?
<e-jat> cmd line
<BUGabundo> this is for Human Beings!
<BUGabundo> I no what cli is LOL
<e-jat> BUGabundo: yeap ..
<BUGabundo> so _unfortunately_ we need click and forget
 * BUGabundo hates mice. not the furry ones 
<e-jat> :)
<e-jat> im in kubuntu nowdays .. maybe can login to my gnome n test it :)
<BUGabundo> so feris runing karmic?
<e-jat> yeap
<asac> i use 0.8 too atm
<asac> works good
<asac> 0.8 pre-alpha ;)
<asac> with modemmanager :)
<asac> BUGabundo: so accessing devices still doesnt work for you?
<asac> browsing files i mean
<asac> sounds like its really more a gvfs problem
<asac> than bluetooth
<e-jat> modemmanager? cool ..
<asac> e-jat: https://edge.launchpad.net/~modemmanager/+archive/ppa
<asac> -> NM 0.7.1 + Modemmanager
<BUGabundo> eheh pre-alpha LOL
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk
<e-jat> hope to get pand manager too
<asac> -> NM 0.8 + modemmanager
<asac> e-jat: what do you use pan for?
<BUGabundo> pand?
<asac> e-jat: its supported in trunk
<asac> afaik
<asac> at least we have general bluetooth support there now
<BUGabundo> pand?
<e-jat> pand with my mobile
<BUGabundo> asac: ill talk to seb tomorrow about gfvs then
<asac> e-jat: tell me what use case you are going to
<BUGabundo> shall I try gnome-bt now ?
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. please check gnome-bluetooth just to be sure
<e-jat> BUGabundo: The pand PAN daemon allows your computer to connect to ethernet networks using Bluetooth.
<asac> BUGabundo: also be sure you upgraded everything
<asac> e-jat: i just wonder why you want to do that
<e-jat> asac: ? can understand it ..
<asac> whats the use case you are filling
<e-jat> cant
<asac> understood my question now?
<e-jat> owh ..
<e-jat> asac: i using it with my ISC in windows mobile
<BUGabundo> http://valid.tjp.hu/tjpzoom/ OMFG
<BUGabundo> JS zoom LOL
<e-jat> is there any better way to get connected with it ..
<e-jat> love to hear that
<BUGabundo> asac: entire system update (behing gdm and rpm)
<BUGabundo> installed gnome-bt
<e-jat> asac: any other way to make it work with windows Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) ?
<BUGabundo> e-jat: well blueman seems to do it!
<BUGabundo> I has intergration with NM or standalone
<BUGabundo> asac: $ sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart \n sudo: /etc/init.d/bluetooth: command not found
<asac> e-jat: ok. so your computer gets an ip from your buetooth device?
<e-jat> BUGabundo: will try the bleuman
<asac> and your bluetooth device goes online for you?
<asac> BUGabundo: you removed bluez?
<e-jat> get ip
<BUGabundo> asac: yep
<asac> BUGabundo: thats worng ;)
<asac> without bluez nothing will work
<BUGabundo> asac: LOL
<asac> bluez has kind of a monopoly
<e-jat> why is blueman removing gnome-bluetooth ?
<asac> so we always will have bluez
<BUGabundo> then gnome-bt *should* depend on it
<asac> what is interchangableis the applet
<asac> and the obexd
<asac> BUGabundo: you are right
<asac> BUGabundo: thats a packaging bug for sure
<BUGabundo> wanna me to file ?
<asac> e-jat: its a drop in replacement
<asac> e-jat: using same file names
<BUGabundo> I'm quite low on my bug quota this cycle
<e-jat> ic
<asac> e-jat: also there is not much sense havin both running
<BUGabundo> asac: wanna me to file it, or will I take care of it??
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. please file. and assign to me
<e-jat> which one better ? gnome-bluetooth or blueman?
<asac> e-jat: thats still open
<asac> e-jat: we will decide soon what we will use in karmic
<asac> e-jat: your input cn influence this
<asac> e.g. i have to decide soonish ... now i am getting first impressions ;)
<asac> bleuman is python ... gnome-bt is C
<asac> also blueman seems to be a bit ahead feature wise
<asac> but gnome-bt is a gnome project which gives regular releases and good translations
<BUGabundo> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/395725
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395725 in gnome-bluetooth "gnome-bluetooth misses dependency from bluez " [Undecided,New]
<asac> and also its a pretty new fork of gnome-bluez so there is hope they catch up
<asac> BUGabundo: thanks
<BUGabundo> asac: bluez installed
<e-jat> owh really ..
<BUGabundo> bt restarted
<BUGabundo> applet there
<asac> also i try to find out which upstream is more responsive
<BUGabundo> left click is hanging a bit
<e-jat> hmm will try the blueman when i got a time
<asac> so far both are in state "unresponsive" ;)
<asac> e-jat: the ui is better imo ;)
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/Screenshot-Bluetooth%20Devices-1.png
<BUGabundo> asac: hummm I smell reboot
<asac> BUGabundo: thats usually not a solution
<asac> ;)
<asac> let me try gnome-bluetooth
<asac> to see whats up ;)
<e-jat> but i prefer to use usb cable (rndis) with my phone
<BUGabundo> then gnome.bt is toast on my side
<e-jat> the blueman UI ?
<BUGabundo> e-jat: I prefer no wires
<e-jat> BUGabundo: but sometime i use bt
<e-jat> for stability
<e-jat> asac: owh .. the screenshot is blueman ?
<BUGabundo> errr
<e-jat> ic
<BUGabundo> wth
<BUGabundo> bluetooth-applet
<BUGabundo> is another applet
 * BUGabundo is confused
<BUGabundo> now have *two* applets
<asac> BUGabundo: thats what you need to start
<asac> BUGabundo: what was the first you started?
<BUGabundo> one does nothing the other does very little
<asac> ps -eaf | grep blue.*applet
<asac> BUGabundo: ?
<BUGabundo> asac: no. I had the blueman applet, that appeard on it self after gnome.bt install
<BUGabundo> $ ps -eaf | grep blue.*applet
<BUGabundo> 1000     19962 14549  0 12:34 pts/1    00:00:00 bluetooth-applet
<BUGabundo> 1000     26181 25998  0 11:41 ?        00:00:11 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/blueman-applet
<asac> kill 26181
<BUGabundo> need to kill that sucker
<asac> kill 19962
<asac> then start bluetooth-applet again
<asac> having two applets fighting over bluetoothd isnt good ,)
<BUGabundo> ahhh much better
<BUGabundo> should it have been removed when uninstled?
<BUGabundo> or was it stuck in memory running?
 * BUGabundo is getting a bunch of new followers on identica... poor things! don't know where they are entering!!
<asac> BUGabundo: you didnt stop it after uninstalling
<asac> thats ok
<e-jat> BUGabundo: for u .. which one better ? gnome-bt or blueman ?
<asac> i dont want to kill stuff in postrm scripts of packages
<BUGabundo> trying to connect to phone
<asac> BUGabundo: usually user should be asked to re-login (reboot)
<BUGabundo> e-jat: so far blueman is prettier
<BUGabundo> asac: it failsto connect, and shows "disconecting"
<asac> yeah
<asac> so its not much better ;)
<BUGabundo> let me bond again
<e-jat> prettier ?
<asac> yeah
<e-jat> cool .
<BUGabundo> ahh right... I remember there's a bug here
<asac> more beautiful ;)
<BUGabundo> I set it to use MANUAL pin
<BUGabundo> and it generates one
<e-jat> let me relogin into gnome .. then i can try it ..
<e-jat> brb
<BUGabundo> humm asac Seatch is not finding anyting now!
<BUGabundo> ok enough of this
<asac> BUGabundo: in gnome-bluetooth?
<asac> haha
<BUGabundo> asac: yeah
<BUGabundo> hey ikonia
<ikonia> hello there
<BUGabundo> asac: purging and testing next one
<BUGabundo> ikonia: what brings you by?
<asac> BUGabundo: thought you already try gnome-bluetooth
<asac> what is next?
<BUGabundo> bluez?
<ikonia> BUGabundo: information seeking
<BUGabundo> ikonia: 42!
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> problem solved
<BUGabundo> ahahh
<BUGabundo> asac: humm have to go
<BUGabundo> time to feed the grampa
<BUGabundo> ping me latter to test bluez
<e-jat> BUGabundo: k ..
<e-jat> trying the blueman now ..
<e-jat> installing it .. wish me luck :)
<BUGabundo> e-jat: remove all others before
<asac> e-jat: you need to re-login again after install
<BUGabundo> and you may need to reboot
<BUGabundo> I'm off
<e-jat> which one ?
<BUGabundo> ALL
<e-jat> reboot too ?
<e-jat> cannot relogin ?
<e-jat> asac: or i shall remove gnome-bluetooth only ?
<asac> huh?
<asac> e-jat: huh?
<asac> ;)
<asac> whats the problem?
<e-jat> just reconnect :)
<e-jat> still dloading the blueman dependecies ..
<e-jat> i mean .. what should i remove ..
<e-jat> is it enough just removing gnome-bluetooth ?
<e-jat> then relogin ?
<asac> e-jat: gnome-bluetooth gets automatically removed if you install blueman. so install blueman and then re-login
<asac> thats enough usually
<e-jat> yeah .. it remove auto
<e-jat> im wondering kbluetooth4 can do like blueman can do :)
<eagles0513875> asac
<eagles0513875> drivers for b43-fwcutter they pulling the same version on jaunty and karmic the regression is in the network manager
<eagles0513875> will continue working to fix this later
<e-jat> asac: blueman r0x
<e-jat> sure i will vote for blueman :)
<e-jat> work flawlessly with wm6.1
<asac> ejat: wm6.1?
<asac> windows mobile?
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> asac: retested gnome-bt after a reboot
<BUGabundo> seems there where some popunders blocking it
<BUGabundo> popunder are as evil as popups (that steal your focus)
<BUGabundo> but I sill fail to get it to conect to my phone
<BUGabundo> there's 'bluetooth' package, but it doesn't bundle an applet
<BUGabundo> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/210331/
<BUGabundo> traces from gnome-bt
<asac> yeah
<asac> thanks
<asac> i have to talk to gnome-bluetooth folks really
<asac> blueman is for now the better
<BUGabundo> asac: so its up to one of those too?
<BUGabundo> so whats 'bluetooth' package
<BUGabundo> s/too/two/
<eagles0513875> asac: is there newere plasma widget for nm floating around in a ppa
<asac> eagles0513875: i dont care much about kde
<asac> (unfortunately dont have the time)
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> they usually lack behind
<asac> best is to run nm-applet i would think
<asac> eagles0513875: you can see ppas that provide builds of a package on the main page now
<eagles0513875> didnt know that :)
<eagles0513875> thanks for the heads up
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<asac> Other versions of 'network-manager' in untrusted archives.
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager
<asac> but doesnt look like
<asac> karmic seems to be pretty fresh
<eagles0513875> hummm ok
<eagles0513875> might have to pull from svn trunk the nm
<asac> eagles0513875: try that
<eagles0513875> ill wry about  that later
<asac> if its better let me know
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> i can poke some people to update it then
 * BUGabundo means kubuntu ninjas :)
<e-jat> BUGabundo: blueman r0x :)
<e-jat> no more cli needed
<e-jat> huhu
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> I'm still waiting for asac to enlainthmen me
<asac> e-jat: so pan works?
<BUGabundo> so whats 'bluetooth' package
<asac> sorry i have to run .... enjoying sunday afternoon
<asac> bb in the evening
<e-jat> asac: yeah
<e-jat> ok asac me too gtg ..
<asac> e-jat: what did you push? does it work through NM?
<asac> or directly from blueman?
<BUGabundo> leaving me alone ? : (
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: you could do some bug triage ;)
<e-jat> asac: direct from blueman
<BUGabundo> :)
<asac> e-jat: ok. can you make screenshots of how you did it?
<e-jat> network access point
<asac> i am trying to get some kind of post up on what you can do with blueman
<asac> like screenshots for a few use cases
<e-jat> im uploading it ..
<e-jat> asac: http://imagebin.ca/view/3i6T4Pol.html
<BUGabundo> asac: gnome-phone-manager depends on gnome-bt huauahauahauhauahauaahauh
<BUGabundo> I miss it to send sms's (when ever it works)
<e-jat> then .. from ICS use bluetooth pan
<e-jat> sorry .. change back to my default session :)
<e-jat> asac: u got the screenshot right ?
<BUGabundo> e-jat: he is no longer here
<e-jat> :( k ..
<BUGabundo> e-jat: He _will be back_
<e-jat> im also gtg ..
<e-jat> BUGabundo: u receive the screenshot url right?
 * BUGabundo checking
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> its there
<e-jat> [Sun Jul 5 2009] [21:13:57] <e-jat> asac: http://imagebin.ca/view/3i6T4Pol.html
<e-jat> c00l .. now no more cli for me @ n00b
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~huangjiahua/+archive/hiweed-pkg ?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> more copies?
<BUGabundo> or ppl complying from mozilla source?
<fta> it's obviously a fork from our packages
<asac> already saw the pango build
<asac> not sure whats that about
<fta> tb3 still broken, you really need to receive the logs again
<asac> yeah
<fta> firefox-3.5                      10425   0.91%      1458    2770    6185      12
<fta> chromium-browser                  6973   0.61%       503    2784    3685       1
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<BUGabundo> is there a way for me to keep 3.6 from daily but 3.5 from archive?
<fta> BUGabundo, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-pin
<BUGabundo> right I know about pining
<BUGabundo> but that won't allow it to be upgraded either
<fta> it will, pin on origin
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<BUGabundo> that's what I want then
<fta> BUGabundo, did it work?
<BUGabundo> still reading
<BUGabundo> too much for me
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo>    An example:        Package: *      Pin: release v=2.2*,a=stable,c=main,o=Debian,l=Debian      Pin-Priority: 1001
<fta> Package: *
<fta> Pin: release o=LP-PPA-ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<fta> Pin-Priority: 101
<fta> you'll need to downgrade 1st
<BUGabundo> in this case package: firefox-3.5
<BUGabundo> and release o=universe
<fta> didn't work for me, try
<asac> libnl cache manager is really buggy. enough for today on that ;)
<fta> asac, could you retry o3d please?
<asac> fta: on 64-bit?
<fta> both, if you can
<asac> insalling on 64-bit
<asac> wil check in 10 minutes or so when movin back inside
<fta> what video card/chipset do you have?
<asac> We are terribly sorry but it appears your graphics card is not able to run o3d. We are working on a solution.
<asac> Click Here to go the O3D website
<fta> intel?
<asac>     File name: npwrapper.libnpo3dautoplugin.so
<asac>     O3D Plugin version:0.1.40.0
<asac> no thats ati
<asac> intel would probabl ywork;)
<asac> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900
<asac> hmm. no registered suffixes
<asac> for the plugin
<fta> doesn't work on my GM965
<fta> registered suffixes? what is that?
<asac> fta: check about:plugins
<asac> there is an empty field
<asac> suffixes means: "file extensions"
<asac> like you want to handle .o3d files
<fta> doesn't matter
<asac> of course it doesnt matter
<asac> if mime type is sent ;)
<asac> i just wanted to point out that there is no suffix ;)=
<asac> but besides from my graphics card suckin badly
<asac> it seems to cause no problems
<asac> ;)
<micahg> asac: can you look at bug 395167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395167 in firefox-3.5 "[needs-packaging] make firefox-3.5 available in hardy" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395167
<fta> i thing the o3d files are served as <object>s wrapped in javascript, or something like that
<asac> micahg: i will think about what to best answer ;)
<asac> ill reply tomorrow (so kick me if i forget ;))
<micahg> ok, I was thinking to move to hardy-backports before bdmurray added the tag
<asac> yeah. needs-packaging sounds wrong
<asac> if you wanted to discuss the tag, then yeah. its backports rather
<micahg> maybe I should ask him
<asac> otoh, it seems the user wants it in hardy-updates or something
<asac> which is definitly won't fix
<asac> however, i want to provide hardy users with a good location besides from -backports which some users find too risky
<micahg> well, the problem is that it's a new package for hardy
<micahg> but couldn't the security ppa do it?
<asac> the security ppa is not a place to put something you dont no where to put
<asac> its a strict staging area for what will go in the releases
<micahg> well, everyone else is getting updates there
<asac> (usually into -security)
<asac> micahg: they get it there because we stage firefox-3.5 there
<micahg> can we have a generic ppa for mozilla?
<asac> we have firefox-3.5 in jaunty
<micahg> tue
<micahg> true
<asac> now we want to roll and update... so we put it into security ppa
<asac> micahg: we can. but we alreawd have a bunch and we are currently undergoing some thinking about how to best organize all the PPAs we require ;)
<micahg> see if backports provides the initial package, then the security ppa can provide updates, no?
<asac> no
<asac> -backports is not part of the release
<asac> -security ppa is strictly for updates that will eventually end up in -security
<asac> this time its a bit of an exception, because security team said we should push the build through -proposed
<asac> but it was intended for -security ;)
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: we have -daily currently. we wanted to add -milestones ... and maybe -backports/-releases
<asac> ppa
<micahg> maybe it would be better to just have them all under the ~ubuntu-mozilla team?
<micahg> instead of a separate team for eacg
<micahg> each
<asac> yeah thats one of the points
<asac> the separte team approach was started when there was no ability to setup more than one ppa
<asac> for a team
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-05
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the secmod.db issue seems to be long standing when absolute paths are used
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ah, ok. there seems to be a lot of people with the issue after the 3.6.6 upgrade
<micahg> chrisccoulson: in Lucid also or just Hardy?
<chrisccoulson> i've been browsing around on ubuntuforums to try and pick out issues that people aren't reporting ;)
<chrisccoulson> on hardy and lucid
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hmm, weird that it should happen on Lucid since NSS didn't change
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's what i thought
<micahg> chrisccoulson: might be this: mozilla 534964
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 534964 in Libraries "Attached secmod.db hangs electrolysis on startup" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=534964
 * micahg will bbiab
<chrisccoulson> yeah, could be that
<cousin_mario> hi there
<cousin_mario> any news about thunderbird 3.1 ?
<micahg> cousin_mario: soon :)
<Dimmuxx> any news about the beta ppa? ;)
<micahg> Dimmuxx: heh, as soon as I can get to it :)
<Dimmuxx> hehe okay. Do you know why they removed build 1 of 4.0b1?
<Dimmuxx> or hmm they just made it more annoying to get :P
<micahg> Dimmuxx: there were issues, build2 should be released soon
<Dimmuxx> if you try to go to the ftp directly you get redirected to another page first
<micahg> Dimmuxx: right, it was pulled
<Dimmuxx> but you can still get it from that page though
<micahg> Dimmuxx: idk, I just know that build1 had issues and build2 was spun
<Dimmuxx> too bad noone is working on the ui refresh for linux yet :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you have time to push gjs for lucid?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i can look at that in a bit
<micahg> bug 597944
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597944 in gjs (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "libgjs needs a rebuild for xulrunner-1.9.2.6 (affects: 5) (heat: 28)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597944
<cousin_mario> micahg: any chance you could be more specific?:)
<micahg> cousin_mario: unfortunately not, I have a lot of things on my plate right now
<micahg> cousin_mario: I'm hoping for this week sometime
<micahg> chrisccoulson: have you seen the discussion on TB2 migration in email?
<cousin_mario> micahg: oh, then it's sooner than I expected:)
<cousin_mario> thanks
<micahg> cousin_mario: maybe next weekend though...but soon
<cousin_mario> okok
<cousin_mario> bye!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you get a chance, can you push Seamonkey 2.0.5 to the security PPA with the changelog
<micahg> chrisccoulson: just lucid ATM
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, will do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> btw, gjs should be targetted for lucid-proposed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can take care of maverick tomorrow hopefully :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: does upload rights to maverick get me upload rights to -proposed in lucid?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure, it depends on if the packageset exists in lucid
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I guess it doesn't
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the packageset only exists for maverick
<chrisccoulson> chmsee is giving me a headache on karmic
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what's wrong?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'd just push the lucid version since they're close enough
<chrisccoulson> it's crashing in nsEmbedStream::OpenStream on karmic, because do_GetInterface on the nsWebBrowser returns NULL
<chrisccoulson> but that doesn't seem like anything that chmsee can influence
<micahg> that sounds familiar
<micahg> chrisccoulson: wasn't something doing that in hardy?
<chrisccoulson> i don't remember this issue in hardy
<micahg> maybe it was lucid then, it sounds familiar
<micahg> oh, maybe it was part of what I was researching for the gjs test crash
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that's weird. deleting the profile folder makes it work
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the chmsee profile?
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<Guest57002> hallo, anyone has thunderbird imap with gigs of data in the homeprofile
<micahg> Guest57002: yes, why?
<asac> !test
<ubot2> hrm?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i subscribed you to a bug report i just submitted
<chrisccoulson> that's the flashplugin crash that all these users seem to be experiencing now
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: what's the bug number, I'm curious
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, bug 601977
<ubot2> chrisccoulson: Bug 601977 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/601977 is private
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: could you subscribe ubuntu-security to the bug, please
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, yeah, can do
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, done
<mdeslaur> thanks chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> the stacktrace is not much use unfortunately
<chrisccoulson> but it doesn't crash if you set dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.libflashplayer.so to false
<mdeslaur> huh
<micahg> thanks chrisccoulson
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you ask for a USN for Thunderbird as well?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not yet
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur ^^
<chrisccoulson> :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, we have one for 3.0.5 don't we?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, but 3.0.6 was tagged :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool. we haven't done the lucid release yet have we?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson, micahg: if the USN wasn't published, just use the one you've got already
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, that should happen :)
<micahg> mdeslaur: do you have time to publish 3.0.5 to Lucid?
<mdeslaur> micahg: tomorrow morning I'll have time
<mdeslaur> micahg: is that okay?
<micahg> mdeslaur: yep, thanks
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson, micahg: I'll get you a new USN for tb 3.0.6
<micahg> mdeslaur: thanks
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - want to do the tb3.0.6 update once we've got 3.0.5 published?
<chrisccoulson> and i will get the ff3.6.7 update done too
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson, micahg: use USN-958-1 for tb 3.0.6
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, just for Lucid, not sure about Hardy-Karmic yet per the discussion by email
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i'm not too sure about those yet either. i've not had a chance to read all the emails in full just yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: to summarize, it seems that 2.x isn't EOL yet and there's nothing too serious affecting it ATM, they're looking to push a major update to 3.1.x near the end of the month
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i think i saw that bit. i assume they'd prefer us to update to 3.1 too?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep, the experience should be better
<chrisccoulson> i don't know what mdeslaur thinks about that?
<chrisccoulson> it would be good if we could drag it out until jaunty goes EOL ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I was about to say that
<chrisccoulson> that's only 3 months away now isn't it?
<mdeslaur> I would try and stick with 2.x until we can't get updates for it any longer
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it seems like backporting seems futile
<micahg> mdeslaur: most likely no more updates, we'd have to backport patches manually
<mdeslaur> and users may not like the interface changes between 2.x and 3.x..
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, we're not getting updates for 2.x already, although it hasn't officially gone EOL
<micahg> mdeslaur: yeah, I brought that up in the email
<mdeslaur> micahg: ah, well, I guess we'll need to move to 3.1 once something serious hits, unless the backport is trivial
<mdeslaur> micahg: where was the mail posted?
<micahg> mdeslaur: private email between TB devs and Mozilla maintainers, I can fwd
<chrisccoulson> i think we should start preparing lucid for 3.1 anyway, when we do the update for maverick
<mdeslaur> micahg: if you can, yes I would like to see it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: once I get it ready for maverick, it should be trivial to prepare the rest of the updates
<chrisccoulson> yeah, hopefully :)
<micahg> mdeslaur: fwded to you and jdstrand
<mdeslaur> micahg: thanks! :)
<mdeslaur> ah, it's good to know 3.1 is addressing things people didn't like when migrating from 2.x to 3.0.x
<micahg> it would be nice to have all releases on the same version like w/Firefox :)
<mdeslaur> micahg: yeah, that's what we'll do I guess
<micahg> mdeslaur: cool
<micahg> mdeslaur: the alternative is to take Debian's patches and credit them, but no guarantees we get everything if we try that
<mdeslaur> micahg: maybe we should talk about this during the next security team meeting...just to make sure everyone is okay with it
<micahg> mdeslaur: the update to 3.1?  When is the next meeting, I can try to make it
<micahg> if it's ok w/ chrisccoulson :)
<mdeslaur> micahg, chrisccoulson: it's mondays at 17:00 UTC
<micahg> mdeslaur: so 3 hrs ago :P
<micahg> :)
<mdeslaur> micahg, chrisccoulson: but since my american colleagues are on vacation today, it got cancelled. Maybe we can do it tomorrow if they're back.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we can discuss that next week (or tomorrow)
<micahg> I can make next Monday at 17:00
<micahg> mdeslaur: are you in CA?
<micahg> .ca I should say :)(
<mdeslaur> micahg: yes, .ca EDT
<micahg> mdeslaur: ah, good to know
<chrisccoulson> micahg - hmmm, nearly everything on karmic is crashing after being ported to xul 1.9.2. it seems i have to delete compreg.dat from the applications profile folders to make them work again :-/
<chrisccoulson> do you know how i can tell applications to autoregister all the components again?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, I don't yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: .autoreg file in directory?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ah, touching .autoreg in /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.6 does the trick
<chrisccoulson> what has happened is i update xulrunner before updating other components
<chrisccoulson> and still ran galeon and chmsee with 1.9.1
<chrisccoulson> so the timestamp of .autoreg was before the last time that i ran the apps
<chrisccoulson> that's a problem though ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can we make the other xul apps touch autoreg for xulrunner when they upgrade?
<BUGabundo> any audio/video expert here ?
<BUGabundo> avidemux is crashing
<BUGabundo> in both maverick and karmic
<BUGabundo> on a 1080p film
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure. i'm just wondering why i didn't notice this before, or whether i've done something to break my install
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't remember those issues with Lucid
<chrisccoulson> neither do i. i'll try upgrading from a fresh install later and see if i get the issue again
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-06
<ripps> why hasn't the chromium-daily/dev ppa been updated yet?
<micahg> ripps: it updates in about 3 hrs
<ripps> :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - seamonkey is updated in the PPA for lucid now
<chrisccoulson> and i've uploaded to maverick too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: to 2.0.5, right?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah
<micahg> chrisccoulson: great, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what do we do about uploading to the devel release before the MFSAs are released (Seamonkey)?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've not been doing that yet. i wanted to be sure that we're allowed to do that before i uploaded it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I know for Firefox/Thunderbird asac was in favor of it after the build went through basic QA upstream
<chrisccoulson> but before the MFSA's are released?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: tomorrow :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we use USNs for those, so we don't publish any info until after it's released upstream
<chrisccoulson> if there are no problems from mozilla's POV with us doing that, then i'm happy to do that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oops, meant to say DMB meeting is tomorrow and I'm #3
<chrisccoulson> cool!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's extended beta testing for them, I think it's ok
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it makes sense for us to do that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I only have one question, do we create a new changelog entry in .head for each build released to the archive
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we'd probably have to do that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we also seem to be getting a lot of these flash crash reports, a lot of times, they have multiple versions installed
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i've been watching those. i'm not sure if the multiple versions is a red herring or not, or whether they're experiencing the same crash i submitted with apport earlier
<micahg> chrisccoulson: someone else also managed to submit a plugin crash that was retraced, but it's in Lucid
<chrisccoulson> i don't think i've seen that one yet
 * micahg needs to report a malone bug about CVEs now :(
<micahg> bug 600816 for you chrisccoulson :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600816 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox crashes periodically (plugin-container crashed with SIGSEGV in ft_corner_orientation()) (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600816
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<bobby_> Hey, have there been any issues with Javascript in the most recent build of 3.7a6pre? I can't open Newegg...
<micahg> bobby_: broke until I merge 4.0 and fta updates the bot
<bobby_> And when will 4.0 be, any idea (This week pl0x?)
<micahg> bobby_: I thought I was going to have time this weekend, but I've got a lot that needs to be done ASAP
<bobby_> Lol, I know how that feels :D, well take your time, I
<micahg> bobby_: I'll try :0
<bobby_> Can't wait for the Jaegar JS engine (or whatever it is called)... Sounds epic
<fta2> mdeslaur, jdstrand: hi, how long will chromium stay in lucid-proposed?
<fta2> chrisccoulson, any idea what could be done for bug 529242?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 529242 in chromium-browser (Mandriva) (and 3 other projects) "chromium doesn't recognize icedtea6-plugin (affects: 13) (dups: 1) (heat: 106)" [Unknown,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529242
<BUGabundo_remote> bom dia
<chrisccoulson> hi fta2 - i will take a look at that once i've finished with firefox stuff
<mdeslaur> fta2: the SRU process says it needs to stay in -proposed for a minimum of a week, and positive testing feedback needs to be left in the bug, which no one did yet
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: can you confirm I can publish tb 3.0.5 to lucid?
<fta2> mdeslaur, well, the thing is the next security update has already been published (~4d ago)
<fta2> so we're too slow
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, yeah, that's ready to go
<mdeslaur> fta2: I have no control over the SRU process. It's something that needs to get discussed with the tech board.
<mdeslaur> fta2: I agree the SRU process doesn't work for chromium's rapid updates
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: ok, cool, thanks
<mdeslaur> fta2: from the tech board 2010-06-01 meeting: "The board discussed a standing Feature Freeze Exception for Chromium, however since the package has not yet had any SRUs, it was decided that this should be deferred until a reasonable (Kees suggested 3) number had been completed. Martin Pitt will re-raise this once he feels it has proven it's worth an exception."
<chrisccoulson> how is this going to work with chromium as default on UNE? shouldn't these updates be going through -security rather than -proposed?
<chrisccoulson> or have i missed something?
<fta2> mdeslaur, bug 602142
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602142 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Update to latest stable version (5.0.375.99) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602142
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: chromium-browser isn't in main yet
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I don't know how it could ship by default if it's in universe
<fta2> mdeslaur, the bot should auto-close rsn, i've just uploaded .99 to maverick
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, yeah, it will eventually be in main. but even if it's in universe, do we still not release through -security?
<chrisccoulson> (that is what we were planning with seamonkey updates)
<chrisccoulson> (just without a USN)
<fta2> mdeslaur, http://paste.ubuntu.com/459819/   it's just a security update this time
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: oh, right, sorry....so if it's a minimal patch that fixes a security issue, it gets pushed to -security. When it's a whole version update, it needs to go through -proposed, or it needs to get added to the list of exceptions approved by the tech board
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: there already is an exception for the mozilla stuff
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, will we have to get it approved by the tech board once it's in main?
<chrisccoulson> we basically want to adopt a similar process to what we already do with mozilla really
<mdeslaur> fta2: cool
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: the tech board is already looking at getting it approved as an exception. They just decided to wait until we've done a reasonable number of SRUs to see how smoothly it works. (See tech board notes I pasted above...)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: they have been going smoothly thanks to fta2, so I don't see a problem with it being accepted as an exception
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, that's good then :)
<mdeslaur> it just needs to go through the normal process
<fta2>   * RELEASE 5.0.375.86~r49890-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 to Ubuntu/lucid-proposed
<fta2>   * RELEASE 5.0.375.70~r48679-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 to Ubuntu/lucid-proposed
<fta2>   * RELEASE 5.0.375.55~r47796-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 to Ubuntu/lucid-proposed
<fta2>   * RELEASE 5.0.375.38~r46659-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 to lucid-security
<fta2> mdeslaur, ^^ so it's more than 3 already
<mdeslaur> fta2: well, I guess that means they'll re-evaluate it during the next tech board meeting
<fta2> mdeslaur, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/5.0.375.99~r51029-0ubuntu0.10.04.1/
<mdeslaur> fta2: ok, let me test the one in -proposed today so they get the comment needed to release it first
<fta2> mdeslaur, sure. i just hand it to you so you can process it once you feel it's time :)
<mdeslaur> fta2: as soon as the one in -proposed is released, I'll upload that one. Thanks for all your work! :)
<philinux> chrisccoulson: Are you here?
<chrisccoulson> philinux, sort of
<chrisccoulson> i'm here, but quite busy ;)
<philinux> Ok I raised that bug re bookmarks. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/602265
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602265 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Maverick: The defaut livecd and installed firefox bookmarks could do with updating. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<philinux> ubot2 that's clever
<ubot2> Factoid "that's clever" not found
<philinux> not that clever then
<chrisccoulson> philinux, ok, thanks
<philinux> Righto
<chrisccoulson> ah yes, it's in my inbox now ;)
<philinux> One other quicky, is it possible to increase the default width of FF on the livecd
<philinux> To like normal website width
<chrisccoulson> good question, i'm not too sure how to change that
<philinux> When I was raising the bug I realised how small the FF window is width wise
<philinux> Does it need a bug rainsing
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do
<philinux> ok
<philinux> I'll leave you in peace now well relative I suppose
<chrisccoulson> philinux, ah, the width comes from the document width
<chrisccoulson> which is the size of the home page
<chrisccoulson> i think
<philinux> Oh so if you don't resize it and visit another page it will resize?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too sure, i could be wrong
<philinux> I'll load up my livecd again later this aft
<chrisccoulson> it only does that for new profiles. once the profile has been created, the window size persists between sessions
<philinux> Ok, I was trying to think how to improve the livecd experience
<chrisccoulson> philinux, what is the default window size if you uninstall ubufox before opening firefox for the first time on the live CD?
<philinux> I'd have to give that a whirl
<philinux> Get back to you after the reboot to livecd
<philinux> rebooting
<philinux> chriscccoulson: I purged ubufox then I got a screenshot of FF
<philinux> chrisccoulsson: Need to send you a screen pic
<chrisccoulson> philinux, what happened with it then?
<chrisccoulson> wb jdstrand
<philinux> Hang on
<chrisccoulson> (assuming you've returned from vacation now)
<jdstrand> ?
<jdstrand> oh 'w'elcome 'b'ack
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, there's an issue with openjdk on jaunty
<chrisccoulson> it needs cacao-source, which is in universe :(
<mdeslaur> ugh
<philinux> chrisccoulson: screenshot shows it better than words
<micahg> chrisccoulson: let me check that
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I am not caught up on email. was ant uploaded, then openjdk rebuilt?
<chrisccoulson> thanks micahg
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, i've got ant uploaded, then doko wanted me to apply a patch to openjdk to fix another issue before i uploaded
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k
 * jdstrand waits for micahg
<chrisccoulson> i've got it uploaded now, but it's waiting on cacao-source in jaunty
<jdstrand> cacao-source does not exist in jaunty...
<philinux> chrisccoulson: you need to accept the file transfer
<jdstrand> oh, yes it does
<chrisccoulson> philinux, i don't see anywhere to accept. might be better to mail me it ;)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, it's a different source name in jaunty
<philinux> Ok what's address
<chrisccoulson> philinux, chris.coulson@canonical.com
<philinux> chrisccoulson: Ok sent
<chrisccoulson> interesting ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: why is it pulling in cacao? I see this on lucid:
<jdstrand> icedtea-6-jre-cacao - Alternative JVM for OpenJDK, using Cacao
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it looks like there should be some logic to exclude it from jaunty
<jdstrand> can we just get rid of that?
<micahg> jdstrand: it's a build-depends
<jdstrand> micahg: I mean adjust the packaging to remove the build-depends and the created binary for icedtea-6-jre-cacao
<micahg> jdstrand: I'm going to pull down the version in the PPA and have a look
<jdstrand> micahg: actually, we can't-- icedtea-6-jre-cacao does exist in jaunty
<jdstrand> micahg: I'm fine with bringing in the source for cacao into main if I demote all the binaries
<jdstrand> micahg: support doesn't change in that case
 * micahg is wondering how it built in the PPA w/cacao-source
<chrisccoulson> micahg, the PPA's don;t normally enforce the policy of not allowing things in main to pull in from universe
<chrisccoulson> but the security PPA does
<jdstrand> I think if I move just the source to main in the archive, then the ppa will fall in line
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, hopefully. i'm not sure if doko has any suggestions
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: do you have an opinion on promoting cacao source to main, but demoting all binaries to universe?
<chrisccoulson> we'd still need the cacao-source binary in main wouldn't we?
<chrisccoulson> or is that what you meant?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: it should not change our support status
<chrisccoulson> it's confusing having a binary package that ships source code ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, the cacao-source package is just source code, right? no executables? presumably meant for building icedtea-6-jre-cacao which is in universe?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: you could also simply upload it to the PPA but never release it
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: that would make the next openjdk security update ftbfs, no?
<chrisccoulson> hopefully there won't be another update ;)
<chrisccoulson> this is jaunty, so there's not much life left
<mdeslaur> oh, right, as next time it won't go through the mozilla PPA...
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: maybe not from you guys, but we have them fairly regularly for openjdk
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<jdstrand> let me look at the cacao-source
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I don't mind it being copied to main with binaries in universe, if you can do it
<mdeslaur> actually
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I can do it, I sort mis-asked though. there is a package, cacao-source, that is needed in main to build
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: if that is only source code (eg, a tarball in /usr/src or something), I think we are fine on support (ie, it doesn't change)
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: but if it ships binaries, we'll need to look more closely
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: there are no binaries, so just move it to main
<mdeslaur> it just installs a source tarball, what a crappy package :)
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: confirmed, just ships /usr/src/cacao-0.99.4.tar.bz2 and some stuff in /usr/share/doc
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok, cacao is the same version in jaunty as lucid. I will promote cacao-source and its source package in the archive, and be sure to demote everything else. after the publisher run completes (it starts at :05), the dep wait should be gone
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: ^
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i don't need to give the PPA a poke at all?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: you might, but lets see what happens
<jdstrand> it'll be at least an hour before it is in main
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: cool
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson, mdeslaur: done
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I made it :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i saw. congratulations!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks, now I can do my merges :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: unfortunately, this week I'm very limited with time :(, but will make sure to get them in before alpha3
<chrisccoulson> heh, no worries. i might finally be able to start on maverick by the end of the week
<chrisccoulson> i'm hoping to have karmic pretty much finished tonight (with the exception of openjdk)
<chrisccoulson> i might rest for a bit then ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: probably a good idea :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there anything urgent that I need to get done this week?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't think so. did you make any progress on kazehakase?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: haven't had time to look at it
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i think that's the only app left to port now which breaks when xulrunner 1.9.2 is installed
<chrisccoulson> i can maybe look at it later if you don't get a chance to
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I was going to try backporting the version that was in karmic
<micahg> chrisccoulson: they did most of the xul192 transition if not all of it
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i haven't tried the version in karmic yet actually
<chrisccoulson> only in jaunty and hardy
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I got through about 20 code changes for the hardy version and just decided it might be easier to just backport the karmic version if it works (originally I decided against it since it required GTK 2.16, but fixing that might be easier than all the code changes for xul192)
<chrisccoulson> do you know what features from gtk it needs?
<chrisccoulson> that can get quite messy ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not offhand
<micahg> I wanted to see where it failed
<chrisccoulson> if it's simple things like gtk_show_uri to show help pages, then it's easy to revert those calls back to their libgnome equivalents
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll let you know as soon as I find the issue
 * micahg doesn't know GTK from anything
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, karmic is looking pretty good now. i've got almost everything ported
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: awesome. wrt jaunty I adjusted the overrides, but the ppa hasn't picked them up yet. I'm not sure why
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: figure we can wait a bit longer
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: actually, lp still shows it as 'universe' so maybe the publisher is offline
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, i'd noticed it was still waiting too
<ddecator> micahg, chrisccoulson: anything i can help you guys out with?
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  ML: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.6 Now in Hardy/Lucid/Maverick | Help test the Firefox 3.6 and xulrunner 1.9.2 migrations in Jaunty and Karmic -- Caution is advised -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade/ | Thunderbird 3.1 Coming Soon to Maverick | Next Meeting: TBD
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  ML: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.6 Now in Hardy/Lucid/Maverick | Help test the Firefox 3.6 and xulrunner 1.9.2 migrations in Jaunty and Karmic -- Caution is advised -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade/ | Thunderbird 3.1 Coming Soon to Maverick/PPA | Next Meeting: TBD
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  ML: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.6 Now in Hardy/Lucid/Maverick | Help test the Firefox 3.6 and xulrunner 1.9.2 migrations in Jaunty and Karmic -- Caution is advised -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade/ | Thunderbird 3.1 Coming Soon to Maverick/PPA | Help test future Mozilla updates before release ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/pp
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  ML: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.6 Now in Hardy/Lucid/Maverick | Help test the Firefox 3.6 and xulrunner 1.9.2 migrations in Jaunty and Karmic -- Caution is advised -- http://is.gd/dhTXP | Thunderbird 3.1 Coming Soon to Maverick/PPA | Help test future Mozilla updates before release ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa | Next Meeting: TBD
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-07
<micahg> mdeslaur: ping
<mdeslaur> micahg: yes?
<mdeslaur> bbl
<micahg> mdeslaur: ah, sorry
<micahg> mdeslaur: flash version in Hardy/multiverse causing warnings in FF3.6
 * ddecator works on building the latest FF to see if the feedback menu is there..
 * micahg will bbiab
<ddecator> micahg: btw, SB daily is now 1.9.0, now sure how you want me to handle that (since nothing has merged yet i could redo the commits so it doesn't go from 2.0 to 1.9 since that wouldn't take very long)
<Mook_sb> yeah, sorry about that :(
<ddecator> Mook_sb: not a big deal, but what was the reasoning? just didn't think there would be enough changes to justify a jump to 2.0?
<Mook_sb> ddecator: yeah, basically that.
<ddecator> Mook_sb: yah, i figured
 * ddecator needs to figure out an xml error with SB
<Mook_sb> I guess they decided just going to XR192 wasn't enough (because it wasn't really user-visible)
<Mook_sb> where?
<Mook_sb> (if it's in prefs, probably using the wrong mozbrowser?)
<ddecator> when i try to launch Add-ons, not sure if it's because i'm missing an XR192 patch or what
<Mook_sb> yeah, that's the pref window too.
<ddecator> wrong mozbrowser? hm...
<Mook_sb> (190 vs 192)
<ddecator> Mook_sb: we pull yours...you have both on your servers like XR don't you -_-
<ddecator> or not..
<Mook_sb> sigh, now I'm confused too
<Mook_sb> that *should* be the right one...
<Mook_sb> sigh, we seem to be pulling http://publicsvn.songbirdnest.com/vendor/trunk/xulrunner-1.9.2/mozilla/browser/ instead
<Mook_sb> http://src.songbirdnest.com/source/xref/client/songbird.mk#130 - sorry about that too :(
<ddecator> Mook_sb: so we need to pull from /xulrunner-1.9.2/mozilla/browser/ instead of /mozbrowser/ ?
<Mook_sb> ddecator: right. at least, it seems like it. stuff is just being confusing because we're working too much on the 1.8 branch still
<ddecator> Mook_sb: sign -_- alright, i'll get that setup later, thanks for pointing that out to me
<ddecator> s/sign/sigh
<bobby_> Anyone know if JavaScript bug has been fixed yet? I haven't gotten any site with JScript running *cough*NEWEGG*cough*
 * ddecator didn't know there was a JS problem..
<ddecator> micah would know more about that than me
<bobby_> Yeah, he said he was working on it...
<mdeslaur> micahg: flash 9 isn't supported in the new firefox?
<micahg> mdeslaur: I thought about it, since it's supported and patched by Adobe still, Firefox shouldn't recognize it as unsupported
<micahg> mdeslaur: I'll file a bug with Mozilla for it and if they won't fix it, we might have to go to 10.1 in hardy
<mdeslaur> micahg: I vaguely remember us going to 10.x in hardy, and it was causing sound problems, so we reverted :(
<micahg> mdeslaur: yeah, that was in backports
<mdeslaur> (although I may be remembering wrong...off to look...)
<micahg> mdeslaur: idk, should I subscribe you to the upstream bug that I file?
<mdeslaur> micahg: please do
<micahg> mdeslaur: which address should I use?
<mdeslaur> micahg: let me check, hold on a sec
<mdeslaur> micahg: marc.deslauriers@canonical.com
<micahg> mdeslaur: k, thanks
<mdeslaur> micahg: you know, 10.1 must not totally be broken on hardy, as we do ship it in the partner repo
<mdeslaur> it was probably gutsy that was causing all the grief
<micahg> mdeslaur: that's a good point
<micahg> mdeslaur: well, I know it was yanked from Hardy, but the issues might have been fixed
<mdeslaur> micahg: It seems to have been pulled because of bug #239182, which doesn't apply any longer
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 239182 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Segfault in cairo_draw_with_xlib (dups: 3) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239182
<micahg> mdeslaur: k, could you check a non-security changelog entry for how it looks?
<mdeslaur> how it looks?
<micahg> mdeslaur: spacing and such
<mdeslaur> oh, you have one already? :)
<micahg> mdeslaur: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/460049/
<micahg> looking to do one upload tonight :)
<mdeslaur> micahg: looks good to me. I would probably just add the original description for the two patches that you are still including
<mdeslaur> micahg: but that's just a nitpick
<micahg> mdeslaur: actually, after looking at the diff, I think they are the inverse of each other, so they can both be dropped :)
<mdeslaur> oh, hehe
<micahg> mdeslaur: so, do I need to enumerate each patch that I drop, or just say that all patches are included upstream
<mdeslaur> micahg: I would enumerate them
<micahg> mdeslaur: k, I think I'm done then, so it's just dput package-version.dsc?
<mdeslaur> you need to sign it first, and then dput
<micahg> mdeslaur: k, thanks
<micahg> mdeslaur: mozilla 516167
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 516167 in www.mozilla.com "detect-flash.js should not warn users for Flash Player 9.0.246.0 (latest secure Flash v9)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=516167
<mdeslaur> micahg: how are users getting that warning? when they visit mozilla.com?
<micahg> mdeslaur: on upgrade, there's a new version page that shows what's new and that checks
<mdeslaur> ah, that sucks
<micahg> mdeslaur: right, we'll see if my comment picks up any support for action
<ddecator> micahg: should our daily builds of FF have the Feedback menu?
<micahg> ddecator: idk, I haven't been following the progess of it
<ddecator> micahg: ok. i know it's in the first beta, but idk if it's just in the milestone releases and not the trunk (since it's more unstable)
<micahg> ddecator: it would be the opposit
<ddecator> micahg: i guess that makes sense..
<ddecator> oh, there is a feedback thing in the tools menu :)
<Milos_SD> any info on Firefox 4 beta1 landing in ppa? :D
<Dimmuxx> 4.0b2pre isn't in daily yet so will probably be some time
<BUGabundo_remote> Milos_SD: Dimmuxx: FF 3.7 == 4.x
<Dimmuxx> BUGabundo_remote: I know but 3.7 haven't been updated in daily since they bumped it to 4.0
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've figured out why all the apps i'm porting on karmic don't reregister all the components
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why?
<chrisccoulson> it's because i'm installing the old version, testing them with 1.9.1 (which creates a fresh profile) before i port them to 1.9.2. i'm doing this with 1.9.2 already on the system
<chrisccoulson> so the timestamp on the compreg.dat is always newer than the timestamp of .autoreg
<chrisccoulson> so the components aren't re-registered when i run the apps with 1.9.2
<chrisccoulson> that shouldn't happen on a normal upgrade though
<micahg> ok
<chrisccoulson> theoretically, there is a small window in which this could happen, but it's unlikely
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we still need to update xul191 on karmic and jaunty though
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's no problem. it's already in the PPA
<chrisccoulson> so, if a user install xul1.9.2 without upgrading any applications, then runs a particular application for the first time, and then upgrades that application, they could be affected by this problem
<chrisccoulson> but i would think the chances of that are fairly remote
<chrisccoulson> what happens on chromium if you navigate to a page which requires a plugin that you don't have?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i got kazehakase working on karmic and jaunty in the end
<chrisccoulson> and i've finally upgraded to maverick :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i wonder if asac was watching the football?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm suprised that the jaunty version works
<chrisccoulson> micahg - how come?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I wouldn't think it had most of hte changes for xul19
<micahg> xul192
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it didn't need many. i applied the karmic patch for the xul191 changes, and then i had to make a small change to both karmic and jaunty to port them both to xul192
<chrisccoulson> hardy will be the more difficult one ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think I forgot the xul191 patch for hardy :(
<micahg> maybe that's why I was having so many issues
<chrisccoulson> micahg - hardy is still using xul1.8 isn't it? so, it needs extra work just to get it to 1.9
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I thought it was using 1.9
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't think so, i might be wrong though
<chrisccoulson> i know the package depends on libxul0
<chrisccoulson> which is part of 1.8 isn't it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, yeah, maybe that's it then
<chrisccoulson> i don't consider a high priority really, seeing as 1.8 hasn't had any updates for so long anyway ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, BTW, I was wondering if I should copy FF3.6.6 from the security PPA to the stable PPA
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, feel free to do that
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i didn't realise until yesterday that applications using the standalone XPCOM glue don't always load the newest matching GRE on the system
<chrisccoulson> they had been doing that in my testing on hardy and jaunty
<chrisccoulson> but when i started testing karmic, they all loaded the old 1.9.1 GRE
<chrisccoulson> i didn't realise that it picks the first matching GRE returned from readdir()
<chrisccoulson> which doesn't seem to give a predictable order ;)
<chrisccoulson> i assume that it returns files based on inode numbers or something
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, not sure, that's why we usually depend directly on the minimum supported version
<micahg> or tweak the GRE version
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm wondering whether to provide a /etc/gre.config file, which points to one of the files in /etc/gre.d/ using update-alternatives, and that we can switch at any point to change the default GRE on the system
<chrisccoulson> /etc/gre.config is searched for a matching GRE before anything in /etc/gre.d
<chrisccoulson> it might make these backports a little less painful in future
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, that means we have to migrate all the apps on a system at once
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not necessarily. if the GRE in /etc/gre.config doesn't match, then applcations search in /etc/gre.d
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, then we still need to do both, so what's the advantage of the gre.config?
<chrisccoulson> so, for karmic, we would have kept /etc/gre.config pointing to 1.9.1, and then just updated the applications we wanted to port to 1.9.2
<chrisccoulson> rather than having to update applications we want to keep on 1.9.1 because they break if they load 1.9.2
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> eg, yelp had to be updated on all of the releases to not load 1.9.2
 * micahg can't wait for yelp webkit
<chrisccoulson> well, that might be here soon :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I saw :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to start looking at getting that in to maverick, as it's needed to get chromium on to UNE
<chrisccoulson> but it will likely need some work, seeing as the GNOME platform is using gtk3 now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: and I filed the bug w/Debian for miro 3.0.2 which is webkit based and will merge to Maverick once it hits debian (even experimental)
<chrisccoulson> cool
<chrisccoulson> don't feel like you need to wait on debian though, if you want to just upload it to ubuntu then feel free to do that instead ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: 10 months of pain (Lucid and later will be much easier to maintain since we cut the number of apps)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, hopefully :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I still have a long list, if it gets too close to feature freeze, I might
<chrisccoulson> ok, no problems
<chrisccoulson> micahg - what's happening with the FF3.7/4.0 dailies atm?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: this weekend I'll fix them
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there are merges proposed ATM to fix them, I haven't had tiem to review/merge
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, thanks. if you need me to do anything, then just let me know
<chrisccoulson> heh, it's great, i actually feel like i can relax a little now ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool
<chrisccoulson> i'm not at work for the rest of the week btw, although i'll probably pop online a few times
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, enjoy the time off, I'll try to keep things running :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-08
<hackel> Any idea on when we might see ff4b1 in mozilla-security?
<micahg> hackel: you won't
<micahg> hackel: it will be in the dailies this weekend, probably another week or 2 before I set up a beta PPA
<hackel> Ohh, cool I thought 3.5 beta was in security last time, but a separate ppa is good too.  Would be much appreciated by all, thank you. :)
<micahg> hackel: if you subscribe to the mailing list, I'll send an update as things happen
<bobby> micahg, Javascript is still broken, even after the latest xulrunner update.
<micahg> bobby: probably won't get an update till this weekend
<LLStarks> dang, chris isn't around
<LLStarks> need to ask him something
<LLStarks> anyone around familiar with the firefox sru policy?
<LLStarks> sup fta
<fta> hi
<BUGabundo_remote> morning, Turtles
<vish> hmm , why cant i find firefox in SC :s
<vish> oh , wait! it is titled "Safe & Easy browser...."
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, --enable-tabbed-options
 * BUGabundo_remote wonders what fta is talking about
<BUGabundo_remote> you do know I'm blond, right?
<BUGabundo_remote> you need to throw me a tiny bit more details, then a single line
<fta> well, i expected a tabbed options UI, but it's weird, try it ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh
 * BUGabundo_remote launches a new profile
<BUGabundo_remote> $ chromium-browser --temp-profile --enable-tabbed-options
<BUGabundo_remote> either I'm doing it wrong
<BUGabundo_remote> or I don't see anything diff
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, it's new in today's version
<fta> but it's still in-progress, not sure what they have in mind here
<BUGabundo_remote> sorry
<fta> r51813 has it
<BUGabundo_remote> dbus broken here
<BUGabundo_remote> stuff is lagging like hell
<BUGabundo_remote> I have to kill most apps just to get my desktop
<BUGabundo_remote>   Installed: 6.0.460.0~svn20100708r51813-0ubuntu1~ucd1~karmic
<fta> karmic?
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: debian... karmic ppa is the only that works
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone knows who can I talk about dbus/gcong?
<BUGabundo_remote> *gconf
<gnomefreak> firefox keeps crashing
<gnomefreak> nevermind it just miniized for no reason and open the wrong home page.
<gnomefreak> what is central time? -500
<gnomefreak> and i figure out how to use date to get it.
 * gnomefreak be back
<fta> damn, my connection is still unstable.
<fta> gave me the opportunity to write a nick recovery script for xchat
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> you nerd
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, why? should i just sit on my hands and complain instead?
<fta> jcastro, hi, just read your last blog post, i don't really get your point. do you want to just forget about our efforts and push to have the upstream binaries in the 1st line?
<jcastro> fta: I'm kind of thinking somewhere in the middle.
<mdeslaur> argh, no upstream binaries
<jcastro> fta: so ideally we just make said upstreams ubuntu developers
<mdeslaur> It would be really great if upstreams produced real ubuntu packages, built on ubuntu, and integrated in the software centre....but...that's not going to happen
<mdeslaur> actually I take that back, we should do everything we can to make that happen
<jcastro> mdeslaur: right
<jcastro> mdeslaur: that's kind of what I am getting it in my blog post, but it ended up being 5404 pages long
<mdeslaur> jcastro: I was going to blog about how packaging isn't the problem, unstable ABI, rapid release schedules, and linux fragmentation is the problem...but...
<jcastro> yeah, I ran out of text box
<jcastro> but you're right about that
<jcastro> mdeslaur: my perspective is something like this "I meet a new upstream at say a conference, they want to get in the distro but are not expert packagers" = long hard pain
<jcastro> if they're lucky I can find a motu and/or DD to help them
<jcastro> if not then ...
<mdeslaur> jcastro: so, they can produce the binaries, but are having difficulties packaging them up?
<mdeslaur> jcastro: or difficulties packaging them up for a bunch of different distros?
<jcastro> right, so they go quick and maybe do that or throw it up in a PPA and don't bother
<jcastro> mdeslaur: I think they see the packaging guide and the corresponding policy docs and just glaze over
<mdeslaur> jcastro: I still glaze over when I look at them
<jcastro> right, and you're an expert!
<mdeslaur> I could rant for hours on how packaging is too complex, and non standardized
<mdeslaur> this would be a good discussion over some beer :P
<jcastro> indeed
<fta> imho, that won't work
<fta> and it would limit innovation
<fta> ie, no lcd filter & no plugin finder in firefox, no app indicator everywhere, etc.
<fta> not to mention the security nightmare, catching all embedded libs shipped by random obscure upstreams
<fta> and also, most upstream target only 1 dist with its (often old) toolchain
<mdeslaur> fta: hah! I was thinking about "limiting innovation" also
<mdeslaur> fta: upstream build one binary for the lowest common denominator
<fta> yep
<fta> jcastro, jfyi, nda in the package name of the ubuntu font made me run away from it. i guess i'll wait until it's really out
<jcastro> fta: we're fixing that (someone reported a bug)
<fta> jcastro, good. for the records, i'm not scared by NDAs (i've signed quite a few over the years as part of my job), but i don't see how the concept applies here
<mdeslaur> fta: you do know "nda" means "New Design Approval", right? :)
<fta> lol
<fta> so it's even more confusing
<BUGabundo_remote> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<fta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU1qSSZDPws
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, http://nexusonehacks.net/nexus-one-hacks/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-your-nexus-oneandroid/
<fta> lol, that guys installs ubuntu over android using W7
<fta> -s
<BUGabundo_remote> I have debian on my magic :D
<lfaraone> micahg: is there anything I can help with re Browse / pyxpcom / hulahop?
<micahg> lfaraone: no, I just need time which I'm severely lacking ATM, thanks, I'll let you know when there's something to test
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hi!
<chrisccoulson> hi jdstrand, how are you?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so my little cacao endeavor did not work
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: oh good. you? :)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - oh, how come?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm good thanks. been busy tidying the house today though
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I don't think I can adjust the overrides in release, since it is frozen forever
<chrisccoulson> ah, thats a bit of a pain
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so what we have to do is build it in the ppa, then I can copy over the bits to main for next time
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: the versioning kinda stinks though, cause jaunty and karmic have the some version
<chrisccoulson> ok, makes sense. do you want to do that, or do you need me to do anything?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I can do it
<chrisccoulson> ok, thanks :)
<jdstrand> meh, I need to adjust it for jaunty - maverick
<asac> chrisccoulson: ho ... when are we getting ffox 4 :)
<asac> in ppa?
<micahg> asac: I hope to get to it this wekeend
<asac> great
<asac> thats awesome stuff :)
<micahg> asac: then , I have to make it all in one so I can make a beta ppa with the first beta
<asac> i saw demos that made me cry!!
<asac> of joy :)
<micahg> awesome :)
<asac> micahg: yeah great. beta1 is out :)
<micahg> asac: I'm hoping it'll rival chrome in the final release
<micahg> asac: I wanted to ask you about enigmail, do we sync that from Debian? and should the locales stay a separate package?
<micahg> asac: also, I think chris is taking a couple days off
<asac> heh
<asac> is 3.6 rollout finished?
<micahg> asac: not yet, jaunty/karmic waiting for openjdk TCK test
<asac> micahg: i have no strong opinion on whether we should take debian enigmail or not
<asac> they took my enigmail and improved that, so it shoyuld be fine
<asac> we cant sync though ... we need to change build depends
<asac> as they have icedove-dev
<micahg> asac: k, so as long as they're using the same packaging, we can pull from tehm?
<micahg> asac: right
<asac> or we introduce a icedove-dev package that pulls in thunderbird-dev
<asac> but we probablz would have to add some magic to the build system somwhere
<micahg> asac: I can make thunderbird-dev provide icedove-dev
<asac> maybe try if just building the package would work
<asac> micahg: i am not sure thats enough
<asac> you could try in ppa
<micahg> asac: that's what we were going to do for firefox/iceweasel so we can sync more
<asac> or pbuilder ... but the behaviour might be different there
<asac> sure ... makes sense
<micahg> asac: BTW, I can upload our packageset now :)
<asac> micahg: ++ rock on!
<fta> asac, micahg: i don't see why 4.0/linux should be different from our 3.7... did a mega patch land or something?
<chrisccoulson> hi asac, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> (sorry, i took a swap day today) ;)
<micahg> fta: it's not, I haven't had time to do the merge, if you have time, feel free :)
<LLStarks> sup chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson_> hi LLStarks
<LLStarks> please tell me that i'm wrong: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9562437&postcount=15
<chrisccoulson_> asac - what are your thoughts about uploading the FF security beta's to maverick for testing (ie, 3.6.7build1)?
<chrisccoulson_> LLStarks, well, we won't rush to upgrade every release to 4.0 when it comes out (unless 3.6 is rapidly approaching EOL)
<chrisccoulson_> but i can't predict that far in the future ;)
<LLStarks> 3.6 EOL is Fall 2011 IIRC
<micahg> LLStarks: the stable PPA will have it :)
<micahg> LLStarks: should be more like Spring 2011
<LLStarks> 3.5 just EOL'd didn't it?
<chrisccoulson_> LLStarks, not yet
<micahg> LLStarks: no
<LLStarks> i'm still confused, so 4.0 proper won't ever be in -security, but more likely that 4.0.1 or 4.1 will?
<micahg> LLStarks: right, 4.1 will probably be
<micahg> LLStarks: I shouldn't say that
<chrisccoulson_> LLStarks, it all depends on timing that we can't predict yet
<LLStarks> i see.
<micahg> LLStarks: our hope is 3.6.x will last until hardy/karmic are EOL, then Lucid would get whatever is the current stable release
<micahg> after the 3.6 EOL
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, hopefully. we don't want to go through this pain again for hardy and karmic ;)
<LLStarks> i've been scouring the mozilla wiki for EOL schedules.
<chrisccoulson_> that would be unfortunate
<LLStarks> no luck.
<micahg> LLStarks: no, 3.6 should go EOL 6 months after 4.0 release
<LLStarks> 3.6 series or 3.6.0?
<micahg> 3.6.x or more correctly 1.9.2.x
<LLStarks> gotcha.
<micahg> LLStarks: like I said, we'll have the PPA for the people that can't wait for the update :)
<LLStarks> k
<LLStarks> is 2.0 just a relabeled 1.9.3.x or a separate branch?
<micahg> LLStarks: renamed 1.9.3
<LLStarks> but not mozilla 2, right?
<micahg> LLStarks: the changes were too great to keep it in 1.9.x
<micahg> LLStarks: yes, Gecko 2
<LLStarks> ok
<chrisccoulson_> heh, i disappear for a single day and we get a new bug status ;)
<LLStarks> ?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that came on Wed w/the rollout
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - oh, i never noticed that then ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: there was a discussion on the bugsquad list as well as u-d-d
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - yeah, i just noticed your mail
<chrisccoulson_> i tend not to read anything on u-d-d though ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I'll have to remember that ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I want to reply to that Ubuntu AppUpdate post explaining that Firefox cannot be offered in it because of branding issues
<micahg> and that we already provide stable updates
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - yeah, feel free. i just had a read of that too
<chrisccoulson_> right, i'm going to watch a little bit of TV now :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: k, enjoy :)
<LLStarks> bug 333799
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 333799 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Firefox uses en-GB by default instead of en-US (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 42)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333799
<LLStarks> it's now using gb, us, au, and ca
<micahg> LLStarks: using them all at the same time?
<LLStarks> i'm not sure
<jcastro> micahg: I am surprised no one had set up an AppUpdate-like thing with PPAs already
<LLStarks> they all appear in the language tab
<jcastro> micahg: and just snag useful bits from other ppa's on lp
<LLStarks> and i am getting british spelling suggestions
<micahg> jcastro: I was planning on making a tool, but I don't think I'll have time this cycle
<LLStarks> canada and australia are both commonwealth countries
<LLStarks> so i'm not sure
<micahg> LLStarks: yeah, you can just change your dictionary to en-US and it shoudl remember it
<LLStarks> it's en-gb upon installation
<LLStarks> and i'm american
<LLStarks> i selected america when i installed
<LLStarks> i'm about to do reinstall of ubuntu today for unrelated reasons, so i'll see if the bug persists.
<LLStarks> all of the langpacks are in /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.6/extensions
<LLStarks> and aren't easily removable
<micahg> LLStarks: right, that's why it's a triaged bug :)
<LLStarks> okay
<micahg> LLStarks: upstream doesn't have an en-US langpack which is part of the issue
<LLStarks> i was just referencing it and describing new behavior associated
<micahg> LLStarks: I know, I found it annoying too
<LLStarks> Damn spellchecker. It's "realize", not "realise".
<micahg> LLStarks: depends on the locale ;)
<LLStarks> i know
<LLStarks> that's why i'm lamenting
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-09
<ddecator> micahg: i just went searching to try and find why i get so many bug emails with subjects, and i found your bug about it. that explains a lot, haha
<ddecator> without*
<micahg> ddecator: you mean w/out :)
<ddecator> micahg: i corrected it :p
<micahg> ah
 * micahg needs to learn how to read :-/
 * ddecator thinks micahg is overworked enough that he is allowed to misread
<micahg> ddecator: thanks
<ddecator> micahg: btw, idk if you would be interested in this, but i got pointed to 'cheatsheet' which lets you store commands and run them using "cheat -u <key>" which i just setup to use commands like making a build-area from a tar.gz
<micahg> ddecator: ~.bash_aliases :)
<micahg> ddecator: ~/.bash_aliases :)
<ddecator> micahg: touche..
<ddecator> never thought to do that :p
<micahg> ddecator: just edit ~/.bashrc to make sure it's loaded
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. in the past i usually did that
<asac> e.g. push betas to security ppa + to maverick
<asac> just ensure that you explicitly mention "build 1" in the changelog and the version
<asac> e.g. +build1 etc.
<asac> if build1 is the final then no need to upload
<asac> look in the past changelogs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, if you want, I can upload the prerelease to maverick over the weekend
<BUGabundo_remote> morning, spiders
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-10
<bobby> Hey guys, there isn't a PUB key for the daily releases...
<bobby> Anyone know where I can get the pub key (can't find it in the PPA :()
<BUGabundo> bRoas tardes!
<hunt> Hi does anyone know whether firefox 4 will be included in 10.10, since it should be released in q4 2010 it would only make sense to ship meerkat with a rc or something and then roll the final in through the updates, especially since ubuntu changed the update policy for firefox. Does somebody know about this?
<DrHalan> guess i missed the dialoge
<DrHalan> will ff 3.7 be in maveric?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> 3.7 is no more
<DrHalan> or 4.0 whatever ^^
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<DrHalan> so will 4.0 be in maveric?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-11
<buckethead> Any luck with Thunderbird 3.1 in the PPA?
<micahg> buckethead: I will try later today, but I want to get Firefox 4 merged in first
<buckethead> Cool.
<buckethead> I was going to start looking into some issues I was having with lightning, then it occured to me I should get slightly current versions first. LOL!
<micahg> buckethead: well, that's another issue, we don't have lightning packaged at the moment
<buckethead>  1b2 wasn't happy being installed on tb3.0.
<micahg> buckethead: right, you need 1.0b1
<micahg> buckethead: 32 bit or 64 bit?
<buckethead> 64, therein lies the first problem.
<micahg> buckethead: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases/1.0b1/contrib/linux-x86_64/lightning.xpi
<buckethead> Thanks.
<micahg> buckethead: lightning will get into lucid-backports eventually, I'm just waiting to find out how long 3.0.x will be supported before deciding what to do with Lucid
<buckethead> I only recently started using lightning, I like it so far.
<lgp> hi
<lgp> Can anyone help me with my problem with flashplayer 10 and Ubuntu 10.04 AMD64.I use Firefox 3.6.6 and the control-panel doesnt work in the flashplayer.
<BUGabundo> morning
<micahg> fta: do you see a problem if I repoint fennec.head to a release branch temporarily?
<micahg> fta_: do you think it's a problem if I repoint fennec.head to mobile-1.1 since we don't build dailies
<micahg> fta: are you around?
<micahg> ddecator: I need to make a couple changes to your FF4.0 merge, but I'll leave you in the changelog
<ddecator> micahg: that's fine, i figured it wasn't perfect
<micahg> ddecator: normally, I should let you fix, but I'm very short on time and I want to get this in tonight if possible
<ddecator> micahg: no worries, i'm tight on time too so i wouldn't have time to fix it today. i'll just look at what you changed later
<fta> micahg, hi
<micahg> fta: hi, I'm wondering how long you'll be around, I want to get at least FF40 and xul20 merged
<fta> micahg, ~1h, 1h 1/2
<micahg> fta: k, that should be enough for the merge at least
<micahg> fta: did you see my question about fennec earlier?
<fta> no
<micahg> fta_: do you think it's a problem if I repoint fennec.head to mobile-1.1 since we don't build dailies
<fta> nope
<micahg> fta: k, I want to get 1.1 in maverick so it's out of the way
<fta> micahg, feel free, i have no plan to touch it anyway and i'm not aware of anyone else willing to touch it
<micahg> ddecator: I'm wondering how these got in Name[en_US]=abrowser-4.0.desktop
<micahg> fta: k, thanks
<ddecator> micahg: i wondered that too..
<micahg> ddecator: they're in your merge :)
 * micahg is removing them
<ddecator> micahg: my best guess is they got put in there automatically when i was trying to rename things before i knew about 'bzr mv' (yah, i know :p)
<ddecator> micahg: go for it, i meant to but forgot
<ddecator> tonight would be good for FF 4 since several popular add-ons just updated to be compatible with it
<micahg> fta: should I just rename the current ff37 changelog to ff40 or start a new one on top?
<fta> micahg, rename
<micahg> fta: k, I'll add a bzr revision on top cleaning up the changelog, does it help if I push the branches one at a time or just both when I'm done
<fta> micahg, doesn't matter
<fta> rename the branches on lp too
<micahg> fta: k
<micahg> fta: there seems to be an old ff4.0 branch, what should I do with it? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-4.0.head
<fta> drop it
<fta> it was the old 3.1 branch
<fta> after 3.0 branched off, they started 4.0 for a while, then renamed it 3.1
<micahg> I renamed it since it was merged to ff3.1.head.old
<micahg> we're all good
<micahg> k, ff40 is done, now onto xul193->xul20
<bobby> Is it in the PPA yet?
<bobby> *Twitch*
<micahg> bobby: no, I need to finish the merge
<bobby> :(
<fta> ...and i need to reconfigure the bot
<bobby> lol, I don't care, as long as it works
<micahg> fta: almost done, xul20 was easier :)
<bobby> Running the beta 1 from an sh script lol...
<bobby> Hey, random question, if anyone knows: Has FF home been approved for the App Store yet?
<micahg> bobby: ?
<bobby> The app that lets you sync your FF bookmarks on your iTouch
<micahg> bobby: what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<bobby> Hence me saying "random question"
<bobby> Just wondering if anyone knew
<fta> micahg, did you change the format of the branch?
<fta> micahg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/462239/
<micahg> fta: no
<micahg> :(
<micahg> how did that happen :(
<fta> no idea
<micahg> xul20 is still format 6, but ff40 is format 7
<micahg> fta: ddecator's branch was 7 and I didn't get a warning about it
<micahg> fta: do you want to push overwrite the branch and I"ll redo these merges?
<fta> too late
<micahg> fta: are we ok then?
<fta> i guess we'll have to upgrade
<micahg> fta: I probably have an old branch lying around, we can move this one out of the way and redo it
<fta> let's keep it that way and see if it causes troubles
<micahg> fta: k
<fta> micahg, what's the upstream branch for those 2? mozilla-central?
<micahg> fta: At the moment
<fta_> grr
<micahg> fta_: what's wrong?
<fta_> my dsl connection
<micahg> fta_: ah, is that why you've been bouncing for the past 24 hours
<fta_> flaps ~30 times a day
<fta> yep
<fta> started ~10d ago
<fta> <fta> micahg, what's the upstream branch for those 2? mozilla-central?
<micahg> (04:51:44 PM) micahg: fta: At the moment
<micahg> I figure they'll branch soon
<fta> ok, let's kick the bot and see how it goes
<micahg> fta: k :)
<fta> respinning the whole umd
<micahg> fta: k, builders aren't too busy :)
<fta> dahh
<fta> *ERROR* src package differs: xulrunner-2.0 != xulrunner-1.9.3
<fta> there's still a 1.9.3 somewhere
 * micahg looks
 * micahg doesn't see one
<fta> n-m, it's my bot. it compares with the daily branch, and chokes on the new src package name
 * micahg is test building TB 3.0.6
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-04
<fta2> micahg, hi, did you even try to build the last chromium on arm/natty?
<lag> chrisccoulson: I hear it's your fault ;)
<asac> lag: welcome chrisccoulson our mozilla maintainer .... chrisccoulson, meet lag the linaro team lead for stericsson
<lag> :D
 * lag looks up chrisccoulson's TZ
<lag> chrisccoulson: Ah, mine! :D
<lag> chrisccoulson: I see "Could not find GnuPG" when I use Thunderbird - any ideas?
<chrisccoulson> lag, i take it you have enigmail installed?
<lag> I do
<lag> But when I try to send an email I receive "Enigmime Service not available", "Failed to initialize Enigmail."
<chrisccoulson> lag - where did you install enigmail from?
<lag> sudo apt-get install enigmail
<lag> When I try to setup using the Wizard I receive this:
<chrisccoulson> lag, did you override the gpg path in OpenPGP -> Preferences?
<lag> The Wizard could not find the GnuPG executable, please locate it manually in the following dialog. If you did not install GnuPG yet, we recommend you visit http://www.gnupg.org.
<lag> I have tried with with and without the override
<chrisccoulson> and you definitely have a /usr/bin/gpg?
<lag> $ which gpg && gpg --version
<lag> /usr/bin/gpg
<lag> gpg (GnuPG) 1.4.11
<chrisccoulson> lag, hmm, strange. are there any errors in the error console?
<lag> chrisccoulson: No, nothing in the Error Console
<asac> lag: just tried with a fresh tbird setup
<asac> works
<asac> sent you a mail
<asac> i didnt have to set any binary location etc.
<asac> e.g. just defaults worked
<lag> Are you using 64bit?
<lag> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2.17) Gecko/20110516 Thunderbird/3.1.10
<asac> hmm. nope ;)
<asac> lag: oh
<asac> lag: so ... you have the package installed, right?
<lag> Which one?
<asac> lag: maybe you had the .xpi manually installed at some point? and you are still not using the package ... -> go to tools -> addons
<lag> Enigmail?
<asac> lag: enigmail package (like in .deb)
<asac> yes
<asac> lag: if "uninstall" button is available for enigmail it means you use the engimail from your profile and not the system one ... hit that button, restart and then it will work maybe
<lag> asac: I did this too
<asac> lag: so uninstall was available?
<lag> asac: Tools -> Addons (Enigmail 1.1.2_
<lag> s/_/)
<lag> Yes, you want me to uninstall?
<lag> Uninstall/reinstall - how very Microsoftesque
<asac> lag: if uninstall button is available it means it doesnt use the 64-bit package on your system. so yes, hit the button
<asac> lag: no ... just uninstall and the system package should become visible
<asac> its just that you had enigmail at some point installed in your profile which thunderbird still tries to use now after moving to 64-bit
<asac> uninstall -> restart -> check that you cannot hit "uninstall" anymore (greyed out)
<asac> and then it works
<lag> It does indeed
<lag> :)
<lag> Good work
<asac> ha ... /me the master of mozilla (still)
<asac> awesome
<lag> :)
<lag> Sucky Mozilla :)
<lag> What mailer do you use?
<lag> asac: -^
<asac> lag: gmail web ;) ... but now that i set linaro.org up i might try tbird again ... looks pretty nice nowadays
<asac> unfortunately i dont see a keyboard shortcut for "Archive whole thread"
<lag> I don't use such a shortcut
<lag> I like it as a mailer
<lag> I just use point and click
<lag> And up & down arrow keys :)
<asac> i used it for ages, but then got fed up with the UI and memory consumption
 * lag laughs in the face of Mutt users ;)
<asac> i used mutt then, but since then gave up and only used gmail web UI for linaro mail
<asac> i like the archive button because that moves stuff to the "All Mail" label
<asac> and allows you to keep inbox at zero
<lag> My inbox is always zero
<lag> I use filters, then everything is where it's expected to be
<asac> sure, but then those folders are not zero :)
<asac> i process stuff and zero it
<lag> This is true
<lag> Ah, okay
<asac> i tried to use "read" for hidning
<lag> I like to ignore whole chunks of emails
<asac> but then i often dont have the answer to finishing the mail completely
<asac> and marking unread is also painful all the time
<asac> sure
<asac> i move stuff i dont read to folders
<asac> but then i unsubcribe ;)
<lag> I read what looks interesting then mark the entire folder as read
<asac> if i find myself not looking there for a while
<asac> yeah
<asac> archive is better though
<asac> if you use google
<asac> archiving all folder is easy though ;)
<asac> ctrl+a + a
<lag> I guess you never miss what you've never used :)
<asac> i think archive is only useful if you let all mail show up on inbox and then you have a long list to process ... then for archive/history you still have the read mails in the labels/folders ;)
<asac> right
<asac> i just saw the big button in gmail interface and thought ... lets try this out - cant be completely stupid if they give away so much precious top level UI space
<lag> Was that the achieve button?
<asac> archive ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> cyphermox: hey
<asac> cyphermox: i heard that you had a snowball?
<cyphermox> asac: yes, g
<cyphermox> got it last week
<asac> cyphermox: linaro has ubuntu images + hardware pack for it if you want to try ;)
<cyphermox> yup
<asac> cyphermox: lag is the guy who knows all ;)
<cyphermox> found them, pushed one, need to re-do it, I think I used the non-desktop one
<lag> asac: Yes, of course, not achieve ;)
<asac> lol
 * lag leaves ;)
<asac> i would like a button called "achieve" ;)
<lag> That would be cool!
<asac> lag: here you have someone from community for snowball
<asac> isnt that great ;)
<lag> Mouse-"over achieve"
<asac> haha
<lag> Well awesome ;)
<asac> cyphermox: password for linaro account is not set
<asac> cyphermox: afaik
<lag> cyphermox: Are you on #igloo?
<asac> cyphermox: you should have autologin
<asac> cyphermox: both on UI and on root account
<asac> but better check with tgall_foo (or Dr_Who depending what day it is in #linaro)
<cyphermox> lag, am now??
<cyphermox> asac, it was SSH. I only checked real fast, didn't really have time to play with it
<asac> cyphermox: he wonders in general
<lag> cyphermox: It's on irc.oftc.net, not here
<cyphermox> ahah!
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hi!  Things are pretty good, and you?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, not too bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, did you see my comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/messagingmenu-extension/always-show-shortcuts/+merge/66566 ?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Mmhmm - I'm trying to test your patch with an updated libdbusmenu, but now the messaging menu (and the shutdown menu) is missing.  :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: during the upgrade, apt seemed to grab a bunch of other stuff too.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, on oneiric?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: mmhmm
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, sounds like fallout from the gtk2 -> gtk3 transition last week ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: gah - any ideas?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you still have indicator-messages and indicator-session installed?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh!  seems like they're missing now.  How'd that happen?
 * m_conley installs...
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, that often happens as a side effect of certain transitions
<chrisccoulson> if you upgraded at an unfortunate time ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh alpha software.  :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm.  installed, restarted session...still no indicators.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: give me a sec, trying something...
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: bah, still no dice.  :/
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, any errors from unity-panel-service in ~/.xsession-errors?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson:
<m_conley> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1264106
<chrisccoulson> oh, of course, you're running the 2d session ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too sure about that
<m_conley> chrisccoulson:  ah - that's right, I'll see if I can get the standard session type running...
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, is it just the message indicator and session indicator which are missing?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yep, looks like it.  And the networking indicator has a broken icon.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you have indicator-session-gtk2 and indicator-messages-gtk2 installed?
<chrisccoulson> it seems that installing those should fix it ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks. :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: phew, ok, back in business
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, heh, i keep putting reviews your way ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I know!  Sorry about the backlog.  Tomorrow's the merge date for Tb7.0, and I'm pushing to get my de-RDF and Address Book extension patches in
<chrisccoulson> sure, no worries :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm...so now MessagingMenu appears in the indicator, but doesn't have the TB icon (http://i.imgur.com/Rl5zX.png), and doesn't indicate on new messages
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that's weird :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: gah.  When does alpha 2 come out?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i think it is thursday
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thanks! :)
<chrisccoulson> brb, going to try 2d session
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, I see the problem
<chrisccoulson> oh?
<m_conley> line 226 of MessagingMenu.jsm:  "aListener[method](aDir, null);" - should be aMethod
<m_conley> give me a sec...
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, thanks ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, seems to be working nicely now. :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, excellent, thanks
<bhearsum> is there a way to file a bug in launchpad without going through the 'ubuntu-bug' hooplah?
<micahg> fta2: not yet
<fta> micahg, it seems the ftbfs on oneiric was caused by PIE, which is disabled on natty
<fta> i've disabled it on oneiric too, but if you could try it before the next upload, that would be nice
<micahg> fta: ok, will try to get armel going on earlier releases later this week
<micahg> fta: ok, will try to get armel going on earlier releases later this week
<fta> ok, thanks
 * chrisccoulson will stop creating merge proposals for m_conley soon ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no, they're great - I'll get to them soon. :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you uploading the fix for firefox being pulled in on kubuntu or shouldI?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you uploading the fix for firefox being pulled in on kubuntu or shouldI?
<micahg> sorry for the double ping, xchat isn't rending properly
<micahg> *rendering
<chrisccoulson> oh, mozilla-aurora is quiet
<chrisccoulson> no build again
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you see my ping before?
<chrisccoulson>  micahg - i replied didn't i?
<micahg> xchat isn't beaving
<micahg> *behaving
<micahg> I don't see a response on irclogs.u.c
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-05
<Fudge> new tbird trunk is still closing sometimes when msg is deleted
<fta2> micahg, jdstrand: http://codereview.chromium.org/7291012
<fta2> https://lists.webkit.org/pipermail/webkit-dev/2011-July/017460.html
<micahg> fta2: ah, good, so upstream supports pie in M14?
<fta2> micahg, most probably yes.
<fta2> micahg, btw, .112 is still needed in natty & maverick
<micahg> cool
<fta2> micahg, did you start the natty/arm build just yet?
<micahg> fta2: no, not yet, wanted to get the i386/amd64 builds out the door, I was off yesterday, is there a reason you're interested in natty vs lucid or maverick?
<fta2> micahg, i just need a confirmation that natty/arm is ok, it has pie disabled, while oneiric had it enabled (and failed)
<micahg> fta2: ah, ok, let me push it up now then, you want PIE disabled still, right?
<fta2> micahg, right, it should already be disabled in an ifdef
<micahg> fta2: should I disable cups as well like you did for oneiric?
<fta2> yes
<fta2> micahg, the goal is too see if there's another problem after thumb, cups & pie
<micahg> fta: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+build/2610104
<fta> i guess it's time for me to finally give up on ubuntu
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: some pretty good MessagingMenu patches! :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, thanks!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hi!  I just installed TB via the PPAs on a fresh copy of Oneiric, and I don't see Messaging Menu or Unity Launcher bundled in there.  Has that not happened yet?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, you installed via a PPA?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: mmhmm
<chrisccoulson> it's in the archive already (ie, no need for a PPA)
<chrisccoulson> which PPA did you use?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh.  er, so, by PPA, I guess I mean, I just used apt to install Thunderbird.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: so maybe my terminology is a bit off.  :)
<chrisccoulson> did you restart indicator-messages-service after you installed it?
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't always update for some reason
<chrisccoulson> i blame tedg ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: should these add-ons be appearing in my addon manager though?  That's what I'm checking.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, they should be
<chrisccoulson> you've definitely got it in /usr/lib/thunderbird-addons/extensions?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm - only globalmenu is in there.
<chrisccoulson> what does "apt-cache policy thunderbird" show?
<m_conley> https://gist.github.com/b015fd71233385a8d421
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: --^
<chrisccoulson> now i'm really confused :/
<chrisccoulson> what is the output of "dpkg -L thunderbird"?
<m_conley> https://gist.github.com/c0091cc747a0170ad636
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: --^
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: also, unitylauncher just got a kick in the pants to make the dock unread count more accurate.  If you have a chance, could you bump it?
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'm totally confused now :/
<chrisccoulson> what does "dpkg -l thunderbird" show?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson:  https://gist.github.com/d7160a057f7f7bb406ed
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<chrisccoulson> perhaps try doing a "sudo apt-get install --reinstall thunderbird"
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why the files aren't there :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: okie doke. :)  Thanks!  Ok, have to head home.  I'll let you know how it goes.
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thank you!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-06
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, when do you start pushing out new builds to nightly and aurora users?
<bhearsum> nightly updates to 8 should be out already
<bhearsum> Aurora updates will probably be out late this week
<bhearsum> (and incidentally, Beta updates should be out tomorrow/thursday)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, ah, ok. thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm ready to do new aurora and beta builds this week :)
<bhearsum> np, that's great!
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, it seems that you triage more useless firefox bugs than i do ;)
<chrisccoulson> i wish i could automate the closing of bugs like bug 804417
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 804417 in firefox "facebook is not opening in firefox" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804417
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: yes, I get them out of the security so they can get properly ignored by the firefox team
<chrisccoulson> thanks! \o/
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: np :)
<chrisccoulson> how are you enjoying the royal couple btw?
<chrisccoulson> it's so great to not have them over here ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: oh, they're kayaking in the northwest territories now. Would you like some pictures? :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, no thanks, i'll let you keep the pictures to yourself :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: for future reference, please send more tv shows to canada, and less royal couples. thanks.
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, oh, i'm not sure you would want some of our tv shows either ;)
<chrisccoulson> some of them are pretty terrible
<chrisccoulson> this looks crazy: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-14041973
<mdeslaur> wow
<chrisccoulson> that would be really annoying for anybody who had just spent a day washing and polishing their car
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I was tempted to write "Try this link: http://www.facebook.com" in that bug
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> that might be good advice
<chrisccoulson> i honestly don't know what people expect us to do with bugs like that though, and that one is fairly low down on the usefulness scale ;)
<mdeslaur> I think I'll just tell them to go to askubuntu.com
<chrisccoulson> that will please jcastro ;)
 * mdeslaur will refrain from a fake steve jobs "Have you tried OpenBSD?" type response
<chrisccoulson> lol
<micahg> the convert to question response in firefox-lp-improvements suggests askubuntu.com
<mdeslaur> hmm, I should edit the one the security team uses
<fta> hm, no dpm :(
<chrisccoulson> sigh @ https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=669625. i honestly think we should drop firefox
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 669625 in Disability Access APIs "Linux/atk support for for e10s" [Normal,New: ]
<chrisccoulson> at least google try to keep chrome working on LTS versions
<micahg> well, google runs on the LTS, so it behooves them :)
<micahg> I mean they are commited to keeping it running
<micahg> Firefox doesn't seem to be as committed to linux as a whole
<chrisccoulson> indeed
<chrisccoulson> and if that bug is anything to go by, then i don't see how we can realistically support firefox anymore tbh
<micahg> well, they've been conservative with technologies the past even for new releases, so I think they might change their minds there once they realize the impact
<micahg> chrisccoulson: workaround already proposed in that bug :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> it's still concerning that we get mixed messages from mozilla. do they expect us to ship the latest version or not?
<chrisccoulson> Fernando certainly didn't think that we would be :/
<bhearsum> i can't _imagine_ we would want Ubuntu LTS to ship really old Firefoxes
<micahg> bhearsum: I'm still waiting to see what comes of the LTS discussions upstream
<bhearsum> specifically, whether or not Mozilla is going to have LTS versions?
<micahg> bhearsum: yes, and if not Mozilla, how much community support with specific knowledge of the codebase
 * micahg would definitely prefer Mozilla to do it though :)
<micahg> and that's not a commitment in any way to an LTS, but rather would like to see what's on the table and then make an informed decision
<bhearsum> ah
<chrisccoulson> i wouldn't prefer an LTS version of firefox, but I would prefer to ship the latest version if it works ;)
<bhearsum> i'm not a decision maker or anything, but i can tell you that there's very little to no energy behind doing an LTS version - of course, that could change with enough backlash
<bhearsum> right now we're mostly treating it as a reaction to change, though
<chrisccoulson> i wouldn't really want to cripple our users with an LTS version of firefox, and one of the blockers for adopting linux is that we make users wait 6 whole months to get new versions of apps, which they have to upgrade their entire OS to get
<chrisccoulson> we certainly don't want that
<chrisccoulson> well, i don't ;)
<micahg> and I don't want to deal with people having their addons broke every 6 weeks or with some other regression in the browser :), but we've already had this discussion :)
<chrisccoulson> well, the addon situation isn't really that bad, and will certainly improve
<chrisccoulson> as i've said before, the number of users who want to run the latest outweigh the number who want an old version
<chrisccoulson> and if we're ever going to achieve mark's ambition of 200 million users, then the current status quo isn't good enough ;)
<chrisccoulson> users on every other single platform get the latest version of the browser, and other applications
<chrisccoulson> it's only us who make users wait 6 months and then force them to ugrade their entire OS
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I'd rather figure out how to easily give the ones who want the latest crack rather than force it on everyone
<chrisccoulson> why make the majority of users who want it jump through hoops?
<micahg> well, I'd consider making the LTS only on an LTS if we do indeed see it's a majority (since the LTS user would most likely prefer stability)
<chrisccoulson> well, we already have LTS users asking for the latest version
<micahg> but it's moot until the conversation happens upstream
<chrisccoulson> i even have people inside canonical pinging me for it now (from people running lucid)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we have a PPA for them
<chrisccoulson> i certainly don't support the LTS idea. i just want to make sure the version we do get works
<chrisccoulson> PPA's suck
<chrisccoulson> we shouldn't provide users with a crappy experience and then tell them they have to install from a PPA to get an acceptable experience
<micahg> the experience depends on what your goals are
<chrisccoulson> and 3.6 really is a bad experience compared to the version of chromium we ship in lucid
<chrisccoulson> well, if you set your goals low, then we'll never get anywhere tbh
<micahg> 3.6 wouldn't be the Firefox LTS inany case
<chrisccoulson> yeah, but 3.6 is a perfect example of how quickly things date
<micahg> it's 1.5 yrs old, there are proposal for 6 month LTSs or 1 yr LTSs
<micahg> again, moot discussion until discussion happens upstream
<chrisccoulson> and as bhearsum said - "there's very little to no energy behind doing an LTS version". i think it would be foolish to throw away all the support we get, and the testing community, to ship an LTS version that nobody really supports (other than a few linux distro's)
<chrisccoulson> this actually sums up my thoughts exactly: http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.planning/msg/8192ab9c6511119f
<chrisccoulson> and http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.planning/msg/cdd6d90a4cfe83f2
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: huh, do you not work for Canonical?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i do
<bhearsum> oh, ok - i misread between the lines of backscroll
<chrisccoulson> oh, which bit did you misread?
<micahg> bhearsum: I'm the one responsible for the stable release security updates :)
<bhearsum> i thought "people inside canonical" implied you weren't in that group
<bhearsum> micahg: oh, cool
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oh, sorry ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i'm going to try and get our firefox-next PPA building on armel btw
<chrisccoulson> i spoke briefly to jelmer at the rally last week, and he seemed fairly open to the idea of letting us do that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: umm, I think that's a bad idea until we get the faster arm builders
<chrisccoulson> micahg, not for firefox-next, it will only be about 1 build/wk
<chrisccoulson> we have no armel testing coverage at any point until we try to do a release build
<micahg> um, I hope the beta channel isn't once a week
<chrisccoulson> why?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how often builds will come from the beta channel, but i can't imagine it would be much less frequently than that
<chrisccoulson> and why is that a problem?
<micahg> I was still under the impression that the first beta should be the release build unless big issues are found
<micahg> if they're rebuilding once a week, something is wrong with the process
<chrisccoulson> well, new builds are inevitable as more people test them and find issues
<chrisccoulson> i don't think that would indicate anything wrong with the process at all
<chrisccoulson> and it's not like it's difficult for me to support that
<micahg> well, in that case, they're really betas and not RCs
<chrisccoulson> i'm already ready to push the button on the first 6.0 beta tomorrow
<micahg> I'd like to actually use -proposed for extended user testing for this new process
<micahg> but I can't do that if they rebuild every week
<micahg> well, I could, it'll just be annoying
<chrisccoulson> well, i don't know how often we'll get builds. but i honestly don't think that tomorrows beta will be the release build in 8 weeks time ;)
<micahg> I think I need to talk to the RM about this and find out what the actual goal of the beta channel is
<chrisccoulson> to fix all the remaining issues before release?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, did you see my comment in #ubuntu-desktop earlier, about an issue that didrocks had with thunderbird?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no - what's up?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, he was running a nightly build (because 5.0 crashes on startup), and he hit an issue where the UI main window was displaying with no contents in the folder pane
<chrisccoulson> and this error in the error console:
<chrisccoulson> "Error: tree is undefined" @ chrome://messenger/content/folderPane.js:885
<chrisccoulson> and when you look at the code, that exception is actually impossible
<chrisccoulson> so, we deleted the startup cache from his profile, and it worked again afterwards :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm
<chrisccoulson> obviously, not reproducible, which is helpful ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yeah.  :/
<chrisccoulson> i wish we'd kept the contents of the startup cache now
<chrisccoulson> hindsight is a wonderful thing ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no way to retrieve it?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, no, i just asked him to delete it, before i realized it might actually be useful to keep it
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and what was this about TB 5 crashing on startup?  I remember you mentioning it earlier, but it strikes me as odd.  How did that pass our tests?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, that's basically https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=660778
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 660778 in JavaScript Engine "Stack Overflow Crash [@ js::gc::Cell::arenaHeader() | js::gc::Cell::address()] | ASSERTION: JSEventListener has wrong script context?: 'stack && NS_SUCCEEDED(stack- >Peek(&cx)) && cx && GetScriptContextFromJSContext(cx) == mContext'" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what conditions actually trigger it
<m_conley> it's extremely strange that this got through our QA.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh - the patch only landed yesterday...
<BUGabundo> and here comes Firefox 8.0 :O
<BUGabundo> evening
<chrisccoulson> is this guy spying on me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11020681&postcount=471
<chrisccoulson> i uploaded that, like, 1 minute ago
<chrisccoulson> ok, maybe 10 minutes ago ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-07
<bhearsum> is there a lightning package for any of the Thunderbird PPA builds?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, not at the moment
<chrisccoulson> there will be one for the beta PPA, but i wasn't planning to do a lightning build for the other PPA's just yet
<bhearsum> ahhh
<bhearsum> cool, i'm looking forward to have a working lightning again ;)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, which PPA are you using?
<bhearsum> i'm on the Aurora one right now
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<bhearsum> using the upstream comm-central Lightning
<bhearsum> (which doesn't work at all)
<chrisccoulson> i'm wondering whether i should just build lightning from the thunderbird source tarball for our aurora and nightly builds
<chrisccoulson> we use a separate source package for release builds, but we probably don't need to do that for nightly builds
<bhearsum> yeah, it probably doesn't matter much here
<bhearsum> i'm not sure we've figured out what's happening with Lightning upstream, though. f.e., there's no Aurora lightning yet
<chrisccoulson> the only reason we use different source tarballs for release builds is because the releases are never in sync
<bhearsum> ah
<chrisccoulson> about:memory is looking really cool now
<chrisccoulson> i wonder how i could get apport to add some of that information to bug reports
<chrisccoulson> that might be useful for people who report bugs with single-sentence descriptions saying "Firefox uses too much memory"
<chrisccoulson> and no other details ;)
<bhearsum> yeah, it's going to tremendous for narrowing things down
<bhearsum> i'm so glad we've got a couple people focused on it, finally
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, are the dates on https://wiki.mozilla.org/RapidRelease/Calendar fixed, or is there the possibility that they will slip at all?
<chrisccoulson> i'm just comparing them to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<chrisccoulson> (in particular, our final freeze date - 29th september)
<bhearsum> they're fixed, except that some of us doubt we're going to ship anything on dec 20 ;)
<bhearsum> seems like those dates are compatible, aren't they?
<chrisccoulson> i think so, but those are merge dates rather than release dates aren't they?
<bhearsum> ah
<bhearsum> yes and no
<bhearsum> for beta/aurora they are merge days, and the release happens N days after that
<chrisccoulson> i'm just wondering whether to track the firefox 7 beta, or stick with the firefox 6 release after 16th august
<bhearsum> for release, it's the release day, and we work backwards from it
<bhearsum> confusing, yes
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<bhearsum> np
<chrisccoulson> so, it's probably relatively safe for me to carry on tracking the beta after 6.0 is released
<bhearsum> yeah, i think so
<bhearsum> we are being _very_ strict about this, we really believe in the fixed dates
<bhearsum> (...we also made a lot of noise about it and don't want to embarass ourselves by slipping ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
 * bhearsum updates that wiki page to try and clear up confusion
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, scons seems like magic to me
<chrisccoulson> give me autoconf!
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, perhaps i should actually try installing this: http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/new-product/google-android/3289857/ubuntu-one-files-for-android-lets-you-access-photos-anywhere/
<Sealive-linux> Hi all Where is the folder to start ->./thunderbird -ProfileManager
<Sealive-linux> or is thewre a direct way to start the Thunderbird Profilemanager  %u %P
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, no internet
<chrisccoulson> yay for 3g
<glda19> hji
<glda19> is there a way to share ligthning 1.04b xp /ubuntu
<glda19> hi ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<micahg> glda19: what do you mean by share?
<glda19> micahg, i have a dualboot xp /linux
<glda19> and whant to read my mail in both
<micahg> glda19: no, it's a binary extension
<glda19> ?
<glda19> micahg, what did you mean
<micahg> lightning needs to be compiled on each platform so it cannot be shared
<glda19> but why can i do it with 1.02b
<micahg> orly?  I wonder why that works
<micahg> glda19: do you have 1.02b installed as a system extension in UBuntu?
<glda19> ik works fine
<glda19> now make my one
<micahg> err, 1/0b2
<micahg> 1.0b2
<glda19> yes
<micahg> so, why not install 1.0b4 as a system extension?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, is the plan still to do a beta update today?
<chrisccoulson> i'm just wondering whether to upload the current build before i finish for the day
<bhearsum> i _think_ we're pushing it out today
<bhearsum> it's all built already, but we had a problem with one locale, not sure if we're going to hold on it
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. thanks
<bhearsum> i'll let you know when i hear more
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, awesome, thanks!
<glenn__> hi
<glenn__> micahg,
<glenn__> is here a posibility to share ligthning
<micahg> I answered you above
<glenn__> micahg, you answer not
<chrisccoulson> glenn__, and your 2 threads on dev-apps-calendar were also answered with pretty much the same response
<chrisccoulson> (assuming that you're the same glenn)
<micahg> [11:18] <micahg> so, why not install 1.0b4 as a system extension?
<glenn__> micahg, i thnik that you nothing new about ligthing
<glenn__> chrisccoulson, why did, it work by 1.02b
<glenn__> chrisccoulson, why did, it work by 1.b02
<chrisccoulson> glenn__, i've got no idea what you did, but i can assure you that you cannot share binary components between different platforms
<glenn__> chrisccoulson, i make a new xpi
<chrisccoulson> it's a compiled extension, running the linux version of lightning on windows is never going to work
<glenn__> it works
<chrisccoulson> so, what's the problem then?
<micahg> if it's installed as a system extension, it should mask the one in the profile I think since the windows one in the profile isn't valid
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't work quite like that
<chrisccoulson> oh, actually, it might do, because the install.rdf has a em:targetPlatform
<glenn__> https://wiki.mozilla.org/index.php?title=User:Ssitter/UnifiedLightning&oldid=255845
<glenn__> i did it so becouse the only to different ffiles are dll and so files
<glenn__> is that right ore not
<glenn__> so quited now
<glenn__> chrisccoulson,
<glenn__> where are you
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i have work to do as well
<glenn__> micahg,
<glenn__> but why can't i do that by 1.b04
<chrisccoulson> glenn__, did you update the chrome.manifest with the new components locations?
<glenn__> in the 1.04b
<glenn__> or in 1.0b2
<chrisccoulson> glenn__, https://developer.mozilla.org/en/XPCOM/XPCOM_changes_in_Gecko_2.0#Platform-specific_directories
<chrisccoulson> you should probably read that
<glenn__> chrisccoulson, you think when i may a change in the manifest file it will work
<chrisccoulson> i've no idea, why don't you try it ;)
<chrisccoulson> if you haven't changed the binary-component stanza's though, then it definitely won't work
<glenn__> where can i find the maifest fille
<glenn__> chrisccoulson, thanx that the first person tha that give a bit  of information
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: we're shipping 6.0b1 tomorrow, as it turns out
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, cool, thanks!
<glenn__> bhearsum, 6.0b1 of what
<bhearsum> Firefox
<glenn__> ok
<glenn__> bhearsum, have you some time for me
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, will that still be the current build1 ?
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: so far that's the plan, yeah
<bhearsum> glenn__: really busy right now, actually
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<glenn__> bhearsum,
 * bhearsum just found out that we're chemspilling 3.6.19/5.0.1 for a bloody Mac 10.7 problem
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, is that just for a mac problem, or is there anything interesting for us there?
<glenn__> chrisccoulson, whe can i find the chrome.manifest
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: we're only shipping Mac builds, so nothing you need to worry about
<chrisccoulson> glenn__, i'm pretty busy too ;)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, ok, that's a relief :)
<glenn__> ok
<bhearsum> glenn__: try #introduction on irc.mozilla.org
<glenn__> bhearsum, what is that
<glenn__> what is introduction channel on mozilla
<kbrosnan> #introduction
<kbrosnan> ehhe
<kbrosnan> place to ask devish questions
<ejat> !ping asac
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping asac' not found
<glenn__> devish ?
<chrisccoulson> lol @ comments 2 and 3 on bug 801059
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 801059 in firefox "package firefox 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801059
<chrisccoulson> w00t, new aurora builds are published now
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> where's fta?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639783/
<micahg> cool, http://mzl.la/pHmTgQ, memory usage in Firefox 7 down 30%
<micahg> and hopefully we can ship with that version :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-08
<micahg> chrisccoulson: refresh the mozilla blueprint if you're doing more updates (I marked xiphos done)
<chrisccoulson> oh, ok, i didn't realise that
<chrisccoulson> bdrung_, there?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: np, just glad this stuff is getting done :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: FYI, we _may_ end up shipping Linux 3.6.19 / 5.0.1 builds on Monday
<bhearsum> that call won't be made until tomorrow sometime, though
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, thanks. will there actually be anything new in them for us? i tried looking at the new changesets
<bhearsum> nope! there's only two mac-only patches
<micahg> bhearsum: ugh, are there public meeting notes somewhere?
<bhearsum> micahg: no :(
<bhearsum> i can forward you both some mail, though
<bhearsum> you guys may want to get on the release-drivers mailing list, too
<micahg> ah, I saw the mac stuff in the delivery meeting though
<bhearsum> do you want the summary mail?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, that would be useful. david ascher mentioned that at UDS last year too, but nothing ever progressed (wrt to the release-drivers list)
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: lemme see what i can do
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, cool, thanks!
<bhearsum> in the meantime ,where should i send this mail?
<micahg> micah at ubuntu dot com would work for me
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, chris.coulson at canonical dot com for me
<bhearsum> k
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> bhearsum: thanks for the updates, but I don't think we need to worry about this
<bhearsum> cool
<bhearsum> is it accurate to say that you guys are "pretty interested in staying on top of the latest information with regard to chemspills and other releases"?
<micahg> bhearsum: yes :)
<chrisccoulson> yes, definitely :)
<bhearsum> k :)
<micahg> bhearsum: if I have lead time on chemspills, I can try to have them out the door same day
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, that's definitely one area where we're not so good with at the moment
 * micahg says this as he still hasn't pushed Thunderbird 3.1.11...
<bhearsum> alright, just sent mail
<bhearsum> given that this info would help you guys simulship with us, i can't _imagine_ why it would be an issue
<bhearsum> linux users getting updates later than everyone else has always made us sad
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we try to push as quick as possible, but chemspills are normally quite difficult
<bhearsum> yeah
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: shoot
<chrisccoulson> hi bdrung_, how are you?
<glenn_> hi
<glenn_> ho can help me with calendar
<glenn_> in witchfile  the Platform-specific directories
<glenn_> hi
<asac> chrisccoulson: fta gone? you own chromium now?
<chrisccoulson> i need a faster laptop
<chrisccoulson> according to launchpad, eclipse only takes 10 minutes to build, but it's been 30 minutes so far here :/
<glenn_> is it so that i have Platform-specific directories to put in the chrome.manifest
<chrisccoulson> bdrung_, do you know which bits of eclipse use xulrunner? (ie, what functionality is missing if it doesn't exist)
<chrisccoulson> i just did a build here without it, and i'd like to check things aren't broken
<glenn_> is it so that i have Platform-specific directories to put in the chrome.manifest
<glenn_> hi
<chrisccoulson> uploading the daily builds across a 3g connection = not fun
<chrisccoulson> sigh @ https://launchpad.net/~silverwave/+archive/testing4
<chrisccoulson> he's copied our unpublished builds and published them to everyone already
<chrisccoulson> i really don't know what this guy aims to do
<glenn_> how can i make a xpi file
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i started looking at merging the functionalty of unitylauncher in to the messagingmenu-extension today
<chrisccoulson> i noticed that it does the unread count differently though, and i'm just wondering if you think we should make them the same
<glenn_> how can i make a xpi install file
<chrisccoulson> (ie the messaging indicator displays the "new" count rather than "unread" count)
<chrisccoulson> glenn_, this isn't a support channel, and we already gave you pointers yesterday
<glenn_> what channel is it here than
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, because i'm so terrible at reading e-mails, this is what i get in the launcher icon: http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/Screenshot%20at%202011-07-08%2017:18:39.png ;)
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: on my system eclipse takes 7-8 minutes ;)
<chrisccoulson> bdrung_, my system is slow ;)
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: i think the help, the webbroser, the instant help/toolbox uses xulrunner
<micahg> bdrung_: is paultag having any luck w/3.7?
 * micahg wonders why eclipse takes so long for him...
<bdrung_> micahg: he managed to get some deps updated/fixed, but we are currently blocked by one dep (help appreciated)
<micahg> bdrung_: which one?
<bdrung_> mom, let me check
<bdrung_> micahg: com.ibm.icu_4.4.2.v20110208.jar -> icu4j
<bdrung_> micahg: can you help?
<micahg> do you have a document explaining how this generally works?  I know a little java, but have no idea how the libraries are interconnected
<micahg> or maybe I can look at previous commits in the VCS of others doing something similar?
<micahg> bdrung_: wait, do you just need this upgraded?
<bdrung_> micahg: ask in #debian-java on oftc (nthykier is the java expert). it needs to be updated and (here's the problem) the correct osgi metadata needs to be added so that eclipse finds it
<bdrung_> micahg: just in case you didn't got it due to your reconnect: ask in #debian-java on oftc (nthykier is the java expert). it needs to be updated and (here's the problem) the correct osgi metadata needs to be added so that eclipse finds it
<micahg> bdrung_: ok, thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ha!  :)  Time to clear some of those unreads!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, i've got quite a lot ;)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/Screenshot%20at%202011-07-08%2019:18:45.png
<chrisccoulson> matching counts :)
<glenn_> chrisccoulson, can i ask you a question about this https://developer.mozilla.org/en/XPCOM/XPCOM_changes_in_Gecko_2.0
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yay!  :)  is that a recent version?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, it's basically this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/640281/
<chrisccoulson> (ie, LibUnity.jsm + a few extra lines of code) :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I still hope to be able to keep fennec going, but if it's blocking, you can drop it and if I have time, I'll add it back
<chrisccoulson> micahg, we shouldn't keep it in the archive atm, there's not a real use case for it until the mozilla platform has touch support on linux
<chrisccoulson> and there's no point in us shipping a horribly outdated version
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool - so we want to ensure that the Launcher displays the number of new, unread messages?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: as opposed to total unread messages?
<chrisccoulson> i only noticed this morning that you said last night we still haven't shipped thunderbird 3.1.11, so i'd rather not add more packages in there ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hmm, I thought touch at least in terms of mouse control was handled at the X level, but why wouldn't the touch support from android translate to linux?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, it would be on my own time, not work
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, this patch only displays new messages, which is in line with what the messaging indicator does too
<chrisccoulson> micahg, android doesn't use X
<micahg> ah
<micahg> trying to finish up thunderbird today...
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you think this approach looks ok?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it looks alright - assuming that this is the count we want to show.  I thought that the Unity Launcher behaviour was supposed to be similar to the OSX dock badge behaviour, where we display the total unread messages.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i think that's unclear, but evo currently only displays new messages too
<chrisccoulson> and the launcher doesn't handle large counts all that well
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: well, if that's the case, then yes, let's stick with the behaviour that Evo users are used to
<chrisccoulson> in my case, i would see a permanent "***" in the launcher ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: maybe we can give them a choice?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't mind too much
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I like that this merges Unity Launcher and Messaging Menu though
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: getting an accurate count of unread messages is actually quite tricky.  Check out my latest Unity Launcher pushes.  :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it definitely slims things down a little
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, i had a look at that too
<chrisccoulson> i was going to ask in #ayatana what they think the correct behaviour should be, but mpt has finished for the week
<chrisccoulson> and i never see any other designers in there :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I think we should offer a choice.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: but I'm open to argument.  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, i don't mind adding an option for showing the total unread count too
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, is https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/messagingmenu-extension/overflow-priority/+merge/66821 ready to merge btw?
<chrisccoulson> my current branch is based on this one, and i was going to create another merge request ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh! I hadn't noticed your update
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/messagingmenu-extension/unitylauncher/+merge/67387 ;)
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't do the total unread yet, but we can add that after if we want it
<chrisccoulson> right, jo's desktop is upgraded to the firefox beta now :)
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 5 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 6.0b1 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 |  Thunderbird 3.1.11 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.18 (10.04-10.10) Firefox 5 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.10 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
 * micahg can't wait for 7 with the 30% memory footprint improvement
<chrisccoulson> just use the nightlies ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's all i use now
<micahg> I do on my bleeding edge machine
<chrisccoulson> jo is my guinea pig for the beta
<micahg> it's nice :)
<micahg> on my dev laptop that's still on natty, I'm staying close to what's in the archive or what I'll be pushing out next, I'm my own guinea pig :)
<micahg> but I'm going to 6 now
 * micahg wants to see if 5->6 has any impact on the 2.8GB of resident memory
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, still there?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, hitting restart in the browser after a major version upgrade still doesn't work
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i haven't had time to look at that
<micahg> do we have a bug?
<chrisccoulson> not sure
<micahg> that should probably be milestoned for beta
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - what's up?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i was just wondering whether to upload the launcher integration this evening
<chrisccoulson> do you think https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/messagingmenu-extension/unitylauncher/+merge/67387 is ok?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, i was just in the middle of reviewing it
<chrisccoulson> oh,cool. thanks :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: give me 10 min?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sure. i'll be around here for a little bit
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is ubufox still controlling the restart bar in firefox?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yes, but the restart logic is all firefox
<micahg> k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can I assign to you or just milestone?
<micahg> bug 807733
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807733 in firefox "Firefox doesn't restart after major version upgrades" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807733
<chrisccoulson> micahg, feel free to just milestone, i won't be looking at that for a little while, at least
<chrisccoulson> can we drop the "major" as well? ;)
<chrisccoulson> there's nothing major about 5->6
<micahg> it's as opposed to 5 -> 5.0.1
<chrisccoulson> well, "major" is the wrong term really, and it makes people think that they really are getting a major upgrade every 6 weeks
<chrisccoulson> but that isn't the case
<micahg> ugh, I guess it's all upgrades actually...
<chrisccoulson> 4->5 < 3.6->4 ;)
<micahg> or rather any version bump that modifies that path...
<micahg> will clarify in bug
<chrisccoulson> that can't be a new problem then, that stuff hasn't changed for a long time
<micahg> yes, I was looking at it at one point, I think the bug is buried in one of the other source packages
<micahg> *firefox source packages
<micahg> I thought it would've gone away with the work you did regarding setting it as a default app (look at the bin path instead of the lib path)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: merged!  Thanks!
<chrisccoulson> micahg, that wouldn't affect it, as i think it just launches $appdir/firefox
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, excellent, thanks. will get that uploaded in a minute
<BUGabundo> guud evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-09
<glenn_> hi
<ikonia> hello glenn_
<glenn_> he ikonia my problem is solved
<glenn_> hello ikonia
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-07-02
<knome> anybody knows if there is an addon for the 12.04 firefox that can color bookmarks?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-07-03
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hrm, did the color scheme change in Thunderbird 14?
<micahg> the scrollbars look much darker
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-07-04
<rolandixor> hi all
<glosoli> Hey, anyone out here
<glosoli>  ?
<glosoli> where could I get Global Menu Bar XPI File ?
<micahg> glosoli: it's not shipped as an xpi, but as a package (firefox-globalmenu)
<glosoli> Doh :/
<micahg> glosoli: why?
<glosoli> I need to put it somehow into Komodo Edit, as it uses XUL  for GUI, so there is the same problem of gui not being integrated, if somehow I will be able to laod that extension in komodo edit, it's likely everything would be fine
<micahg> glosoli: maybe try to talk to chrisccoulson as he's the developer of it
<glosoli> not sure if it would be appropriate to pm him ?
<glosoli> chrisccoulson: hey, you here ?
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i wonder if our bug reporting guidelines are too long for people to bother reading now? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<chrisccoulson> hi, wassup glosoli
<glosoli> chrisccoulson: hey, I wonder if there is any possible way to get XPI file of Global Menu Bar Integration, as Komodo Edit is based on XUL I think that might help that cool editor to get global menu too, as I see it also supports installing XPI addons from file, and I have also heard that you are the one developing that addon
<chrisccoulson> glosoli, there isn't an xpi for it atm, as we bundle it with firefox (and thunderbird) in ubuntu
<glosoli> ehh
<chrisccoulson> glosoli, i notice it's also based off gecko 7.0, which i dropped support for quite some time ago
<glosoli> Hmm I am using Komodo Edit 7.1 beta at the moment, not sure if it uses gecko 7.0
<chrisccoulson> heh, bhearsum, are you following the "Large market share loss..." thread on mozilla.dev.apps.firefox?
<bhearsum> nope...
<bhearsum> that newsgroup is a timesink =)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, i don't look at it often ;)
<chrisccoulson> https://groups.google.com/d/msg/mozilla.dev.apps.firefox/lECm73XkyQY/gUXYH1uoxsEJ
<chrisccoulson> does anyone else see the irony in the last post? ;)
<bhearsum> that's hilarious
<glosoli> "I have come to the conclusion that firefox is a browser designed for
<glosoli> idiots and there will be sacrifices to its integrity due to this. "
<glosoli> <<< what??
<chrisccoulson> glosoli, yeah, he disabled updates on all of his systems and chooses to run insecure software because it's a browser designed for idiots :)
<glosoli> Hmm, Firefox is designed for higher end users I think :) Chrome is for idiots, as there is not much you can change
<glosoli> I use both of them vice versa, from time to time :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did dropping the plugin switch code also drop the pfs integration?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, no
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team:  Help with the Thunderbird QA Test Day (Jul 18) | Build versions and testing status: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-mozillateam | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1 | Mailing List: http://is.gd/G0rbMs
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-07-06
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<bkerensa> http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/06/so-thats-it-for-thunderbird/
<JanC> unless Mozilla is building a web-based mail-client that is actually usable, how will people read mail with Firefox?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-07-06
<aladdin> hello
<aladdin> I tested firefox 22 on armhf
<aladdin> but it  seems the webrtc support has been disable
<aladdin> d
<aladdin> => https://launchpadlibrarian.net/144072074/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.firefox_22.0%2Bbuild2-0ubuntu0.13.04.2_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<aladdin> => --disable-webrtc
<aladdin> is there any particular reason ? It doesn't compile because of the neon issue ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-07-06
<TLF> hi all
<TLF> are there problems to get HW accel in Firefox with open source X11 radeon driver? Thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-07-01
<donbruno> Hello, how can I change the language from thunderbird?
<donbruno> in the menubar?
<donbruno> done :-)
<donbruno> thx
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-07-05
<MikeRL> I noticed that the nightly PPAs aren't updated that much. Why do you guys provide them under that name and description? Why not just make nightlies every week or other week and forget about nightly nightlies?
<MikeRL> And why not primarily use them for testing? That may shrink your workload.
<MikeRL> Besides, the only complaint I have is the lack of push with certain minor Firefox releases. Like we skipped 38.0.5 and went to 39.
<MikeRL> I'm just wondering - what is consuming everyone's time, and are there things that you should cut or prioritize less to make life less of a headache?
<MikeRL> Just my two cents. Besides, I'm not switching to Chrome or Chromium.
<MikeRL> Also I realized Thunderbird is kinda out of date. I think the new version will support OAUTH 2.0 for Gmail. You guys working on it at all? Take your time, but prioritize.
<MikeRL> Wish I could do something more than ask on IRC. If only we had a way to donate to certain areas of Ubuntu in need of help.
<MikeRL> Is there some way I can donate to this team, or provide help even though I'm just a power user?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-07-06
<brainwash> is gtk2 still needed as dependency?
<brainwash> I assume that every firefox build depends on it
<brainwash> currently using firefox beta from the PPA
